# IUI Girls TTC Part 208



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

lots of love luck and 

love Emxx


----------



## irishgirlie

Oooh I'm the first one to post.

Kitten - Have you tested yet?

Bee - Have a fantastic wedding and honeymoon though I doubt you'll be reading this now.

Everyone else hello and sending you all lots of


----------



## sarashy

feeling a little better this morning. pain woke me up a few times in the night and bleeding stopped. hope it is a good sign as the clinic said. thank god i didnt get called out to work in the night dont think i would have coped.

how is everyone today? im singing in a wedding in a bit so oooo id actually better go and get ready.

enjoy the weekend peeps
sara
x


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

good morning ladies hope everyone is well.

Kitten good luck with testing today I hope its a bfp for you honey xxxx 

I've got reflexology in half an hour hopefully she can even me out cos I feel close to tears again for no reason that I know of. We've got a wedding reception tonight and our next scan tomorrow I just hope i've progressed somewhat. I know it sounds strange but I would really love to have both follicles develop this month I feel it'd give me more of a chance. I really want a bfp in time for my birthday which isn't too far away!!

Lynschez hope your ok honey?

Sallycinnamon thanks for the chats I really love chatting to you having fun talking to a northerner on here  

Irishgirlie honey glad you've found your wedding dress honey its your decision whether you have another treatment before you get married but i know what ever you do it'll be the right decision.

Heffalump thanks for opening the thread honey xxxxx

Bee have a wonderful day honey xxxxx

to all the rest of our lovely ladies    hope the weather isn't too bad and your having a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone  

Sara, sorry you've had so much pain    Pleased you're feeling a bit better today, like the clinic said, hopefully a good sign    Have fun singing at the wedding - I can't even managed happy birthday in tune  

Irish, how you doing lovely?  

Kitten, good luck for today, let us know how you get on  

Mrs Stone, sorry you're having a rough time of it at the mo.  TTC really doesn't help matters does it??  I find it really hard not to take on everyone else's problems, particularly with my family    Haven't really got any words of wisdom, just wanted you to know you're not on your own  

Sally, hope all goes well on Monday with scan - you made me laugh with your previous comments about the pessaries  

love and   to everyone else.

Oh, and I've decided to stick to the front door with the pessaries.  Had a post on the pharmacist thread and apparently untrogestan which I'm on is rather small and difficult to use in the  , apparently cyclogest much easier that way - just thought i'd share that with you all   

Have a lovely weekend

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's

I am afraid its BFN no 2 for me I'm still a bit raw and all ive seen today is pregnant woman we are going straight onto round 3 get it over with 

sorry short post speak soon
Kitten


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello all 

Kitten ... Really sorry you got     xxx

Sara... I hope you sang your socks off what did you sing?? hope the pain stays away

Lyns ... Glad you have come to a decision re: the pessary dilemma  after you had mentioned them I had a look at the cyclogest they gave me and I am wondering how they are going to stay put,  they are small ! so the ones you on must be tiny ?

Mrs Stone ... loving the chats too, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Take care everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

So sorry to hear that Kitten,   sending you     for number 3

Lyndsey


----------



## irishgirlie

Kitten, so sorry to hear it's a BFN...was really hoping it was your time this cycle.  Sending you lots of    girlie.  Keep your chin up and let's hope it's 3rd time lucky my love xx


----------



## cake bake

for Kitten. I'm really sorry, hope you are ok, be good to yourself and be brave for round 3 - you can do it!  

Hi to all the other lovely ladies - I'm still keeping an eye on you all and hoping you all get that BFP soon.  Fiona xx


----------



## Lynschez

Kitten   sorry to hear your news. Hope you're looking after yourself and all the best for round 3   

Lyns x


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya hows everyone?

I have to go to clinic 2morrow for baseline scan as af showed yesterday, hope everything is ok and I can start again with injections 2morrow, I need start next cycle and hope this time we have our bfp  .
I will let you know how scan goes 2morrow kelz xx


----------



## pinkmama

Hi Ladies
I have not been on here for a while.  Just to up date you.  Am on my 3rd round of IUI,all the previous ones has ended in BFN.  My test day is Saturday 13 June.  I having been having cramping feeling like my period wnats to come.  Keeping positive.  Take care all.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just popping in to say

sorry to read of the recent bfns

kitten, kelz and anyone i missed

and wishing you all lots of      and  for your upcoming treatments

Love and best wishes

Emxx


----------



## Fran74

Hello FFs,

Still lurking around this thread to see how you are all getting on. Hope you don't mind.

Bee; hope you had an amazing wedding day and enjoyed every minute.

Sara; singing at a wedding? you're brave. Hope those cramps have settled down and that they were a good sign. I had lots of cramping just after tx and then again about a week after tx which I am hoping was the little emby emplanting. Hope you are not going too crazy on the 2WW.

Mrs Stone; have everything crossed that you get 2 follies this month. Keep us posted.

Lynschez, how's the 2WW going? When is test day for you?

Kitten, how are you doing? So annoying you got a BFP this time. Hope you can go straight on to round 3 and that it is 3rd time lucky for you. Know what you mean about seeing pg women everywhere. They should be banned or at least shut in a room for 9 months for making it all look so easy! 

Kelz, good news that you can start straight away on round 2.

Hi Cake, Irish, Pinkmama and Lyndsey, hope you'e all well.

Sunnie, thanks for the link to the other thread. I have been checking it out but I don't feel confident enough to post as after the bleeding and everything I am just not 'feeling it' any more. All the signs are not good so I am sure I am just waiting to be told that it hasn't happened this time. Scan on 15th will put me out of my misery. It can't come soon enough though as I just want to know* now * so that I can get on with tx or (and this is a very slim chance indeed, am tempted not to even say it..) get on with being pg. Hope all is good with you.

Hobie; hello and hope all is well with you, if you are still lurking like me.


----------



## sarashy

morning girlies.

fran - yes singing at a wedding and ive never seen a more miserable looking bride. Bee i hope you remembered to smile. Not really thought about 2ww as this pain still hasnt gone totally. just waiting for clinic to open and ill ring and find out what to do now. Hope your scan goes well on the 15th. keeping my fingerscrossed for you.

pinkmama - hope the 2ww isnt driving you to mad and good luck for the 13th. dont forget to let us know. lyns and  are on 3rd time lucky too.

Kelz - good luck for the scan today. hope you can get on with 2nd treatment.

kitten - sorry to hear your news hun hope ur feeling a little better now. Good luck with round 3.

hi fiona, lyndsey, sally and irish girl. hope your all doing well

lyns how you doing hun? ive have been doing a mixture of both with the pessaries cant decided which best.   As i said earlier pains settled a little just waiting for clinic to open then i can find out what to do now. At least the bleeding has stopped.     so much that its 3 time lucky for us both.
   to all
sara
x


----------



## rach66

Hi - just a quickie from me. I just wanted to say i'm sorry about the BFN to kitten and kelz.    .
Fran - i'm sending you so many       at the moment. I hope the 15th doesn't put you out of your misery. It's another wait for you isn't it - i hope you're managing to keep sane.
Right - have to dash really as i'm at work but just wanted to say that.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi everyone just popping on to say hi so i dont lose the thread - still keeping amd eye on you all, hope you dont mind me still lurkig here either  

Kelz and Kitten - really sorry to hear about your bfn. hope you can move on tonnext cycle asap and your dreams come true realy soon   

fran, im not confident enough to post on the scan thread yet either! im so sorry to hear that you are "not feeling it" and i really really hope that the 15th brings wonderful reasurance for you. I think this waiting for the scan is almost harder than the 2ww - its driving me mental. I have my scan on wed and i cant wait. i havent had massive symptoms either. i have been eating like a horse, and have been tired, but i think thats nerves more than anything. 

Mrs stone, i hope your refleology helped- ive been having regular accupuncture for several months now and its really helped. balancing stress and the ttc rollercoaster is such a challenge isnt it?

Be - hope you had a wonderful wedding and are enjoying your honeymoon! xx

hi to everyone else, I hope your 2wwers are not going to loopy and doing lots of relaxing and everyone elses follies are growing nice nad big getting ready.

hugs to all, Sunnie


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

My AF has finally arrived so can start treatment again     I get further this time

Kitten - Sorry it wasn't to be this time, fingers crossed for the next round.

Bee - Hope you had a lovely wedding and honeymoon.

Mrs Stone - How are you feeling now? Sorry you've been having a bad time   Hope you got your 2 follies at your scan 

Lyns, Sara & Pinkmama - Lots of       for your 2WW

Sally - Hope all's going well with your tx, how was your last scan?

Fran, Sunnie & Hobie - Good luck for your scans  

Kelz - Hope your scan went okay & you're okay to start round 2

 to Irish, Rach, Lyndsey hope you're all okay



PompeyD


----------



## kelz2009

Pompeyd- good luck with ur next cycle, maybe we will be doing tx around same time.

Kitten- sorry to hear u had bfn, it really sucks dont it!!  

Bee- hope u had fab wedding and great honeymoon  

Mrs stone- how u feelin hun, hope u feel better soon  

All the best to everyone on 2ww  

Hope everyone is ok that ive missed  


Wen for scan today and everything was fine my lining was 4.7 and had few follies on each side but they were doing nothing thank god, she did measure 1 follie to see the size of them and 1 was 10mm, I then thought that shouldnt of been there but nurse was happy to go ahead   . I am on 112.5 of gonal f, this is what got my follies going last time  . Nurse said if too many grow we will aspirate 1 or 2, we are hoping for 3 nice size follies.


----------



## cat0208

Hi girls

Just a little quickie...i have my appointment at RFC Belfast on wed morning for bseline scan and to get drugs.  BUT, period arrived last nite?  Is this too early?  It'll mean wed will be day 3 and i'm worried that they'll make me wait another month.  Oh i know you will all totally understand but i feel that i simply cant cope with another month.  the waiting is just horrendous and i'm tempted to pretend to them that af comes tue?  what you all think?

I'm sooo sorry this is such a me post but i'm struggling! Funny how some days we cope ok then others are just awful but you all know what i mean.... 



Hi to you all.  Hope you 2ww ladies doing well

Cat x


----------



## kelz2009

Cat- not sure if day 3 is 2 late, If I was u I would phone clinic. my clinic say to phone them as soon as u have 1st day period. I came unwell sat afternoon and phoned clinic today and they told me to come today. phone them tomorrow hun.
Hope everything is ok for you. Maybe some do scan on day 3, im really not sure, i'm sure someone will be along soon to help you. Is this ur first tx?
P.s I wouldnt lie if I was you as you need to be truthful so they can treat you to their best ability and they need to give you drugs to stop your ovulation so if you lie it may not work. ring them they may ask for you to go in tomorrow for scan. really   it will be ok for you  .


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone

Hi Cat.  I'm sure you'll be fine, I started my 2nd IUI on day 3 as I couldn't get to clinic any earlier.  Started injections that day. If you decide to tell a little white lie, they'll possibly pick it up on the scan anyway    Hope you get on ok, let us know  

Hi Kelz, pleased to hear all went well with your scan and your straight back on the loopy train     

Pompey, sounds daft but pleased you're AF has arrived    Good luck for this round hun   

Hey sunnie, you're more than welcome to hang around.  Let us all know how you're scan goes - that goes for you too Hobie and Fran  

Sara, how did you get on with the clinic today hun?  Hope they reassured you all was ok  

Hi Mrs Stone, hope things have improved a bit for you over the past few days and you're feeling a bit better  

Pinkmama, hope all is going well,    for your BFP on 13th  

Hi to Rach, Sally, Lyndsey and all you other lovely ladies  

Nothing really to report from me.  No cramps, aches or pains like last time, just achy (.)(.) but that's hardly anything either - can't decide if that's a good or bad thing as 1st round no symptons, 2nd was a complete nightmare and everything hurt, crazy eh? 

Have a good evening all
Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy

hey cat - i started my injections on day 4 on my first cycle so im sure youll be fine.

Hey lyns - not doing to bad now. When i eventually got to speak to someone at the clinic. was told it was very busy today and if i wasnt bleeding anymore just take more paras and a warm water bottle. still got a bit of pain but is bearable now. 

hope everyone else ok

sara
x


----------



## cat0208

Hi girls thank you all for the advice.  I'll let you know how i go on wed.  trying to be   

Sarashy, glad the pains getting better

Kelz, hopefully i'll just be few days after you and we can be cycle buddies

to all u other lovely ladies i look forward to getting to know you all 

Cat x


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi all
Hope everyone ok 

Hi Pompey D my scan was good today thanks, my follie 15 so another scan on wednesday and hopefully we are on our way. When do you start your treatment ?

Sara ....sorry that you are still having some pain are you taking some time off ?

Mrs Stone ....did you manage to get some time off work, hope you are feeling better and  how did your scan go ?

Lyns .... sounds like every cycle is different ? It must be frustrating if you have had such different symptoms on each cycle as you must feel you have no indication as to what is really going on. 

Cat ....good luck with your scan on wednesday I started my injections on day 3 as second day was when I had a "full flow" and some have started on day 4 so you prob be ok, although I'm no expert  

Kelz ...all the best for round 2 x 

Pinkmama ...Hope its a positive for you on the 13th everything crossed for you 

Hope everyone is ok and sending everyone   and   xxxxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hi everyone

Just thought I would pop in and see how everyone is getting on. No real news from me as just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start round 2  

 Cat - I didn't start my injections till day 5 so i think you will be fine.

Sarashy - hope the pains have gone away and you are feeling better  

Kelz - Sorry to hear about your bfn   - it's so annoying!!! It all sounds good for next treatment - lots of  .

Pompey -  Lots of   for next treatment.

Kitten - sorry about your bfn  

 to sallycinnamon, Lynschez, Mrs Stone, Bee and anyone else I have missed

 for everyone


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

sorry i've been away for a few days just getting my head together. i've had 4 scans now and the follicles were staying the same one on each ovary and the lining was 7mm but thankfully i got signed off sick for 2 weeks yesterday and my scan i've just had on cd20 shows that the follicle on the left ovary has disappeared but 2 follicles are there on my right side again (seems the right is my dominant ovary) i now have a 15mm and 10mm follicle and my lining has gone upto 8.5mm which is perfect so now i'm back in again on thursday and hopefully now that i'm relaxing and not working i should have the tx on saturday fingers crossed xxxx 

good luck ladies hope your all well xxxx     lets have some more bfp's on here xxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all,

Wow just not coming on here for a few days and there is sooo much to catch up on!!  

Mrs Stone  glad you are able to relax and take it easy, the results of the scan sound good so lets hope you are good to go on Sat      

Sara and Lynschez hope you are both doing ok on your 2ww, although it sounds like you are having completely different symptoms/feelings. Hope your pain has subsided Sara and hope your (.)(.) are a little less painful Lyns, i have to say the whole pessary thing made me lol, i cant wait for that dilema........! 

Pompey and Kelz  good luck for you next round. Hope all goes well sending you both much     

Bee  i hope you had a fabulous wedding and honeymoon, over so quick though arent they?! Congratulations anyway on becoming a MRS!  Hows the treatment going, werent you going to be testing whilst on honeymoon

Hobie, Fran and Sunnie  still good to hear from you all, it gives the rest of us some hope that it CAN work and that the treatment, injections, pessaries etc are  sooo worth it! Good luck to all  of you for your scans and a problem free 9 months. 

Cat and Sally good luck with your scans tomorrow.

Hi to Irish, Kitten, Rach, Poohsticks and Pinkmama, good luck to you all, hope you are all ok?

I have a question, as some of you know, i havent actually started any treatment yet (been waiting ages for the clinic to send me prescription for Provera out) anyway i have, finally today, taken the last provera tablet so af should be along soon enough so i have to ring the clinic on day 1 so that they can book me for a pre-treatment scan between day 2-10 (i think) At this scan im hoping they will book me in for the injection teaching etc, but my question is do you think they will start the injections/treatment this cycle or will i have to wait for the next one. I dont have cycles usually you see so they wont be able to wait for me to have another af they will have to prescribe Provera again Hope this makes sense. Im sooo hoping they will be able to start it this time around, anybody else had this problem, Lynschez and Bee i remember you saying that you dont have cycles what did they do for you??

Thanks    to all

Lyndsey


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Lyndsey - I would say if they've already got you on provera, then they'll be starting your jabs once AF arrives and you get your baseline scan out the way.  I know that's what happened with me anyway    Seems pretty pointless getting you to some sort of cycle, scanning you, and then leaving you to flounder for another month, so I'll bekeeping everything crossed for you     And I really hope you enjoy the pessary drama if they put you on them  

Mrs Stone, pleased things seem to be going ok for you hun   Lots of luck that everything goes to plan for Saturday   

Love and   to all

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

Thank you for all your messages I was In a bit Of a mess sorry but I have gone straight onto round 3 and I feelinf OK Its going to work this time if it likes it or not  

Pompey and Kelz good luck to you on your next round lets beat this unexplained fertility lol

Hobie Fran Sunnie hope you are all ok

Lyn's hope your good

rs stone how's you

Cakebake how are you how's things

Poohsticks hope A arrives for you soon so you can get back on horse

Sorry if Ive missed anyone 

I'm now on CD4 just about to give myself a jab

Kitten


----------



## Fran74

Evening,
Just a quick one. I have just tested again and it is now saying BFN so I guess that bleeding was an early m/c and it has taken a while to get out of my system. Not what I would have expected seeing it was much lighter than AF and no pains but hey ho. I will do a digital test in the morning just to be 100% sure but looks like it is back to the grindstone for me. I totally expected this right from test day if I am honest so it is no big shock. Kinda pleased that now I know and can actually get on with tx again. 
What I wanted to know though is have you guys started again straight after AF? On my first round of IUI I had to take drugs to bring on AF then spray to downreg and didn't start injecting until 13 days after AF showed up. The whole process took over 2 months and felt like a life time. Have you guys had to go through all that again? Sounds like you are starting to inject almost straight away. Oh so confusing. 
Sorry to blah on about myself but DH is away for a few days and no one else to blether on to at the moment. Cheers for listening FFs.
Fran xx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Fran   so sorry to hear your news. Lots of   for you.

In regard to your questions, I was suppose to start round 2 straight away so I phoned the clinic and went in for a scan (they scan on day 5 at my clinic). Anyhow, I couldn't start round 2 as had some left over follicle from the previous cycle. If everything had been clear I would have started round 2. However, I didn't take any drugs to bring on my AF so perhaps your clinic does things differently? Hope someone else can help you more  

Don't worry about going on, you have every right to and that's what we are here for


----------



## Lynschez

Fran,  , so sorry to hear your news    Make sure you do another test in the morning and ring clinic, they might want to do blood test or scan to double check things.  As for next round, I've never had any drugs to bring on AF or down-reg - just had a baseline scan and started jabs on either days 2 or 3.  Guess your clinic does things differently    Again, all i can say is ring them in the morning.  

And like Pooh says, don't apologise for anything, we're all here for each other, whatever the news or need might be.  

Take good care

Lyns x x


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

fran74 honey i'm sorry you got a bfn and that your going to have to go through it all again honey   its awful to suffer an mc i know but we know you can get pg xxxxxx

cd21 for me today i got some bd action last night and even this morning if i was a cat i'd purr but i'm now hungry for more i'm such a nympho i just can't stop once i start   next scan tomorrow lets hope its progressed from yesterday  

lynschez, lindsey and sallycinnamon hope your well ladies xxxxx

irishgirlie and Bee and everyone else i hope your well. i'm starting to feel much better and relaxed now i just hope it works this month its not far off my birthday now!!! soon be 31 lol


----------



## sarashy

First of all fran sorry to hear ur news huni    .

second please somebody       at me. ive been left at home to my own devices and ive done a hpt. I was convinced it would be a +ve as i only had hcg injection 8 days ago. Is it not to soon for this to be out of my system? Also any chance of it changing in next wk? surely if i was pg then the hcg level wouldnt drop. I know i know i shouldnt have tested but they where calling to me   

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lady's I have sneaked on here at work he he feeling poo again today but at least AF is on its way out scan Friday hope I have some big ones growing 

Hope everyone is OK 

Fran I am so sorry to here about your MC hope you pick yourself up and like Mrs Stone Say's at least we no now you can fall PG    

Kitten


----------



## cake bake

naughty naught Sara     

do NOT do it again before OTD!!  and I'm sure that getting a negative just now means absolutley nothing...except that you have messed with your head!


----------



## MrsBrown

Sara chick - far too early lovely. If you want to be sure of a +ve, you need to be at least 11 days post iui at a minimum, HCG starts off at 2m/l and only doubles every 24-36 hrs, so if you implant say day 7, it would be around 12 days post before you got around 32 m/l in your system that would be picked up on an early preg kit, like First Response.
When I did early HPTs the HCG was always gone around day 8dpiui

Keeing everything crossed for you  
Love Karen x


----------



## sarashy

lol thanks fiona and karen for telling me off. i Know i needed it and im very naughty. never let it get the better of me this early on before lol. I PROMISE i will not test until next wed if i get that far, as never have before.
   thanks girls need      sometimes.
Hope ur both ok
sara
x


----------



## PompeyD

Evening everyone,

Fran - So sorry     Hope you're able to start your treatment again. My clinic doesn't down reg for IUI so I'm always able to start as soon as AF appears. Take care  

Sara - What is it with pee sticks that makes them call to us?   Hope you're okay.

Mrs Stone - It's my birthday soon too, can we swap & I'll be 31 again?  

Good luck to those with scans this week   I'm meant to be doing my first injection now, trying to hide from DH as I don't like them but don't think it's going to stop it from happening   Got my first scan on Friday so hoping everything will be okay  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing okay  

PompeyD


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi to all 

Sara STOP IT You will drive yourself daft  although I'll prob be worse when I'm at the same ......I'm not going to buy any  

Fran so sorry it didn't happen this time   all   for next time

Pompey good luck with the injections  I'm quite used to them now   just done ,which I hope is, the last one (pregnyl).

Kitten good luck this time around  

Mrs stone you foxy lady   so glad you are feeling better, hope all goes well with your scan let us know how you went on. My follie was 17 today and lining 14 so go for iui/ basting   on friday lunch  

Hello to anyone Ive missed

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening lady's 

Sara so naughty Its so tempting when you get so close I get really edgy.

Pompeyd I have first scan friay as well which day are you lets do a bit off team work and fall together   we will get past the finishing line.

kitten


----------



## Poohsticks123

Morning everyone

Just realised I am now getting obsessed about when my period will come so I can start round 2. Feel rather silly as most months I am   it won't come  

Kitten -   for your scan tomorrow.

Pompeyd - hope the injection went OK. Try not to think about it as you do it - I know it's easy to say that 

Sara - stick to your guns no more testing till test day  

Mrs Stone - good luck with the scan. Let us know how you get on  

 to anyone I have missed off.

Lots of   to everyone


----------



## Fran74

Morning all,
Thank you for your lovely messages. They have really helped cheer me up. I was a bit of a emotional wreck in work yesterday so I have taken today off to get myself back together. I feel a bit guilty but I really hate   in front of work people and the slightest thing seems to set me off at the moment. I now have to wait for AF to arrive before I can start tx again. It could be ages as after last M/C AF took 50 days or something. Then I have to down reg and wait for another AF and then I can finally start tx. It all seems like ages to wait. Sounds like I am the only one who is having tx this way. I wonder why my clinic do it that way. I'd love to hear from anyone who is doing IUI the same way if there is anyone who is. 

Mrs S, Kitten and Pompey good luck with the scanning and injecting. Hoping those follies grow nice and big.

Sally, let know how the basting goes on friday. 

Pooh, hope AF hurries up for you....or doesn't arrive at all, that would be better.  

Sara, when is OTD? Hands off the pee sticks til then! Good luck.  

Lyns, you are testing soon too aren't you? When's the day? Good luck.


----------



## mrs stone

morning girls

good news from me cd22 today and my lining is 13mm and i've got 2 follicles on my right ovary of 22mm and 12mm so they've injected me in the bum and were back in tomorrow morning for hubby to do his *coughs* deposit and i'll have the tx at 11.30am. its really good cos my follicle has grown from 15mm to 22mm in 2 days thats really good i'm impressed. all it took was me to be off work and relaxed  

fran good luck honey i know what you mean about crying i hate crying at work or in front of anybody really!! i hope your gonna be ok pm me anytime if you want to chat.

sally looks like were both in for out tx tomorrow    here's hoping for you honey xxxxx

sarashy sorry you couldn't hold off testing i know what its like i get so excited and look for every sign i can  

pompeyd good luck with your injections and hope you get some nice big follicles this time  

kitten good luck for your scan tomorrow hope you get some good news xxxxx

well i'm going to sit here and drink my pineapple juice and eat loads of food not sure why it is but not working and sleeping well has definitely increased my appetite and i'm not complaining xxxxx


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi all
Mrs Stone I'm really pleased we will be having tx at same time we can keep each other going,  
I hope is a big positive outcome  for us both  good news about your follies just shows what a stress free environment can do.

Fran I really hope you can get through this emotional  time asap hope it doesn't take as long for your AF to show up.

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone  

Sara   naughty, naughty (It's so tempting isn't it  ) I don't buy any pee sticks til day before testing, therefore keeping temptation at bay (well, that's the theory anyway).   you get to test day with me next Weds, but it was pessaries last time that did the trick for me so hopefull they'll do the same for you    Can't say I'm having any sypmtons at all this time, achy boobs have gone and everything just feels normal  

Sally & Mrs Stone - wishing you all the best for tomorrow   

Pooh, it's crazy isn't it when you're wishing for  ?  Hope she shows up soon for you hun  

Fran, I know what you mean about   at work.  I find it really hard when people are being considerate and asking what's wrong etc. but I have to lie to them as I don't want all and sundry knowing about tx.  Hope AF turns up soon for you too, so you can start your mammoth journey  

Kitten, good luck with your scan tomo, hope you've got some good little follies on the go  

Pompey, be brave hun, one little prick and it'll be all over     If only ...... 

Hi to Kelz, Rach, Lindsey and anyone else I've missed  



Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy

pompey - i know i felt like the3y were screaming at me from upstaris (come for me you know you want to!!) blooming things wish i could just throw them all out but i have loads as i got them free off the internet. hope the injection went well and good luck with the scan.

sally - i know hun i will not test again for fear of riving myself mad. . hope basting goes well tomorrow and fingers crossed for your 2ww.

kitten good luck with ur scan. 

poohsticks - i obsessed last month a bout when it would start as i wanted to get on with treatment funny isnt it all this time we spend   for it not to some and then we actually   it does.

fran- omg that really does seem like a mammoth tx. how do you cope? My actually test date is the same as lyns which is 17th next wed and i so cant wait but any day past sunday is further than i ever got before.

mrs stone - good luck for tomorrow hun and welcome to the 2ww. again.

hey lyns - hope you coping hun? and yes i know i need shooting for doing test but as i said i have loads in the house i got free off the internet. im   to that we both get to test date and get what we want a  . ive not had sore boobs just the tummy and back ache.

hope anyone ive missed is ok. Im still having a few tummy pains hope its a good sign. really dull ache in my lower back too.

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon lady's 

Not been yet just thought i would post to say hello will let you no later what happens I feeling positive now that I have been given some advise bring the positives out if the negatives think ahead I will be a mum 5 years down the line keep saying this and it will happen the mind is a powerful thing.
Hope you are all doing well this loverly friday afternoon.

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lady's

Well this is a interesting one I have 7 follies on right 1 is 33mm they didn't no if its a cyst but they said it wouldn't of grown that quick how ever on the left I have 2 at 10mm so I have to inject tonight and tomorrow and I am ready for Monday basting because they are going by the size of right which is the side with no tube but I have positive feelings that lefty's will grow as they are fast growers my lot .

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

well tx went well this morning hubby went in at 9.30am to make his deposit and i then went in at 11.30am for the transfer. his numbers were low they didn't get a lot but did state they've recently had a couple come back saying they were pg and they had the same issue. the fertility nurse stated that 2 IUI treatments are enough and if we don't catch with this one their passing us straight onto IVF with ICSI due to hubby's poor sperm levels. Fingers crossed this month does work in time for my birthday   all went well as far as i know we'll just have to wait and see. i've been booked in for a blood test next thursday to see if i've actually ovulated.

sally how did yours go? i take it you and hubby stayed together during your treatment? hubby stayed with me on 1st one but this one stated i didn't need him there. i've done alot on my own and i don't mind all the scans need to be done on your own anyway.

kitten honey good luck sorry about that huge follicle i hope its not too painful for ya but glad you've got 2 good sized follicles on the other side  

poohsticks how're ya doing honey? 
bee you ok too honey i do worry about you hope your well xxxxxxxx
lynschez, lynsey1111 and fran hope your ok girls xxxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Mrs Stone just want to say good luck for this round im soooo    for you this time. Sending you lots of   

Kitten  sounds like you are doing well this cycle, everything crossed and    for you for Mondays basting.

Sara    your back and tummy aches are a positive sign.

Lynschez  How are you doing this 2ww? I think you and Sara test on my birthday (17th) so its a good day!!  Sending you both so much    

Fran  Im so sorry to hear about your news. I hope you can get straight back on the journey. Sending you much   

PompeyD  i hope the injecting is going well?? I have to say this is the part i am totally dreading, i work in a hospital and have ask some of the nurses there if they would be willing to give me the injections, of course they jumped at the chance!! Pay back time for them! 

Hi to everyone else, i hope alll your treatments are going well. Kelz we havent heard from you for a day or two, i hope you are ok?

I have my first scan booked for next wed, day 8 (mmm internal scan on my birthday, nice! ) I am hoping that the clinic gets their finger out and sends me the long protocol by day 28 (if this is right??) What do you think my chances are of me actually starting injecting this month, do you think this is a possibility??!  

Lyndsey


----------



## MandMtb

Hi IUI ladies, I hope your all well?! I havent done a good job of posting on this board...but I do lurk now and then to read about what your all up to! And get any gems of wisdom about TTC via IUI!

Me and DP are worried that I will surge tomorrow (on our 1st cycle), because as like most clinics, ours is closed on Sunday's therefore they will not do the tx until Monday if I surge tomorrow. We just wanted to about whether this timescale between surge and tx is likely to dramatically increase our success? As trying to weigh up whether we cancel and save money for a future tx with more optimal success rates or just go for it anyway and take the chance. Any views or advise welcomed.

S x


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi all

Had tx this morn dp sperm was very good and the nurses etc sounded positive it had 95% motility   all went smoothly just got the waiting game now 

Mrs stone glad all went well like they say it only takes one  hoping you get the best birthday present ever.

Lyndsey 111 all the best for your scan hope you can start treatment soon.

Mand I'm sure the other ladies will enlighten you and give you some pearls of wisdom.I just feel for you and others who have the stress and worry  because their clinic is closed on Sundays ? 


Kitten good luck with your tx on Monday hope all goes well  

Lynschez and sara not long to go until testing hang on in there  

Hello to anyone Ive missed xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi girls I havent been on here for a few days as we have had very stressful days. I am on day 6 of injections and yesterday Lwc phoned to say donor was n o longer available so offered us anothe one then phoned last night to say sorry but theres an audit going on at moment and no sperm will be released till august!!!!!!!!!!!!!   . consultant told us to try european sperm donor website, we went on that site and found donor that we wanted so phoned clinic today for them to import sperm.. Clinic then told me that the sperm would cost 1000euro for pregnancy slot, 300 for sperm and 380 euro for import. we havent got that kind of money so we said we will have to leave that idea and hopefully lwc willl find donor for us. we are booked in for insem next fri.
I dont blame the clinic this is out of their hands its the hfea that doing this.
Sorry for me post  

Hope everyone is ok 
luv to u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Kelz - That's terrible   did LWC let you know why the donor is no longer available? Hope they find another donor for you    

Sally - Hope the super sperm are working their magic, glad it all went well for you  

MandMtb - Do we not ovulate after the LH surge? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. So basting on monday after a surge tomorrow should still have a good chance of working. Good luck  

Lyndsey - Not sure how the long protocol works, good luck for scan on Wednesday   Handy for you to have nurses on hand to inject for you. The injector pen is the bit I have a problem with. Probably because DH gets it all ready for me as I was so hopeless at it. 

Mrs Stone -   it works for you this time and you don't have to move onto IVF. Hope you're feeling okay.

Kitten - Good luck for basting on Monday, hope the leftys are growing lots    

Sara & Lyns - How are you both feeling? Not long until testing now,   for more BFPs on here

Poohsticks - Hope your AF arrives soon and you can get going with treatment  

Fran - Have you asked your clinic why they do your IUI this way? Is changing clinics a possibility?

 to everyone else still out there, hope you are all well

 

PompeyD


----------



## PompeyD

Forgot to say that my scan went well yesterday, 2 follies 1 at 12mm & 1 at 9mm. Lining looking good too  

PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Hello!

Hope nobody minds me joining you?

I am new to FF and about to start my first IUI (initial app is on Tues). It is great to find a site like this as no-one really understands what we are going through let alone what IUI actually is!!

Anyway don't want to waffle too much as have only just joined!

Shemonkey x


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies 

Welcome shemonkey all the best for your appt Tues and that it gets the ball rolling for you 

Pompey d Excellent news about your scan and follies . Yes was good news on the   hope my eggs are as super 

Kelz  What a nightmare cant believe there is no donor sperm released till August ? I know there are protocols etc but   to  the audit what a disapointment.Try not to worry (easier said than done ) fingers crossed they sort another donor for you xx

Hope evreyone is ok     to all xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

did my last jab tonight trigger tomorrow hope this is the one 3rd time lucky.

Did I tell you the nurse said because of the law change I am entitled to 3 more IUI before IVF or ICSI shocked I was 

anyways I will do personals tomorrow I'm just a little washed out today sorry lady's night night.

Kitten

PS welcome newbie


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Kitten, just wondered what law change?? Is this for all funded patients?   

Thanks


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

The wedding was fab   and like everyone said it went so quickly, I did actually start blubbing as i was walking down the aisle how embarressing! Now I'm back from honeymoon but dh and i still have a few days at home together before getting back to the real world. Hopefully in a couple of weeks my af will arrive and we can start tx number 2. They said they could give me provera to bring on af if it didn't arrive by itself as i'm sure it won't as it has never come by itself before  .

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and thankyou for all your lovely messages. Sorry to hear of the bfn's be strong and keep plodding on you never know next time could be the one that works.  

Good luck with everyone mid tx I really hope we get some more bfp's on here again   

Has anyone got any more info re this change in the law, am really interested to hear about it.

Choi for now! am going to enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## PompeyD

Welcome back Bee - glad you had a good weddding, hope you're enjoying married life 

Not sure if this link helps re Kitten's post on law change. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192438.0
I know Hampshire are reviewing their criteria but it doesn't look anything like East of Englands changes. Pleased for you though Kitten, hope this cycle works and you don't need it though.

Welcome Shemonkey - feel free to waffle  Let us know how you get on Tuesday, hope it all goes okay 



PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Lyndsey1111 I don't no about other areas but they just said I have 3 more IUI if this one as to fail which it is not going to   I also herd you get 3 IVF as well but I don't no how true that is as I as told by a lady in waiting room at hospital so It could be Chinese whisper I am in south east I hope we all get this chance as there is a lot of angry women on that link pompayd .

Hope all having a nice weekend

Kitten


----------



## MandMtb

Sally, thank you for your post, I still dont really know the answer about success rates basting 2 days after surge detected... but fortunatley I didnt surge Saturday.

Pompey, yes we do ovulate after surge, but usually my clinic insem the day after you ovulate. However if you surge on a Saturday you have to wait till Monday (2 days), as they are closed Sunday.

Well still waiting on my surge after all that anyways.

Wishing you you ladies luck on your treatments and 2ww's.

Love S x


----------



## sarashy

again sorry. DH talked me into doing a test today. otd is wed. this mornings was -ive, is there any chance that will change or do i ring the clinic now and get the ball rolling for our ivf? I know i shouldnt have but hes getting excited now as its the furthest ive ever got but i know thats just because of the pessaries.
Sorry for me post. hope every one ok.
  feeling bit sad now as end of iui.
sara
x


----------



## Guest

Thank you all for your lovely welcome! 

Sarashy- I have been following the girls over on the Sussex thread and only last week one of them had a BFN 2 days before OTD and a BFP on test day (sorry if i get the abbreviations wrong still getting used to all this!) so don't give up hope yet    

Has anyone got any advise on what to do to help improve our chances? Keep hearing about pineapple, brazil nuts (yuk ) etc but have no idea how they help or how much you should have ! Don't really want to ask the consultant tomorrow in case he thinks I,m crazy !!!

Shemonkey xx


----------



## sarashy

thanks shemonkey. as for advice ive heard brazil nuts, pineapple juice and milk. bee trying to drink the pineapple juice. milk no prob but am allergic to nuts. probably all old wives tales but hey worth a go.
sara
x


----------



## sarashy

ok so i suppose ur not suppose to and im trying my best not to get my hopes up but just looked at the test x2 i did this morning. thought i saw a line of first one so did second look through bleary eyes and didnt see one. just looked at both on the window sill in day light and there is def a faint line on both.               that this gets stronger for otd on wed. 

lyns i hope ur behaving urself better than me.

sara
x


----------



## sunnieskies

hi everyone,

just a quick one to say hi - terrible morning sikness today, the neausea has finally turned into fully-fledged vomiting. and whoever named it morning sickness needs to be shot!

Fran - im sorry sorry it didnt work out for you. thats heartbreaking, i   when i saw your post. i hope you are looking after yourself and managing to move on and get back on the borse again - waht a wait with all the downregging! hugs to you and i hope it passes quickly. and thank you so much for your sweet message on the other thread. that made me cry too to see you had been having such a terrible time but still had t in your heart to remember my scan day. bless you.

Kelz, that totally sucks! all my fingers are crossed for you that some donor sperm comes through asap and you can move ahead and get your bfp.

kitten - hope its 3rd time lucky and you dont need the extra funded rounds!!

Be im glad you enjoyed your wedding day and honeymoon. tke your time in getting back to the dailey grind and enjoy married life xx

sara you are a bad lady!!! fingers crossed for you that it picks up by wed.

kitten - i hope basting went well today. take care of yourself over the 2ww - and stay away form those peesticks!

Mrs stone - goodluck!! hope yr dreams come true in time for yr birthday and you get yr bfp.

lyndsey - happy birthday for wed and i hope the scan goes well with nice big juicey follies.

pompey, glad follies are looking good - good luck!

lynschz - hope the 2ww is going ok. almost there!

hugs and best wishes to everyone else - hope those on 2ww are going ok and not going too nuts, and those at other stages of treatment and waiting are all taking good care of yourselves.

as for me, as i sid the vomitting has kicked in today - so glad i am not working or i think i would just be a misery guts about now! but the big news is - we had our scan last wed and there are TWO! OMG we are havig twins!! still al little dazed and confused quite frankly but over the moon, of course!! ll proceding well, they are botht the right size etc so its so far so good.

take care ladies and good luck on your journey - i hope it happens really really soon for you all
xxxx sunnie


----------



## Lynschez

Sunnie - OMG that's great news, you must be on     I wish you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy hun.  Keep us informed of progress.

Sara    - that's one for you and one for DH    I really hope that was a 2nd line chick, I'll be   for it.  I've been really good and not tested yet, although did have a bit of a wobble of the weekend but managed to talk myself out of it!  

Shemonkey - welcome!  I hope all goes well tomorrow and you come away a fountain of IUI knowledge  

Bee, so pleased you had a wonderful wedding and honeymoon - now back to the real work of making a baby  

Kitten, hope all went well for your basting  

Pompey, pleased follies are growing nicely, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you  

Kelz, that sounds like such a nightmare hun, you must be fraught    I hope all is sorted soon 

Mrs Stone & Sally, hope you've had a good start to the 2ww, hope you're not going too   yet  

Hi to Fran, Lyndsey, Rach and anyone else, hope you're doing well  

Well, I am married to a rock star    Well, sort of on my eyes.  DH is a drummer and his band had their first official gig on Saturday night, and they were pretty good, even if I do say so myself    Maybe I'll be able to retire soon and live a life of luxury    Also, got a promotion at work, starting today, so am absolutely shattered.  Learning new things at my age isn't as easy as it used to be    Oh well, a change is as good as a rest and it's keeping my mind off Wednesday anyway  

 for all

Lyns x x


----------



## kelz2009

Sunnieskies, wow 2 babies thats fab hun, all the best with the double joy xx 

Kitten, good luck on 2ww,   u have bfp

Shemonkey, ask ur consultant hun, dont worry I ask mine everything lol

Lynschez, Good luck for wednesday, congrats on promotion, ur never 2 old to learn new things lol x

Bee, glad to hear u had fab time at wedding and honeymoon, hope u can get ur next dream come true and make ur family complete x

I went to lwc today and they have found me donor sperm from different clinic   I wasnt ready to give up easy lol.
I had follie scan today I had 22mm, 19.5, 16.5mm, 15mm and 12mm, lining is 11.5 I have to take ovitrelle 4am   inmorning and back wednesday afternoon for insem. Nurse said she thinks 22mm will go on its own 2morrow, and 12mm will be 2 small, but the others will soon follow  . Will egg 22mm still be lurking by wednesday afternoon, not sure sorry if its silly question.  . I feel really positive this cycle not sure why!!!! 
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## josie B

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining...I have a quick question which I hope someone can answer. I have already had 3 unsuccessful IUI attempts in Denmark, where I started with puregon injections on about day 2 of my cycle. I'm now undergoing IUI at BCRM, and the meds are slightly different - I've taken 2 x norethisterone a day for a week starting on day 19. On day 21 I started sniffing every 4 hours ( Buserelin). Now my period is due - but I won't be starting injections of puregon for getting on for two weeks. I'm thinking that this is because the nasal spray stuff is shutting my system down, and therefore no follicles will be naturally produced. Therefore, once the puregon starts, then that will trigger follicle production. Am I anywhere close?? Looking at my dates, I won't start puregon until after my normal ferlile window.

Thanks for any advice

Josie xx


----------



## BecsW

Hi Everyone,
I am new to the forum. My partner and I are a same sex couple who have had 3 attempts with natural IUI-all with BFNs. According to my doctor my symptoms following the first attempt indicate that fertilisation and implantation took place but then AF arrived night before PG test  
Not sure if I would have found that easier if I had actually had a BFP before AF arrived or if that would have made it worse? Who knows...
Have just had a month off from tx as we both needed a bit of a break, has done us the world of good  . Am currently waiting for AF so that I can book in for my day 10 scan ready for a final shot at natural IUI. If this doesn't work we will move onto one cycle of stim IUI and then onto IVF. It is hard knowing if it is best to take each of these steps or head straight for IVF? We raised this question with our clinic and they encouraged us to try stim IUI first, they have been great so far so we are taking their advice. 

Hi to everyone and best of luck whatever you stage you are at,
Becs x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi becsw, me and my dp are in same sex relationship. I am on 2nd medicated iui, insem wednesday 17th our 1st one resulted in bfn  . I am much more positive this time. Hope everything goes ok with next cycle and you have bfp x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's 

Basting went well I felt so much pain just before doc said I just ovulated both sides he has put me on steriods to help implantation as well a pessorys and baby asprin feel like a junky   but it will work I will have my baby.

hope everyone is well .

Well done sunnie your going to have a lot of fun lol

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

morning all.
Kitten - good luck with the 2ww hope it doesnt drive you as mad as it has me. And yes you will have ur baby.

kelz - glad you managed to sort ur donor out. That doesnt seem fair what ur clinic did. good luck with basting on wed.  

Hello to becsw and josieteabag. welcome to the mad world of iui. fingerscrossed it works for both of you.

sunnie - OMG 2 babies. thats fab news. keep them beanies safe.

Bee glad you had a great wedding and honeymoon. when do you jump back on the merry go round?   You dont need to after a honeymoon  

lyns - congrats on the promotion. Not long to wait now.

Mrs stone and sally hope the 2ww is going well and ur being better behaved than me  

pompey - were are you up to huni?

Fran - how you doing huni? have to started treatment again yet?

Lyndsey and  Rach hello and how you both doing.

Right well thought id better do personals first but cant contain myself any longer. was really naughty again this morning and did another test and Yes it was a          . stronger than yesterdays and there after 2mins. OMG i feel sick with nerves. Not told DH yet. thought i may just getting him a fathers day card to tell him. Ive done 4 tests now all positive surely i cant have that many false positives.       that i dont mc like i did in feb. Please stick with me this time beanie.  

Heres hoping ive started a trend for this month.  

sara
x


----------



## cake bake

Sara, am soooo over the moon for you. am chuffed to bits that you got that long awaited BFP. Am sitting here grinning from ear to ear, really am delighted.  lots of best wishes for an event free happy pregnancy.  XXX

Lets hope its the start of a BFP run.....

sorry not able to keep up with personals anymore - got my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## sarashy

thanks cakey. yes it is hard to keep up these days. hope u get your bfp soon. what tx u having now or are you waiting to start ivf?
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Just a quick one well done sarshy so pleased I feel like a fat balloon today  .

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello

Sarashy - HUGE Congrats, whoo hoooooo! Well Done that is fab news   

Kitten - Good luck for the 2ww chick keeping toes fingers and eyes crossed for you  

Kelz - Good luck for wednesday I'm sure it'll be fine and you'll soon be on the 2ww let us know how you get on  

Becsw - Welcome to this very busy thread, good luck with your medicated IUI , hope it does the trick  

Josieteabag - Welcome hon, your treatment sounds very different to mine so can't really answer your question but if I were you I'd write down my questions and give the clinic a call so you feel comfortable with what is happening. sometimes they rush things along when I'm there and then I come away with questions rather than answers  

Lyns - Good luck for Wednesday all sounds positive so far, Ditto with dh being a bit of a rock star - he did the piece of music for the wedding and it was amazing, hope you get to live the high life and your dh becomes filthy rich hee hee! 

Sunnie - WOWEEEE Two bambino's    That is fantastic news wishing you all the best.

Pompyd - Hello how are you, where abouts are you in this treatment game? Thanks for all your messages and hope your getting all the support you need.

Sorry sorry for those I've missed, hope your all doing well x

For me its just a case of waiting til af which won't be for a while yet and enjoying it 'au natural'  and I'm going to enjoy the freedom of not having to travel all that way to clinic. I feel so broody tho its bonkers was looking at dh baby and child photo's at his mums house and he was such a blue eyed beautiful baby I couldn't help wondering what our baby may look like. Anyway i'm into rambling territory now so will say cheerio! x


----------



## cake bake

sarashy said:


> thanks cakey. yes it is hard to keep up these days. hope u get your bfp soon. what tx u having now or are you waiting to start ivf?
> sara
> x


Hi sara - I'm just waiting till I move home at end of July and then I'll sign up for NHS but am also in process of making appointment at private clinic for August to start IVF with them since I am no spring chicken. Am starting to look forward to it now that I have got over the iui failures. is amazing how we bounce back and keep going  take care xx

Kitten - bet you are not fat at all, although some bloating is normal around ov so hope that means you got some nice big fat ones. got my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

wow lots of posts. welcome to the newbies nice to see you on here   

sunnie so happy for you honey twins   my friend keeps threatening me with twins but then we'd have our family complete in one go!!!

sarashy i'm so happy for you honey ****BABYGLUE***** that this one stays and i bet you can't wait to tell your dh on sunday xxxx

sally honey how're you doing? i'm not really getting much in the way of symptoms the occasional twinge but then i'm off sick with anxiety and not wanting to get my hopes up too much.

kitten hope your ok honey xxxxxxx

everyone hope your enjoying the sunshine that we've got we had a major thunderstorm last night but now its lovely and warm again!!! just bought a bike today from halfords and i can pick it up on monday   do need to exercise more cos i do nothing right now i'm so lazy but i'm still ok.

its so nice to see so many people on the boards on here and i hope we all get those bfp's we want so much xxxxx


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies 

Sarashy WOW I'm sooo pleased for you I'm all emotional...... one for Bolton eh  all very very the best. I bet you wont be able to wait to spill the beans till father Day   and yes I am behaving myself  but it early days yet !!

Kelz   for tommorrow 

Lynschez is it your test day tommorow ? I really hope you get     

Kitten I think it's the pessaries that make you feel bloated ? I had it first 3 days but its settling down now

Sunnie    twins what a wonderful surprise and what a gift so lovely to hear

Tobeornottobe hope the AF rears its head soon so you can start the ball rolling to getting your blue eyed boy/girl or both  

Mrs Stone Same here not many symptoms but then again I'm trying not to look for them lets just try and stay as sane as we can during this 2 wk wait.  

 and   to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello sallycinnamon 

I think its because I just ovulated because Ive been like it for a few days and the pains which doc said was because I ovulated plus I had 9 all together and 3 were masive  .

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

Thanks for all the congrats peeps. As i said i so hope ive set a trend for this month. LYNS im     for you huni. and well done for staying away from those peesticks.

Sally - yes one for bolton. come on we need to make it 2. whens otd?

Kitten hope the pain and bloating settles down hun. I had really bad pain though for the whole 2ww near enough. 9 eggys lets hope they dont all fetilise. i did have a quick panic earlier as i had 3 eggs, hope they have all as im tiny and dont think even one will fit.

mrs stone hope the weather stays nice for your bike riding.

tobe -hope ur enjoying having some fun. Also hope you dont have to have any more treatment and it works au natural.

cakey - good luck whichever route you end up taking.

ok so i bought DH a fathers day card and i think im going to give it him when he comes home from work. As OMG we now have another thing to discuss, that job i didnt get last month, they have just rang and offered it to me. But dont know if DH would like me to take it as its nursing in a prison plus not sure about mat leave and things.

sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Sara -      - congratulations hun, I'm well pleased for you    Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months  

Welcome to Becs and Josie, all the best for your tx!

Sorry it's a bit short, going out for tea to take my mind off tomo - not feeling all that positive tho .......

 for all

Lyns x x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Been a busy day on here  

Huge Congratulations Sara        great to have another BFP on here.

Lyns - Good luck for tomorrow, really hope it's positive for you   Have a nice evening out.

Sunnie - Wow, twins   , glad all was good on your scan.

Bee - I'm on day 9, only one of my 2 follies was still growing at yesterdays scan so now on daily injections, scan again tomorrow. Enjoy your 'au natural' couple of weeks  

Kitten - Glad basting went well, hope the junky approach works for you  

 to Becs & Josie - good luck with your next IUIs

Kelz - Pleased they sorted your   , good luck for tomorrow

Sally & Mrs Stone - hope you're both okay on your 2WWs

Hi to Lyndsey, Rach, Fran & anyone I've missed



PompeyD


----------



## Fran74

Josie, hooooooray! Finally, someone else who is doing IUI the long way round. I too am at BCRM and it seems that we are the only flippin' place that does it like that and yes your explanation is correct but I don't know why the clinic chooses the Northisterone and downregging method before injections coz it seems like a flippin long wait to me. But hey, can't complain- got a BFP on first try recently but it ended in early m/c unfortunately. But onwards and upwards as they say. I am waiting for AF and then will start round 2 next month. How are you finding BCRM? Good luck with your tx.

Sara, well yet another BFP! That is just fantastic. I am so much more optimistic about this IUI business now. Well done you and really hope that everything goes according to plan.     Keep us updated. 

Lynchez, I am so hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow.    

Sunnie, thanks for your lovely message. I'm fine now actually and just itching to get on with things. Loving the idea of twins too. Don't think I could bear to go through all this malarky again in a few years time even if this tx does work.


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hello all

Wow it really is busy on here now! 

Hope you are all well,

Sara, just want to say what fantastic news      Sending you mucho sticky vibes for a happy and trouble free 9 months.

Lynschez, heres       for your bfp tomorrow, everything crossed for you.

Sunnie, WOW what great news-twins, i hope the nausea subsides and you have a trouble free 9 months, keep us posted.

Fran, really glad you are back on the horse, i cant imagine how having bfp and then having this taken away from you must effect you, but im sure its awful, so glad you are looking forward to your next round of treatment, sending you      

Kitten, hope you feel better and sending you some    for this round.

Kelz, so glad they have sorted your   for this round.

Mrs Stone and Sally wishing you    for your 2ww.

Bee, hope the 'au naturale' approach gives you the bfp you deserve   


PompeyD, Hope them follies grow nice and big  

Welcome to all the newbies on here, wishing you all luck and   for your journeys.... Sorry to anyone i have missed.

First scan for me tomorrow, i think this is just a pre-treatment scan, i am assuming that this will be to determine what i will need to start on etc, i am so hoping that we can start our first round this month.....  

Lyndsey


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies

Lyndsey 111 and Pompey thanks for  for 2 wks not doing too bad at mo taking it in my stride (for now) 

Kitten Thats probably what mine was then, or a combination of both  as the nurse who basted said there was a lot of cm (sorry tmi) which showed ovulation, I'd read somewhere that the pessaries could bloat you so I'd put it down to them  hope you ok now

Sarashy sooooo excited for you telling your hubby let us know how you went on and it sounds like all good things are happening at once with the job etc , Mrs stone and I are at the same stage so hopefully we can make it 3 for Bolton (as she's an original Boltoner 

Lynschez good luck _again _ for tommorrow   

Good night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Congratulations to all who have  .

  to all who have had  

lynschez goodluck for today  

I took ovitrelle yesterday morning 4am  and had funny pain in my lower tummy last night, maybe follies were doing something!!!! I didnt have this last time  
I feel a little anxious about insem today, not sure why Ive already know what its like etc.... I am dreading 2ww it felt like a 22ww last time. I am going to try to stay away from pee sticks this time  as last time it drove me crazy    . 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Lynschez

Morning all, just a quick one from me to say BFN this morning    And I'm staying away from clear bkue digital - seeing 'not pregnant' in words first thing in a morning is not the best way to wake up  

Not sure where we go from here ...........Well, this morning it's to work    

Hope everyone has a good day



Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, I am so sorry.          Not much I can say to make you feel better, except big hugs, take time for yourself and have a wee break of normal life before deciding whats next, theres no rush. you sound ok? but if you need to chat you know you can pm me. x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

sallycinnamon cm is a good sign you get that two days before ovulation it helps the little men find there way  .

Lyns soo sorry got a lump in me throat now remember how we all feel that horrible morning we look down on that stick so     for you get yourself together. 

Kitten


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hi everyone

Just popped in to say hi as off home for a few days to see my family. Still no AF so just hoping it will stay away until at least Friday otherwise I have to rush back to have a scan and pick up my drugs 

Lynschez - sorry to hear it hasn't worked out lots of   for you.

Kelz - lots of  . Try and stay away from those peesticks.

Lyndsey1111 - hope the scan goes well  

Sara - congratulations that's fantastic news!!!!  

 to everyone I haven't mentioned but need to get in the shower and get driving!


 to everyone


----------



## sarashy

lyns    so sorry for you babes. really hoped we could do it together. Hope ur ok. 
sara
x


----------



## PompeyD

Lyns - So sorry it wasn't good news       hope you're okay

I'm finally booked in for basting, got 1 nice big follie so Friday is the day   Better go as meant to be at work, just popped home to put trigger meds in the fridge.

PompeyD


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

PompeyD good luck with your basting on Friday   

Lyns honey i'm sorry you got a bfn this morning xxxx  

I'm doing ok today cd5 or 2ww and my head is spinning and having alot of trouble sleeping and my head is so light i feel like i'm floating above my own head. i thought i needed some fresh air so did a bit of shopping and still feel poo even after some tea and rich tea biscuits!!! oh well who knows!! not got much in the way of symptoms which in a way i'm happy for. only 3 weeks till race for life should really exercise but bah! who wants to do that  

hope your all ok ladies xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me. Just wanted to send Lyns a huge hug           I'm so sorry it didn't work hon its just so unfair, hope you are o.k, make sure you give youself lots of treats in the meantime. Take lots of care x


----------



## kelz2009

hiya,
lynschez- so sorry for bfn hun,    it is really unfair. 

Pompey- good luck with basting on friday   we both get bfp 

Mrs stone hope ur be ok soon.  



Went for insem 2day, everything went gr8 it didnt hurt and cervix was great unlike last time it wouldnt cooperate  .
Everything this time feels different in a good way. so I am officially on 2ww so pray to god we get our bfp


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peep's

kelz2009 hope you have a stress free 2ww I'm already wondering .


Pompeyd good luck for Friday sure you wont need it.

Mrs Stone I'm on CD2 of 2ww so hope we have our BFP together.

Hi everyone els

Ok lady's I have felt bloated as we no but this afternoon and now I have cramps which are not leaving not so bad that I'm crying its like period cramps felt really light headed as well but I am on more drugs now so that could be the reason the steroids help little emby's hold on so that would explain camps oh I don't no I'm just going to enjoy the feeling of PUPO.

Kitten


----------



## josie B

Hi 

Fran - thanks for the reassurance. It certainly does seem like it's taking forever - don't have my first scan until July 3rd and I've been up and running for getting on for 2 weeks now!! I can't begin to imagine how you must have felt after a BFP then m/c. It's so cruel. But you are sounding very positive, so keep it up! Alls ok with BCRM - it's just a bit weird having it all organised and planned out, as my 3 previous attempt, I had to sort stuff out on my own. How have you found them?

Had my first bout of tears this afternoon, in the middle of the staff room! And then cried a bit more when a bus had broken down on my way home... 

Josie x


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies

Hiya Lynschez  I know nothing can make you feel better but as you can see everyone is thinking about you and I'm sorry its not happened this time    xxx

All the very best for Friday Pompey   

Kitten hope your feeling better  I prob sound a bit thick but what is PUPO              (apart from a famous italian singer.....honestly!!!!).  

Josieteabag   Its a very emotional journey and it very frustrating   . Does it feel better having stuff planned for you this time? is it  less stressful or do you feel a bit out of control ? 


Hope everyone is ok and take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarashy

hey sally pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise. Dont worry i had to ask that question as well. Hope ur doing ok hun.

pompey good luck for friday. i have everything crossed for you.

mrs stone and kelz - hope 2ww not driving you too mad yet.

kitten it all sounds promising     that u get ur bfp this time.

Im not doing to bad. few twinges which i assume are normal. feel little sick but not actually been. done another 2 test this morning   still +ive. wont believe it till i see it on the screen. going to drs this morning to sort out my asthma meds as cant take some of them now. Still no idea what to do about that job.
hope everyones ok.
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

Don't worry Sally I didn't no what that meant the fist time either.

Sarshy hope you doing well.

I had the cramps all night this morning I ve just had a pulling feeling on left side but I no its the follies traveling down it takes 5 days for them to go into womb thats what the doc says because when i was in the room waiting to be inseminated I had horrible pain I said to doc that I think I must of just hatched he laughed and said thats the funniest thing he has herd and you don't hatch until 5 days after well i do like to be a comedian  .

Anyways I have to get ready its Nan's funeral today a long drive to Norwich   she can now RIP at last.

Kitten


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi everyone,

Lyns, so so sorry to hear it didnt take for you this time honey. big big hugs. take lots of care of  yourself.    

Sarashy, congratulations!  good luck for your first scan - i hope the little one sticks!! xx   

lots of love to everyoone else and god luck! I hope some of sarashy's baby vibes rub off on the rest of the thread real soon and it starts a baby flood  



sunnie


----------



## rach66

Sarashy     - that's really fantastic news!! I'm so pleased for you! Hope you make a decision about the job soon then you can start to see everything just falling into place!

Sunnie - huge congrts to you to! Twins - that's really amazing. I'm so glad you're keeping us updated - it's lovely to hear about how things can work out well.

Lynds -   . I'm so sorry for you honestly. Fingers crossed for a different outcome very very soon.

Fran - i think a while ago you were asking about treatment. My clinic makes us have a month off inbetween IUIs and also wont go ahead if there are more than 3 follies. This sounds to be different to other peoples ??!! How stange that they all work in different ways. I think i'll ask why we have to have amonth off - if i understand why i might feel better about it  

Sorry i'v been so quiet on here. I've been reading and keeping up to date (what a lot is happening!!). I've been feeling a bit low just as it's taking so flippin long to be able to start treatment... Next month i hope i'll finally start. I'm going on hol next week and AF is due when i get back (      it doen't come early else i will be mortified!) so i'm hoping to start injections a week on monday-ish. As i have been feeling a bit low it's made me really appreciate this site as even though i've not been on it;s been nice to know others are going through similar things and to see how we do (for some unknown reason!) bounce back from things!

Sorry i've not done personals - i'm in a little rush but just wanted to pop on to say i'm still here!!



Rach xx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Lyns - Hope you're okay & taking care of yourself  

Lyndsey - How did your scan go, are you able to start treatment this month?

Rach -     sorry to hear you've been feeling down, the waiting to get started seems to go so slowly doesn't it. Have a lovely holiday   , hope you're able to start treatment when you get back  

Kitten - Hope all went well with your Nan's funeral   . You made me laugh with your talk of hatching   , have the cramps settled down?

Sara - Hope you are feeling okay, must be so good for the pee sticks to say something nice  

Poohsticks - Few days away sounds nice, hope AF stayed away for you  

Josie -   how are you getting on now? That is a long wait until your first scan, hope it goes quickly  

Kelz - Glad your basting went okay  

Mrs Stone - How are you doing? Hope you're sleeping better.

Sara, Bee, Sally & Fran - Hope you're all getting on okay

I went in for basting earlier, wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Feels good to have got to point where it might actually work   Taking it easy this afternoon whilst I can as we're away this weekend.

Have a good weekend



PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon lady's

how is everybody more to the point where is everybody bit slow on here today.

Sarshy any twinges yet with your little beany.

Lyn's sorry this time round wasn't your time maybe next time

Rach hope your AF arrives on time an not b4 and hope you have a nice holiday.

Well I'm ok just been feeling uncomfortable lots of mild camps and a few twinges wondering if I have finally got my beany  I read up that cramp after ovulation could be implantation so fingers crossed lady's third time lucky.

Kitten  CD 14 day4 of 2ww

Pompeyd just about to post and yours came up the cramps are still here hope you have a goo weekend


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

i promise i'm feeling alot better, i've also been signed off for another 2 weeks so i'm hoping less stress means more of a chance for a bfp!! light headedness has gone now but have tummy and lower back cramps!!!

sally - how're you doing honey you symptom spotting yet? and by the way you need to clear your inbox i can't reply to you till you do!!! 

rach - hope your ok honey seems awful your getting delayed so much when all you want is to start treatment.

kitten - nice to see you on the 2ww with me and sally we'll keep each other going xxxxx

Pompey - glad your basting went well mine hurt a bit this month but its all in a good cause so i can suck it up and take the discomfort lol!!

Kelz - glad yours went well to and there's quite a few of us on our 2ww now so were all in this together keeping ourselves sane. i know no one else understands who isn't going through the treatment themselves so its lovely to share this with all you lovely ladies xxxx

Poohsticks praying for your AF for ya honey xxxxx

have a lovely weekend girls i'm back in Bolton visiting my family while hubby enjoys his weekend fishing so just gonna chill out and enjoy myself xxxxx


----------



## kelz2009

hi everyone,

Kitten, hope it is implantation for you x

Pompeyd, Glad everything went ok with basting, welcome to the 2ww  

Rach, so sorry to hear u have been feeling down,  

Sarashy, mrs stone, lyns, bee, sunnieskes- how are you all  

Hello to anyone ive missed,


I havent had any symptoms at all , no af type pains only the day of insem, Last time i felt really funny. I am really tired today prob because I was up last night 12, 2, 4 and 7o'clock needing a wee  .


----------



## kelz2009

Mrs Stone- glad u are feelin better, when is ur test date?    u get bfp


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello peeps

Pompeyd - Glad basting went o.k and you are finallly on your 2ww Yay! Best of luck to you honey   

Kitten - Your symptoms are sounding v positive just imagine that little embie snuggling in   

Sarashy - How are you doing hon Have you told your chappy yet? I'm sure your having the best weekend

Lyns -How u doing hon? Sending you hugs and hope you get your bfp as soon as poss x

Mrs Stone - Hey how u doing? Good luck with chillin out it easier said than done sometimes i know Good luck for otd x

Kels - Needing a wee is a good sign of early pregnancy isn't it? You never know. As i'm havin a month off feeling a bit left behind now seens as we had our firt iui around the same time, hay ho i'll be on that second round before you know it.

Rach - hope af comes when you getback from your hols, sorry you've been feeling down, i had a bit of a wobble yesterday because it finally hit home that iui number one hadn't worked but coz i was so wrapped up in wedding stuff it took longer to sink in, i'm o.k now i think and i hope you are too x

Hi lyndsey1111, sally, pooh, sunnie, josie and anyone else i've missed sending you all a big


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

So sorry to hear that it was bfn for you this time Lynschez, how are you and dh doing?   

Hows the 2ww going Mrs Stone, Kitten?

Hows the month off treatment going Bee?

PompeyD, glad the basting was better than you thought, hope your 2ww goes ok and     for a BFP for you!

Sara hows it going, any symptoms yet?

Rach, have you  had any treatment yet or are you in the same boat as me, playing the waiting game to start the ball rolling?     for when you start.

Poohsticks, how you doing? You enjoying your break away?

Hope everyone else is ok??

As for me, i went for my 'pre-treatment' scan on Wed, they said everything looked 'as they expected' the ovaries looked very polycystic-apparently! She said my lining was 5.9, is this good or not, i havent taken any injections or anything yet, and had just finished af?? She spent ages counting....something and said there were 35 one side and 45 the other, what would she have been counting?
They say i have to wait for the Cons to review the results and sort out my protocol, they say this shouldnt take more than 3 weeks......so hopefully sometime in July we can start, everything crossed. Just one more question.....if you are funded do you have to pay for you injections etc...?

Thanks

Lyndsey


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies


Pompey  Welcome to the 2ww Hope it doesnt  drive you  glad your basting was trouble free.

Mrs Stone  I'm not looking for symptoms but some are there I have got tender boobs slight twinges and   thrush   so some are there but trying not to analyse them Ive cleared in box so can receive msg now  happy you got more time off... enjoy it xx

Sarashy  have you told your beloved yet  dying to know   hope all is well with your little bambino  

Kitten  hope cramps not giving you too much hassle and your eggs have " hatched " 

Rach  really hope you are feeling a bit better have a lovely relaxing holiday and that you can get things moving for your treatment when you come back.

Lyndsey 111 Hope you can get the ball rolling soon too xxx

Lynschez, Fran, Kelz, Bee, Sunnie Josie, cake bake and anyone Ive missed ....hope you all ok

I have a question if anyone can reassure me ....Ive been using the cyclogest pessaries, trouble free, since  I was basted last friday.
All ok but now I have developed raging thrush  clinic said ok to use cannesten cream only and use the  cyclogest rectally  (as they may be causing the thrush) not too bothered about that but a bit worried that if I do it wont be as effective After having 2 miscarriages, before iui treatment I  feel the cyclogest will help greatly,  I'm prepared to carry on with the front way as I feel its closer to where it needs to be if you know what i mean and although its not ideal,I heard that thrush isnt a risk? and the cream should clear it up  any advice etc v welcome thanx ladiesxxx


----------



## sarashy

OMG SOOOOOOO ANNOYED!!!! just wrote a really long post and the whole thing vanished when i went to post it AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
try again.

Morning all
sally - Yes i told DH, he asked me the min he got in from work. Luckily id already bought and written a fathers day card. Took me ages to think what to write. Bambino fine, decided doesnt like pizza last night as made me feel really sick. with regards the pessaries, they gave me thrush too. I just used canesten cream, not pessaries, and it helped, cant say it cleared it up but defo felt better. Think it was mainly due to having to use pads cause of the pessaries. Hope you get a  big up the bolton girls.

Pompey - hope the 2ww isnt driving you to mad. Yes it is lovely to see the 2 lines on a test for a change think thats why ive done so many. lol.

Mrs stone - Hope ur ok huni, we're all worried about you. Hope ur taking lots of time to relax. How was the weekend back in rainy Bolton. Not good for Horwich carnival tomorrow.

Kitten - not to get ur hopes up but i had cramps all through my 2ww this time, starting 2 days after basting. You did make me laugh with the hatching, but i suppose its true thats what they do. Still havin few twinges so am assuming its beanie making room for itself, im only small so bet its cramped already   
Really hoping you get ur  this time.

Rach - oooo holiday, where you going somewhere nice?  that you get a nice big natural  while ur away and you dont need  tx when you get bk. Also decided not to take job as would be too stressful right now, and dont want to go there and say by the way im going on mat leave in 7 months (would probably be 3 by the time i got in post.)

lyns - how you doing huni? have you decided what to do next?

fran - how you doing hun? back on the tx yet?

lyndsey111 - hope its not too long until tx now. 5.9mm just after af is good i think. for my tx they just said it had to be over 7mm. im assuming if you have PCOS then the things she was counting are the little follies, hopefully when you start ur injections it will make some of those grow nice and big. Not really any symtoms, lots of wind   and few twinges, little nausea, no sick yet and boobs not hurt once.

Kelz - hope the 2ww isnt getting to you too much just yet. Keeping my fingerscrossed for you. hope the weeing is a good sign. i had no signs at all and still havent. Just out of interest, u dont have to answer, do you get more than one basting a month? Being in a ssr i assume is very stress fully as they have to be exact with times. Cause we are just told to go home and also have lots of bms.

sunnie - yes im hoping some of my BFP rubs off on you all too.   That this little on has also got its anchors out and is hanging on.

tobe - yes im having a lovely wknd. although very busy, singing in church again tonight and carnival all day tomorrow, if i make it without falling asleep. Hope u can get on with tx again soon. if you need it that is.  Hope ur over your wobble, try and find something else to distract you now.

Morning cakey and josie - hope ur both ok.

omg its just taken me sooooooo long to do the personals, escpecially after first deleted. there just so many of us on here these days. Nice for support but sad that so many of us are having problems.
I went to the drs to sort out my asthma drugs the other day and he asked me whose fault it was, FAULT i nearly screamed at him, cheeky git. Anyway post getting far to long. Got my first scan on 3rd july so fingerscrossed.
sara
xx


----------



## kelz2009

Morning all, 

sarashy- it ok I dont mind you asking questions, We only have one basting, so yeah it is very stressful. My nurse was very positive about this cycle as I had quite a few follies and one would have gone before basting but would still have been there when basting. I asked her about that one and she said yes it would still be waiting but, shes not worried about that one as I have plenty of others. 
She also said the donor sperm is an amazing sample. so Im just praying, Swim    swim lol.
I feel completly different this time,, nothing to report only waking at night for wee again last night 3 times  . I dont think it has anything to do with tx as its too soon. 
Enjoy carnival.

Hello everyone, sorry no more personals


----------



## Hobie

Hi ladies - hope you dont mind me lurking - Ive been on holiday to Dorset so have just spent 1.5hrs catching up with you all - so much happening. 

Fran - so so sorry to hear of your m/c, really hope you are ok huni, sending you big hugs , - so glad to see you are positive about next treatment and hope you can take comfort from the fact that you got pregnant - you are able too and you can do it again  

Lyns - so sorry that it didnt work for you this time, hope you are ok  

Sara - HUGE CONGRATS -      so happy for you - hope you are well and all is going well. Let us know how your scan goes. 

Sunnie - Twins -   - hope you are well - so exciting - and guess what - me too!! Had scan last Tuesday and couldnt believe it when they found two little heartbeats. Still in shock I think. Am over the moon but def still shocked. Just praying they burrow in well now. Heartbeats are definitely the best things Ive ever seen in my life - could sit and watch them forever. Wondered if you wanted to message each other directly - I dont know how to do it, do you? Only I dont know anyone whose ever had twins so it would be good to swap info with you and help each other - only if you want to of course. Sara also feel free to message me as this being pregnant thing is scary as hell - Im constantly trying to calm myself down as so worried about every twinge, I think Im driving myself demented. Im sure chatting with you guys would help - only if you want to of course.

Kelz - so glad you got your donor sperm sorted - it must be so stressful for you - fingers crossed for you this month.

Mrs Stone - good for you taking some time of work - sometimes work can just wait - look after yourself.

Hello to everyone else Ive missed - there are just so many of you guys now. Will continue to lurk if you dont mind as keeping my fingers crossed for some more BFP's on here     to you all.

Hobie.


----------



## kelz2009

Hobie thats fantastic news twins. Hope ur feeling ok  

If u dont mind me asking, dont answer if you dont want to how many follies did u girls have at last scan before insem? what was your lining and what symptoms if any you had?

my lining was 11.5 and I had foliies 22mm, 19.5.16.5, 15mm, and a 12mm. I have had no symptoms other than having to get up loads at night to go for wee, dont know if this is anything or not


----------



## Hobie

Hi Kelz - thanks for the congrats. My follies were 21, 18 and 16. I forget my lining now sorry but I know they were pleased and it was more than ever before (I put that down to the pineapple juice). I had to wee loads day and night - sometimes every 30 mins or so - that has eased off this week. I had sore boobs (but the drugs do that to me anyway) and a really heavy feeling in my tummy for weeks which convinced me that my period was imminent, Ive been told that this is the hormones affecting your ligaments and loosening everything up - it really is the scariest of feelings tho. Other than that just the odd twinge which I still get now. Hope things go well for you this time   . Thinking of you and all the others on 2ww  
Hobie


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all, sorry not been around for a few days - sort of hit a bit of a wall    It's been lovely to read all of your messages of support tho, thank you for them all  

Just to let you know that we're taking a bit of a break for a while - got a follow up appt with clinic on 3rd August, and holiday on 22nd August.  Might be nice to have a bit of time to get my head together.  I'll be lurking tho to keep an eye on you all  

Sara, Hobie and Sunnie, all the best with your pregnancies - Sara, maybe it'll be twins for you too  

Eveyone else, wishing you lots of    and   for your tx.

Have a lovely weekend 

Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy

morning.
lyns - thanks. why does everyone keep wishing twins on me.   knowing my luck theyll be 3 in there as i had 3 follies. Hope your ok. is the appt on 3rd aug to discuss next options? hope having a few months rest does you good and you dot need it.

kelz - thanks for the answer. keeping my fingers crossed for you. That does seem very stressful. reallly hoping it works for you. Like hobie i had 3 follies cant remember size. my lining was 7mm i think. i too drank pineapple juice, had to wee lots and still do. Didnt have sore boobs at all. I had twinges and tummy ache for full 2 wks starting 2 days after basting. Plus i had horrid pessaries this month and gonal f instead of menopur. Hope this helps.

hope every one else is ok, and the 2ww isnt stressing you out too much.
sara
x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello,

Lyns - I hope you enjoy your time off treatment, just having this month off for me has been great as the constant travelling back and forth is hard work, also the highs and lows of the scans and the impact treatment has on you mentally and physically only hit me afterwards and i felt relieved to have a break. Enjoy your holiday, as i always say treat yourself to some nice things and look after your hubby. Are you thinking of ivf? If so i may see u on that thread in a couple of months time I'm gonna do the next two iui back to back then have a break If they don't work. Sending you big hugs and hope you o.k, keep strong. x

Kelz - How are the night time toilet calls   Hope your o.k and that that dazzling sperm sample has done the trick x

Hobie - Twins wowee that is super news take good care of yourself and let us know how you get on x

Fran - How are you at the moment? x

Sarashy - I'll be back to work tomorrow so that will keep my mind occupied again, hope the 3rd july comes around quickly for you. Its such amazing news that you have got your bfp and gives us girls some hope too. Take it easy x

Sally - Sorry to hear hose pesky pessaries giving you gip! Hope it eases off for you and the rest of your 2ww goes smoothly x

Lyndsey - Hope you get on your protocol soon, we'll probably end up on treatment together in july, hope time passes quickly for you x

Sending    to all those on     

Well I had a good   session last night at a friends 30th and thoroughly enjoyed myself. So gonna potter around the house today and try not to eat the chocs i got for my dad. Still broody at moment as well as am surrounded by babies (friends and cousins all same age and popping them out one after the other). i just know i'll be a good mum, life is no peach at times hey.  Anyway enough of that!  Back to Postive Mental Attitude -it will happen. Take care ladies and enjoy your sunday x


----------



## kelz2009

bee, Glad you had a nice time   ing 

Sarashy, how are you

Hobie, How are you feelin hun today

Fran, how are you 

Well had a nightmare day today, we been shopping and I was absoloutly desperate for wee had to leave my dp stranded in the aisle as she had trolley full of things  , I had to go in car to look for toilet  . I hadnt long been, I cant believe it lol. I'm still getting up at night to go toilet, not sure if I got uti as I never go this much.  . 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

wow over a page of posts to catch up on i'm impressed.

wow hobie twins too! i keep getting threatened with twins myself which would complete our family in one fail swoop though  

sarashy honey sorry to hear your feeling poo but its all in a good cause for that growing bean xxxxx

kelz i feel for your partner leaving her in an aisle on her own so you could pee but then your doing all that anyway!! i'm not peeing loads but enough to count that if i drink fluids then i pee plain and simple!!

i'm getting the odd twinge here and there and my lower back twinges occasionally but just seeing what happens. should be due on around next thursday so we'll see what happens end of next week! just gonna chill out and enjoy my sick leave and try and stay as chilled out as possible. i got to visit a few friends and family so that was nice but got major snappy with mum this weekend as she can really push my buttons (like all mothers can!!)

hope your all well and sorry to miss out on catch ups i feel tired and spent too much on my credit card and getting dirty looks from hubby so gonna do the pots and chill out me thinks xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello Ladies 

Congratulations Hobie twins, as I always think,  such a gift xxx

Mrs Stone... Glad you had a good time in good old Bolton sounds like you had  a good retail therapy sesh!! hope you ok.

Thanks tobeornottobe I'm still havin bad time with the thrush looks like its the back door for me  from now on  

Hope everyone ok just dipping in as Im Knacked only just got in from work  

Good night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hello everyone

Well AF has arrived and have been to the hospital this morning for a scan. Everything looks fine so I am starting Gonal-F tomorrow so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan. I am going back on Friday for another scan to see how things are developing  

Hobie - twins that 's great news. Twins run in my husband's family so everyone keeps saying we will have them as well.  

Mrs Stone - hope you are OK and chilling out lots. Just take it easy and keep thinking  

Sallycinnamon - hope you are having a relaxing day after your late night at work 

Kelz - you made me   leaving your partner. I am always rushing off to the loo so needing to pee alot won't be a sign that I am pregnant  

Tobeornottobe - hope you are keeping that positive attitude up. i know it's hard but we must try and stay positive  

Sarashy - hope everything is OK and you are taking it easy  

 to everyone else and lots and lots of    to all of us


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Just taken me ages to read posts I'm tiered now lol 

pooh so glad AF arrived are you ready for the rollercoaster  

Hobie thats brilliant a ready made family.

Mrs Stone hope your ok I had a fanny attack yesterday but nothing major.

Everybody els hope your all doing well 

Well I am still having my cramps and constipated for 3 days now TMI sorry but I'm to frightened to strain   any Idea's please that would be appreciated. And I'm getting a sharp twinge near belly button now and again Oh and the weeing is annoying lol apart from that I'm feeling good  .

Kitten  day17 day7 off 2ww


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hiya,

Kitten - you had me in stitches reading about your fanny attack    still laughing now! Well your half way through the 2ww and wishing you all the best chick, dulco-ease helps comnstipation, or prunes or lots of fruit and drink plenty of water x

Pooh -   With starting your treatment so glad its all happening for you, hope you find the injections o.k, you do get used to them pretty quickly. I was on gonal f too and didn't have any side effects from them. Let us know how you get on on friday x

Sally how u feeling today honey, whens otd for you? x

Mrs Stone - Hope your o.k and hope the witch stays away on thursday - fingers and toes and eyes crossed for you x

Kelz - you still peeing for england today   how you feeling? x

Lyns - how you doing, hope your having some time to relax x

Hello to everyone else, well for me i returned back to work today and it was a brilliant shift, feeling good and chilling out tonight with hubby. Sending everyone hugs x


----------



## kelz2009

Bee, glad you had good shift in work today, glad ur feelin gr8  

Poohsticks, glad all went well at hospital, I was on gonal f for both cycles with no side effects

Kitten, hope ur ok , I also have been weeing alot lol  

Hope thrush improves soon, good luck with back door  

Mrs stone, lyns, sar, hobie, sally and fran - how are u all  

sorry if ive missed anyone  

Today i have had tummy cramps not like af sharp pain under left rib and left side of lower tummy, tried to ignore it but while having T with my dp it nearly took my breath away  , not sure what happenin if anything  . I'm really not looking forward to my test date this time as if neg I dont want to know  . sorry so negative today but really worried


----------



## Hobie

Kelz - I had lots of strange twinges and trips to the loo so fingers crossed for you hun. I know what you mean about dreading test day - at least before the test you have hope right. Hope you get your BFP this time.

Kitten - I find smoothies are great for constipation - I drink a few mugs of innocent smoothy and everythings on the move he he. 

Mrs Stone - hope your enjoying chilling out on your time off. Take good care of yourself. I think relaxation has a huge effect on things.

Fran - how are things going with you?

Lyns - hope your having a nice break from it all.

Well thank you all for your congratulations - I think Im still a bit in shock as it doesnt seem real at all. Maybe when they start kicking it will feel more real. Im so tired today but not sleeping very well - busy head syndrome - also nausea keeps hitting me in waves, hard to eat healthily when I seem to have gone off everything. Still analysing every twinge - does the worrying ever stop? 
Sara, Sunny how are you? 

 and   to all those having treatment or on 2ww.

Hobie


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Hobie - Congratulations on the twins   take good care of yourself

Kelz - Hope all those symptoms are a good sign and you get your BFP. Try not to worry, I know easier said than done    

Bee - Liking the PMA, hoping next cycle is the one for you  

Kitten - Halfway through your 2ww, hope the tips to ease your constipation work soon for oyu

Pooh - Glad your scan all went okay, hope your follies get growing this week  

Mrs Stone & Sally - Hope you're both staying sane during the last few days of your 2ww  

Went to a Christening yesterday which was lovely but made me want this even more if that's possible! Had a few cramps but apart from that feeling pretty good, nice not to be stressing about the injections. My birthday next week then off on holiday so lots to look forward to  

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## kelz2009

pompeyD, Glad ur ok, and not stressing too much which I find very hard  . Where you going on hols, hope you enjoy ur birthday and holiday


----------



## Fran74

Flippin'eck, I've been away for a few days and have had so much to catch up on. You lot have been busy.

Hey Hobes, excellent news about the twins and thank you for your lovely message. Don't worry about me I am absolutely fine and just waiting for AF now so I can start tx again. And like you say at least we know that IUI is a possibility for us now and that it can happen so I just have to stay positive and crack on with it. Would love to hear how you get on though so please keep in touch. 

Lynschez,   that it hasn't worked for you but I am sure you are seing IUI as a means to an end and as a hurdle you had to jump b4 IVF. I hope that you can go down the IVF route and that it will work for you. But try to enjoy your time between treatments. It is such a stressful time that it it is good to have a break. I had such a good weekend and went to a party, stayed up until stupid o'clock and had rather a lot to   which I could fully enjoy in the knowledge that I am not PG. Best of luck with everything though and let us know how you get on. 

More personals at a later date, if I start now I wont actually get to bed tonight and I am knackered. 

  to everyone.


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies

Fran  sounds like you enjoyed letting your hair down it was well deserved (I'm kind of missing my cheeky Baileys  when I finish work)hope your AF tuns up soon so you can get rolling  

Pompey D  I'm calmer than I thought I would be and yep I'm staying sane although did lose my mobile, retraced my steps and it was in the fridge  (and I'm being serious) Have a lovely birthday and holiday

Poohsticks  so happy for you that you can start your tx all the best to you and   . Unfortunately i get home late most nights    hence the stupid  hour posts

Kitten  Whats a fanny attack or is it exactly what it says on the tin ??   
I know what you mean about not wanting to strain, takes me ages sory tmi.... got a bit of a library going on in my smallest room      Dorset cereals and plenty water seems to do the trick for me  

Kelz    Wow you are having a lot of symptoms... when is your otd ? Doesn't look like I'll be back dooring as the 'nasty' has miraculously cleared   soooooooo glad . Hope you get a BFP

Tobeornottobe  I'm fine thanks today my love they have given me otd on 29th which will be 17 days after insem date?? af due 24th  ah well I'll be good and do it on given day if AF doesn't rear it's ugly head.

Mrs Stone How are you ? still chilling ? hope the twinges are not too bad xxxx

Sara,Hobie Sunnie Lynschez, Lyndsey and anyone Ive missed hope you all ok xxxxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Sally, im on day 6 of my 2ww, I dont think any of these are symptoms, I dont know whats going on!! this cycle is really different from my last cycle, and i'm really worried to do test  . test date 1/7/09 thats why I dont think they are symtoms as its 2 early


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

sallycinnamon  Afanny attack is a panic attack   I get them time to time bloody things.

kelz2009 Don't worry my love the more you do the more stress you put on yourself I no its easy to say but try try bring positives out of negatives  .

Fran how are you me love.

more personals when i can.

I'm not having a comfy morning lots of sharp twinges but i get them anyway so i dont think thats any thing to do with beany well it might be causeing the twinges but if so not going to moan that much just screw my face up lol

Kitten cd18 8 2ww


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hiya Kelz
This is my first cycle so nothing to compare it with, I just put any symptoms down to the trigger injection I had ?? not sure if they are but just keeping calm.I know its easier said than done but try not to worry and stress yourself out I know the 1st July(2 days after me ) seems ages away we will all be rooting for you  .

Kitten  well! you learn something new everyday I had never heard of a fanny attack    Hope the twinges die down Take care xxx


----------



## mrs stone

hi ladies

i love posting on here mind you i have to start from when i posted last so that usually means at least a page to read first  

i think this is cd11 of 2ww and only a few days away from test date. had some tummy twinges this past week some really sharp ones that made me hiss through my teeth. boobs only started swelling a day or 2 ago which i don't mind but reading a lot of books at the moment and some are supernatural bodice rippers so getting more and more horny whereas usually in build up to af i can't be arsed with sex. i am tired but i am doing more housework now that i'm not working and on sick leave!!

sally honey hope your ok and not got too many symptoms or not symptom counting. 1st cycle is always a nervous one for me anyway!!

kitten love the fanny attack honey i have them quite a bit sometimes but learning to control them a bit more!!! hope your ok honey xxxx

poohsticks how're you doing? kelz honey hope your not peeing too much!!! 

fran hope your gonna be ok honey. when do you start your treatment again? when i mc'd i pretty much tried to get straight back to ttc. 

girls anyone i missed i'm sorry and hope your all well xxxx


----------



## sarashy

Well yesterday i started with a pink discharge which is now brown (no red at all). not enough to wear a pad, but still there. had a scan which showed nothing which is to be expected as im not even 5 weeks. had a beta hcg blood test which was 351 which apparently is good. got to go for another one tomorrow and they said needs to be over 600 to be a viable pregnancy. Did a hpt this am and was still strong line stronger than sundays. If was on natural cycle af would have been due sunday. No pain at all, still feel sick and tired. trying to stay positive. Fran of you dont mind me asking how did it start with you?
sara


----------



## Lynschez

Sara, hun, I'm really hoping all is ok for you   

Try not to worry too much (I know, what a stupid thing to say eh?  ).  I'll be   all night that your beta hcg gets over that 600 mark tomorrow.

Wishing you lots of sticky vibes and   

Hi to everyone else, hope all of your treatment is going well - and lots of    for all you 2ww's 

Lyns x x x


----------



## PompeyD

Sara - really hope your test is over 600 tomorrow. Lots of         for you that it's just old blood & nothing to worry about.

Sally -   that you put your mobile in the fridge. Hope it was just tiredness that made you do that   

Kelz - Hope you're not stressing too much, I'm just enjoying the fact that it may work & that I'm probably closer than I've ever been before.  We're going to Weymouth for holiday, didn't want to go too far away in case it clashed with treatment & I needed to get back to Portsmouth.

Mrs Stone & Kitten - hope the twinges aren't too bad

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay?

I'm still feeling really positive, few twinges but nothing else. Only 2 more days at work until finish for holiday  

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## Fran74

Sara, I don't mind you asking at all. It started with very light brown spotting for a day or two then bright red blood, a bit lighter than normal AF I would say, that went on for a couple of days then back to spotting on and off for quite a few days. I was testing positive for about 2 weeks so try not to do HPTs as it may drive you crazy. I know it is difficult but wait for your blood test results, that way you will get an accurate picture of what is going on. I know that this must be very worrying for you but I did a lot of reading on this site and others and bleeding is very common in early pregnancy so it may be absolutely nothing to worry about. If there is anything else you want to know you can pm me any time and ask. My thoughts are with you and I am really hoping that everything is ok. Just take it easy for the next few days, get lots of rest and don't do physical activity.


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

Sarshy   and   that its old blood could be implantation.

Mrs Stone I have learnt to controll my fanny attacks now at first I thought I was ready for the funny farm really scared me I did have a Breck down 2 years ago was walking up and down living room in my undies but after that I sort myself out Om ok now. 

Kelz how's you?

Ok my little cramps are still here the really bad twinges have stopped now I had 2 number 2s TMI and they stopped so I guess it was all because of my    .

kitten


----------



## sallycinnamon

Sarashy  

      and     its only old stuff making way for your bambino keep positive my love I know it's so hard but we are all with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarashy

thankyou girls. just getting ready to go now. should know by 12 ill let u all know.
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peep's 

Just a quickie to say hello and good luck Sarshy  .

My (.)(.) really hurt this morning and still having trouble going a toilet  .
Anyways its all good.

Kitten


----------



## MrsBrown

Sara chick - keeping everything crossed for you hunny. xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarashy

thanks you for the    thoughts girlies. my beta hcg was 730 this moring so has doubled since monday. good news. still loosing a little brown / black tmi but said fine just go for scan next friday. could be little period, implantation bleed or that it was more than one babies and ive lost one. Hope evryone ok. will catch up on personals soon i promise. Thanks again girls for once again great support when i need you all.     for everyone.
sara
x


----------



## PompeyD

Yay     that's great news Sara. Hope the bleeding stops soon   



PompeyD


----------



## mrs stone

sarashy sorry to hear you've got spotting but very happy that your levels have doubled in 48 hours this is really good news honey stay positive though i know its hard. in a sense each mc is different and i'm hoping this is just your bean getting comfy in your lining and thats all xxxxxxx  

well i'm sure i myself have a 12 day luteul cycle so due on tomorrow but when i wiped today my cm is creamy (bear in mind i'm also incredibly horny!!) done painting on our front fence yesterday and today and praying its just too much activity for me as i'm hoping nothing appears tomorrow for me. if this month is out then its onto IVF. i'm not saying i won't be happy to do IVF which i will but i'll be well gutted. just found out my 1st ever major boyf and his girl are expecting a baby i'm so happy for him he'll make a great daddy.

Sally how're you doing honey any cramps to speak of? my boobs are only a little swollen and i've got slight stomach cramps and i've had lower back ache for past 2 days but that could be painting these damn iron railings and the front gate!!!

Kelz honey how're you still peeing tons i hope?? when are you due to test?

Kitten hope those sore boobies are a good sign for ya chica xxxxxx

fran honey how're you doing sweetie? you gonna be ok? xxxxxxx

Pompey d honey you ok? i'm enjoying the sunshine here in nottingham pity i'm covered in paint lol


----------



## Poohsticks123

Evening everyone

Well the injection are going well, thanks   Think I am used to them after last time and have been busy at work so haven't thought about it much. Just hoping and  they are growing nicely ready for the scan on Friday  

Mrs Stone - fingers crossed for you! Lots and lots of  

Sarashy - that's really good news about your levels.   that the bleeding stops soon and everything goes OK.

 to everyone

Lots of   for us all


----------



## Fran74

Sara, great news. Bet that is a weight off your mind. let's hope they keep on doubling. Do you have to go back for more tests? Have to say, my clinic were rubbish and said, well there's nothing we can do you'll just have to wait and see what happens. Now I know that they could have done a blood test, I could have known for sure within days instead of waiting in hope for ages. Anyway, moan over. 

I'm fine thanks Mrs Stone. I was pretty miserable for a few days but now I am fine and ready to get cracking again. Feeling much more positive now. So if this go doesn't work fo you (   it will) will you not have a third go at IUI? Are you NHS funded and how many goes at IVF are you entitled to?

Actually, here's a question for you all. I am interested in how different things are around the country. How many IUIs do you get on the NHS and how many goes at IVF. Mine is 3 IUIs then if that fails 1 shot at IVF. Wondering if this is standard or not.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peep's

Fran I got told by nurse 6 IUI and 3 IVF hope this helps and your ok.

thats brill Sarshy so happy for you.

Mrs Stone this is our month be  .

Pooh glad injections are going well keep up the good work  .

hope everybody is ok.

Me still cramping its been every day since IUI and today i feel sick.
Please tell me if you think I am being over paranoid but I am to frightend to walk to much encase I lose my beenie as my linning is not thick like others please be honest.

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

well i got a bfn and my af is on its way. in our area in East Midlands its 3 IUI with 1 natural IVF and 1 frozen.

the nurse i spoke to on this 2nd IUI stated that due to hubby's poor numbers she's not gonna bother with a 3rd IUI as she believes its not worth it. 

so i've already rang the fertility clinic today to tell them i've started and i'll be now on the route to IVF. i'm a bit put out to say the least but fingers crossed IVF works for us cos their gonna use ICSI which should help matters. 

good luck to everyone else on the 2ww girls xxxxxx 

kitten honey hope your ok and those cramps are good cramps xxxxx

sally honey not long till you test i usually test day of my af would be due so knew it would be good to test.

fran honey i know its awful just after an mc you have good days and bad days i know i've been there myself i still miss everyone of my little angels so much. you can do this again honey and anytime you want to talk about it your more than welcome to pm me anytime. xxxxx

kelz honey how're you doing not long till test date now xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

So sorry Mrs Stone hope your ok   .

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Mrs Stone -   sorry IUI hasn't worked for you. Really hope IVF does   , hope you don't have to wait too long to start your IVF

Poohsticks - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope your follies have grown nice and big  

Fran - In Hampshire we get same as you 3 IUIs and 1 IVF

Kitten - You do what you think best re walking too much, possibly better to not do it than have regrets. I've cut back on exercising but still been doing some, I find walking helps me to relax. 

Bee - You've been quiet, hope you're okay and just enjoying being a newlywed  

I'm still feeling like I do every other month, started to have a few more cramps like I normally do the week before AF. Still feeling positive though until a horrible pee stick tells me otherwise

Hope everyone else is okay



PompeyD


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi all
Mrs Stone    so sad for you I have pm 'd you xxxxxxxx

Sara I hope you are doing ok    for you let us know how you are going on.xxxxxxxx

Pompey  good luck positive is a good feeling xx

Just a short one hope everyone is ok

Xxxx Sallycinamon


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

pompayd thanks honey I am going to start walking to work as I do need to relaxe a bit as I have been stressed out probably because I normally exersize a lot but I haven't since the treatment.

Hi sally how are you?

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hiya,

Mrs Stone - so sorry hon       don't know why life is a b*!?ch   I pray your turn comes soon x

Pompey -I'm o.k thanks hon, enjoying being a mrs and have been so busy. Keep up the pma, i do hope you get that bfp x

Kitten - Enjoy you rest and relaxation but a bit of gentle exercise is good for u too, your symptoms sound positive honey x

Fran - I think its 3 iui and one ivf for us. Good luck for you forthcoming treatment x

Pooh - Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Sarashy - Glad to hear you numbers doubled, I hope the bleed stops soon and you have a trouble free pregnancy   x

 to you all x


----------



## Poohsticks123

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Well, I have got one follicle, which is 1.3 so going to continue with the injections and go back on Monday so fingers crossed it will be big enough by then  

Fran - it's 3 rounds of IUI and 1 go at IVF for me.

Mrs Stone - so sorry it hasn't worked out for you   Fingers crossed you can start IVF soon and have your little miracle soon.

Pompey - keep up those   it's not over till the nasty  arrives.

Kitten - you need to do what you feel is best. I have decided this month to be really positive and to carry on as normal even had a glass of wine last night   My mum said that when she had my brothers and I there were no warnings about not eating this and not doing that. She said to just chill and it will happen when it suppose to.

 to us all


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

Thanks for the advise well appreciated I did walk this morning and it was lovely the sun was out for me.

Everybody ok?

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten - Glad you enjoyed your walk, we could do with some sunshine down here, can you send me some?  



PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

Ok will do , I no this will sound freaky but I am not religious in anyway shape or form well I believe in Buddhism but I asked thin air if i could have sunshine just to take a relaxing walk to work as it was starting to rain and then sun came out the floor was still dry when I got to work the floor there was really wet apparently it rained with hale stones how it mist me I don't no maybe I am magical .

So sending lots of sun NOW.

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Thank you - it has cleared up & the sun is out! You do have magical powers  



PompeyD


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello all

Pooh Glad the scan went well today and everything is going to plan 

Kitten I 'm the same re exercise done no gym for two weeks so far  I'm no sylph like figure but like to keep fit, but hopefully will be worth it and I still do a lot of walking. 

Sarashy, kelz how are you doing 

Hope everyone else is good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I do but shhh dont tell anyone  .

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

just a quick one to update.
ive had a confirmed missed miscarriage today.
will catch up soon
sara
xoxo


----------



## PompeyD

Sara - Really sorry to hear that       Take care  

PompeyD


----------



## Kitten 80

I'm so sorry Sara   lots of   

please no more bad news today.

Kitten


----------



## Fran74

Sara, that's terrible. Thinking of you. Take care of yourself.  



Fran x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Sara - I'm so sorry hon sending you a bucket full of love and hugs


----------



## sallycinnamon

Sarashy

    so so sorry xxx


----------



## kelz2009

sarashy, so sorry hun, thinking of you


----------



## sunnieskies

sarashy im so so sorry. that is terrible, awful news. big cuddles for you my love, please take care of yourself and take time to heal. xxxx sunnie


----------



## Poohsticks123

Sarashy - i'm so sorry sending you lots and lots of   Take care xxx


----------



## Hobie

Sara so so sorry my love, sending you huge  . Please take good care of yourself and allow yourself time to grieve for your loss. If you can take anything from this you can take the same as Fran, that this treatment can work for you and you can get pregnant. That is a positive. Thinking of you hun xxxxx

Mrs Stone - sorry your BFN. Goodluck with your IVF. 

Kelz, kitten, pompey - hope your 2ww isnt driving you too   and your taking good care of yourselves.

Pooh - glad your injections are going well, strange what you can get use to isnt it. 

Sally - hope your ok.

Fran - good for you being so positive, hope all goes well with your treatment and you can get started soon. I admire your strength, good for you  

 to anyone else Ive missed. 

Im doing good, thanks for all who have asked, its nice to still be a part of this thread and that you dont mind me popping in from time to time. Lots of worrying about twinges or lack of symptoms, but midwife tells me symptoms fluctuate and not to worry (easier said than done). Am having weekly scans now until Im 13 wks and never tire of seeing the little beenies on the screen. They tell me they are both growing well and are the correct size for there age, trying to keep up a pma and eat well and rest lots, I do very little these days and sit down every chance I get. Luckily im not in a stressful job and can sit in the office all day eating  

 to all 

Hobie


----------



## mrs stone

sarashy honey i'm so sorry you had a missed miscarriage never sure that the extras mean to me a miscarriage is a miscarriage no matter what it was!   take some time out honey and remember that lovely little bean you had growing inside of you for that short time and remember that angel will be with you always xxxxx  

hobie glad the babies are doing well and growing every week xxxx

sally go get testing stuff waiting long that the period due date. i tested same day my period showed up but then i kinda knew it hadn't worked.   

i had a wonderful time last night chatting to my friends and lounging in her hot tub we've agreed to make it a monthly thing it was great my muscles feel so relaxed.

kelz honey how're you doing?

kitten how long till test date? you looking forward to finding out this month??

poohsticks you ok honey? xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi girls,

Hoping af shows up next week then we can get rocking and rolling again. Saw a new baby today at work and i wanted to break down into tears, its like som eone stabbing you in the heart, sorry if that sounds dramatic It just felt so raw, probably the hormones as feel emotional - pms. I know you guys know how it feels, we all have our good and bad days.

Mrs Stone - That hot tub sounds fab, I'm gonna get one of those someday! Good to hear your having a relax. Good luck with your next treatment cycle x

Hobie - Seeing your bubs every week must be reassuring, glad to hear your o.k 

Sara - Thinking of you x

Sending hugs to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

Again so sorry Sarshy my love no words can describe what it feels like its been 11 years and I still get sad on the day it happened so rest up and take care honey.

Mrs Stone I have 5 days until test day and yes looking forward to see the result.

Hobie how are you the 2ww is not driving me mad like normal.


Everybody els ok ?

Ok tell me something last night me and DH were having adult time   and he said my cervix is really low compared to normal what could this mean anybody no.

Kitten


----------



## kelz2009

hello, how has it been so quiet on here? Bet ur all enjoying the sunshine  

Well ive been feeling not myself, been sick etc..... Pain in lower tummy but its not like af. soon know result. testing on wednesday.
  bfp   

Hope ur all ok


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning kelz

I no what you mean i looked on here yesterday and nouthing I got well and truely burnt yesterday not good my test day is thursday so fingers crossed.

Kitten


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello ladies 
Hope everyone is well it has been a little quiet on here. Just thought I'd let you know that I got a   this morning  .
Ive not taken it in yet as after having 2 miscarriages I'm quite apprehensive, however positive thinking over rules. Got a scan in 2 weeks so I have everything crossed 

Kitten and Kelz all the best for your test days bet you cant wait for results.


Hope everyone is okxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    and      to you all


----------



## Poohsticks123

Excellent news Sallycinnamon  . Fingers crossed for your scan  

Kitten & Kelz - lots and lots of   hoping we will have a run of   this week  

Tobeornottobe - completely understand how you feel. It's a complete rollcoaster of emotions. Hoping your AF turns up soon so you can start again.

Sarashy - how you doing? 

Mrs Stone - any news on your ivf treatment?

Well, I have been for another scan this morning and I have now have 2 very good follicle. They need to be slightly bigger I think one was 1.5 and the other 1.6 so going back on Wed for a scan and hopefully my husband will do his bit either Thurs or Fri. Just in time for my holiday on sunday   

 to us all


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

as usual i leave for a few days and loads of news comes in!!!

Sally honey congrats i'm so happy for you and can't wait to meet you this sunday at race for life xxxxxx i hope this bean is a sticky one and stays with you and your hubby.

tobe i know what you mean honey i just feel so down when i see other people with children and wanna scream 'why not me what have i done thats so wrong you'd not give me this one thing'

kitten and kelz good luck with testing this week i hope you bring us more bfp's we would love for that to happen for you xxxxxx

i'm still on af and waiting for it to end so i can jump on hubby 'hop on the good foot and do the bad thing' as per austin powers lol!!!
i've not rang the fertility clinic back and not sure if i should i'm all nervous i really wanna move onto the next treatment but at the same time i'm edgy about it. i'm also due to return to work this week i think on friday but not sure i feel fit to return yet!! the only trouble is i'm only getting paid ssp and i'm sure the amount is rubbish.
the hot tub was amazing girls it eased off so much of my tension and i had such a good gossip with my friends were doing it every month from now on so we stay in touch.


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello all

Mrs Stone Thanx I hope this little one sticks too and looking forward to Sunday I'll def be walking it now Hope your ok I dont blame you for feeling edgy but it's a bigger step towards your baby isn't it. The austin powers bit  

Pohsticks hope you get things sorted so you can go on hol and chill  

Tobeornottobe Hope Af arrives soon so you can get a shufty on and your emotions settle a bit, though that is very easily more said than done  

 to all xxxxxx


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya girls, can anyone help me do u think trigger shot would be out of my system by now?? I took it 16 days ago!!!!!
Please can someone help me


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Sally - Congratulations, that's great news     Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Mrs Stone - Good luck for when you call the clinic & returning to work. Hope it all goes well for you  

Poohsticks - Good luck for basting   Have a lovely holiday  

Kelz - Trigger shot should be gone in 14 days. Hope you get your BFP this month  

Kitten - I'm testing on Thursday too     we both get our BFPs  

Bee -   hope your AF turns up soon so you can get started with tx again  

Hope everyone else is doing okay?

I'm off on holiday tomorrow so will be testing whilst I'm away, starting to get a bit nervous now....

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## kelz2009

Sorry made mistake on previous post i took it 14 days ago ,15 days ago at 4am in the morning


----------



## kelz2009

congratulations sally on ur bfp    

Hope there will be many more bfps to follow


----------



## Lynschez

Sally, just wanted to say   on your BFP hun - sending you lots of sticky vibes til your scan.

Lyns x x


----------



## Hobie

Hello, just popped in to say Congratulations Sally - thats great news     take good care of yourself and your beanie.

Kelz, Kitten, Pompey goodluck this week girls, will be thinking of you  

Hobie x


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi Girls 

Thanks so much for your support 

Kelz, pompey and kitten really hope you get   s this week too     not long to go 

Lynschez  Thanks and I hope you are ok, where are you up to with everything ? xxx

Thanks Hobie I hope you and your bambinos are doing well Ive been quite chilled during the iui and getting a positive hasn't really hit me yet but I'm sure I'll be worrying about every twinge so may be pm ing you for reassurance  

Take care everyone and really appreciate the congrats it still doesnt feel real.My poor DP has got a sore tooth after treatment at dentist and all his cheek swelled up so he is having trouble smiling ,which he cant stop doing, but he is in agony .... Bless

Goodnight  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      to everyone


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Sally, many congratulations sweetheart        . Hope your dp's tooth is better so he can grin from ear to ear. 

Good luck kelz for tommorrow and goodluck kitten and pompey for thurs we are all rootin for you x

Lyns - Hey how are you doing hon? x

pooh - Good luck for basting day chick x

Mrs Stone - Hope you af finishes so you can hop on the good foot  

Well i'm off to work now girls, you all have a good day.


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

Sally a question if you dont mind your twinges are they sharp ones as i'm getting sharp one's had on and off cramps since basting.

Bee how's you sweete.

Hobie how's you sweete.

Lyns good luck

Pompey hope its our month have a lovely holiday.

Mrs Stone have you jumped hubby yet .

Well me I'm fine so far got some more steriods just encase My beenie's need them.

Kitten


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya everyone, hope ur all ok

I have had   today, this is otd, I cant believe it!!!!!!!  I have been naughty though and done test on day 10 and had positive but wasnt sure if it was ovitrelle  .
I did clearblue digital and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks. Will phone clinic after to tell them. 


Sorry no personals, Im not thinking straight this morning


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kelz - WOWEEEE! That is truly fantastic honey, brilliant                

Kitten its sounding good for you hon x

What lovely news to start the day, good luck kelz keep us posted x


Well for me as predicted af still hasn't shown her face so I'll be ringing the clinic for some provera to bring it on and then hopefully we can get started again. x Have a good day everyone


----------



## sallycinnamon

Mornin' Ladies

Kelz fantastic news I had a feeling you were     so happy for you xxxxxxx

Kitten  I had cramps on and off through the 2wk wait and had a couple of sharp ones on right hand side , had one this morn actually, not long off testing for you fingers crossed   

Tobe Amazing isn't it when you want Af to show up .. no sign... when you don't she rears her ugly head !!! hope it comes soonxxxx

I'm fine just going to docs this morn to check stuff out etc I got diabetes last time but done a test and its neg so fingers crossed but my poor dp is STILL  in agony and a face like a little chipmunk I don't think the antibiotics are kicking in  .

Hope everyone is good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Kelz that brilliant news  

Sally thank you I'm so nervus for tomorrow morning I have didital clearblue as well hope it works and gives me what i wont 

Morning everyone.

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey girls.

hope you dont mind me gatecrashing the thread, just noticed it and thought i would hop on  

I am on my first round of IUI i started my stims on Sunday, first one didnt hurt, but the last two, really stung! strange, but cant complain.

i go for a follicle scan on friday, just to see how they are getting on.

can i ask how many days after stimms roughly did peeps have the insemination, i know it differes from person to person, just curious  

Congrats to all of you who have gotten BFP it give us all hope.

Kitten Good luck for tomorrow, finges crossed for you

i hope you are all doing okay and staying positive


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi hope and faith -   welcome to the thread, in answer to your question it was 16 days for me but i was a slow responder, best of luck for you on friday hope those follies get nice and big. x


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi all

Welcome hope and faith it was 15 days for me but I was on lowest script of menopur to begin with so slow response and as soon as they upped it the follies got giddy.

Kitten I know it's nerve racking but good luck and keep sane let us know how you go on 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Kelz -    that's fantastic!!! I thought we might get a run of  . Just hope they stick around for me as well  

Hopeandfaith -  hello and welcome. In response to your question, I am having insem on Friday, which is day 14 for me.

Kitten - lots and lots of  ,   you get your  

Sally - hope things went well at the Dr's.

Tobeornottobe - fingers crossed your AF arrives soon so you can get things started  

Mrs Stone - how you doing?

Well, scan went really well today so I am having insem on Friday. Just hoping husband's sample is up to scratch  

 to us all


----------



## sarashy

good evening girls,
Just wrote a message and again my stupid comp deleted it.
Just thought id let you all know that im just about getting there now i think except for the odd wobble. So glad that i talked them into the other blood test otherwise i still wouldnt have known what was going on.

congratulations to kelz and sally. Hope you both have wonderful pregancies and enjoy your special gifts.

As for me not decided what to do about treatment now. we have been offered another chance at iui before our 2 at ivf. Dont know how long it will be untill im ready to get back on that train yet but i Will hover in the back ground and pray for you all.

take care
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

Sara glad your ok was a bit worried for you   .

welcome to the mad house hopeandfaith hope we can help and urport you we all have our ups and downs on here.

evening all so its test day tomorrow  .

Kitten


----------



## irishgirlie

Sorry I haven't been around for ages ladies..I've been so busy trying to organise the wedding at very short notice.  But it's all just about organised now - we're getting married 3 weeks tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to it.  Will do the next round of TX after that which will probably be around mid-August.

Big Congrats to Kelz and Sally on your BFP's.  That is fantastic news.  


So sorry to read all the other bad news on here though...my heart goes out to all who've had bad news  

Kitten my deary, best of luck for your test date tomorrow.  Surely this is your time honey.  I'll keep checking in to see how you all are.

Take care

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

I did the test and sadly BFN     so I really don't no what to do I phoned clinic and they are sending me back to hospital they will decide weather I have more IUI or on to IVF little bit scared as IVF is more involved I new deep down towards the end I wasn't pregnant little tell tell signs but you try and convince yourself other wise so I shall pop in time to time see how your doing probably join Mrs Stone Cakebake and others .

Take care 

Kitten


----------



## sallycinnamon

Kitten 

Really sorry you didnt get a positive , Take care of yourself sweetheart   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cake bake

awe kitten, i am so dissappointed for you  really was hoping you wouldn't need to come and join us on the inbetweenies - but do come and join us, its a nice little group while we all wait and decide what to do next, whether to continue with iui or ivf - its helped me a lot with decisions. take care and give yourself some time to accept where you are at. you will find that you are positive again soon - I promise.    

xxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Oh Kitten   lots and lots of   for you. Just take your time and decide what's going to be best for you. Take care


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten, just wanted to say sorry it didn't work this time    sending you big hugs       .

Irish , all the best for your wedding, i'm sure it'll be fantastic x

Pompey, How are you doing? is it your test day today too? x

Well for me I'm back on that train, had first injection today for round two iui, am pleased to be actively trying again, back on monday for a scan. Sending everyone hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Sorry its been a while, i have been quite down tbh. Im not overly impressed with the clinic we have chosen, i feel like they just dont have a rush in them when it comes to sending out my protocols/prescriptions etc. I know i am not the only person in the world to be undergoing this treatment, but the clinic we have chosen make us feel like we arent important at all. I rang them on Monday to chase up my 'pre-treatment' scan follow up (protocol being sent out) i was told that Cons hadnt even looked at it yet but that she had put it to the top of the pile and would catch her that day, i have just had to call again as nothing has arrived in the post today to find that i got the same story again 'oh the scan report is still in Cons to do pile, she will hopefully get round to doing it tomorrow so you should receive it by Tuesday next week.'

I dont know they say keep calm and keep stress levels to a minimum whilst on this treatment etc but tbh lately they have caused me the most stress!!!  

To top it all off today i have just been told BIL is getting married v v suddenly and im convinced that his DP must be pregnant, this is a man who always said he would never get married etc, so im convinced, so this hasnt helped me feel any better!! 


Sorry for the rant, but sometimes i think it just helps to get it out.

Just want to say sorry to Kitten for the BFN

And congratulations to Kelz and Sally

Sorry for lack of personals..... Hope you are all doing ok??

Lyndsey


----------



## irishgirlie

Kitten I am so gutted for you.  Sending you lots of   and hope that whatever your next step is, more IUI or IVF that you have success.  

Lyndsey - sorry to hear you're having a tough time with your clinic.  Sometimes it's hard to take when this is the most important thing for you and you're relying on other people to get their act together.  Hang in there honey.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Lyndsey - Sorry to hear your being messed about with as the hossy, keep thinking it will happen and hopefully you'll have it by tuesday, and if they don't sort things out have a word with them  .  Good luck with it all and have a rant as often as you like its what were here for x

Well had second injection and it stang like hell coz i left it in the fridge - what with the hot weather. Off to work now so i best go, have a good day everyone x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's 

Well my furniture got all my anger yesterday changed the bedroom around still no AF yet properly see some spotting last night feel sick so she is coming , I think I will take the  IVF choice .

Pompeyd where are you hope you had BFP.

hope everyone is ok I still will be posting if thats ok.

Kitten


----------



## Poohsticks123

Just got back from the hospital after insem. Husband's sample was a lot better than last time so just hoping and   that this time round it is going to work so lots and lots of  .

Kitten - hope you are feeling a little better after your anger management on your furniture  

Lyndsey - sorry the clinic is not up to scratch. Hopefully they will get their act together and get things sorted for you.

Tobeornottobe - lots of   hope the injections are doing their job

 to us all


----------



## hopeandfaith

hey everyone,

Lyndsey sorry to hear about your rough time at the clinic but i know how you feel, i had the same and decided to change, is this an option for you.?

Pooh wishing you lots of luck

kitten hang in there hunny x

tobe i bet that hurt, mine hurt and i didnt leave it in the fridge  

everyone else i hope you are okay and staying positive  

me - went for scan today got one good folly so lets hope it grows, another scan on monday so hopefully i will be ready for the shot      

 to you all xxx


----------



## rach66

Hi everyone,

Gosh - what a lot has happened on here since i went on holiday.

Firstly - Sara - I'm sending you a specially big hug as I really felt for you reading back through the posts. Take your time with your decision about treatment and just move on whenever you're ready. Hover away but know you're not forgotten.

Kitten - I'm sorry about your result too. Good luck with your IVF journey - fingers and toes crossed for that!

Kelz    Congrats to you - that's really excellent news!! Hope you're feeling well with it! The same for you Sallycinnamon      have some dancing bananas to celebrate!!!

Poohsticks and PompeyD - hope your 2WWs are going smoothly....

Mrs Stone - Glad you're feeling more relaxed - a bit of time off and the hot tub seems to have worked some magic 

Hopeandfaith - welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Irishgirle - good luck wedding planning - not long to go!!!

Lyndsey - god - i'm sorry your clinic is being rubbish. I'd be really narked if i was you too - even when everything is fantastic it's hard to keep stress levels down (if not impossible actually).

Tobeornottobe - we're practiically at the same point !!!


----------



## rach66

Hi - me again! That post started doing something weird so i sent it quick as i thought it was going to crash (could have been as i got carried away with the bananas though!).

Anyway - i thought i'd update you on me now. AF waited til i got back from the holiday which was great. I went to the clinic toady for baseline scan and bloods. It was quite traumatic though as when they did the scan they found a leftover follie from this cycle and said that if it was active i wouldn;t be able to start this month so i had to wait til 2 to get blood results. Luckily i could go ahead so i am soooo relieved (as you all know i have been pulling my hair out with all the waiting and was so upset at the thought of having to wait again). When they scanned me they could see lots of follies. So - i'm not having the suprecur at all this month as they think it could overstimulate me. I'm just having 50 of puregon. i have this for a week and then go back for another scan and bloods. Has this happened to anyone else? Just i've not read baout it on here so i'm just a little worried my bits are all strange! Also (this is my neurosis so excuse this next comment slightly..) but i'm getting worried that IVF would never work as i know it can overstimulate you even more so i'm feeling like treatments could be stopped (i know i'm jumping ahead - i do this - it is unhelpful but i can't fully stop it   !!!).

Anyway - at the moment i should focus on being able to go ahead this month as i am very pleased about that! in fact - i am soon to get my jab out of the fridge and do my 1st injection!!!


I hope anyone I missed in the personals is doing well too.

Love rach xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Rach, I'm so glad we are going to be cycle buddies yeh! Fingers crossed for us    , I've not experienced a left over follie before but i have read about it on other posts a while ago. Don't worry hon when you have your next scan it will have disappeared by then i think. So glad you don't have to wait as well and hopefully we can keep each other sane.  

Kitten how are you doing, hope ivf goes well are you having a break first? Hope you are o.k, keep chatting to us on here let us know how your doing.

Pooh - Congrats on making it to the dreaded 2week wait, glad hubbies   are performing!   this is your time chick x

Hope and faith- good luck for your scan on monday hope your follies are behaving themselves and are getting big x

Kelz and Sally - How are you doing still on  

Well i'm happy but my ankles are so swollen i look like the michelin man, so have got feet up on a bean bag hoping that they will sort themselves out its no fun having to cover up these tree trunks in the summer! 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Hobie

Congrats Kelz - thats great news -   how are you?

Sally - message me anytime, would be great to chat to you as if your anything like me you'l be analysing and worrying about everything. Hope things are going well with you.

Kitten - so sorry hun'   hope your taking good care of yourself as you decide what to do. 

Rach - I had a left over Follie and had to take a month off for it to go down. They they scanned me again a month later and it was still a little bigger than all the others. They suggested either the pill for month (argh) or to try treatment anyway - I opted to try as keen to get on with it and hey presto pg with twins - so goodluck with your treatment. 

Pooh and Pompey -   with your 2ww, hope your staying sane. 

Sara - good to see your back - message me anytime  

Fran - how are you doing?

Sunny - how are you? Hope your pg is going well. 

 to all on treatment at the moment. 

Hobie


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey peeps

I'm ok now just waiting for hospital to refer  me then do what they decide at the moment I have my life back exercising kicking up the endorphins AF is now well and truly here but not in much pain so i shall do my erobics in a while  .

hope everyone is ok

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

I'm back from my hols, got BFN whilst away but at least I had DH with me & didn't have to go to work. Start back on the Clomid tomorrow for round 2, still hopeful that this will work  

Kitten -       sorry you got BFN too. Good luck for IVF if that's what you decide to do   don't forget to let us know how you're getting on.

Kelz - Congrats on your BFP     , hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months  

Hope&Faith -   Good luck with IUI. I had my basting on day 12.

Sorry for lack of anymore personals, hope everyone else is okay



PompeyD


----------



## kelz2009

bee Glad to hear ur on next cycle, hope you are feeling fine hun. hope u get bfp x

Kitten how are you hun? do you think you will do ivf next time? hope whatever route u decide leads u too ur dream x

Hobie How you feeling, hope u feel fab x

Rach Hope u had fab holiday, time away to get strong ready for this cycle, Hope u have bfp hun x

pompey So sorry you had bfn hun 

Pooh good luck with 2ww  u get bfp

 sara how are you hun?

sunny how u feeling, hope u are great

hopeandfaith Glad to hear everything going to plan for you, hope follie grows nice and strong, grow follie grow x

Lyndsey1111-sorry ur feeling down . hope u feel better soon. we are all here for you anytime you want a chat x

mrs stone, sally,cakebake, irish- how are you all, hope ur all ok

I would like to say thanx for all the cogratulations you have all given me . I still dont think I can believe it till I see it on the screen, We have scan 22nd july. Having cramps in my tummy  which let me know somethings going on in there, just hope they are normal . I did another test this morning to make sure my dp thinks im crazy  Everything was fine with test and line was really thick so hcg must be getting stronger. Ive been talking to my tummy lol, like grow little one ur 2mummies love you so so much already. Hope no-one can hear me they will prob send me off somewhere


----------



## Poohsticks123

Kelz - I completely understand you doing more tests, I bet it is really hard to take it in after waiting for so long  

Pompey - sorry about your result   

Kitten - hope the AF pains have gone away

Hobie - how you doing?

Tobeornottobe - how are your ankles?

Rach - I had a leftover follicle last month and had to postponed my second IUI till now. In a way it was good as now my head's in the right place as I was rather gutted it didn't work the first time. Good luck with it all  

Hopeandfaith - Good luck for Monday  

I am off on   tomorrow for a week so hopefully it will keep my mind of the dreaded 2ww. Had bad tummy pains last night but feel fine today.

 to us all


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hi everyone 

Poohsticks have a fab hol and a stress free 2 wk wait 

Pompey sorry you got a bfn I realy feel for you, do you know what next step will be for you  

Lyndsey111 what a nightmare with your clinic hope things are going smoother now and remember you ARE important don't let them make you feel like you are not !!(I'm sure you won't)   

Rach   Thanks for the dancing bananas good luck with your treatment

Tobe hope your puds(ankles) have gone down what a bummer  all the best for this cycle.

Hobie  Thanks for that I have been a nervous wreck these past few days Ive been so chilled really during treatment then as soon as I got a bfp the fear kicked in, been feeling worked up because, as you say, I was analysing every twinge etc etc 

Kitten  hope you are ok and you don't have to wait too long for referral, I'm missing my aerobics but it will be worth it (even if my ass will be sagging  ) You could come and take things out on my furniture too if you like I could do with a new look.


Irish have fun organising your wedding all the very best  

Kelz how are you doing it won't  it sink in I think I will believe it when I have scan on 13th I have cramps too and keep going a bit light headed   but I do feel so lucky

hope good luck for Monday  

Sorry if Ive missed anyone my head is a bit mashed but   to everyone and  big 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hobie

Kelz - goodluck for your 1st scan - your not mad talking to your tum, most people do in early pregnancy, is a good way of bonding.

Sally - try to stay calm (I know its practically impossible as you want this so much), reading other threads like 'waiting for your 1st scan' and '1st trimester' helps as you will see everyone is going slightly loopy during the constant waiting for scans, so you are not alone. Hang in there.

Pompey - sorry to hear you got a BFN. Goodluck for your next step.

Poohsticks - enjoy your holiday.

Me - well Im ok, more importantly the twins are growing well - legs and arms waving around on my last scan which was a first as they usually look like blobs with heartbeats. I zoom in on the heartbeat as it is such a relief to see it on screen. Still feels unreal that they are inside me as I cant feel them yet. Waiting for next scan now. 

Sunny - how are you and your two beenies, hope all is well with you. 

 to everyone on treatment at the moment.

Hobie


----------



## rach66

Hi,
Thanks for the info about left over follies. Gosh - i'm learning so much about our inner workings - it's all quite amazing whe you think about it - all these changes that just happen without us being aware! Hobie - you gave me faith that it's ok to have a follie leftover!! (the clinic did say it was too as apparently it's not producing oestrogen which meant i could still go ahead). Glad your little twins are growing nicely - i bet it;s so amazing to see them there turning into little people!

Kelz - if you're crazy talking to your tum i must be extra crazy as i'm asking my follies to grow but not to overdo it   !!

PompeyD -   I'm so sorry about your result. I hope you have managed to console yourself in some way. 

Tobeornottobe - yes - i'm glad to be at the same point as someone too - I've found this whole thread so supportive to be honest. I'm quite proud of myself as DH was going to do my injections but he was away when i had to start so now i've done 2 by myself and think i might carry on now i've got the hang of it! I have my next scan on thurs to see whether or not we can continue this month (how are we supposed to keep stress levels down with all of these 'maybes'??!!!).

I hope everyone else is doing well too.

Rach xxxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, sorry not been around for a while, but have been keeping an eye on you all  

  to all of you with BFPs, there seems to have been quite a run of them, which is good - try and keep it up  

  to all the BFN's - try and look after yourselves and keep positive that you will get your dream soon  

 to all the newbies and    for your tx, you've found a wonderful thread here for info and support - it helped to keep me sane anyway  

Sorry for lack of personals, it was a bit hard to see where everyone was   

I have my follow up appt on 3rd August to see what we do now, have booked   for end of August to Turkey, so have something to look forward to.

Hope you all don't mind me lurking around  

Best of luck to you all and I wish you all   and   

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

I'm doing well did my work out nearly killed me and then went for a really long walk with family so I'm nakerd lol.

Hope everyone is ok.

Kitten


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, hope you have all been enjoying another glorious day (well it was East Mids anyway!)

Thank you for the support over the clinic issues i have been having. I am NHS funded so i dont know maybe im expecting too much from them to be prompt with their correspondence! I just hope WHEN i finally get to the injecting stage etc that they dont mess me around like this then.

On the bright side it is soooo good to hear of all the BFPs on here, it brings so much hope to us all.

Kelz  really fantastic news for you, hope the scan comes round quick for you. You keep talkin to your belly!! 

Kitten  sorry to hear about your bfn, do you know what you will be doing now, another IUI? 

Poohsticks  hows the 2ww going?

Hopeandfaith  hope the injections are going well, how are them follies doing?

Rach  hope you are doing ok, i have to say i completely know how you think/feel, i would be thinking exactly the same as you (cons told me there is a real risk of me overstimulating as i dont respond too well to the drugs etc) So i completely know what you mean, i hope it all goes well for you....Im sure it will   

Lynschez  good to hear from you, how are you doing? Have you made any decision about where you will go next?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Lyndsey


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Not sure whats next its up to them I'm waiting for hospital to contact me.

Everyone ok?

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning Kitten, I'm feeling a bit deflated today, had scan and as usual body hardly responding to the drugs endo not thickened up and one follie small, oh well hopefully things will have improved  by thursday, keeping everything crossed. My feet are so swollen its hurting to get them in my shoes, really want to swap my body for a newer healthier model  
Hope the hospital contact you soon and you get rockin and rollin again but enjoy this time of 'normality' if you know what i mean and do some stuff you enjoy   x

Lynschez - Glad to see you back on here, good luck for that appointment on the 3rd and enjoy your holiday it'll do you the world of good. Lurk around all you like because you have a wealth of knowledge and you'd be helping people especially women on their first treatment. Wish you all the luck for your ivf.     x

Rach - I'lll be having a scan on thurs too, really hope you can continue with your treatment. Glad to hear your injections are going well, fingers crossed you arn't over stimulated. I don't know how we are supposed to keep calm either with having expectations then disappointments and the amount of hormones racing around our bodies too  , ah well i'm having a day of rest on wed feet up - dvd on and dog walking lovely! x

Hobie - so lovely to hear about your two bubs waving. x

Sally my puds are huge its rubbish   , how are you honey? x

Pooh - Have a great    hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x

Kelz -   tummy how are you today   Aaarh i would be doing exactly the same thing chick, good luck for the 22nd x

Pompey  I was gutted when i read you got a bfn, glad that you had time to heal from it tho   , i was glad not to be at work when i got my bfn. Glad your on treatment with me and rach, let us know how you get on at your next scan. x

Well for me as i said to kitten  i am a poor/slow responder as they say, so i'll probably be taking a while until follie and endo get to the right stage, ankles and feet are humungous and feel a bit fed up today but no doubt my energy and positivity will be back tomorrow. Sending you all hugs x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Bee 

I responded really well but like the nurse said doesnt mean to say there is any eggs in there well i shall find out when i have IVF hope i do have eggs   and its just a case they don't meet each other hope your follies grow sweete.

Kitten


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

sorry its been close to a week since i posted. i've been reading Sherrilyn Kenyon books constantly as their erotic supernatural stuff!! i did manage to assualt my hubby quite a few times but i'm still having to beg for it!!! (count yourself lucky if your hubby is constantly up for it you don't know how good you've got it) i rang the fertility clinic back on friday and they've advised that we've been passed back to the consultant so that we can decide which place we want our IVF to take place with. oh yeah i did my race for life yesterday completed it in 54 mins 13 sec with my mum and my friend. we just did a fast walk all the way around and not bad for 5km.

kelz honey i'm so happy for you congrats on your BFP you and your dp so deserve this xxxxx

sally honey sorry we couldn't meet at race for life yesterday but i agree you need to rest up now xxxxx

lynsey honey you ok i'm sorry your consultants are delaying you and messing you around you so don't deserve this. 

all the other ladies there are too many to mention and all to lovely to name but i hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ar Mr Stone your in the same boat as me come join the inbetweenies we are all on there Cake bake and others.

Kitten


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone been for early scan today as Ive been having pains quite severe, nurse said my ovaries are really swollen and this maybe causing the cramps, I also have cyst on ovary but the nurse also said she thinks theres 2 sacs so maybe having twins!!!!!!!!!! She said scan wasnt very clear as its really early. I had internal scan and external one. just hope everything stays ok now  .

I have also come in contact with slapped cheek syndrome at work so have been signed off work for week and have to go for blood tests.  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone,

i hope you are all well  

kellz wow possible twins how amazing, let me know how you get on hun 

Kitten i know its hard but try to stay positive, isnt everything just like a rollercoaster grrr  

pooh have a great holiday fingers crossed for you hun, wish i could book a holiday just never know when i can what with all the scans etc , but guess somethings got to give x


tobeornottobe, rach and pompy what stages are you all at with IUI, trying to see if we are at the same stage.

As for me, well went for scan today the follicle i had on friday has grown to 19mm and my nurse also saw another one on my left at 16mm, i was totally shocked, it must have grown since friday. well i can take my trigger shot tonight and go for the IUI on wednesday, cant believe it, keeping my feet firmly on the ground tho and trying to stay positive, just so hard not to be too positive.

just cant believe how well the injections work for me and wish i had them sooner than being kept on the horrible chlomid which did nothing for me

anyhow thats my update sorry if i missed anyone out but sending losts of babydust your way

lots a love xx


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

Kelz -   possible twins, you and DP must be very excited. Hope you get the chance of some rest whilst you're signed off & the bloods come back okay  

Hope - I'm currently on day 3 so bit behind you. Really pleased the injections have worked for you & you've 2 good follies. Good luck for basting    

Mrs Stone - Congrats on doing Race for Life. Do you know when you'll get to see the consultant?

Bee - Hope you're feeling a bit brighter   Have they tried increasing your drugs to get a better response? Hope that everything has grown lots by Thursday.    

Kitten - Hope the hospital contact you soon, hate all the waiting involved with this. Enjoy being able to exercise again. I fitted in a exercise class yesterday & feel so much better.

Lyndsey - I think you're justified being annoyed with your clinic, being NHS funded shouldn't mean sub standard service. Hope things improve for you  

Lyns - Glad to hear you've got your appointment through, don't forget to let us know how you get on. Have a lovely holiday  

Rach - Glad you've managed your injections okay. I like DH preparing it as he does it much quicker than me & I just do the injecting bit. He's not allowed to not be around   Hope that things are okay to continue on Thursday, I think I'm lucky to have scans every other day as some of you seem to have to wait much longer inbetween.

Sally - Hope you're okay and the cramps have settled down

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## rach66

Hi all,

I think i have my 1stv drug side effect (although could well be stress too!!) - evil headaches - thought my head was about to explode yesterday! It's a bit better today though  

Hopeandfaith - I'm on cd 5 at the moment - is that close to you?? It's close to you PompeyD and also to tobeornotobe so there are a nice little group of us at a similar stage   

Gosh - i'm soooo worried about my scan on thurs - i so hope i can continue! I wish we had scans before the week was out (as you all must know by now i'm at my worst when waiting so this is not fun!!!!). Tobeornotobe - lets hope we both have good scans and that thursday is a lucky day! Have fun on wed too - that sounds like a great day! I've just got into grey's anatomy and am on the 2nd series so i have plenty of distraction techniques at teh ready!

Ke;z - wow - maybe twins - that would be amazing - so many twins on IUI!!! My clinic stop the cycle if there are more than 3 follies - do other peoples do this too

Poohsticks and Lynschez - enjoy your hols!!!!

Hi to everyone else too - hope you're doing well!

xx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Feeling sorry for myself today as had headache & nausea all morning & then fainted at work   Fertility Clinic said it wouldn't be the drugs that caused it but GP said fertility drugs can affect your blood pressure, so really confused about it all   GP said not to worry unless it happens again so hoping it wasn't the drugs although this was the 1st time I've had 2 amps Menopur. Anyone else had side effects from Menopur 12 - 24 hours after the injection?
Got 1st scan tomorrow so really hope everything is progressing  

Sorry to moan



PompeyD


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies

Hoping I can join you?  Been lurking on the IUI board a while.  Have finally finished the investigatons & consultations and am now waiting (very impatiently  ) for September so I can have my first IUI    Has been a long time coming and very excited - and a bit nervous.  I had to have a tube removed in March so am quite surpised IUI is an option - they have said they will cancel tx if I ovulate from the side with no tube.  Will be taking clomid, menopur & trigger shot.  Being single I honestly don't know if I can get pg but the last few tests have also shown I'm probably not ovulating.  September seems such a long way off but can't do anything about it as the clinic is closed for Augsut  

PompeyD poor you, fainting is horrible, do hope it was a one-off.

Look foward to chatting with you all!
Jovi x


----------



## Kitten 80

Evning lady's 

Pompeyd I felt fain and sick when i was on menapor so don't worry.

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello,

Jovigirl -Welcome to the thread, sorry to hear you had to have a tube removed, I really hope you get started in sept and iui works for you. September will be here before you know it but i know what you mean i was really restless before treatment began. Good luck and let us know how you get on x

Pompey - sorry your feeling rubbish, hope it settles down, i know another lady on here was sick with menapor and changed to gonal f and was fine. Hope you feel better soon x

Rach - hope your feeling better soon too, we will be fine on thurs, have a good feeling about it x

Hope&faith - i'm cd6 i think its hard to say as i never actually had a period but have been on injections for six days, i'm on 112 of gonal f hopefully my body is doing something   its a bit rusty  

Kelz - Twins would be amazing   hope you are o.k and pains are a good sign, take lots of care x

Mrs Stone - congrats on the race for life thats brilliant and good luck with your ivf.

Kitten - i hope you have some eggies as well honey, keep positive   

Well for me I've been having some twinges in my left ovary so i'm hoping there getting nice and big and juicy! A question - how much would you say your d.p's drink alchohol wise whilst you are on treatment? I'm trying to convince my dh his sperm would be alot better if he cut down. I just think its the least he could do while i'm injecting myself and travelling to the hossy on my own aaargh


----------



## rach66

Hi all,
Tobe - Thanks for the optimism about Thurs!! About alcohol - i had this 'chat' with my DH as we were on holiday and he was drinking. The clinic told us he should limit alcohol and caffeine. So - sincei started injections he's not having alcohol (might have a bit at the w/e i suppose) and he tells me (!) he's on 2-3 cups of coffee a day - I agree with you they should make some sacrifices - after all we're taking time to be scanned and injecting ourselves after all!!! He's taking zinc too as apparently this can help.

Jovi - welcome!! Glad you've joined in! September will come very soon I'm sure. I empathise with the waiting though - I've found it really hard. I hope you have nice things planned to make August pass nice and quickly!

Sorry for the short post (at work - naughty me)

xxxx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi all,

Just wanted to introduce myself, I'm Alison and I live in Glasgow..

Myself and my DH have been ttc for about 3.5 years, I'm 36 so times passing, we have unexplained infertility

I'm on my first cycle of IUI taking 50mg clomid, and injectables on day 5, 7 & 9, I also had a trigger injection on day 11, and the IUI on day 13.

I had 3 mature follicles and my next scan on day 14 showed I'd ovulated them all..

I'm currently on day 7dpo and in the middle of the killer 2ww..

It's so nice to find somewhere where others are going through the same time..

Look forward to getting to know you all..

Allie xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya Allie

welcome hunny xx

well i am on cd13 and i had my first IUI today! so i beging my 2ww as we speak, you must be testing next week?

i still cant believe i have had it done, feel very sureal at the moment. think i gave the nurse a hard time because i was very tense, i just hope i havent hindered the procedure, although she said my DH sperm were briliant and everything went in okay. Just annoyed at myself xx

Rach and tobe good luck for thursday i hope all goes as you wish girls xx


jovi as others have said time will fly, if you have any questions i am happy to try and answer them, or just here for moral support x

pompy hope you are feeling better hun.

as for me, well another round of BD tonight nurses order  how they expect you to relax after what i was put through today i have no idea, but hey will do anything.

sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts and praying for one and all


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Allie-   and welcome to the thread only seven days to go for you thats brilliant i really hope you get that bfp chick.

Hope and faith - congrats on having had your iui, now just relax and make sure your dh pampers you. Let us know how the symptom spotting goes and no pee sticks til otd    

Rach - How did your scan go? i really hope you got the result you wanted hon.   x I had a chat with dh and he's agreed to only have some alcohol over the weekend and he's going to try and quit smoking too yipee!

For me I have made a little bit of progress thankfully, got a few follies starting to grow, but endo is staying the same at the mo, I've got to continue on gonal f over the weekend and go back on mon for another scan, fingers crossed we will be almost there, have a nice evening everyone.
Oooh i forgot to say when i was training today a chap on the course who asked about my age said "you should have kids by now", i felt like decking him   some people have no idea,   what an idiot. Just had to release that bit of tension! x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Hope - I'm sure you didn't hinder anything by being tense, as long as they all went in okay that's the main thing  

Allie - Welcome, we're unexplained too, very frustrating. Hope IUI works for you, sounds like it's all gone well so far  

Rach - How did you get on with your scan today? Hope you're able to continue.

Jovi - Welcome, hope the next couple of months pass quickly for you. Too much waiting with all this  

Bee - How was your scan today? Hope follie & lining are both growing nicely for you. How are your feet now?
My DH hardly ever drinks, I don't think I'd worry too much unless he was drinking a lot. It probably wouldn't have time to effect his sperm for these treatments now anyway.

My fainting was the start of Gastroenteritis so spent the last couple of days being really poorly. It's meant I've had to abandon this treatment cycle too so really fed up    

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## Lynschez

Pompey    hun, that's really bad news, i'm so sorry  

Hope you at least feel better soon  

Hi to all you other ladies, especially the newbies - good luck    on your IUI journey and   you get your BFPs

Lyns x x


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone..

I'm now on day 9 dpo and counting off the days.. been very gassy over the last few days (sorry tmi) and my boobs have started to hurt today but that's normal when I'm due so I don't think this is my month.. sad but not really surprised.. what are the chances of it working on Month 1!!!

Pompey - sorry for your bad news.. I really feel for you.. hope you feel better soon..

Hope - I'm sure it didn't make any difference being tense - it's kind of hard not to be.. happy / positive thoughts..

Everyone else - waiting for scans / or tests / or just hanging out... baby dust to you all..

Allie xxxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone, thanks heavens its friday i say  

Allie, you stay positive its not over until the fat lady sings and all that.

me, well today i am a bit concerned i am having really bad shooting pains in both overies, but more in my left, kind of like ovulation pains!

i am now worried that i am ovulating now and missed my chance as i had the IUI on wednsday, strange really as my nurse said you will definitly ovulate no later than 36 ours after the trigger shot, which i took on monday, so that is like 4 whole days!!!!

i could drive myself mad with wondering whats going on, but i have to stay positive and calm, just really hope i ovulated when they said i would.

just wonder what the pains are.

i hope everyone has a lovely and peaceful weekend.

pmopy i hope you are feeling a bit better hunni.
rach any news on your scans? xx
kelz and kitten hope you are okay, Kelz any news with you hun?

tobe how are things with you?

sending everyone lots of baby dust


----------



## kelz2009

Rach Hope you are not feeling too bad, hope drugs are treating you as kind as they can, It will all be worth it in the end 

Pompey Hope you feeling better hun, 

Jovigirl Welcome, hope september comes quickly for you, I was really impatient.

Kitten How are you?

Bee hopefully twinges are signs of follies growing, grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!

Hopeandfaith Congratulations on iui, hope you get your dream 

Alliejane Welcome to the thread, hope you get 

Lynshez How are you?

Mrs stone How are you?

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if Ive missed you out. 

Ive been feeling ok, having some sickness at the moment and midwife imformed me I am now 5wks pregnant, as you take it back from 1st day of your last period, Only 35wks to go . Got scan 22nd july, I cant wait for that.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there I'm groovy thanks still waiting for referral but living a normal life at the moment having lots of BMS without the BM part   so yer doing good congrates on your positive hope your ok.

everybody els ok.

Kitten


----------



## Fran74

Afternoon All,

It has taken me ages to catch up as I've been away for the last couple of weeks. So much has happened I don't know where to start.  

Kelz and Sally, great news and congrats on your BFPs. Good luck with your scans and hope your little beans stick.
Hobie, twins, amazing! 
Kitten and Pompey, sorry to hear of BFNs. Pompey, good luck with round 2 and Kitten, good luck with IVF- I have read of so many people on here getting a BFP through IVF after 3 failed IUIs. I'm sure it will happen for you soon.
Mrs Stone, good to hear from you. Your posts always make me chuckle. Good luck with IVF.
Pompey, what a pain about your tx, must be so dissapointing. Hang in there and hope you get better soon. 
Hi Jovigirl and Allie Jane- always nice to hear from new people who are in the same crazy situation as us all. Allie, hope the 2WW isn't driving you too bonkers. 
Lynsey, I know what you mean about tx taking ages. I was referred in 2007 and everything take sooooo long. Hang in there, you'll get there in the end. 

Sara, pleased to hear you are doing ok after your m/c. I have been thinking about you. My next AF seemed to take forever to arrive but it has done now so I can start tx again this month. But I have to do the whole downregging thing and have another AF first so I will not start injecting until 7th Aug I think. There is light at the end of the tunnel though and I'll be on the 2ww again before I know it. How about you? Where are you at at the moment in terms of tx? 

That's all for now.     to all,

Fran xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi fran

How was you hol I'm on the inbetweenies post now but keeping an eye out lol

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi all,

Fran - Good to hear you'll be starting treatment again, hope your o.k? What is downregging?    x

Kitten - Glad to hear your enjoying a bit of   without the usual pressures relating to treatment bms times, hope your app comes through soon x

Kelz - the 22nd will be here before you know it, how exciting,   it all goes well   x

Hope and faith - hope those pains have gone away for you now, try not to worry but visualise that little egg nestling in  

Allie - I have come across ladies on here that have conceived on their first iui so it is possible keep positive you never know it could work first time for you  

Pompey - So sorry that you have been really poorly, i hope your feeling better soon. I know it must be disappointing to have treatment cancelled but you'll be back on it in no time, sending you a big hug    

Rach - Are you o.k hon?

Well for me started the day off by sticking the injection needle into my thumb by accident ouch!    I have had a busy day and passed my minibus assessment so I'm able to drive the children to lots of fun places over the holidays   . The test was v nerve wracking but well worth it. It'll be a big responsibility but the children will benefit from it so it is good.
Havn't felt much follie growth but we'll see on monday what is going on. Hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## Fran74

Hey Kitten,
Holiday was crazy and knackering as it was school camp and then I was visiting family so I am going to do nothing this weekend except lie on the sofa, watch c*** TV and eat pizza. Good to hear you are still loitering on this thread. Let us know how you get on with your IVF.  

Tobe,
I'm fine thanks. Downregging is taking drugs to completely shut down your system so that when eggs are matured they do not get released (I think  ). My clinic use the same drugs as IVF for some reason. They seem to do if differently than everywhere else in the country. No idea why. Careful with those needles there me dear, and well done for passing your bus test. Hope a summer of sun awaits.


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Fran - Welcome back   Glad you're able to start treatment again even if you do have to down reg first, I always feel better when I'm actually doing something positive rather than just waiting. Enjoy your weekend chilling out.

Bee - Thanks for the hugs     on passing minibus test. Sending your follies lots of    

Kitten - Glad you're enjoying your break from treatment, hope the wait for IVF isn't too long  

Kelz - Hope sickness isn't too bad, good luck for 22nd don't forget to let us know how you get on  

Hope - Don't know if this is right but think you get ovulation pain after you've ovulated not during & sperm can live for a few days anyway so I'm sure the timing was fine    

Allie - Keep positive     hope it has worked 1st time for you

Lyns - Thanks for hugs. Hope things are good with you  

Rach - Hope all's okay with you?

I'm feeling a lot better today, eating a bit more but have lost half a stone   that's going to take some making up for when I'm better   



PompeyD


----------



## Hobie

Hi ladies
Fran - great to see you back, glad you can start tx soon, goodluck for Aug  .

Tobe - congrats on minibus test, wow your brave, I wont drive anything too big (although might have to change my little car as cant see a double buggy fitting in the boot). Goodluck for Mon scan  .

Kelz - hope your not too sick, Ive been very lucky with morning sickness and just get nausea. Although even that worried me as I wanted all symptoms full on to reassure everythings ok - you know your mad when you want to be sick   Goodluck for scan, hope its wonderful for you.

Pompey - glad to hear your feeling a bit better - what a way to lose weight. So frustrating for you to have to abandon. Hope your well enough to get back on the rollercoaster soon  

Allie - boobs hurting are a sign of hormones which could mean period or pregnancy. Mine were agony for weeks then just stopped (which frightend the life out of me - but apparently symptoms come and go - no-one tells you that tho until you are terrified and poking your boobs every 5mins). Unfortunately the symptoms of early pregnancy are exactly the same as your period coming - cruel twist of nature - so there really is no way to tell from your symptoms what is going on - it really is a wait for the pee stick. Fingers crossed you get your BFP  

Hope - hope your shooting pains have eased. Hopefully they are beanies settling in. Im sure the drugs made you ovulate correctly, they are very strong. I have had shooting pains all the way along which are growing pains apparently, so dont give up, they could be anything and not necessarily ovulation. Fingers crossed for you  

My news - still waiting for next scan - the waiting never ends - the gaps just get bigger. All seems ok tho   just cant wait to see them again and feel the relief that they are still with me hopefully. Appetite gone through the roof, so ravenous most of the time, tummy getting larger so most clothes dont fit anymore, find myself buying elasticated waist items - nice  . Also lots of worry about swine flu at work - cant get ill now, wish sick people would stay at home and not spread there germs around work. I had to take annual leave this week as a colleague with some sort of bug who was grey and trying not to vomit was using my phone and refusing to go home. I reported the instance to HR as dont want to have to take all my leave when inconsiderate sick people come to work and they were furious Id been put in that position and spoke to my manager - so hopefully it wont happen again. Have armed myself with antibacterial wipes and hand wash and declared war on germs   

To everyone else Ive missed   to you all, take care.
Hobie


----------



## rach66

Hi ALL,

Kelz - good to hear things are going well with you!
Hope and faith - good luck with your 2WW - fingers crossed!!!
PompeyD - so sorry to hear you're ill and had to stop - that's doubly rubbish - I'm sending you get well vibes.
Hobie - you go with that war on germs!!!!

Tobe - well done to your DH's plans tro quit smoking - wish him lots of luck and will power from us here! Glad you're continuing on all.

Right - warning now - the rest of this post is going to be self indulgent and highly negative and quite probably inaccurate (i've warned you.....)
Going for my scan on day 7 was quite traumatic. They said i had one follie that was ready to ovulate and my lining was done so i'd prob have the IUI on fri/sat. Anyway - later when i rang i found out my oestrogen wasn't quite high enough - so repeated the process on friday (then apparently had 2 nice follies ready). Anyway - later on bloods showed my oestrogen had dropped so they would probbly abandon this cycle but had to go back today for more scans and bloods to make sure. On friday i think i might have had my 1st nervous breakdown. I've been waiting since september to start and i just so badly wanted to do a cycle (i was actually happy to be injecting!!). Now i feel like my body's just so rubbish that even treatment isn;t an option. I spoke to the specialist nirse today who was really lovely and explained that it could just be that they didn't give me enough stimulation (today one follie had gone and she said the other wasn't even a follie it was a cyst). So basically - the follies didn't have enough fsh to develop or something so just vanished. The cyst thing worried me - i'm meant to be unexplained - feel like my body's just getting worse and that i've fallen at the first hirdle. As you can tell - i'm in self-pity mode. The thing that's helped slightly is that they are going to ask if i could not skip a month given that the puregon dose was so low this month (will find out this pm if i can go straight on). The only bugger is that we're going away on 7th august so AF would have to come quick else it will be september anyway (bet it wont come early - stupid body just does anything to spite me). And now i'm also neurotic about work as i had a meeting just one hour after i found all this out yesterday and had to go straight in after crying like an idiot in my car so now think that i'm too stupid to be at work now. DH is being lovely and dragged me to B&Q after the clinic this am (we did look at flowers not tools ;-). 


So - i am sorry for the indulgent post - but at least now i have got it off my chest!!

Love to all

Rach xx


----------



## kelz2009

Rach- Theres no need to say sorry about telling us all your feeling to get it off your chest, thats what we are here for, to pick eachother up when we are down and to support and guide when we are on a high.  .
Try not to be so hard on yourself, this is all new to your body and for some weird reason we all react differently to each cycle. I really hope af comes soon for you and you can go into the next cycle being all positive    .
Let dh pamper you and treat you, I really hope you will be feeling better soon and you have yur bfp next cycle


----------



## Hobie

Oh Rach I really feel for you, its such a mind scramble when things dont go to plan. Your bodies not stupid, its just having to adjust to some pretty high drugs. Im not sure if Im right and maybe others no more but my clinic told me a cyst is a follicle that has grown to big so its nothing to worry about and apprently they come up and go down all the time. The word cyst is frightening and makes you think of puss filled boils (or maybe thats just me) but what might have happened is the one follicle sucked all the drugs up and grew to big. I know the waiting is hard but perhaps you could take a nice holiday from it all and then get stuck in when you come back rather than be worrying about injections and stuff when your away. Your DH sounds lovely, try to enjoy some time together and let your body have a break. As for crying before work - youve every right to cry - its hard what your going thru and give yourself permission to cry whenever you want to. Your still managing to get to work which isnt easy so give yourself a pat on the back for that - dont be so hard on yourself. If people knew what you were going thru they would understand a few tears. I too was unexplained and its hard to deal with as there is no reason or treatment - it messes with your head. What your doing is probably the hardest thing you will ever do so take time out, take care of yourself and do things you and DH enjoy - thats my advice anyway. Hope your feeling better soon  
Hobie x


----------



## PompeyD

Rach, so sorry you've had to abandon  It's not your body that was stupid, the meds just weren't at the right levels for you this month. The clinic will have learnt from this and will be able to treat you better next cycle      I do really feel for you though, I was gutted when my first cycle was abandoned as I'd been waiting since 2007 & know what you mean about wanting to just do a cycle. You're definately not too stupid to be at work either, have you told them you're having treatment? 
Glad your DH is looking after you, take care  

Hobie - Can't believe that person forcing you to take leave    glad your HR have sorted it. I've tried to keep my germs firmly to myself, came straight home & haven't left the house since, not that I could even if I wanted to  

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone..

Rach - I'm so sorry it's not working out for you this month - your body isn't stupid it's just getting used to the drugs, try to think of this a preparation time - so that everything will be perfect then the IUI goes ahead..

Hobie - you must be so excited about your next scan - how many weeks will you be then?

Hope - how you getting though it? not gone nuts yet.. 

Small update from me.. I'm on 11 dpo and got a bit of blood in my knickers today (sorry if it's TMI) it's dark and a very small amount - I'm hoping for implantation bleed but this has happened to me before, and I usually start a day or so later.. still keeping my fingers crossed but realistically I'm pretty sure it's over for this month.. I know this sounds selfish but if it's going to come I just bloody well wish it would do it now so I can get it over with - start the next cycle (and have a large glass of wine..)

Hope everyones doing OK - especially those in their 2ww...  

Allie xxxx


----------



## Fran74

Rach.
What a nightmare that your tx has been abandoned. I thought my first go at IUI would be abandoned too as I wasn't responding to the puregon and that was in a way, much harder to deal with than getting a BFN would have been as you go through so much to actually get to the basting bit. I just wasn't prepared for it not even to happen. I cried for a whole day. Thankfully the clinic perservered with me but I can sympathise totally. I guess the thing to take away from it is that the clinic will be able to get the dose right next time and you won't have to go through this again. How much Puregon were you on? My clinic started me on 50iu which was way too low for me. Next cycle they are starting me on 100iu so I am hoping to be injecting for a lot less than 25 days. This whole thing is an unbearable waiting game isn't it. I find myself wishing my life away. Terrible really. Hope your AF turns up early and if not that you can somehow manage to chill and enjoy your holiday without all the TTC worry. Let us know how you get on. 

Hobie, always like hearing how you are getting on. You do realise you are going to have to let us know how things are going after every scan. You lot (on this thread) are the only pg people I am interested in hearing about at the moment, strange innit. Stay well away from those ill folk. It's crazy that the obsessing and anxieties don't get better after a BFP, they get worse !!!  

Allie-Jane, hoping it is implantation bleeding for you- don't crack open that bottle of wine yet!   

Well, I went out for my first run for ages today - since basting day pretty much. I feel like I have put on so much weight since starting tx as tried not to do much in the way of exercise and it has been really hard to get back into it. 

Night Night,

Fran xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello,

Rach - hello honey was so upset when i read about your week and the treatment not going to plan, they better  bl  dy get it right for you next time! I know that the waiting is doing your head in, it took us a year and a half of tests and appointments before getting near to treatment and when you get there you just want things to progress. I'm sure if they give you a better dose next time those follies will grow, sending you a big hug   and hope you don't have to wait long to start again x

Allie - Hope its implantation for you and that af stays away, two days til otd hon hope its a bfp for you x

Fran - Hello how are you today?  

Pompey - Hi hon how are you doing? Glad your feeling better, can't believe you lost half a stone hon   x

Hobie - Hope there havn't been any more sick people at work can't believe you had to take annual leave, i know what you mean i hate it when someone comes in with a thick cold coughing and sneezing everywhere and you wish they'd stayed at home because you know it'll go around the whole team. Just hope swine flu stays away too, i'm thinking about carrying some anti bac gel in my handbag. Let us know how your next scan goes.  

Well for me my injections are leaving some small bruises but its all worth it, feeling very positive and relaxed and living life as I normally would minus the alchohol. I'm gonna start cutting out puddings tho as want to be a healthier weight. Still got some fluid retention but it looks a little bit better. Well i've got a weekend of work but enjoying it and back for a scan on monday morning so we'll see how that goes - praying things have moved on and hope insem  is this week. x


----------



## rach66

Hi,
Fran, Tobe, Hobie, Pompey, Kelz and Allie - thank you all so much for your replies. The support has actually made me blubber a litte (DH came in, looked and went away - have been a em'al wreck all w/e!!). Seriously though - i really do appreciate it - especially as I'm only telling one friend and my mum about this. I think I'm starting to feel a little better. Fran - i was on 50 puregon too. Apparently it probably wasn't enough to sustain the follie so it just went away. Next time they'll try me on 75 - fingers crossed for both of us that the slightly higher dose works its magic (25 days of injecting is quite a mare Fran - hopefully they'll get that reduced so you feel like less of a pin cushion!!)!. I'm still thinking about this - as i reall, really haven't wanted to tell work but i think i might have to next cycle as i don;t think I'd appreciated the stress this can all have. Anyway - i'll probably just see how i feel whenever we can next start and take it from there. I'm trying to make the most of having a little break (i had 2 glasses of wine last night!!!) and i think i'll go to the gym again (the things we give up for treatment eh?!! Hobie i think you're right - this is a hard thing we're all doing (seeing the happy endings with people like you though gives hope so i'm able to think of that a bit more now than icould on fri.)
Tobe - i really hope they can do the IUI this week - fingers crossed for tom morning for you - let us know how you get on.
Love rach xxx


----------



## Hobie

Hi all - just logged on to see how everyone was doing and you all for making me so welcome still, you made me well up (well I am a hormone filled blob at the moment). Seriously tho thank you so much for making me feel like I can pop in from time to time as I love to see how you are all doing and prey for more BFP's on here. 

Allie - I'll be 11wks2days at next scan. Cant believe we've made it this far. Its more a sense of relief when I see them than excitment to be honest as I never stop worrying about the little beanies. Im trying to curb the worrying as Im sure it doesnt do them any good. But there really is so much to worry about its mind boggling. 

Fran - thank you for your comments - I will pop in and let you know how Im doing from time to time. 

Kelz, Sally, Sunny - how are you doing?

Tobe - goodluck with your scan   .

Rach - glad everyones comments was some help. This site really is such a support. I hope things work out for you in the next few days and the next cycle is spot on for treatment.

 to all 
Hobie xx


----------



## SLClarke

Well, I have started my IUI again from last Friday at Jessops, period finally turned up!

I had to telephone on Saturday for my results as i was starting to inject from Saturday night and nurse told me that my oestrogen level was high just from the first injection of Suprecor from the day before so I will have to be very carfeul that I don't over ovulate again and get the treatment cancelled.  Has anyone else had a high increase in their oestrogen levels?

The nurse did say everything was ok and at least they know this and that I am only to have my puregon injection on Weds and Thurs night as i am due back at Jessops Friday but I am injecting 50 units of Suprecor every night.

        to everyone

Sarahxx


----------



## rach66

Hi,
Ooh - SLClarke - i wonder if we were in the queue together as i was at jessops on friday too!
Sorry - i've not had high oestrogen - mine was low and they had to stop cycle but as they said at least they know and can monitor you. If they were worried they might have asked you to go in before friday you'd hope. If you mixed us up you'd probably get the perfect balance of oestrogen .

Hobie - gosh - you're quite far on now!! I can imagine that it still feels like a waiting game though. Soon you'll start to feel them wriggling around and the hopefully that will give you some daily reassurance then  

xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi slclarke - Glad to hear your back on treatment wishing you loadsa luck with that. I don't know much about high levels of eostregen as I'm the opposite and have very low levels which isn't good either, like rach said if you mixed us up you'd get the perfect level of oerstrogen  . I'm sure you'll be well looked after now they know to check your not over stimulated. Good luck on friday hope things look good for you.  

Well for me - scan went "Chasse de pap!" rubbish not alot has happened over the weekend and they are upping the gonal f and want to see me for a scan on thurs, god time is dragging and treatment is going on for ages like last time - plop!  Apart from that I'm o.k just feeling sorry for myself as i was hoping that 1.4 follie might grow to atleast a 1.6 but no its stayed the same. Well hope everyone else is feeling more chipper than me. Sending hugs x


----------



## PompeyD

Bee - Sorry your follie didn't grow over the weekend. Hopefully the increase in Gonal f will do the trick for you & you'll soon be ready for basting    

Sarah - Hope the reduction in meds stop you over ovulating  

Rach - How are you feeling now?

I'm still ill & have been signed off for the week   really hoping I'm better before then though   Worried I'm not going to ovulate at all this month as I've been ill. Anyone know if being ill stops you ovulating? My cycle is always longer when I don't ovulate & obviously I want to start treatment again asap.

Hope everyone else is okay



PompeyD


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone,

Well AF finally turned up in full force.. although I knew it was going to it's till sad - had a wee cry last night but back to thinking positive again..

Bloody stupid guy I work with (who's wife has just given birth after IVF) said to me that his consultant said that IUI was pretty pointless and he doesn't recommend it.. I could slap him.. hes' also been moaning about his baby daughter not sleeping at night - men!!!

Cycle 2 starts today - on the clomid tonight and injections start on Friday.. just glad to be moving on and trying again..

Sorry for the lack of personals - hope everyone is doing OK..

Allie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Allie_Jane  Men are a little insensitive they wouldn't be saying things like that if they had raging hormones in them it does work for some but not others doesn't mean it wont for you so kick him one  .

Everybody ok on here I'm still lingering 

Ive got a letter in the post from the hospital for a oppointment to discuse where we go from the Last IUI probably IVF as I only have one tube and it would be cheaper for them to try that then 3 more IUI's

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Allie - So sorry your treatment didn't work   glad you're managing to keep positive     Hope this next cycle is the one you get your BFP. Hope you gave that guy at work a few choice words  

Kitten - Glad you're still lingering  Is your appointment soon?



PompeyD


----------



## rach66

Hi,

PompeyD - I'm ok thanks. Still a bit upset if i'm going to be honest about it. Was just such a blow and I'm really, really sick of waiting!! I feel i'm getting better though so i'm sure that side will keep growing as time goes on - the first chance i get i'm back on the rollercoaster!! Gosh - another week off - you poor thing - that was a bad dose. I have no idea about ovulation and illness but i'd imagine that you could still ovulate (some people out there are getting preggers in all kinds of states!!).

Tobe - grrr - why is your follie making you wait!! I really hope it gets those few mm's bigger for you soon.....   

Allie - I'm so sorry your AF came. I'm not surprised you had a little cry - it helps to get you ready to move on again. Glad you can go straight into it and that you're feeling more positive again. You just ignore that insensitive man and lets hope you prove him wrong with a great but BFP this cycle!!

Does anyone know why some clinics make you wait a month inbetween cycles and others don't 

xxx


----------



## SLClarke

Thanks everyone, I was so down when my last cycle was cancelled that I am really trying not to think to much about this one.  Been really awful to hubbie all weekend - he forgave me thankfully  

rach66 - we could have been sat next to each other, it was really busy wasn't it.  When I went in on Saturday morning it was empty and went in straight away.  Only had to have blood test so it was really quick.  I also had to wait a month between cycles and it definetely drags.

   

Take care
Sxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello pompey not sure have to wait untill letter comes but no rush  .

Kitten


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Hope you are all ok? 

Kitten, hope your appointment comes through soon for you, how are you doing?  

Sarah, hope your injecting is going well? Fingers and toes crosssed that this is the cycle for you to get your BFP.  

PompeyD, i hope you are ok? Hope you are feeling better? Im sure you will still ovulate even though you have been ill.

Rach, good luck treatment  

Bee, hope your follies buck their ideas up!! GET GROWING FOLLIES!!!  

Allie, sorry to hear about in sensitive idiots at your work some people have no idea do they? Hope you are well?

Kelz, hope all goes well at your scan 22nd, will be keepign everything crossed for you.  

Fran, good to see you are back on the rollar coaster again...... Good luck with your next round of treatment.

Sara, hope you are doing ok hun?? 

LynsChez, Hope you are doing ok?  

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if i have missed anyone?  

Well as for me i have, finally, got the protocol through the post, i will be on a short protocol taking menopur injections. My question is should i get some training on how to inject?? I havent been offered any training and think that i am expected just to start injecting on day 2 of my cycle?? Im a little concerned to be honest as i have never injected before......  

Thanks


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Lyndsey1111 I think they are superposed to give you training my love phone them and ask  for some training.

Kitten


----------



## Hobie

Hi Lyndsey

I dont think all places give training as I was never offered any. A nurse did give me a top tip tho - dont look - that is rest the injection on your tummy then when you are about to stab yourself look away. This worked for me as before when I looked I nearly fainted and had to lie on the floor while the world swam around   Also the motto - 'dont think - do' worked for me as if I thought about it to much I got in a state. Such a wimp I know  

Rach - my clinic use to make me wait a month between cycles as they said it gave my body a break from the strong drugs. It does drag tho when you just want to get on with it. Yes you are right I cant wait till I can feel them moving as as you said it will be reassuring. 

Tobe - hope upping the drugs works for you and your follie gets growing. 

Hi to everyone else.

Hobie


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Lyndsey

i have just done my injections (menapour) and my DH and i had an hour training session, you really should contact them as there is specific amounts you need to put in, turning to pen thingy to a specific number and knowing how to draw the drug up into the injection is really important hunny.

we would not have had a clue if we hadnt have been to the classes, they must show you how to do it hun.

i hope everyone is okay, lots of us on here now, Hi to girls i have never seen before and i hope you are all staying strong and positive xxxx


----------



## rach66

SLClarke - i was there on sat too!! If you saw someone trying hard not to cry (but not suceeding!!) then that was me!!! Hope you're feeling better now and ready for this go.

Lyndsey - I was given training. If for some reason your clinic don't offer you training then I'm sure people on here can help. I found the training helpful - but it was more for reassurance. Hope they're helpful when you ring. Glad you've got your letter through anyway - good luck with it!


Tobe - when's your next follie scan??

Sunny and Kelz - how are you getting on??

love to all

xxx


Love to all


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi there,

Lyndsey - In Glasgow I had to go to the hospital for the first injection (they showed me how to do it) for the second - back to the hospital and I did it myself in front of them.. After that I was able to do myself at home.. that being said, I don't use the autoinjector - just the normal needle and syringe

Rach66 - Hope your feeling better - it's terrible when you just can't stop yourself crying - it's even worse because you can't just let go..  

Kitten - how you holding up - the waiting is a killer

Sarah, hope your injecting is going well? Fingers and toes crossed that this is the cycle for you to get your BFP.  

PompeyD, Hope your feeling better - I'm sure it will go fine this month - finger crossed for your BFP

Bee, Wishing you big fat follicles

I start back onto Clomid today - back on the merry go round.. can I ask - has anyone found their AF much heavier than before treatment - I've never experienced anything like it..?

Take Care and the usual baby dust to all


----------



## SLClarke

rach66 - I can't rememebr seeing you, but we didn't get there till 8.30am as hubbie wouldn't wake up!!

I have had really bad headaches for the last few days, sure i had them on my last cycle also.

Allie_Jane - i found my last af to be a lot heavier and very painful.  Always been lucky and not suffered from stomach pain, but made up for it on my last one!  

Sending lots of     and love to everyone
Sarahxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Thankyou everybody for the big follie wishes   , I havn't had any twinges so not holding out much hope, last time i had quite a few just before basting  Who knows,no point worrying til I find out on thurs X

Rach - scan is on thurs so will let you know how it goes. Sending you more hugs, i know that feeling very well of trying to hold back the tears but not quite managing it whilst at the same time not wanting anyone to see you upset. Hope youcan get started again soon and get your well deserved bfp


----------



## cat0208

Hey girls.  hope u dont mind me posting as know i dont do it often but i'm on everyday checking on you all.  
Just need bit of advice...
My first iui was abandoned due to overstimulation.  Started injections again last mon (day 3)and advised to continue at 75iu on alternative days.  Scan last wed (day 5) and fri and advised not to come back until today (yest was Bank Hol in N Ireland so they were closed).  I went for my scan this morning and saw another doc (4th diff doc ive seen) and he said they've missed it and that by the looks of the scan ive already ovulated but that they wont know for def until the blood results tomorrow.  He told me to take injection tonight tho!  When i asked would this count as one of my NHS goes he said yes.  Surely they cant count this  Its not my fault?
I am just devastated.  I am 30 on 2nd aug and for as long as i can rem ive had this silly thing that i'm gonna be pg for my b'day.  I know its silly but i'm just devastated.  Went into work after scan and kept nipping to loo for good ole cry and hubby away til tom nite so on my own.
I try to have PMA but its waivering big time i can tell you and theres a girl in work whos 5m gone and its all she ever talks about.  i swear i'm ready to scream at her.
So sorry for the rant but hubby away and needed to vent this.  Please let me know if any of u have been in same situation.

Kelz massive congrats on ur BFP.  Really wish it for all u others.

Cat  xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Cat

Just wanted to say, it really sounds like you have been through it, i think its awful that after the hospitals fault they are saying this is one of your go's, hope they are wrong when the results come back tommorrow, sending you big    
Sorry i havent been in your situation, but really feel for you right now. Hope DH looks after you when he gets back. 

Hope everyone else is ok?

Bee, hope the scan goes well on Thurs.

Thanks everyone who replied about the injecting teaching, i have called the clinic today and it seems they do provide training, they just dont tell us about it! I will be having the drugs delivered soon, meanwhile taking Provera to get af then..........i finally start the journey!!!  

Lyndsey


----------



## cat0208

Thanx 4 ur reply Lyndsey.  Know what u mean about getting started.  U feel like ur actually getting somewhere doesnt.  Hope it goes nice and smoothly 4 u.  The injections are grand honestly i think its more the thought of them.  

Thanks 4 the hug, just what i needed! Sending u one back  

Cat xx


----------



## PompeyD

Cat -   Hope you're feeling better this morning & that the blood test results showed you haven't ovulated. My clinic only counts it as a 'cycle' if they complete it. Seems very unfair if they count it as one of your goes as you've done everything they've told you too, maybe ask someone else at the clinic?

Lyndsey - Glad they're going to give you training. Hope the Provera works quickly for you  

Bee - Really hope you get good news at your scan tomorrow      

Rach - Glad you're starting to feel better     Lets hope we can both start treatment again sooner rather than later  

Sarah - Hope the headaches are better  

Allie - Hope AF is past it's worse. I haven't noticed any difference to mine.

Hope & Fran - How are you getting on?

Sara - How are you doing?

Hi to all the BFP ladies, hope you are all well  

I'm starting to get bored now which is a good sign that I'm feeling better   Will try the natural way this month as don't want to have no hope at all for the 2ww.



PompeyD


----------



## rach66

Hi,

Bee - good luck tomorrow hun!

Lyndsey - that's a relief about the training - at least you know now.

Pompey - yes - try the old fashioned natural way!! You nevr know do you!! Glad you're starting to feel better anyway.

Cat -      . I really, really feel for you. That doesn't seem at all fair to me that a non-completed cycle should count as one of your NHS cycles so i hope the doc was just mistaken. The disappointment of it is enough without the extra bit of funding. I don't think it;s a silly idea about being preg for your birthday. I know that as much as i try not to think about these things you can't help having the odd private goal - i think it;s called hope and we all need that. Give yourself a break about not having a PMA straight after this huge disappointment - you'll get it back I'm sure (being in work and with baby talk are both tough after such a blow i think). As you'll know from my earlier posts - my cycle was halted although for different reasons so i've not been in the same situation as you and ov'd early (any chance the natural method might have worked/could work - is it true the eggs stay there for a few days...).
I hope you have something treat-ful for tonight to try and cheer you up a little. Sending you another  .

Hope everyone's ok

xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone,

Lyndsey, i am so pleased they are going to be giving you training, i was a bit worried there for a moment lol  

injections are fine my DH did mine for me, it was a bit like a comedy act at first, now, no wait, ok do it now, no wait, ok just do it lol. the pregnyl injection did hurt more, but might just be me, but i also think cause you can use the gun you have to only use the injection part. you will be fine hun  

cat, this really does sound un fair and a situation out of your control, i am sure the clinic has a complaints procedure if it doesnt turn out in your favour, perhaps you could go down this route.

all of you having scans and blood works i really hope it is all positive for you - stay head strong xx

me - well my days just drag and drag, only one more week till i can test, i have found this incredibly tough going, and i question every little thing that happens to my body from head to toe it is driving me nuts, but i am hanging in there  

i am trying to positive but not too postivie, will there ever be a balance  

i just want to be able to see that smile on my DH face,    you start to feel quilty at times xx he is being fantastic and i guess what doesnt break you, only makes you stronger.

anyone else i havent mentioned i hope you are all okay and sending   to you all


----------



## sallycinnamon

Hello Ladies 
I feel so bad for not posting for ages so forgive me but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all and hoping your treatment etc goes as smoothly as poss. I'll keep nipping in now and again.

Lyndsey111 I found just using the needle,without the fandangled gadget, was much easier I took menopur and did it in top of my thigh ...alternating legs.

I had a scare last Friday got some brown discharge and thought I was miscarrying as this happened before ....this continued until sunday morning and i really thought that was it. I had a viable pregnancy scan on monday morning fearing the worst ....and there it was one strong little fluttering heart I nearly fell off the bed  it gave me some relief but I dont think you ever stop worrying .

Hope everyone is ok and you all get your BFPS sorry for lack of personals but I'm knacked and it took me ages to catch up.

   and     to everyone 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Sallycinnamon


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Well just a quick one from me as i'm going to work soon, the scan went well one is 1.7 and another is 1.6 so we are going ahead for basting on sat, they don't want to leave it until mon in case i'm over stimulated and risk of multiple pregnancy etc.. Hope the timing and everything is right?   Hope the follies are big enough? I don't know its all a bit luck of the draw i reckon. I'm excited tho and dh was a picture when i told we were ready for sat he was smiling from ear to ear - I  that it works. Sorry for the lack of personals but I will be back tomorrow when i have more time x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Tobe good luck sweete  .

Kitten


----------



## Lynschez

Hi Bee, those follies sound just right to me hun  

 all goes well for you and you get your BFP this time round!

   for all you other IUI ladies

Lyns x


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hi everyone

Well, there's certainly been a lot going on and lots of new names. It's taken me a while to read through everything. 

I had a fantastic  . Wish I was still away as now on constant knicker watch  . 

It's 13 days after insem and it's driving me crazy. I keep   that it has worked this time. Not really sure when to test as the guidance from the hospital was to wait 7 days after the day when my period should arrive. I was told to expect it tomorrow. I don't think I can wait another 7 hours, let alone days but really don't want to see a  . When do your clinics tell you to test?

Sorry for the lack of personals but I didn't know where to start.

 to us all.


----------



## PompeyD

Poohsticks - Welcome back, glad you had a good holiday. I tested after 13 days, clinic said 14 - 16 days. Another 7 days   that sounds like torture, did they say why they wanted you to wait so long? Sending you lots of       for a BFP.

Bee - Great that you're ready for Saturday   Agree with Lyns that timing sounds good.

Sally - Good to hear you're okay and little one is doing well. Take care.

Hope - Keep hanging in there, I hope the next week goes quicker for you and you get your BFP at the end  

Hope everyone else is okay   to you all

PompeyD


----------



## Fran74

Poohsticks, can't believe they told you to wait that long before doing a HPT. Mine said to wait exacty 2 weeks then test which I managed to do...just. Are you going to wait another 7 days? 

Bee, good news and good luck for saturday.   that this is your time. 

I had all my meds delivered today so I start round 2 on Monday with those horrible Northisterone tablets and the spray that stops me sleeping and sends me a bit crazy. Ah, the joy.  

Who is due to test soon apart for Pooh? Anyone out there nearing the end of their 2WW?


----------



## rach66

Fran - good luck for monday!!

Bee - yey!!!! Well done those follies! I agree with others that sounds perfect! My clinic would go ahead with just one about the size of those so i think that sounds great 

Poohsticks - that sounds like an awful long time! I thought you could test when AF was due (so 14 days after iui)- not having to wait a week after that...did they explain why

Hope you're all ok - we're having internet probs so i'm going to post quick before it goes again!!

xxxxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone 

i hope you are all okay x

*lyndsey* good luck with your next cycle sweetie, stay positive and head strong hunny x

*Allie* i know what you mean about merry go round, lets hope this is your last round with a positive outcome xx

*tobe * are those measurements in mm hunny, wishing you lots of luch for sat sweetie x
*
poosticks * glad you had a good holiday hun, i am 9dpiui you have done brilliantly to not have tested yet, my hospital said to test 15 days after tx, must addmit i did do a cheeky test on wednesday, just to check shot was out of system, there was a very very very faint line, so im guessing it is, how i am going to be able to wait over the next few days i have no idea, but i guess strangly, every time i have the urge to test i stop myself as i dont want the dissapointment, even though i know its too early! think i will wait more than 15 days as just dont want to see the bfn  you stay strong and think positive thoughts sweetie x  for us both x

*pompy* thank you so much for your words even though the were small it meant so much thank you hunny 

*rach and cat* i hope you are both doing okay sending hugs 

*fran* good luck for monday sweetie xx

*sarah, kitten * how you all getting on xx

i hope you all have a lovely weekend and try to all stay positive how ever hard it gets xx

 sorry if i have missed anyone out xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

hopeandfaith   do not test again very naughty  

Hello everyone I wont to see some BFP on here soon because it makes me smile.

Me still waiting for my letter seem to taking there time about it   I just want to no where I stand.

Didn't feel well at all last night guys felt lethargic and heavy head even had shakes and went to bed had hart populations scary stuff today I just feel so tired.

Kitten


----------



## Poohsticks123

Morning everyone

Spoke to my husband last night and think I may test tomorrow if my AF doesn't come today  . Fingers crossed and lots and lots of  . Not sure why it states to wait 7 days after AF is due. It's in a leaflet as the only thing they said after insem was your period will arrive in 2 weeks. They didn't mentioned when to test apart from what's written in the IUI leaflet.

Hopeandfaith - thanks for your words. Lots of   for you. I think I am staying strong as I really don't want to see a   so at least this way although it's driving me crazy, I've still got hope.

Rach - how are you doing?

Fran - good luck with the meds  

Pompey - lots of luck for the good old fashioned way you never know it just might work  

 to us all


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hey Kitten

Think we must have posted at the same time. Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning. Fingers crossed the letter comes through quickly. It's a nightmare not knowing what's going on


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks poosticks I do feel a little better its horrible when you don't no why your ill all that kept going thought my head was that bloody swine flue as my friend said yesterday that the doc said she had mild case of it and she was round the other night   .

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello 

thank heavens its friday, its been a long week  

poohsticks, that leaflet is only correct if you have the correct cycle that they are refering to, i suppose, not everyone will have their AF exaclty two weeks after IUI, but hey we know not everything is correct in the things we, read, see hear, which i believe is half the problem of making us all feel like we are crazy x good luck to you for tomorrow, but remember some people dont get BFP for many days after. i once knew someone who didnt get a BFP show up on her stick until she was 3 months gone, mad huh? but positive thoughts and stay strong.      

kitten, sorry you are feeling poorly take lots of lemon and honey and rest up this weekend.

i hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## cat0208

I hope it's not that swine flu...thats all u'll need Kitten!  Hope you feel better soon.

Pooh, i think i will be exactly the same as you...wanting to test but only if it gonna be a BFP.  Hoping thats exactly what it is for you.

Hope - you holding out ok? wishing you a BFP also.  

Just wannna say quickly before hubby comes back a big thanks for your support this week.  I have been for a scan this morning and cant believe it...another new female doc who was lovely and said that there was one big follie and loads of smaller ones.  the biggie is 17mm so i'm guessing that good? looks like back for insem on sunday.  I cant believe it after the other doc telling me i'd already ovulated!  all those tears for nothing.  And ive been to my GP and been signed off work! Feel like such a drama queen now but wouldnt admit that to hubby!  

Tobe - looks like i'm only one day behind you so i'm delighted to have a wee cycle buddy.  

To all you other girls a big HI and hope you all doing well

Cat xx

ps is it just me or do you all still have to take notes as to where everyone is in treatment etc.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's I think Iam just run down my skin is bad at the moment as well I have poriasis not good.

RE about period after IUI myn always turned up 17 days after which is when they tell you to test is this any help?

Kitten


----------



## SLClarke

Hi Everyone

Been to hopsital this morning and basically because my medications are so low as they are trying to make sure I don't over ovulate again, I am still at the beginning of the cycle even though I have been injecting for a week.

There was two small follicles but nothing really to shout about as they are so small.

Phoning back later today for blood results and think I will be going back Monday for a further scan.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I am off to York for a Spa Day for my frend's hen day and some of the treatment is outside  - the forecast for Sheffield is dreadful!

Love and hugs to all
Sarahxxx


----------



## rach66

Cat - yey!!! That is such good news for you! What a relief (and a trauma though!!). Hope you have a nice relaxing w/e. And yes - i sit with a post-it for replies as it can get quite busy on here!! (Apart from like now when i'm just replying quickly!).

Kitten - oh - i hope you feel better soon. I think junk tv is quite good to help with feeling run down.

Sarah - well it's slow for you but at least they wont over do it - you'll just need that little extra bit of patience!

Well - i think i can feel AF pains  . It's only 1 week since they stopped my cycle and so only 2 since last AF but they did say it might come early. I'm hoping anyway so then i could start again - has anyone else ever started after a really, really short cycle like this 

xx


----------



## PompeyD

Rach - Hope AF does come early so you can get started again before your holiday  

Sarah - Have a lovely time at the hen weekend, hope the weather is okay for you  

Kitten - You take it easy   Hope the letter arrives really soon.

Cat - 17mm sounds good, really pleased it's all worked out okay for you. Good luck for basting  

Poohsticks - Good luck if you do test tomorrow, it would be great to have another BFP on here    

Hope - You're more than welcome   Hope you're doing okay.

Fran - Good luck for starting tx again on Monday  

Bee - More good luck for tomorrow    

Allie - How are you getting on?

I went back to work today, shattered now! Think I've ovulated for this month so on my ttc naturally 2ww now, then I can start tx again  

Have a good weeekend  

PompeyD


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello ladies,

Pompey - Good luck with ttc naturally over the next couple of weeks, hope it works.  

Rach - I hope af comes quickly and you can start again, how about a bit of reverse psychology - tell the wicked witch *af* not to come and she's sure to rear her ugly head 

Sarah - Get growing follies - but not too much  Hope your scan on monday goes to plan for you x

Kitten - Hope you feel better soon   and don't get too sick  let us know how your doing x

Cat - Yay v pleased to have a cycle buddie, we both have 17mm follies too so maybe thats an omen/good luck for us both, I've also got a 1.6cm/16mm too so maybe i'll be having twins  I do hope so oh and Good luck for Sunday x

Hope -  for that BFP when is your test day hon? I'm, struggling to keep up 

Pooh -  for tomorrow, oh my gosh its all so nerve wracking, Ireally hope your dreams come true x

Fran - Fab news you are starting on Monday chick, every time you feel a bit  just post on here and we'll help you out  x

Lynchez - Thankyou for your message it did relieve my anxieties, hope you are o.k? x

Well I'm excited about tomorrow but have a question -what have you guys done after basting, i.e rest with feet up, carry on as normal, etc.. It's hard to know what to do for the best? I'm back to work on monday but worrying that might be too soon I just want to give this treatment the best possible chance. Dh is going to be there throughout treatment this time which will be nice I'll definately be more relaxed. Anyway hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## PompeyD

Bee, I spent the rest of basting day relaxing with feet up. I carried on as normal after that, just didn't exercise. You must do what you feel is right for you, if you feel work is to much can you take a couple of days off? Pleased that your DH is able to be with you this time. 

 for tomorrow

PompeyD


----------



## cat0208

Just wee quickie to say best a luck for tom Bee.

Be thinking of ya

cat


----------



## bubblicous

hi everyone

dh and i have been ttc for 5 years now i dont ovulate weve had 12 cycles of clomid with no joy and one very surprising natural bfp which sadly ended in a miscarriage 

were now looking into iui really scared and confused


----------



## Poohsticks123

Morning everyone

Well, I am in complete  I got a  . I can't quite believe it  . I am still a bit worried that I have tested to early. It was one of those clearblue digital test and said 2-3 weeks since conception. Do you think I could have a false positive? My cycle is normally 28 days or shorter and it has been 29 days! Why does the clinic have been shut on weekends  

Sorry for the lack of personals but can't take it all in...

 for everyone


----------



## kelz2009

Poohsticks- congratulations hun, when is your test date??. I tested on day 10 of 2ww and had positive. 
Your hcg must be high if you had 2-3 weeks. Thats what mine said but if you remember they saw 2 sacs with me!!!!!!
I have my scan wednesday 7 weeks  

Bubblicious- Welcome hun to this thread, If you have any questions about iui, ask away......

Bee- goodluck for today

Hi to everyone else, Hope you are all ok


----------



## rungirl

I got a BFP!!!! yipee.
Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Congrats Rungirl  

Kelz - I wasn't actually given a test date. The nurse just said your period will arrive in 2 weeks e.g. yesterday. So today is the 15th since insem. I was warned that I may have a multiple pregnancy as had at least 2 very good follicles. God I wish I could phone the clinic. Good luck with your scan on Wednesday


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

Poohsticks123 - congrats!!!! that is good news.

I also got my BFP today.  I am so happy.

Babydust to everyone.
Big hugs.
xxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Rungirl - when did you have your insem? Mine was on the 3th Jul


----------



## PompeyD

Poohsticks & Rungirl, that's great news      

Bubblicous - Welcome to the thread   There's loads of IUI experience on here so always someone who can help  

 

PompeyD


----------



## bubblicous

hey again

congrats to poohsticks and rungirl    

you have both made me a little more positive about iui as i was told the national sucess rate was very very low so its good to see two bfp in one morning 

hope you both have a happy and healthly 8months poohsticks 2 good follicles and a high hcg you must be jumping for joy bet you cant wait till monday to speak to the clinic

hello to everyone else who has welcomed me 

im just waiting on my af coming its due on tuesday i also have to go for day 28 bloods then too 

dh and i were discussing iui last night as we have to go private for it and we are thinking were going to give it a whirl so just got to phone the clinic  now to get the ball rolling 

how many times did you have to visit the clinic in a cycle the clinic were using is a good bit away from our home and i dont drive so i will have to travel by public transport or dh could take me depening on work so just wondering how many times i should be expecting to go

thank


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies

Poohsticks and rungirl -       - it's great to see 2 BFPs in one day!!!!

Bubblicious -   and welcome.  I think you'll find each clinic is different regarding how many times you'll be there during a cycle - it also depends a lot on how you respond to the drugs etc.  My personal experience was a baseline scan day 2, usually back day 8 for progress, then that's where the fun started    First two rounds I didn't respond very well, so I was back and forward another couple of times before basting.  However 3rd go they upped my dose, went day 8 for a scan and was basted day 10, so not as many journeys!!!  Sorry I can't give you a more definitive answer, but I hope that helps somewhat!  Good luck on your IUI journey and I   you get your BFP!!!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies on here.  Altho I'm not officially an IUI girl anymore (not sure what I am really  )  I like to keep an eye on you all

For all you with BFPs, I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy

To all you still on the journey    and    for your BFPs to arrive soon.

Lyns x x


----------



## rungirl

Ho Poohsticks123  - i had my insem on july 1st, and told i could test on the 19th, but couldn't resist and tested on the 18th and got my BFP!!!!  its was my 2nd iui.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon

Coongrates rungirl and pooh hope you have a loverly pregnancy    

Kitten


----------



## Hol08

Congratulations to you both who have BFP today. Its so nice to hear success stories. My test date is Monday and im so scared, i hope im celebrating like you. I hope you have a good and healthy pregnancy.

Wishing everyone the best of luck

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## angela77

Congratulations to the BFP girls!!  I am so pleased for you both.

I am 3 days past my insem and I have been having abdo cramps this morning - a bit like AF/ovulation cramp.  I have no idea is this is a good or bad sign or if I am just so aware of what my body is or isn't doing that I am noticing everything!!

I had BFP back in 2007 (same treatment - diui) which resulted in my DS but I don't remember having any cramps.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Angela


----------



## cat0208

yeeaaahhhh!  what good news.  Congrats to you both on ur BFP's.  I hope it's catching! lol

Hol - good luck testing monday hon

Cat  xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Wow Congrats Pooh and Rungirl                
Good luck with your pregnancy and enjoy every moment of it, keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. x

Hi Angela I would see it as a good sign that something is happening, try and chill easier said than done i know, best of luck tho hope you get your bfp x

Hol - Good luck for monday x

Lyns hi and hope your o.k poppet x

Bubblicious - Good luck with starting treatment, hope you can get started soon and welcome to the thread I hope we can help x

Pompey, rach, sarah and kitten - hi hope your o.k x

Kelz - Good luck for scan on wednesday chick x

Cat - Thanks for the best wishes x

Well insem went well, DH Sperm was the best its ever been so really chuffed for him, and me of course! I've been sitting down most of the day and have got tomorrow to chill then back to the grindstone on monday, really hoping it works this time it would be a great birthday pressie! 2ww here i come x Hope everyone else is o.k and it is so encouraging to see more bfp on here. x


----------



## Guest

Congratulations to the 2 bfps on here today  . Its so reassuring to see that iui can and does work!

tobeornottobe- i also has insem today and it is also my birthday next week (the 22nd)! How are you feeling, when is your test day?
Here's hoping we get the best birthday pressie in the world, good luck!  

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## Fran74

Great news Poohsticks. I don't think you should worry, you didn't test too early at all. Let us know what the clinic say on Monday but I'm sure it will all be fine. Hooray.

Rungirl, fantastic news too. Hope everyting goes well for you.

Bee, Shemonkey, Angela, welcome to the 2WW, hope it's a chilled one and that it whizzes past for you, and that you get a BFP at the end obviously.  

Angela, I had loads of cramps for a few days after basting. Don't think it is anything to worry about. 

Holly, fingers crossed for monday.  

Kelz, good luck with the scan on Wednesday. How exciting. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Hobie

Congratulations Pooh and Rungirl. Fantastic news.     

Doesnt sound like you tested to early Pooh as they usually say 2weeks after basting dont they? I hope your clinic can reassure you. 

Goodluck Kelz for Weds. 

Hi and   to everyone else.

Hobie


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Hope you are all well?? 

Congratulations Poohsticks and rungirl, such good news on your bfps and like so many of the others have said it gives the rest of us much hope!

Good luck Kelz for you scan on Wed.

Bee, glad the insem went (really) well, hope the 2ww flies by and you get BFP at the end.

Shemonkey, hope your 2ww flies also and you get your BFP.

Lyns, nice to hear from you, hope you doing ok?

Bubblicious, just wanted to say welcome to the thread, the ladies on here are brill, they have a wealth of knowledge between them and are great support when we need it, there is always someone here to help. Good luck on your journey.

I hope eneryone else is ok??

As for me, well i (finally) get my drugs (menopur inj) delivered on Tues yeay!! It seems a long time coming! Ive been feeling a mixture of really emotional/angry lately, i think this is because now that the time has finally come to start injecting and ultimately start the whole process etc, i just feel really un prepared, i drank more alcohol on Fri than i have in months, im still drinking caffine and not eating as well as i could, i just feel like i need to buck my ideas up and start doing things right (after reading the patients information leaflet i shouldnt be doing half the stuff i am doing) Does everyone else stick to the 'rules' or do you think that you can sometimes be a little over cautious??

Thanks

Lyndsey


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages. My husband and I still can't believe it. I was so tempted to do another test this morning but going to do one tomorrow morning and then phone the clinic. It was quite weird last night as went to a wedding and was trying to hide the fact that I wasn't drinking  

Lyndsey - I wouldn't worry too much for the past 2 years I have been trying to everything right etc. but this month with going on  I just chilled out. I even had champagne on Friday night   I think I wrote on here before that my mum told me to just relaxed when she had myself and my brothers she just carried on as there were no warnings like there are now.

Shemonkey - it's my birthday on Wednesday as well  

Hobie & Fran - thanks for the reassuring words.

Tobeornottobe - glad the insem went well. My husband's was best it has ever been as well so lots and lots of   for you.

Angela - try not to worry about it  

Hol08 - good luck for tomorrow loads of   for you.

 to anyone I've missed off. Hope you are all doing OK.

 to everyone


----------



## rach66

hi all,
Gosh - what a lot has been going on on here!!

Poohsticks      - I'm soooo pleased for you!! That's fantastic news!!! 

Rungirl - congrats to you  too!!  That's great to have 2 so close together!!!

Bee - i'm glad the basting went well!! Hope you've made the  most of a couple of days of rest. Really hope that even as i type, little mircales are happening in your tum   !!!!

Shemonkey - hope your 2 ww goes nice a quickly with a happy ending too.

Holly -   for a BFP on monday - gosh that's sooo close now!! Hope you're managing to hold in there for the last little bit of the wait. 

Angela - as my cycle was stopped i don't know about the cramps but i definitely remember others talking about them and ending up with BFPs so let's hope it's a good sign for you.

Bubblicous - welcome!!!! 

Kelz - good luck on wed - let us know how you get on (will it be a third set of twins on here??)

Lyndsey - yey!!!! Finally you have your drugs!!!!! When will you start I bet it feels like a milestone for you to even have the med's in the house! Personally, i wouldn;t worry too much about not sticking to the advice. I have cut out alcohol and caffeine and also have accupuncture - despite doing everything i couldn;t even get to basting!! It would be great if it was a simple recipe so we knew that if we did everything right we'd get a happy ending - but i think our bodies are a little more complex than that!! As someone else said i think we have to find our own right balance so we manage to keep calm and sane  and not just feel we're machines. I've started to relax things a little (just enjoyed my first coffee in ages actually - with chocolate - yum!!).

Well - as for me - all signs of AF have vanished so trying to prepare myself for waiting til sep-ish for next iui attempt (not quite ready to give up all hope of starting pre-hols this cycle yet - i'll give it til thurs....so - i'll use Bee's method and say stay away AF   !!).

Hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## bubblicous

thanks to everyone for your lovely welcomes im looking forward to chatting to you all 

  for everyone
and i have my fingers and toes crossed for everyone on their 2ww

my af is due on tue so just waiting on that i have to get bloods done that day too to check if i did ovulate i had day 21 ones done they were 21 so i was to go back day 28 incase i ovulated later but i doubt i did as im a 28day cycle kinda gal so doubtful

having one more cycle without treatment this month coming with a look to starting the ball rolling in september 

hugs to all


----------



## Allie_Jane

Wow - so much good news, I was only away for 2 days...

poohsticks/rungirl - sooo happy for you both, what amazing news    

Bee / shemonkey  - good luck on the 2ww, try to relax as much as possible (I know insane  ).

Holly - everything crossed for today -   .

Bubblicous - welcome - I'm pretty new too - it's a lovely board - so friendly

Lyndsey - that's great that the drugs have came - it's just a relief to get started isn't it..

To anyone else I've missed - Hi and good luck and big  

I'm getting through my wait for basting - got a scan on Wed to see how things are going - they have me scheduled for basting on Friday but I think it will be next week.. wait and see.

I wanted to ask advice about weight loss - I've got a BMI of 33 and I really want to get it down - It's working but slowly - I was wondering what you think of Alli (the pills from Boots). They help stop you absorbing fat.. is it a really bad idea when your TTC. I was thinking about taking it for the first 2 weeks but not after basting.. but not sure..

Allie xxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Morning everyone

I have done another pregnancy test this morning and it was a  . So I have phoned the clinic and they have booked me in for a scan on the 3rd Aug so another two week wait   

Allie_Jane - fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday. I am not sure it would be a good idea to take pills, perhaps you could ask on Wed? I lost 24lbs a few years ago for my wedding. I did it through weight watchers and I know it's hard but you can lost weight in a healthy way. Good luck  

Bubblicous -   and welcome! Sorry I haven't said it before been a bit caught up. Hope your period shows up soon or maybe not! Good luck with the blood test  

Rach - hope your   stays away  

 for everyone


----------



## Guest

Hello 

Thanks for all your good luck wishes  I have to say that 2 days into the 2ww and its already driving me a little bit crazy !!!

Lyndsey- good luck starting your injections  i'm sure the most important thing is to be relaxed and if that means having the odd cup of coffee or bar of chocolate then thats ok 

Poohsticks- yay   to you too!! What a fabulous birthday pressie for you 

 bubblicous   to you! x

Hi Allie how you doing?     the basting goes ahead on Friday x

Hi Rach, Hobie and Fran hope you're ok 

love to all xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Good morning campers 

Wow i have been away for the weekend and it was certainly nice to come back and log on to some good news.

*Poohsticks* a big big congrats to you, i was so thrilled to see those letters flashing up. so happy for you, you rest up and look after yourself sweetie, oh a very happy birthday to you, wonderful gift x any symptoms hunny?? 

*Rungirl* congrats to you as well, lovely, lovely news.

lets hope these BFP keep coming x
*
Allie Jane,* lots of luck for your scan hunny

*Bub* welcome to the fun house, this thread is really great and has given me lots of support, i hope you get the same hun

*tobe and shmonkey*, 2ww huh, well i know exactly what that feels like, try and keep busy girls xx and good luck  

*holy*, any news yet for us xx 

*Lyndsey*, thats great news about drugs arriving, not long now hun x
*
Rach* i hope you are okay hun, and Af is stearing clear still 

*Angela*, i had cramp, for at least 3 days after iui, but it wore off, i am sure it is just side affects or aid being trapped from treatment, etc. try to relax and think happy thoughts. 
*
Poppyd* how you doing 
*
kelz* good luck for scan on wednsday hunny 

well, me, coming towards the end of my 2ww, it has been eventful to say the least, analysing every twinge, cramp, sensation lol, didnt really take much notice, or told myself not to, as minds can have a funny way of playing tricks. 

i can test thursay or friday, but may leave it a couple of days, not sure 

i hope you all have a lovely day and everyone stay


----------



## bubblicous

hey all


allie-jane - i work in a pharmacy and the alli isnt suitable for people ttc im trying to loose weight to not fun and i had spoke thenurse at the fertility clinic and she told  me the best thing to do was eat healthy and walk so thats what am trying.  one of the gps was going to perscribe the alli to me until she found out i was ttc then she said if i wanted it id have to use contreception so i said no.  Apparently the side effects are really bad in saing that we have people come in for it every fortnight so it cant be that bad but its def a no if your ttc sorry 
also good luck with your basting 

poohstick- wow thats great thats a deff bfp then bet it will be longest 2 weeks till the 3rd august thats my dh birthday i didnt realsie it was only 2 weeks away will need to get a move on with his pressie  

shemonkey - hope the next 12 days go in fast for u and fingers crossed you get a nice bfp at the end of it 

hope and faith - fingers crossed for your testing this week   


as for me well af due tomorrow then were haiving another cycle of nothig before starting our fun   going to phone clinic today as dh has to put a sa in for them to look at before we can get all the balls rolling (this is the private clinic not our consultant) so thats going to be £100 well spent  then after that we can get sorted im looking forward to it but im also really scared especially as were spending alot of money with no guarantee but its worth it

  to all


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Poohsticks - Hope you're feeling okay & the next 2 weeks go quick for you.   for Wednesday.

Lyndsey - Glad you're finally getting your drugs. I haven't made that many changes since I started treatment, cut out alcohol & trying to eat a bit better. I didn't do that until I actually started treatment. Try not to worry about it  

Hope - I'm fine thanks. Not much longer for you to wait, I was determined not to test early but gave in to the pee sticks on day 13, they are not my friends  

Shemonkey - Well done on getting to basting, I didn't even get to my 1st scan this cycle   Good luck for your 2ww  

Kelz - Good luck for Wednesday, let us know how you get on    

Allie - Good luck for your scan on Wednesday  

Bee - Glad basting went well & you had lots of   Hope they've been busy doing their stuff. How you feeling?

Holly - Hope you're okay?

Rach, Fran, Angie, Cat & Bubblicous - Hope you are all doing okay  

I got my test results back which said I had food poisoning, explains why I was so ill   Now I'm better I want to start tx again, hate all the waiting  



PompeyD


----------



## angela77

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is doing ok. My AF type ovulation cramp has gone so just trudging on through the 2ww.  Am on day 5 past insem and have a scan on Wednesday to check ovulation occured and progesterone blood test.

It was my b'day yesterday so am hoping that my Birthday candles wish comes true!!

Reading everyone's news really has been keeping me going - especially all the brilliant news with BFPs.

Luv

Angela
xxx


----------



## Hol08

Hiya Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know i got BFP today. Im so happy it just hasnt sunk in yet.

I hope this gives you all hope and im hoping and praying for you all to get BFP

Luv Holly xx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Oh Holly - I'm so happy for you.. I can't tell you how much hope this is giving me.. 

You must be thrilled.. 

You enjoy every minute of it girl... 

Allie xxx


----------



## angela77

Congratulations Holly!!!  You must be over joyed.  I am so so happy for you.

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

Angela


----------



## PompeyD

Holly huge congratulations to you & DF       

Great to see lots of BFPs on here and another unexplained one too  

PompeyD


----------



## bubblicous

congrats holly


----------



## hopeandfaith

YAY HOLLY

congratulations, that is fantastic news, so very happy for you, you look after yourself and wishing a safe and healthy 9 months

 xx


----------



## Guest

Yippee Holly congratulations        
So happy for you, been looking all day to see your result!!
Well done xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

How wonderful to see some BFP on here
wonderful wonderful news

   to see many more in the coming weeks

  

Love Emxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

That's fantastic news, Holly    . I can't believe there's has been 3   in as many days. Just proves to everyone that IUI definitely works!

Lots and lots of   for everyone


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello Girls,

Can't believe how busy it is on hear at the mo, and there's so many bfp's, its great it gives us all lots of hope.

Holly - That is great news, is it sinking in yet? Big congratulations      

Angela - Well hows the 2ww going, hope your scan and bloods on wed go o.k and show you have ovulated x

Pompey - Glad that your all better, food poisoning is horrible I've been really ill with it in the past . Hope you don't have to wait too long to get on treatment again. I know what you mean about waiting its rubbish, although i think we're all experts at it now  . x

Bubbilicious - Hope dh sa comes back with good results, you'll be starting treatment in no time, just enjoy a bit of normality before it all begins x

Hope - Good luck for the end of this week, i really hope you get a bfp, i know i'm gonna be reluctant to test as i really dont want to see a bfn. Let us know how u get on best of luck x

Shemonkey - we're at the same stage and i know the 2ww is a pain in the  have you got any twinges? my birthday is 25th and test day is 1st august,  for tomorrow I guess we'll be having a sober one this year  x

Pooh - How are you feeling has it sunk in yet for you, oh its so exciting but i bet it brings a new set of worries, but its all worth it when your bub arrives x

Allie - good luck for basting hopefully it'll be friday for you, x

Rach - STAY AWAY AF  Hopefully thats done the trick and you'll see that witchy af by thurs. Really hope you can start pre-hols  x

Lyndsey - Don't worry too much about diet etc there are so many women that fall and don't even know it and carry on as normal, so happy to hear you got your meds through, when do you start injecting? x

Fran - Hellooha hope your o.k, I'm trying to have a chilled out 2ww and look after myself. x

Hello to anyone i've missed, Thanks heffalump for your prayers.

Well for me I'm feeling pretty normal, yesterday had some twinges and felt very tired, who knows what is going on, just really hope to see a bfp on the 1st. I'm distracting myself with looking after my nephew over the summer hols and working and resting occasionally too. My feet and legs are still swollen with water retention hope that when the weather cools down they will deflate  WOW i'm exhausted after doing this message there are so many of us on here now  to all  x


----------



## Hol08

Thankyou everyone for yr messages. There is quite a few Bfp on here lately isnt there. Before my test date when i read that poosticks and run girl had got a bfp i was over moon, im just so glad im in the same boat. IUI really does work, i wasnt really positive at first cos i were so used to disappointment month after month for over 3 years. Our wait was such a rollacoaster ride but well worth it in the end. Its still early days at the moment so im hoping the little one sticks.

Tobeornottobe - yr right there is so many of us on here, at least we no on here we are not alone.

Luv Holly xxxx


----------



## SLClarke

Congratulations to everyone with their BFP's - that is fantastic news.

Been back to hopsital today to check whether follicles have grown much and surprisingly had one at 20mm, which was a total shock for the nurse and I as last Friday none was big enough to measure.

I have got to phone back this afternoon for blood results and then it looks like all systems go this Thursday for the insemination, I am in shock as I totally didn't expect any to have grown so much.  I did check with the nurse because of my treatment being cancelled last time due to too many follicles that none more could appear and she assured me that the others are only at 10mm so there is no chance.

Sending lots of     to everyone

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Guest

Fabulous news Sarah, good luck for Thursday   . Do you have a trigger shot or just blood test? 

tobe- how are you feeling, do you still have twinges? I go from having cramps to a few twinges to absolutely nothing!! I was absolutely knackered when i woke up this morning and my (.)(.) are sore which are side effects from the cyclogest, are you on the lovely pessaries too? Can't believe we're only 3 days into the 2ww  

Have been feeling a bit negative this morning and convinced its not going to work  . My clinic seems to do everything so differently to everyone else, i've had no blood tests and they inseminated me 40 hours after the trigger which seems a long time to me and i'm sure they missed the best time  . i suppose they know what they're doing tho. I also thought i'd be pregnant by my birthday. 

Sorry for feeling sorry for myself, hope everyone else is ok today  

 shemonkey xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Shemonkey  to be honest with you everyone is differant one month I had no cramps our twinges next month I had twinges and the 3rd IUI I had cramps all though the 2ww sadly all BFN so you can never tell symtoms are surposed tobe the same as AF symtoms.

Well done holly wow 3 BFP look after yourselfs

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi shemonkey

you try and stay positive hun, a healthy mind a healthy body  

i know its hard, i have just gone through my two week wait, coming towards the end now!!!!

can i ask, why is it you are on supositries, is this progestrone? i  have read alot on the internet about women taking these>? i have never been spoken to about it, and worried now!

SLClarke that is great news, exactly the same thing happened to me and i remember my nurse saying, 'you looked shocked' i said i am, i so didnt expect that in the 2 days, so she replied a good shock tho, of course i replied you just get so used to disapointment you dont know how to react when its good news lol. wishing you lots of luck

tobe how are you hunny, thats my mummys birthday on teh 1st hope it brings you luck, i know it feels like a long way away but it will fly, mine did in the end. any thing happening out the ordinary? xxxx

i hope everyone else is okay, be nice if the sun would show its face for bit, starting to annoy me


----------



## Guest

Ah thanks Kitten and hope  

Am trying to force myself to be positive after all there's nothing i can do now apart from wait   

Hope- the pessaries are for progesterone but don't worry i have a history of low prog and had a chemical pregnancy 2 months ago so i think they are just being cautious! When do you test?   you get your bfp   

xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi shemonkey

well i hope they   checked my levels, i am sure they did, i hope they did, oh no now i am worrying!!

i think i can test from thursday but may even leave it until weekend, who knnows if i can last that long.

if only people new what we have to go through i tell you xx   you stay strong hun and remember it is in the big mans hands now xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello I was on pessary's because my lining was not as thick as they liked so I wouldn't worry about it  .

Kitten


----------



## angela77

Hello, I have never used pessaries either and when I asked my clinic they said I didn't need them.  I'm sure your clinic must've checked your levels.

I so agree that all symptoms seems to be different for each person.  I have had cramps for the first couple of days of the 2ww but now I feel nothing.

To be honest I am not at all confident that I am going to get the right result.  I just keep thinking that you can never really tell.

I have my scan and progesterone bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed everything looks at it should.

Try and keep positive everyone.

Angela


----------



## Guest

Hope- i'm so sorry if i worried you   as Angela said they must have checked your levels and your lining and decided you didn't need them   You are very brave if you can wait longer than Thursday, i don't know if i can even last till test day!!

Fingers crossed Angela   

 xxx


----------



## Fran74

holly,  , hope all goes smoothly
Fran x


----------



## bubblicous

evening all glad to see everyone is happy and well 
today i had lunch with my best friend and se told me she was pregnant im so over the moon, i felt awful though as she was dreading telling me and i felt so bad knowing i had made her feel that way i know she was thinking on me but its wonderful news and im chuffed to bits but i think she thought i might have got upset 

so thats me my af was due today as shes still not turned up not normal for her but maybe shes just having an off month ahe will show up tomorrow probably

had my day 28 bloods done today so got to phone for the results on thu 

      for everyone xx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi Everyone  

What a lovely board this has been over the last few days...

So many people so if I miss anyone please forgive

Bubbilicous/Angela77.. - good luck for your results.. how they are what your expecting

Hope/tobeornottobe - good luck for testing "stay away AF  

Shemonkey - try to stay positive - thinking about you...

SLClarke - great news on the follies... you must be excited about the IUI tomorrow..

And to everyone else - love and  

I had my scan today, it's only day 10 but they found a 11mm and a 13mm and a few littler ones, I also have a 8.2 lining so that's not bad (I think).. I've got more drugs to inject (Gonal F) today and tomorrow and back fro a scan on Friday - hopefully the IUI on Monday if everything goes to plan..

I'm really crampy at the moment, I had to push down on my side when they were scanning me, I'm also going to be brave and head to the ladies in work to inject myself..

Good luck everyone...

Allie xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello

shemonkey, dont be silly, i am just an all round worrier  

Alli thats great news, i bet you were really pleased with those measurements hun

bub good luck with  your result hun

angela, how did things go today  

slclarke and kit how are you both doing? x

i hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hi everyone

Hol08 - has it sunk in yet? I still don't believe it. Got myself a day by day pregnancy book on Monday  

Tobeornottobe - how's the legs and ankles? Hope your nephew is keeping you busy

SLClarke - good news about your follicles. Good luck for tomorrow  

Shemonkey - try and stay positive. If my experience has taught me anything, it is that everyone is different. I am sure your clinic knows what they are doing  

Kitten - how are you doing? Any more news on IVF?

Hopeandfaith - how are you doing? Are you going to hang on till the weekend?

Angela - how did it go today?   for good news for you

Bubblicous - hope the blood test results are going news  

Allie_Jane - that all sounds good especially for 10 day. I am sure mine were something like that and then all of a sudden they were big enough  

Hope everyone else is OK

 to you all.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello pooh Well I have my appointment on 3rd august  Im so excited   that this is the answer please please let this be our time.

So how are you feeling?

Kitten


----------



## angela77

Hello everyone

I had my scan and bloods done this morning.  My lining is 10mm which she said is good and all signs show I have ovulated, I just pray one of those little swimmers made it!!  Had progesterone blood test and they will phone with the result tomorrow.

Everything seems to be pretty text book at the moment.  They said AF is def not on the horizon at the moment but I do feel a little periody and emotional.  Hoping these are good signs but don't want to get my hopes up too much.

Another 8 days until OTD but if I can last it I may try and hold on an extra day until the weekend.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Luv Angela  XxXxX


----------



## Poohsticks123

Kitten - that's excellent news. Loads of   for you. I'm feeling fine, still can't believe it! I'm going for my scan on the 3rd. Doesn't time drag when you are waiting for something important. Let us know how you get on  

Angela- it is all sounding very positive. Hope you get the result you want tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

Will do pooh I think AF is on her way earlyier then exspected but hay ho never  mind.

Kitten


----------



## btbam

Hello everyone. Hope you don't mind me joining 

We're starting our 2nd round of IUI today, having been unsuccessful in May. I read all the posts that time round but stayed quiet in the background, so thought this time I'd be a bit braver!  I figure if I do little things differently we may be lucky this time round !! 

Last time round I was given puregon but this time menopur - does anyone know the difference? I asked today but was just told that as the one hadn't worked we'd try the other. I'm pretty sure that I ovulated before my trigger shot and missed the boat, so wasn't so worried about the drugs, but if anyone knows the answer it'd be great.

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Hol08

Hiya Poosticks,

It sinking in slowly. Did they tell you yr pregnancy level when you had yr bloods and do you have to have pesseries twice a aday.

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Hi Hol08

All that happened when I phoned the clinic was they made a date for my 6 weeks scan. I don't have to go in till then. So I haven't had any bloods taken or be told to take pessaries. What do the pessaries do? Are you NHS or private? Perhaps I should contact them again


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, just came on to tell you all about my scan today. Im 7weeks pregnant exactly today and saw 3 heartbeats, yip 3, I'm having triplets      .
I dont think its sunk in yet, I keep looking at the scan pics!!!!!!!!!
Hope you are all ok


----------



## PompeyD

Wow Kelz triplets   How are you feeling? Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy  

btbam - Hi & welcome to the thread    I've been on Menopur for my IUI & have only taken Pregnyl as my trigger shot. Think Pregnyl is more LH where as Menopur is more FSH based, may explain why you ovulated early? Good luck for round 2    

Kitten - Great news that you've got your appointment, hope it goes well for you  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well  



PompeyD


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi everyone and all the newbies,

Kelz, I just saw your news!!!! congratulations, that is soooo amazing. how are you feeling?? I was shocked enough with twin I can't imagine the mix of emotions you must be feeling with three. Feel free to PM me anytime if you want to chat - and come and join the twins n more thread I dont post much yet but there's lots of ladies there. 

Well done!!! Try not to worry too much, and take lots of care of yourself. How are you feeling, are you tired? i've been so exhausted just growing two. Im sure they will be strong and grow fast and when they come out they'll have two amazing and doting mummies totally devoted to them. I know it's cheesey, but three times the love!

well, i was just popping on to tell you i had my 12 week scan and the twins are wel and growing big and grooving around.

congratualations to all the others with good news, and good luck to those of you on the dreaded 2ww, or inbetween treatment.

hugs all round, sunnie


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Wow, So much lovely news  on here.

Sunnie - So glad your two beanies are happy and healthy what a relief, keep us posted its so nice to hear positive experiences on here. x

Kels -       That is such amazing news and i'm sure it'll take you time to get your head around it, congratulations honey x

Kitten - Glad you've finally got a date for your appointment, hope this is it for you and your dreams come true x

btbam - Hello and welcome to the thread, best of luck with round 2 iui, I've just had 2nd iui and am awaiting the result so hoping that the change of drugs works better for you this time x

Just a quick one from me as v tired as just finished work , n night peeps. Oh have had a few dull aches on left side so hopin this is a good sign    .                           to all x


----------



## Poohsticks123

Kelz - oh my god three little miracles   You must be over the moon. I bet that's going to take awhile to sink in  

Btbam -   and welcome. Hopefully round 2 will a   for you  . I've only taken gonal-f so cannot really help.

Pompey - how are you doing?

Sunnieskies - glad your little twins are doing well  

Tobeornottobe - loads of   for you. Hope the 2ww flies by.

 to everyone


----------



## angela77

Can't believe triplets.  That is just amazing.  Huge congrats.

I am feeling very low today.

My progesterone blood result is very low.  Only 13 when they said it should be 50.

They said it may not stop me from being pregnant on this cycle as my lining was thick enough and I have ovulated but still feels like a kick in the teeth.

Just gutted.

Sorry for negative post.

Angela
xx


----------



## Hol08

Hiya poohsticks,

The pesseries are progesterone but im not sure wat they do, im going to ring clinic this aft to ask. But yeah ive been told to take them twice, once in morning then last thing at night. I have another set of bloods on Monday to check that my pregnancy level is going up. Thay said that this Monday that if my pregnancy level was under 50 then id likely to miscarry but if its 75 or above that would be really good, my pregancy level than was 158 which i were told was really good so got second bloods Mond to check if its increasing more. I think every clinic have different ways of doing everything.

Kelz - Thats fantastic news triplets, couldnt get any better. Im so happy for you xxx

I hope everyone who is on there 2ww are doing ok and i hope yr dream comes true 

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Congrats Kelz triplets where on earth are you going to fit them  .

Morning everyone how you all doing

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

A VERY good morning to you all.  

well, i took a test today 15dpiui and i got my   , I actually cannot belive that i am typing this, it is the most sureal thing ever! i dont think it will sink in for a while yet.

i took a first response test two lines came up straight away, i then did a digital one and there it was in black and white 'pregnant' 2-3 weeks. i cant believe it i really cant. my DH is in such a dase and is still in shock, like me!

i rang the hospital early this morning and was in by 9am having my blood test so i get the results tomorrow.

kelz a huge congratulations sweetie, if i am over whelmed with this news i cant imagine how you feel, but its a happy feeling, i know that.

May this spell of BFP continue for you all  

ok i am goign to try and get my head around this all xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

well done hope thats brilliant please spread the luck to all of us   

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

spreading all the luck in the world   to each and everyone of you


----------



## Poohsticks123

That's fantastic news, hopeandfaith


----------



## rach66

Hope and faith - yey - huge congrats to you - that’s amazing!

Kelz - wowie!!! My goodness - 3!!! That’s quite something. 

Sunnie - really good to hear you’re doing well.

What a lot is going on on here - really sorry for the lack of personals- I’ll make more time soon.

Angela - I’m so sorry you’re feeling low. It can be such a blow when you get a result you don’t want. It sounds like there;s reason to hope this cycle still though so fingers crossed. I hope you can take good care of yourself anyway. 

Just an update on me - think I will be having to wait til sep for next iui. Although I’m just desperate to get on and try again I’m being as hopeful as I can that the time will just fly by!!

xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Just wanted to say a huge congrats to hopeand faith                      that is brilliant news! x Woop Woop for IUI X


----------



## hopeandfaith

Thank you so much for all your lovely replies it really means a lot, thank you  

please everyone stay positive  

x


----------



## Hol08

Congratulations Hopeandfaith. Cant believe how many of us have bfp on here.I hope it rubs off on everyone else.

Luv Holly xxxx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Congrants Hope.... Can't believe how much good news there is at the moment   

Let's hope it rubs off on the rest of us and I get my big fat follicles tomorrow at my scan..

Love and  

Allie


----------



## SLClarke

Congratulations hopeandfaith that is fantastic news  

I went for my insemination at 11am this morning and must say it wasn't what I imagined.  Thought it would really hurt, it was very similar to smear and hurt a little at the end.  Had stomach ache for a while, is this normal?

Nurse said something about DH sperm count was over 1000 and they like it to be at least 500, not that I understood what she actually meant  

I am just   this is it.

Thankfully got two weddings in the next two weeks so hopefully they will take my mind off the next two weeks a little, but I am nervous already.

Sending love and hope to everyone and lots of    
Sarahxxx


----------



## Guest

Hopeandfaith- woo hoo congratulations         so many bfps on here at the moment   we can keep the trend up!! x

Kelz- wow triplets   what a lovely surprise for you and you both, how are you feeling? x

Poohsticks- how was your birthday? I was taken for lunch and shopping and treated like a   !! x

Kitten-great news on your appointment       its your time x

btbam-    and welcome.      this is your month x

Holly- how are you doing, has it sunk in yet?   x

tobe- how are you? I too have had dull aches but in my right side    its a good sign for us!!   x

Sunnyskies- congratulations on your twins!! x

Angela-    everything is ok for you this month    x

Rach-   the time flies for you! x

Allie-      a follie dance for you!   for tomorrow!! x

Sarah- welcome to the 2ww madness! Hope it goes nice and quickly for you and you have a lovely bfp at the end of it x

So sorry if i missed anyone, been a busy thread the last couple of days! 

 to all those on or nearly on the 2ww xxx


----------



## angela77

Hello

Does anyone know if I can still get BFP with low progesterone after ovulation?

Need to know whether this cycle still has any hope left in it or if I should start planning for the future.

The clinic said if I need another cycle they would prescribe 5 days of clomid from days 2 - 7.

Would be grateful of any advice.

Thanks

Angela
xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone!!!

Congrat's to all the BFP!  its nice to see so many.
And good luck to all on the 2ww....stay positive.

Is there a link for the 2ww + for the BFP to there first scan date??  thanks.

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

rungirl said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Congrat's to all the BFP! its nice to see so many.
> And good luck to all on the 2ww....stay positive.
> 
> Is there a link for the 2ww + for the BFP to there first scan date?? thanks.
> 
> xxxxx


Hi rungirl

Here is a link to the waiting for first scan thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200147.0

Best wishes
Emxx


----------



## bubblicous

kelz - wow wow three babies i cant imagine how you feel but i bet its amazing congrats to you and your dp 

hopeandfaith - congtrats honey a bfp im so happy for you  


angela - sorry i dont now the answer but huge    for you 

slclarke - glad you basting went well hope your 2ww goes in fast 

sorry for the lack of personnels for me im shattered tonight need my bed

my af arrived yesterday and is away today bizarre normally its a 3 or 4 day thing but less than 24hours i just really hope that this isnt a very bad sign


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi there ,

Sorry for lack of personals but I wanted to ask something.

I've just been for my scan, but the nurse told me that my follicles were only 11 and 10, which is smaller than Wednesdays 13 and 14? I don't understand what's happened?

She said I've ovulated already, but if that's the case then why are they still 11 and 10? Last month there was nothing after I'd ovulated?

I'm really upset about it - which has surprised me - but I think the reason is that I was rushed out the room with no real conversation about whats happened..

Also I'm really crampy right now - which could be because of the scan but again I'm confused..

I feel so rubbish, I'm  constantly fighting off tears, hormones I guess.

Sorry for being a misery.

Allie xxx


----------



## mrs stone

hi girls

congrats on all the bfp's can't believe there's been so many xxxxxx

i've now been referred to the ivf consultants in derby city so were not moving onto ivf xxxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Allie, 
Just wanted to give you a big hug   what a rubbish day for you i really feel for you. How frequently were you getting scanned? Did they say how it could be prevented on your next cycle of treatment?
Its so disappointing when things don't go to plan but just wanted to give you reassurance that you'll be back on treatment in no time. How about you writing down all your questions and ring them up so you can have a better understanding of whats happened and what they are going to do next time for you, and they should have spent more time with you today  . Let those tears out and hopefully you'll feel so much better afterwards. big big hugs x


----------



## Poohsticks123

Afternoon everyone

Firstly, I noticed Rungirl's message about a forum for people waiting for their first scans. However, if everyone doesn't mind, I would like to stick with you guys as everyone is so lovely here  

My husband made me do another a test this morning just to be sure and thank god it was positive!!! I have phoned my clinic about bloods etc and they said you don't really need them as home pregnancy tests are so reliable these days so just have to wait till the 3rd for my scan.

Tobeornottobe - how are you doing?

Mrs Stone - bit confused by your message are you moving on to IVF?

Allie_Jane - big   for you. I have never experienced the follicles getting smaller?!?! But I did have to have a forced month off as had a leftover follicle from the previous cycle and like you I was quite surprise how upset I was. However, as you know my next cycle for IUI resulted in a   so don't give up hope. Take a few days to come to terms with it and then try and stay positive for your next go  

Bubblicious - that does sound strange. Has your AF come back yet?

Angela - Unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question. Have you tried phoning your clinic?

Shemonkey - how's it going? I went out for a meal and to see the new Harry Potter. I am having a big BBQ pool party this Saturday so have been busy today get loads of food ready.   for good weather!!! 

SLClarke - how are doing? Loads of   for you.

 to anyone I have missed out

 to everyone


----------



## Rach8279

Hi everyone!! 

First time I've posted here... It's so fantastic to hear everyone's news lately. 
Huge Congratulations to all have have become pregnant recently!!!!! 

I'm about to start my first D-IUI. I start testing to find out when I'm ovultating on Monday. We are not using any drugs. I think 
it's more likely I'll go in for insemination towards the end of next week. It's very exciting and nerve-wrecking at the same time!!! 
Does anyone know how the timescale works with insem on the day? I've been told that the morning I detect an LH surge I go in for a blood test before 10am. I will then be telephoned early afternoon to confirm if I am ovulating or not. But does anyone know whether we then have to go in immediately for insem, or can it wait until later that day...?  

So glad this place is here, it really helps to know other people are going through this all too  

Rachel


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi there sorry but I can not help as myn was with drugs they basted me 36 hours after trigger shot 

Kitten


----------



## Hol08

Hiya Shemonkey,

Yeah its sinking in slowly, im so happy i just cant believe it. Im starting my new job next week too so it all seems to be coming together for me now.

How are you coping luv, i really hope you are pregnant 

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, 

Wow so much has happened on here!

Firstly congratualtions to all you BFP girls, Pooh, Hopeandfaith, Hol.

WOW    Kelz triplets!!! Good luck! 

Hows all the IUI turned IVF girlies doing? Mrs Stone, Kitten, Lyns?? Anyone heard from Sara?

Sunnieskies its nice to know you are doing well  

Hows Hobie getting on??

Sarah and Rach8279, wishing you     for your treatments and 2wws.

Allie-Jane, im sending you lots of     how are you feeling hun? Must be awful to be told that you have already ov.

Shemonkey, Bee, Fran how you doing?

Hi to everyone else and welcome to all the newcomers.

As for me, not quite ready to start my injections yet, blinkin af wont turn up!!! Prob turn up at w end when i cant go to the clinic for injection training!!! 

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Hope -   on your BFP       Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy. Have you got your scan date yet?

Lyndsey - Hope AF turns up soon for you  

Rachel - Hi & welcome to the thread   Good luck for your D-IUI, sorry can't help with timescales as like Kitten mine are done after a trigger shot.

Poohsticks - Hope the wait for your scan goes quickly, how are you feeling?

Mrs Stone - Good luck with IVF, really hope it works for you     How have you been?

Allie - Sorry you've had a rubbish day   hope you can get a better explanation from your clinic. 

Bee - How are you getting on? Hope time until test day goes quickly    

Shemonkey - Hope your doing okay on your 2ww  

Rach - Sorry you've got to wait until September. Hope you have a lovely holiday though  

Good luck to everyone else on treatment & hope time passes quickly for those waiting.

Have a good weekend 

PompeyD


----------



## bubblicous

hey everyone

  bigh hugs for everyone im feeling rather crap tonight, i had root canal treatment today   and my mouth hurts like mad
my af hasnt came back    so dont have a clue what has went on there   

sorry for the lack of chat everyone i just feel rubbish


----------



## rach66

Hi, - just popping in to say   to Bee!!!!! Hope you have a great one and that the celebrations help distract you from the 2WW!!!

Allie Jane    . I hope you get an answer about what happened - it can be so disappointing. It could be totally different for you, but when my follies went it was beacuse my oestrogen was too low - maybe as i didn't have enough stimulation. I hope you get to know so you understand and so you know they can try and avoid it happening again.

Bubblicous - root canal - ouch!!! 

Sorry for the short post - in a bit of a rush.

Hope everyone's doing ok.

xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Thanks Rach, I won't be doing much celebrating this year what with having had the wedding recently so keeping it low-key , well i'm working all weekend and then looking after my nephew on monday and somewhere along the line squeeze in a meal with my hubby. 

Bubbilicious - Tell that AF to go away and hopefuly it will arrive  the wickedy witch  AF always messes us about. Hope your tooth feels better soon x big hugs 

Pompey - How are u? Where abouts are you in treatment? The 2ww is dragging but i'm o.k just feel tired and bloated. x

Lyndsey - Hope af turns up and you can start injections, make a wish for af not to come and she's sure to raise her ugly face 

Hol - Good luck with the new job hon and hope you are feeling well x

Rach8279 -  and welcome to the thread best of luck with your diui let us know how your getting on x Mine was a medicated iui so the nurses were able to trigger my ovulation so i guess the ov test kits should help you, plus if you have a regular cycle then you should be fine x   x

Pooh - Thanks hon i'm fine, Glad you want to stick around on here coz we want to know all about your pregnancy and it gives us all some positve thoughts about how it can work plus you can share your iui experience which will help others x

Allie - How are you feeling today? Thinkin of you and hope you are o.k?

Shemonkey - Have you any signs and symptoms, mine have all gone now so probably hasn't worked but still trying to hope that it has worked.x

Hope and rungirl - How are you feeling? Has it sunk in? x

Angela - Hope you are o.k I'm affraid i don't know about low progesterone after ov, when is your test day? Stay strong and hopeful x  x

SLClark - So glad basting went well and dh swimmers were on form, take care of yourself and don't overdo it on the orange squash? Enjoy yourself at the weddings and hopefully this 2ww will fly by x

Hello to lyns, sarah, hobie and kitten - Hope you are all o.k x

 to all x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Bee,

 hope you manage to squeeze in meal with hubby. Have a lovely time looking after your nephew  I'm fine thanks for asking just waiting for AF due end of the week, can't wait to get going again.

     for a birthday BFP

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## Hobie

Wow Huge Congrats to all the BFP's - thats fantastic news, so many in just a few days is amazing. Hope you all have happy healthy pregnancys. If anyone wants to message me feel free.
Happy Birthday Tobe, have a good day, Hi Lyndsey, Im good, thanks both for asking. Had my 12wk scan and got to listen to the heartbeat which was amazing. Both beenies seem to be doing well, growing at the same rate and moving around a lot. I love to see them on the scan - is the best thing ever.

Kelz - Triplets!! Congratulations!! How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? Three times the joy. 

Hi to everyone else - hope those on the 2ww or waiting for treatment arent going to  . Its a beautiful sunny day here so Im off to do some shopping as growing out of my clothes already.

 to all, hope to see some more BFP's on here soon.
Hobie


----------



## Guest

Bee-   have a great day!! Only 1 more week to go for us! Having lots of symptoms from the pessaries, cramping, sore (0)(0), tired but still convinced it hasn't worked, can't remember are you on the cyclogest as well? Will you wait till sat to test? I'm thinking of testing on thurs do you think thats too early? x

PompeyD- hope your af hurries up so you can get started!    x

bubblicious- *ouch* root canal   hope you're feeling better and af sorts itself out   x

Lyndsey- hope af turned up and you have managed to get started    x

Holly-   for your new job, glad things are going so well for you   x

Rach-   and welcome! Can't help you with timings i'm afraid as i had a medicated cycle and went in 40 hours after trigger. Good luck    x

poosticks- have a great bbq!   for the sun to shine     x 

Hi Hobie- glad your pregnancy is going well and you got to see your beanies dancing on your scan!

 to everyone i've missed!



 xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Bee - hope you have a lovely day  

Hi to everyone, thanks to all of those that ask how I'm doing, it's really nice to know that you're thinking of me.  Off for follow up appointment on 3rd August, so will maybe have more news after that.  I keep having a read of all your news, just lurking in the background if that's ok with you all  

Congrats again to all the BFPs on here - wishing all happy and healthy pregnancies.

  &    for everyone else.

Lyns x x


----------



## Rach8279

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the welcome!!! 

Just having a nice chilled weekend , trying to de-stress in preparation!!! Might phone the hospital Monday and check about timescales. Would rather know so that my partner can organise possible time off work if necessary. 

Wishing everyone well...

Rachel x x


----------



## angela77

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

I haven't really managed to get to the bottom of the low progesterone thing.  My clinic said it was still possible to get BFP but think in reality it is unlikely.  My test day is Thursday but AF due Wednesday so will see what happens.

If I get BFN my next cycle will be on clomid from day 2 to day 7 to hopefully that will work.

Any well it aint over yet so fingers crossed!!

Take care all

Angela
xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Angela keep thinking positive and you never know this could be it  , sometimes i think it can't have possibly worked coz i feel pretty normal apart from tummy ache and loose poos sorry TMI   but then i'll get really excited thinking what if? I'm looking forward to knowing thats for sure. The 2ww is over in 1 week! Keep busy chick but not too busy and i'll try and do the same x

Shemonkey - Stay away from the devil pee sticks! Honestly tho I'm with you really as I will probably cave in early and test, pm me if you do and let me know, it would be amazing if we get our bfp's I have more hope this time for some reason?  
. 
Thanks to everyone for the birthday messages, I got some lovely presents and hopefully go out tomorrow evening for some food x Just rest and relaxation for me tonight, Sorry for the lack of personals but v tired, I'm off for a power nap   x

 to all x   x


----------



## sarashy

hi ladies,
hi lyndsey111 yes im still around just been staying out the way for a while after last months traumas.
Well af showed up yesterday, started injections today. Need to ring clinic tomorrow to book first scan.

Congratulations to all those BFP's well done ladies. And big hugs to everyone else. Welcome all the newcomers and hello again to all my old friends, still here i see. Think some of us know more about this treatment than the clinics do.

Anyway sorry for lack of personals bit hard to catch up after so long. And with so many of us now.

good luck everyone
sara
xx


----------



## SLClarke

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well on this miserable Monday - weather is awful in Sheffield  

Well, had a rather boring weekend other than going to church last night for the rehearsal for friend's wedding on Thursday.  I am more nervous than the bride  

This 2ww is definitely dragging, test date not till 6th August.

Sarahxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone,

wow very busy on here, which is good and lovely to see as its good to have support  

Shemonkey how are you feeling?

lyndsey, thank  you sweetie, still very sureal, really it is, i hope af turns up 

pompy, thnak you hun, been told that i will not have a scan until 12 weeks, i think all clinics are different, although nurse told me to ask gp for an early pregnancy scan which i have asked for so hopefully i will get it, i cant wait.  

bub, i wish you better hunny  

tobe, i hope you had a lolvey birthday hun, its not sunk in yet, it is totally indescribeable  

hobie, wow i bet your scan was amazing, i cant wait for mine, did you do anything differently once  you found out you were pregnant, food, exercise etc, i just want to make sure i can do everything i can  

lynschez, thank you for your wishes, and i wish you lots of luck too

rach welcome, this is a lovely board as i am sure you have figured out, it has sure got me through some days  

angela you stay positive, hard i know but you healthy mind healthy body    

sclarke good luck to you hunny xx

i hope everyone else is well  

i will keep poping in and out if that is okay, i cant wait to see lots more BFP real soon girlies


----------



## ladynecta

Thought I'd say hi as I'm off for my 1st baseline tomorrow and getting all excited about the prospect of starting treatment!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Sara - Good to have you back. Lots of luck for this cycle    

Ladynecta - Hi & welcome to the thread   Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Do you know which meds you'll be on?

Hope - Fingers crossed you get your early scan  

Lyndsey - Has AF turned up yet?

Sarah - Weather is rubbish here too & it's meant to be the sunny south coast   Have a lovely time at the wedding.

Rachel - How did the destressing go? Hope you managed to find out timings from your clinic.

Bee & Shemonkey - Good luck with staying away from the pee sticks  

Angela - Lots of       for you, hope you get BFP this week

Bubblicous - Hope you're feeling better  

Hope everyone else is okay. It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so looking forward to evening out with DH  

 

PompeyD


----------



## Rach8279

Hi everyone, 

hopeandfaith, thanks for yr welcome...this really is a great place!!

PompeyD, De-stressing went very well...I even got my partner to give me a wee massage (amazin'), that never happens! 
I didn't phone the clinic today as things have worked out well with my partners work and she'll be able to leave at any moment to come with me as and when. So we'll just go when we're told to! 

Started my ovulation testing today...so I'm off the starting blocks.

Best wishes to everyone.

Rachel


----------



## btbam

Morning everyone - thankyou so much to all of you who've welcomed us Newbies and congratulations to all of you pregnant ladies - it gives me so much hope to see your great news.

I'm off for a scan today but am convinced I'm ovulating early (CD9 & despite taking suprecur).  I'm going to try and persuade them to let us get on with IUI but Hubbies samples need to go to Warwick and back which holds everything up..... so worried we'll miss the boat again!

Also booked for my first acupuncture tonight and a bit worried about what that involves too. Wish I could persuade hubbie to do lots of massage like you Rachel.

Good luck to you all & happy wedding anniversary to PompeyD


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi Ladies,

Thought I would take a little break while waiting for the next cycle to start but if you don't mind can I ask some advice.

The hopital told me I'd already ovulated before my scan on Friday (24/7) however I've had lots of pain in my left ovary.. it feels like ovulation pain but it doesn't go away - it was sore enough to keep me awake for a large part of last night.

Anyone had this.. it's not agony or anything like that, its just constant.

Sorry for lack of personals.

Allie xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Allie - I would give the clinic a ring and see if they can scan you and see what is happening, if it kept you awake at night its worth getting checked out sweetie. Hope your feeling better soon and ready to start treatment again  x

Btbam - Hope your first scan goes well and timings are right for you to start iui, I've not tried acupuncture so can't help u on that one. Good luck let us know how it goes x

Rach8279 - Glad to hear you've got the flexibility you need for getting to treatment. Good Luck x

Pompey - Happy wedding aniversary - Hope you have a nice time tonight with DH  

Ladynecta - Hello and welcome to the thread, how did the baseline scan go today? I Hope you'll find this thread as supportive as i have, Good luck x

SLClarke - Good luck for the wedding on thurs and i totally agree with you about the 2ww dragging 

Sarashy - Its lovely to see you on here again, good luck for this treatment, you deserve the best possible outcome. x

Hope - Hi, glad your o.k, keep us posted

Rach and Shemonkey how are you doing?

Sorry i know i havn't mentioned everyone but truly hope your all o.k 

Well for me - DH got me to test early naughty boy, and its a negative so far, I know its only day 10 of 2ww but was hoping for a very faint line  Trying not to give up hope but its difficult x


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone!!

Allie- i had the exact same thing on my right side from just before having the insem, when i spoke to the clinic they said it was where my ovary was a bit swollen from being stimulated (it was the side that my 2 follies were on) and in fact it has only just stopped hurting. I would def give then a call tho just to make sure everything is ok x

Bee- please don't lose hope it is still very early.    Stay away from the peesticks till Sat, i know how hard it is, i very nearly tested last night but i think the fear of seeing only 1 line is stopping me for now.   DH!! x

btbam- good luck with your scan today, hope everythings on track for you    x 

Rach- massages sound good   good luck and try and stay relaxed!    x

PompeyD-   have a great evening x

ladynecta-   and welcome, good luck with scan and treatment!    x

Hopeandfaith- how are you? Hope you're managing to relax and enjoy your bfp, hopefuly you can persuade your clinic to give you an earlier scan   x

Sarah- hope you're managing to stay reasonably sane on the nightmare 2ww! I can't believe its only 10 days since my insem (not that i'm counting or anything   ) but try and relax as much as you possibly can      

Hello Sarashy and all i have missed   

Well 4 days to go till testing and i am convinced it hasn't worked, i feel nothing now, not even from the progesterone pessaries so i'm not holding out much hope and am just so scared of testing and seeing that dreaded bfn  

Lots of      and   to all!

Shemonkey   xxx


----------



## angela77

Hi Shemonkey and Tobeornottobe

My official test day is Thursday bit I very stupidly did an early test yesterday and got BFN so am holding out very little hope.  Also feel like AF is just around the corner.  Gutted.

Am wishing you both BFPs as well as everyone else on the 2ww.  People who haven't done this would never understand how 2 weeks can go so slowly and cause such heartache.

Good Luck Everyone!!

Angela
x


----------



## btbam

It's so hard to stay away from the pee sticks isn't it!! I failed miserably last time round.

Well, I've had a very stressful day.    Went for a our first scan today to find that I've massively overstimulated - 5 on each side with 7 of the 10 being between 14 and 17mm already. Initially they said to come in on friday for follicle reduction and IUI but then phoned later to say did we want to convert to IVF (we're on the waiting list, just in case), they'd scan on friay, do egg collection on monday and then implant later next week . We really hadn't anticipated that and have to make a decision pretty much straight away as my dose tonight changes depending on decision.

[fly] HELP!! [/fly]What would you all do?

On the one hand, we only get one go at IVF on the NHS and if we need it, I'd like to do it optimally. On the other hand if we've got some good looking follies already, I suppose we've a reasonable chance of success. At least with IVF you know if it's fertilised or not.... so confusing!

On top of that I had a horrible child sexual abuse case at work this afternoon ( I'm a children's doctor) - what a day!!! 

On the positive side, the acupuncture was strangely very relaxing - I feel kind of floaty and much more relaxed than before I went.

Sorry for the long post, but would love to know what anyone else would do.

Hope you've all had better days

XX


----------



## tobeornottobe?

btbam - Wish i saw your post yesterday as I would have said go for it with the ivf, What descision did you come to? It sounds like you had a hard day yesterday, I kind of know what your talking about as we see children in need and looked after children and its hard to see and know what has gone on in those childrns lives and to know how to help. Sending you a big hug   and   for whichever treatment you picked x

Angela and Shemonkey - How are you guys holing out? Angela lets hope that bfn turns into a bfp hon, Don't give up hope til the witchy af sings!  x

Well for me the dreaded af wicked witch of the west   has reared her ugly pig face - o.k so i'm abit angry with af today but i know we'll be straight on to round three, oh god who am i kidding i'm fighting back the tears today.


----------



## Fran74

Moring FFs

btbam, I don't envy you at all having to make that decision. Say you go ahead with the IVF, would you still be entitled to another IUI if it didn't work? Also you say that you want to give your go at IVF the optimum chance, how would it be different if you waited rather than just go for it this time? I guess you have to have a long chat with your clinic. Just one more question, how come you over stimulated, were you not on the correct dose? I am asking because I was on 50iu of puregon on my last cycle and this time I will be on 100iu so I am hoping it won't be too much. Best of luck with whatever you decide and hopefully another set of twins/triplets might be on their way. 

Angela, Shemonkey and Tobe, don't be too disheartened by the early BFN, I have read of loads of people who test too early and go on to get BFP. The moral of the story though is "stay away from the pee sticks"!!!! V naughty indeed. I will have everything crossed for you and   that you get your BFPs on OTD. 

Allie, I have pains around the time of ovulation too. I always assume the pains lead up to ov but maybe I am wrong. Hope you are not in pain any more and that you can begin your next cycle of treatment soon.

Sara, good to see you are back on board. I will be just behind you with starting tx. Due to start injecting on 7th Aug. Let's hope we both get a better result this time. 

Lynschez, great news that you have you IVF appt soon. Keep popping in to let us know how you get on. 

One quick question before I go. How many days did you guys have to inject for?  Last time it was 25 days for me and I am hoping for it to be a lot shorter this time round. Plus we want to go on holiday at the end of Aug so I am hoping to get basting done by then.

Fran x


----------



## Fran74

Oh no Bee,    Our posts must have crossed. I'm so sorry. Gutted for you that it didn't work this time. Hang in there my dear. I find that wine and chocolate always help (a little).


----------



## rach66

Bee       and another  . I'm so sorry for you. Let out those tears and then hopefully soon you'll feel more positive about moving to number 3 (  it's third time lucky - you really deserve it lovely).

Fran - hopefully as they've increased your dose you shouldn't be injecting for too long.

btham - what a day you had! What did you decide I have accupuncture too - was a bit of a sceptic to start with but i actually feel i get an awful lot from it now.

Sorry for the lack of personals today

love to all

rach xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Just to say so sorry Bee       

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

tobe  stay  

hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Bee i'm so so sorry honey   .   that it will be third time lucky for you xxx

btbam, what did you decide to do in the end?   x

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## btbam

Bee - so sorry .  Big hugs and fingers crossed for next time      

Thanks to everyone who responded to my last post.  We decided to go with the IVF and have been back to clinic this morning to sign consents etc. I bombarded them with a million questions based on all my reading but think we've made the best decision.  On scan today I've 7 follies 12- 21mm in size and the 3 smaller ones seem to have dissapeared already... most odd.

Looks like we'll end up having ICSI as they're going to freeze hubbies sperm over the weekend and they say it'll give us a better chance. I'm due back on friday for another scan and in the meantime am doubling my menopur to 150iu and increasing suprecur to 0.5mls.  All being well, the EC will be on monday.

Fran - we checked about more IUI.  This round will count as IVF so yes we'll still be entitled to 2 more IUI if this doesn't work ( but it will..... got to think +ve  )  Really haven't got a clue how I reacted this way and don't think the clinic have either! Last time round I was on 75iu puregon and had 3 possible follicles although one was probably the remnants of a cyst that was present on the baseline cyst, I injected for 10 days. They changed me to Menopur just because the puregon hadn't resulted in a BFP, although at the time they said there probably wouldn't be any major difference.  Don't worry too much about your increase, I think I'm a bit of an oddity!

Generally I'm feeling more positive now so I'm sending some of my positivity out to everyone else  xxxx


----------



## Poohsticks123

Just a quick message as just got back from visiting my mum and dad. Had an awful 2 hour drive in the pouring rain whilst feeling very sick.

Tobe - so sorry to hear your news. Just take a bit of time to come to terms with it. Lots of  

Everyone else loads of   and  .

Going to crawl under a blanket and watch TV


----------



## PompeyD

Bee - So sorry it didn't work for you     be extra good to yourself  

btbam - Hope you've had a better day today.   that the IVF works for you and you wont need the IUIs

Shemonkey - How you getting on? Have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks? I'm tempted to test even though we only tried naturally this month, had a dream I was pregnant last night which didn't help  

Poohsticks - Hope it's nice under the blanket & that you're feeling better

Fran - My injecting cycles were the same as my natural cycle in terms of when I ovulated, so injected upto about day 10/11. Hope this cycle is quicker for you    

Angela -   hope testing tomorrow has changed to BFP for you  

Rachel - Glad you DP is able to have time off for treatment. Any sign of surge yet on your ovulation tests?

Allie - How are you feeling? Hope the pain has gone away  

Rach - How are you?

Hope everyone else is good. I had lovely evening with DH last night & only a couple more days until AF is due & I can start tx again, yay  



PompeyD


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Pompey - It looks like we'll be on treatment together this time, I've got a scan booked on friday so on to round three! hope we are third time lucky x Which one is it for you, is it your second? Best of luck x 

Pooh - crawling under a blanket sounds like heaven but work are short staffed so i can't not go in, besides its a good distraction . x

Btbam - Best of luck for your icsi, bless you hope it all goes well next week, how exciting! Be as positive as you can I'm sure it helps, even tho we've had a bfn I'm still gonna be positive for this next iui as there is no point being negative as it won't help.x   

Shemonkey - Good luck for sat honey, hope you get your bfp x  

Hope - Thank you, we'll get there hopefully on the next iui  x

Kitten - Thanks chick, hope your o.k x 

Rach66 - Thank you I've shed a few tears and starting to feel better x 

Fran - I have a bottle of (red) wolf blass yellow label  and dark chocolate and it has helped a lot thanks for the tip x

 and love to all x


----------



## angela77

Morning

I have an official BFN today.

What more can I say.

So disappointed but will carry on.

Angela


----------



## Poohsticks123

Angela - so sorry to hear your news. Lots of  and


----------



## Fran74

Angela   to hear that you got a BFN this morning. You will get there in the end. It has happened for you before, i'm sure it will happen again soon.   for the next round. XXXXX


----------



## btbam

oh angela - so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

So so sorry Angela   .   your next go works for you, can you try straight away?   

Bee- how are you feeling today? Do you know when you can start yet?    Have blown you some bubbles, you too Angela   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Just tested on one of those internet cheapy strips and got a bfn    not really expecting it to change TBH.

xxx


----------



## Fran74

Shemoney, V naughty indeed for 2 reasons. Using cheapy internet strip thing and your OTD isn't til Sunday! Now I have the telling off bit over with, I will send you all the positive energy I can muster up for it to be a BFP on Sunday. 

I am going away to sunny Devon tomorrow for a week so won't have any internet access. Not sure how I will cope with not knowing how everyone is doing for 7 whole days. Best of luck everyone. Hope there is lots of good news for me when I get back. 

Sending you all lots and lots of 

Fran xx


----------



## Guest

consider myself told off Fran!! 

Have a great week in Devon, hope the   shines for you! 

xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Angela - So sorry hon know exactly how you feel, each day gets easier and you'll be on to the next one soon. Sending you big hugs    Has your af started?

Shemonkey -  Well I don't blame you testing, its got time to change and if af hasn't arrived then keep that hope in your heart, its hard this treatment lark x Big Hugs to you too   

Fran -  Have a lovely week away

Well for me - I feel a whole lot better today, I'm looking on to the next IUI and am going for a scan tomorrow, I am going to be positive, I have great faith it will work x


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - hope you don't mind me posting so I can bookmark this thread?

Starting Puregon in the next few days with BMS but will move to IUI if no luck.

Many thanks, and lots of


----------



## Guest

Thanks bee, trying to stay positive  , it's not over till the   lady sings i suppose!

Glad you're feeling better, good luck for tomorrow, it WILL work this time     !

Hi kd74  

xxx


----------



## rach66

Shemonkey     !! You still have time for things to change as others have said - so i'll send you some     . god - i bet it;s sooo tempting to test early (i'll make the most of the moral highground as i'm sure the pee stick police will be after me soon enough too!).

Angela - i'm v v sorry for your bfn    . 

Bee -     - to add to your poitive mood! V pleased you can get straight on to the next one.

Fran - i hope you have a great relax  

kd74  ! welcome!!

Pompey - glad you're better after that nasty illness - good luck for starting this time  


(I think i might have gone overboard on the pics today!!).

xxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi to all

Hope you are all well.

Sara, lovely to hear from you, glad you are ok.

Pompey, hope your af turns up soon for you so that you can start your treatment    this is the round for your BFP.

Bee, so sorry to hear it was a bfn this time for you, but keep thinking next time will be the time it works for you, try and stap positive    big    for you.

Shemonkey, dont give up just yet, you never know    it  hanges for you.

Fran, hope you have a good break away,    for your treatment this time around, stay positive and relaxed!

Angela, so sorry to hear you got bfp,    for your next round.

Kd74, hello and welcome, good luck for your treatment, stay positive.


Btbam, hope your ec and et go well, good to know you would still have the IUI option should you need it (although this wont even be an issue cos this will work for you   )

Pooh, hope the nausea has subsided a little, how you doing other than that?? 

Rach, hope you are ok??

Lynschez, good to hear from you, glad you have IVF app through      for you.

Hi to anyone i have missed.

As for me i have (finally) started injecting! 5th one today, 75iu menopur, i know this is a low dose so i just wondered if anyone could give me any idea how many i will have to inject this time round (1st treatment) i have PCOS (if this makes any difference!?) I have my first scan tomorrow (day 7) and they are hoping that i wll be ok till after the weekend. They have sent me 12 injections out so im hoping this will be enough?? If so we would be looking at insem sometime next week, arrrrgh, dont know if im ready for this!!!  

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Bee - Good luck for your scan tomorrow   glad you're feeling more positive today. This will be my 2nd attempt at round 2, 2 is my lucky number so here's   

Shemonkey - cheap tests probably wouldn't be sensitive enough to pick up an early BFP, need the expensive ones   Hope it changes for you and you get a lovely BFP surprise at the weekend     

KD74 - Welcome to the thread, good luck with your tx  

Fran - Have a lovely holiday, hope it's sunny for you   

Angela - Sorry it didn't work for you   Hope the clomid does the trick next cycle  

Lyndsey - 12 injections should be enough. Good luck with scan tomorrow   Don't worry about insem, sure it'll be fine  

Rach - You can never have too many pictures  

btbam - Good luck with scan tomorrow  

 to all

PompeyD


----------



## Rach8279

Hiya, 

Bee and Angela, sorry to hear your news...I'm wishing you both best wishes and  . 

I have no 'surge' as yet, been testing since Monday. Because my cycle varies between 28-33 days, Monday was the very earliest I should have started testing. But realistically I'm more likely to start ovulating around Sat/Sun. Starting to get anxious though, just want it over and done with!! I don't think this bodes well for my 2ww if it ever arrives!! 

Positive thoughts to everyone here...

Shemonkey I hope things change for you on Sunday  

Rachel x


----------



## Guest

Did a first response this morning and not even a v faint line so i know its a definate   for me  . Our clinic make us take a month off (not sure why) so we will try naturally and then have another IUI in Sept depending on the  . Would still like to hang around this thread tho if thats ok as you are all really lovely and such a support   Am beginning to wonder if i'll ever be a mum  

Anyway i'm going to have a hot bath, a huge glass of wine and a massive bar of chocolate tonight and then we're off camping in the   .

Hope you're all ok and staying positive, we had a nice run of bfps for a while, lets see if we can get back to that  

 xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Shemonkey don't give up hope we all have those words in our heads But you will be a mum me loverly so be positive.

 everyone

Kitten


----------



## Hol08

Hiya Shemonkey,

Im so sorry you got a negative, my heart goes out to you so much. I know how hard it can be but you will be ok after it has sunk in and then look forward to yr next go.

You will be a mum dont worry

Sending you big hugs


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey   sorry you got BFN. No reason to leave the thread though   It's a  shame your clinic makes you take a month off inbetween. Enjoy the bath, chocolate and wine  

PompeyD


----------



## rach66

shemonkey      . Hope the nice hot soak and treats help cheer you up. Keep hanging around - i do (we have to have a month off inbetween too). You're right - let's hope that run of BFPs starts up again soon. Take really good care of yourself tonight and this w/e. Hope you get some sunshine for the camping  

Bee - hope your scan was good and you're all ready to go again now!!    

I'm having a fun w/e and trying to make the most of my non-treatment month with a few cheeky   (naughty!!)

xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - Big Big   , I know exactly how you feel honey but my mantra now is 'It Will Work!' 'I Will Be A Mummy' so after you've had a moment to get your head around your result today, tommorrow begin the Mantra! Enjoy the wine and choccies it definately helps - definately needed the paracetamol in the morning tho  Keep posting it will be lovely to hear how your doing and for the support too. x

Pompey -Really hoping you are 2nd time lucky   , hoping we can keep each other sane through this next lot of treatment. x

Rach 8279 - Hope ovulation comes along and you can have insem soon, we'll all help you through the 2ww and stop you from going crazy  don't worry x I don't know what i'd do without this site x

Lyndsey1111 - How did your scan go today? I'm sure you'll be fine with 12. x Insem is fine and dosen't take long at all, you'll be fine just picture that egg meeting the  and having a wail of a time creating a little bean for you x

Rach66 - You can never go overboard on the pics, I think they express everything perfectly! 

Well for me - Scan today and I'm on round three iui! Two small follies, endo 3mm, a cyst 9mm   Thankfully I don't have to go back for a week as i'm a slow responder they're confident i won't be overstimulated in that time. Can't believe we are straight into it again - It Will Work This Time!

Hi KD74 - Welcome to the thread hope the bms and puregon does the trick so you won't need to start iui, good luck x

 to all x


----------



## PompeyD

Bee - Glad your scan went okay, will the cyst go away? Glad you're feeling positive   Got your bubbles to 133 but my finger got tired  

Rach - Enjoy your weekend, might have a drink or 2 myself before start tx again  

Rachel - Hope you see your surge over the weekend  

Lyndsey - How was your scan? 

Lyns & Kitten - Good luck for your appointments next week    

Hope everyone has a good weekend, we're decorating so that'll keep me busy  


PompeyD


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Thought it was about time I joined the gang and got to know a few people going through the same thing!

I'm now starting on my first IUI cycle after 4 years of OI - so any advice greatly received!

Started my Provera a few days again as I don't have natural cycles cos of my PCOS  

Probably having my first basting around 21st Aug - anyone with me around that time?


Look forward to getting to know you all

Chelle
xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, 

Just a quick one to update you on my scan today, they said i had 2 follies (1 each side) 1 @7mm and 1 @9mm i know these are small and my womb lining was only around 5.5mm thick, which i know isnt thick enough. So they have said they want me to double my menopur to 150iu for the next 3 days im just really worried that when they come to scan on Monday they will find i have over stimulated. Seeing as i had only had 5 injections and 2 follies have grown to reasonable sizes now to go and double the dose (so i will have the same amount of injections again) is this not a little risky?? Anyone else had this? Just really want to stay positive but i am a little worried about this increased dose?

Hello and welcome Chellebelle, hope you are keeping well?  

Pompey, not too much decorating!! 

Bee, glad your scan was ok. Just you keep thinking It Will Happen This Time, im sure it will for you     

Shemonkey, You will become a Mum!! I believe very strongly in positive thinking   Please stay around, this month will fly for you, especially with lots of BMS!! 

Rach 8279, Have you detected surge yet?? Hope you are ok?

Rach66, enjoy your   dont get too drunk!! 

Lyndsey


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies


im on holiday at the moment in orkney weather is fab my dh is from here so we go every year and this is the first year ive not had to wear a jacket its great

well im on cd 11 at the mo so if im gonna ovulate which i doubt it will be in the next few days so were trying for a little orkney baby dh is taking me out on tuesday for a romantic meal and a nice night just me and him im so looking forward to it

  for everyone will do a proper catch up when we get home


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lyndsey - Great news that you've got 2 follies. I'm sure you'll be fine on the increased menopur, hopefully it'll make them grow nice and big ready for basting next week. They are starting me off on 150iu for next IUI on top of the clomid to try and increase my follies so I think it's a normal dose for IUI. It's good that they are monitoring you closely as they can change it again if necessary. Good luck for scan on Monday   

Bubblicous - So that's where the nice weather is   horrible here   Enjoy your evening out Tuesday and the rest of your holiday

Chelle -  Welcome to the thread. I'm waiting for AF to arrive so will be having tx at same time as you. Are you having natural or medicated IUI?

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi Pompey

I'm doing medicated, but its all a bit new to me.

Even though i've had OI, for I can't remember how long   i'm still feeling a bit   cos this is another new step into the unknown I suppose!

and my poor DH is getting it in the neck cos i'm waiting for AF and boy do I know its on the way!!

Is yours medicated or natural?

Chelle
x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Chelle,

Hopefully you'll feel better once AF arrives and you can get started. If you have any questions feel free to ask away, there's loads of experience on here to help & having the support is great.
I'm doing medicated cycles too, mine are with clomid & menopur. Keep positive, IUI is another step closer to your BFP    


PompeyD


----------



## CharlotteBH

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this site and have been some posts over the last few days - it all seems very supportive and informative which is definitely what we all need I think! Although I have some close friends who I talked to in the beginning about this I began to feel like a cracked record and of course they all started to get pregnant so it has got even harder. 

Hubbie and I have been TTC for about 3 years. I'm on my 6th IUI cycle and on an injectible drug called Lepori. I seem to stimulate well.  The first three were BFN and then, just when we were about to give up and move onto IVF, I had a BFP. I was thrilled of course and made the mistake of telling family and close friends immediately and then lost it a week later. Eurrgh. Horrible. Since then we have done another cycle which was also a BFP on test day but then I started bleeding again a few days later. I am now on my 2WW in the next cycle and analysing every twinge. I'm finding the whole thing more and more emotionally exhausting each cycle and think we will take a break if this one doesn't work. 

Please keep your fingers crossed for me and I will for you all.


----------



## Rach8279

Hi all, 

Welcome to Chellebelle, I hope you find support and all you need here. Like you I'm about to embark on my first cycle of IUI...good luck and keep us up to date.

Welcome to CharlotteBH...Fingers and Toes crossed for you for the next couple of weeks.  

As for me...OMG I have still not detected a surge! I think this is normal because my cycle varies in length by around 5 days sometimes. Theoretically I could still be testing until Saturday this week! But think I should detect Tue/wed.  Was starting to get stressed about it, but have come to the conclusion that it will happen if and when it happens.  So off to Boots today to buy another testing kit, I've run out of pee sticks!!

Rachel x


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone for your kind words   Had a really good weekend camping which took my mind off everything and am now ready to try again, at least we can have fun trying naturally this month     !!!

Hello and welcome Chellebelle and Charlotte   i'm sure you'll find this thread very supportive   x

Lyndsey- how was your scan today any idea when your insem will be?    x

Rach8279-   your surge hurries up!! x

bubblicious-   you get your orkney baby!!! x

Bee- got my fingers crossed that this cycle works for you     !! x

rach66- when do you start your next cycle? Enjoy your  , think we all deserve a treat every now and again!! x

Thanks Holly   How are you feeling, have you got your first scan booked? x

Thanks Kitten     IVF works for you    x

Hi PompeyD, Hopeandfaith and anyone alse i've missed  

 to all!

 xxx


----------



## SLClarke

Hi ladies

Well, the wedding was fantastic last Thursday and the rain stopped in time, my friend looked gorgeous and I am sure us bridesmaids scrubbed up well  

Have another wedding on Friday, have to go dress shopping this lunchtime.

Can't believe the time is nearly here to find out, three days and counting.  Must say with the weddings and being really busy at work that I have not had many moments to sit and think about it really, which I suppose is good.  So for me, the 2ww has passed really quickly.

Sending lots of    

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Welcome chellebelle - Hi and good luck with your first treatment cycle, Pompey and I are having treatment the same time as you but basting days will probably vary slightly, atleast your not on your own and we can all go   together  

Welcome CharlotteBH - I know what you mean about sounding like a cracked record, I find I'm always explaining the  difference between iui and ivf. Sorry to hear about your past cycles it sounds like you have been on a rollercoaster ride of emotions, I really hope this next treatment works and sticks      

Pompey - Hoping my cyst will go away   Oh and thankyou for the bubbbles hope you havn't got RSI  . How did the decorating go? Has af arrived for you yet? Want you as a cycle buddie,   af turns up or you could have a natural BFP!?

Shemonkey - Glad to hear you are relaxed and going to enjoy the next month  

SLClarke - Three days woo hooo Good luck chick x

Lyndsey1111 - Really hope scan went well for you today and the upped dose did the trick x Let us know how you got on x

Bubbilicious - Hope you have a lovely time with DH and make a little orkney babe x

Rach8279 - Hope you get that surge honey x

Well i'll be injecting for a few more days and going for a scan on friday, feel relaxed as i've had a couple of days off and had a chance to see friends for a giggle. Hope everyone has a good day x   x


----------



## Guest

Good luck Sarah        xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi everyone,

thought i would pop in to say hello and see how you are all doing  

Hello to all you newbies i hope you are all ok and enjoy the support from these lovely ladies.

i hope those of you waiting for AF, scans, results, new cycles. etc get the outcomes that you so want or wish for.

please know i am thinking of you all and sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts  

lots a love


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Hope you are all doing ok?? 

CharlotteBH, welcome to the thread, these ladies are wonderful, and even though you have been through this many time before im sure you will find being on here a great source of help and support (and you may be able to share your experiences too) So sorry you have had 2 mc that must  have been awful. Good luck and lots of     for your journey.

Sarah, everything crossed for you, glad the 2ww has gone quickly.   

Hopeandfaith, hope you are ok? Hows it all going? Sunk in at all yet?!! 

Shemonkey, lots of     for you then this month eh?!!  

Rach8279, hope your surge appears soon, but dont stress hon, it will come..... 

PompeyD, how did the decorating go?? How you feeling?

Bee, hows it going hun? Are you injecting at the mo, does this mean we are cycle buddies, i thought i was all on my own?!?!  

Kelz, how are then 3 beanies doing 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? Sorry for anyone i have missed.

As for me, well i have been for my 2nd scan today (day 10) i have to say they are very good at my clinic (after the initial problems with the protocol being sent through) The 2 follies have grown slightly (only about 1mm each!) but my lining is now 8.9 (which i believe is good?!) So i have to keep on the 150iu menopur and go back Weds for another scan, im hoping it will perhaps be end of this wek for insem??!   

Lyndsey


----------



## sarashy

HI all,
Right i will start by appolgising for if i miss anyone, i have had to get an A4 piece of paper to try and keep up. Plus my new kitten keeps attacking me while im trying to type.

Pompey - Hope the decorating went well. Can come and finish my kitchen if you have any energy left .

Bee - good luck for the scan on friday.

Rach - Hope ur surge turns up soon. Take it by all this ur not having a medicated cycle?

Lyndsey - How did the scan go today? Fingerscrossed you got the result you wanted. we must have posted at the same time. Just seen your post. Good luck for scan wed. its all sounding good.

Kitten - good luck with the ivf appointment.

Chelle - HI and welcome to the thread. Hope ur not around here as long as some of us have been. What is OI? never heard of that or i may have but called something different.

Charlotte - OMG you really sound like you have had a rubbish time. i had the same in June, 3rd round of iui, +ive test but i lost it at 7 wks. Was devastating so i know how you feel but to go through it so many times ur so brave. fingers crossed it works and sticks for you this time round.

shemonkey - hope the weather was nice for ur camping.

Sarah - good luck for testing in 3 days.

As for me - i got back to injecting last sunday. Been for my scan today, big shock, i have 6 follies. a 18mm and 17mm on one and a 18mm and 14mm on the other plus a couple of 10's around aswell, endo was 8.5mm. very lucky as they said anymore and i wouldnt have been able to have treatment. So ive had my pregnyl and basting is tomorrow at 12. fingers and toes crossed.

hi to anyone i missed.
sara
x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,
Sara - That's a bumper crop of follies   Good luck for tomorrow    

Bee - Still no AF   beginning to think being ill stopped me ovulating, hoping it shows up in next couple of days in time for me to still be your cycle buddie. Tested yesterday so know it's definately BFN. Glad you enjoyed your couple of days off  

Lyndsey - Decorating half done, probably wont get finished until next weekend so lots of mess   Lining sounds good, hope you're ready for trigger shot after next scan    

Charlotte - Welcome   Sorry you've had a rough time of it. Lots of luck for this cycle  

Sarah - Good luck for testing     How did the dress shopping go?

Shemonkey - Glad you had good weekend and are sounding positive again  

Rachel - Hope you surge soon, you must be fed up of peeing on sticks  

Hope - How are you feeling? Is it nearly time for 1st scan?

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## MandMtb

Hi IUI ladies,

Just popping on to ask a quick questions.

Those of you who have had or are having natural IUI, do you have scans before insem? If so when and if tx then abandoned because of scan results, how much have you had to pay for tx? 

I have now had 2 failed natural IUI, but never had scans before, when we enquired before the nurse said there was no need to a scan on natural cycle, but now we are thinking that we should insist on one during next cycle to check we have a decent follie in the first place. Any advice or suggestions welcomed.

Thanks in advance S x


----------



## HippyChicky

Can I join you ladies, just waiting for an appointment to meet our new consultant who will be doing our IUI (hopefully in the next few months)


----------



## Rach8279

Thanks for your support guys!! Very much appreciated!

MandMtb - hi there. I am just about to go through my 1st natural IUI just now. I had a blood test to check AH levels and also a scan where they checked if there were any blockages in my fallopian tubes etc. The scan cost around £350. Quite pricey but worth it I think. I'm glad I've had the scan and know everthing's ok beore spending more money on the IUI. I would definately suggest a scan before round 3. Best of luck to you. 

Welcome to you HippyChicky...hope you have a good consultation...let us know how you get on.

Rachel


----------



## Fran74

Hi FFs,
Just a really quick one as I have had to drive back to Bristol from Devon this morning for a blood test so I thought I'd pop in and check up on you all....see told you I couldn't last 7 days. I've just skimmed through everything so will catch up in more detail later but just wanted to say..

Shemonkey   for this round and   for the next. I am going to adopt Bee's mantra too!

Charlotte, Like Sara I had a BFP on first round of IUI and then early m/c few days later. It shows that IUI CAN work for us so let's think positively for this month. It WILL work! (Thanks Bee!)

Sara, woooohoooo great news that you have so many follies. It so HAS to work for you this time and   for super strong glue. Hope you manage to chill during the 2WW. 

Chellebelle, I will (Hopefully) be having basting around the same time as you. I'm not in the least bit superstitious but I am touching wood as I say. This tx makes you do crazy things. Anyway, I am about to start injecting on Friday and hopefully all will run smoothly this time. I feel that mantra coming on again. 

SLClarke good luck for OTD. Really hope it is a BFP for you. 


I think that is all for now. Hello newbies....... and oldies too. 

Love, Fran xx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone,

I've been staying away for the last week - I felt the need for a bit of a break after the early ovulation ..

I've had a lovely week - indulged in a bit of wine and relaxed.. had some   for fun instead of baby making..

I'm just waiting for AF to show up so that we can start again.. going to need a day 1 scan to make sure that my ovaries are clear, so fingers crossed that it's a good result.. AF should come on Sunday but I took the full dose of Clomid and the injections so it might come earlier.. I'm still getting some pain in my ovaries but hopefully it's just in my head..

Can't believe how busy it's been on here.. sorry if I miss anyone  but I'll do my best...

Fran - hope the blood test went OK - what stage are you at..

shemonkey - big hugs.. hopefully your feeling a bit better now..

Sara - great news about the follies.. what's your secret.. everything crossed for you..

Kitten - good luck with the ivf appointment.

Charlotte -       Nothing more to be said....

PompeyD - sorry about the BFN - you sound pretty positive though...    

Take care everyone - and thanks for all the support..

Allie xx


----------



## sarashy

Afternoon ladies,

Allie_jane - fingerscrossed you hit the jackpot on ur own. Glad uve been relaxing, think we all need to do a bit of that. no idea how i ended up with so many follies. Think they just finally found the right treatment, menopur used to make me feel really ill and the first two cycle of that (injecting 8 days) i only had one follie each cycle. 3rd cycle when i miscarried i used gonal f and had 3 follies (injecting for 8 days) this time again 8days worth. My only guess is ive not thought about it. Ive been to the gym, drank wine and gin and partied till the early hours basically everything you shouldnt, and i aim to carry on with that as i am now of the belief that deniying yourself of things doesnt work either.

fran -  glad your back on the roller coaster hun. we will get there. thanks for the glue im hoping it sticks to this time.

Hi hippy chick and welcome to the mad world of iui.

MandMtb - sorry i cant e any help on the costings as ours is funded. We start injections days 2, scan day 8 and usually im ready for insem on day 9. that is the only scan we have, think it is the same paying or funded. Think it is different for every clinic though. i would think its worth a scan before insem as you say to make sure its there.

pompey- yes most follies i ever had. How r u doing?

Well insem went well today and have lay on the couch cuddling the cat all afternoon with my butt in the air. Think she wonders what im doing, and again she is trying to help me write this email.

Hope everyone if ok today
sara
day 1 of 2ww
x


----------



## Guest

MandMtb-   don't know much about natural IUI i'm afraid but i'm sure a scan seems a good idea so they can see if you have nice follies. I'm having medicated cycles but I can't really see what the difference is when it comes to the actual insemination so yes I would ask for a scan     your next go works for you    x

HippyChicky-   hope your appointment comes through quickly for you and you can get started! x

Allie_Jane- sounds like you're nice and relaxed ready for your next go   Really hope it works for you this time    x

Fran- I have totally adopted 'Bees Mantra'   Lets hope it works for us, am determined not to let a negative thought enter my head..'It will work, we will be mummies' !!     x

PompeyD- glad the decoratings going well, it'll be worth all the mess   Has that af turned up yet? x

sara- follies sounded great   How did basting go?   for a bfp   

Lyndsey- good luck for your scan tomorrow    x

hopeandfaith- good to hear from you   how are you feeling?  

Hi everyone i've missed, so many of us now!

 to all.

 xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Hippychicky - Welcome to the thread   we're unexplained too which we find very frustrating, but seeing BFPs for unexplained ladies on here has made me more positive that we IUI can work for us     Hope your appointment comes through soon.

Sara - I'm good thanks, looking forward to getting on with tx again. Glad today went well & you're relaxing hope the   are doing their stuff  

Shemonkey - Meant to be painting now, not sure if DH has noticed I'm not!

Allie - Glad you're okay and had a relaxing week. Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started again.

Fran - Are you still down regging? Hope you had good holiday  

Bee -   how's things going?

Well AF has finally arrived   so can start the clomid tomorrow & call clinic to book 1st scan, probably be Friday. Really hoping it works for us this time      

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Ladies,

Pompey -  So happy you are back on treatment thats fantastic. Now then theres no hoping it will work - 'It Will Work  We will be mummys' x I'm good thanks still injecting and can't wait for the scan to see what is happening on friday  

Shemonkey - Glad to hear your feeling positive honey and no doubt your enjoying a month off 

Sarashy - Well done to you getting on to the 2ww, keeping toes fingers and eyes crossed for you x

Allie - Hope AF arrives and your day 1 scan shows that your ovarys are clear and ready for your next treatment 

Fran - Good to hear you've embraced the mantra  Hope your having a lovely holiday in Devon  Did it rain much? Where has our summer gone, I can feel another mantra coming on 'The sun WILL shine! 

Rach8279 - Any Surge yet? Really hope the ball gets roling for you 

Hippy Chick - Welcome to the thread, Good luck with your consultant appointment we are here to help if you have any questions 

Mandmtb - I have had medicated cycles on nhs so I don't think I can answer your question. However I know what you are saying, you want to know if your body is ready for the iui, I 'm guessing you check when your having a surge and gage when its time that way? The only thing you can do is put your questions to the clinic or you can try a medicated IUI? Sorry I'm not much help, sending you a hug  hope you get your concerns across to the clinic and they can reassure you.

Lyndsey1111 - You are not on your own hon, we are cycle buddies I'm on day six of injecting (cd9) Probably be a while for me before insem tho as it usually takes a while  How are you doing? Hope scan goes well and you are all ready x 

Hope - Thankyou for your positive thoughts chick x

Hello to rach66, kitten, lyns, slclarke hope your all o.k I know i've missed someone - sorry x

Well for me - I'm injecting and feeling normal apart from the incessant water retention but am feeling positive and living life normally. Two days til scan so looking forward to see where i'm at, hopefully things are progressing.  to all x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there peeps 

I am still lurking  

Tobe I am ok thanks oppointment went well Monday now off to Bart's IVF scary stuff and I no what you mean with the water attention I had it quite bad.

Hope you lot are ok I have started a mantra   ready WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG everyone that believes me say it out loud  

yes I have cracked

Kitten


----------



## SLClarke

Hi Kitten

WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG everyone that believes me say it out loud  

Can't believe tomorrow is nearly here, getting very nervous now, I just    it is a BFP.

Off to Meadowhall (aka Meadowhell) tonight as I still haven't got an outfit for the wedding on Friday!

Sending lots of    

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Allie_Jane

WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG
WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG
WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG
WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG
WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG
WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG
WE WILL BE MOTHERS , WE WILL FALL PG

..Sarah - good luck for tomorrow..     to you...


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi again ...

Just a quick question..

How do we all feel about   during the TWW.. On my first IUI I was too scared to.. but that's daft right?

With my next cycle starting soon I've got to thinking about it again.. that being said - after ttc for 3 year.. 2 weeks without sex isn't a bad thing  

Allie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there 

I was to frightend to as well but it can't hurt it so just relaxe

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Allie - can honestly say it never entered my mind not to   during the 2WW   

Bee - okay no more hoping, IT WILL WORK     I've got my 1st scan on Friday too but not normally much happening by CD4. Start injections tomorrow.

Kitten - Glad you're getting to move onto IVF quickly    

Sarah - Everything crossed for you for testing    

Lyndsey - How you getting on? You nearly ready for insem?    

 to everyone else, hope you're all well  


PompeyD


----------



## rushdengal

Hi,

just thought I'd introduce myself, I've got my 3rd consultant appointment tomorrow (although I've only ever met the nurse) will get the results (suspect there fine) and will hopefully start IUI. At my last appointment at the beginning of May i was told I'd be starting IUI quite quickly if this is what they mean by quick then i guess this is going to a long painful waiting game.

I'm getting nervous about the appointment and whats ahead, so I've been reading hopeful for little insights.

Wish me luck

Helen


----------



## PompeyD

Helen - Welcome to the thread   Good luck for appointment tomorrow hope all your results are good    Sounds quick to be starting to me, we had to wait 15 months from results appointment to get started, it felt more like 15 years  
If you've any questions ask away loads of experience on here  


PompeyD


----------



## Rach8279

Hi, 

WooHoo...detected a surge this morning! Went to the clinic for a blood test and they have confirmed that I'm ovulating! Going for my IUI at 9.30 am tomorrow!!  I'm so relieved, I really thought I'd missed the boat this cycle. 

I know this might sound silly, but I have read that after you have the IUI it is beneficial to lie with your legs/pelvis elevated for a while. Is this true or is this something that anyone does? 

Sarah - Good luck for tomorrow  

Helen - welcome, good luck for tomorrows consultation, hope all is well.  

Rachel x


----------



## Guest

WE WILL FALL PG, WE WILL BE MOTHERS!!   

Woohoo Rach good luck tomorrow! When I had my insem the nurse told me to lie down for about 20 mins afterwards and said that after that the   were up there to stay so it was ok to move around as normal!!    x

Hi Helen   good luck at your consultation tomorrow. What results are you waiting for? We found that once we had our initial iui consultaton everything moved really quickly, we just had to wait for my next af to start, so hopefully things will get moving for you now! x

Good luck tomorrow Sarah      x

Allie i'm sure   won't hurt on the 2ww if anything it will probably help you relax, enjoy  !! x

Good luck at Barts Kitten    x

Hope everyone could enjoy the   today! xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, hope you are all doing ok on this miserable day?!

Rach, yeay!! Finally!    for your insem tomorrow and for the 2ww of course.

Helen. hello and welcome, this whole ttc process is so long and drawn out, but it will be so worth it when we are pg. Good luck for your journey.

Kitten, good to hear from you, glad you are well on your IVF journey now, oh yeah and loving your mantra! 

Allie, good luck for this round of treatment  

Bee, I am on cd12 so slightly ahead of you, nice to know there are others going through this at the same time. Hope you are doing ok??     for us all!

Shemonkey, hope you are ok hun?

PompeyD, Yeay you starting treatment again! Hope the injecting and the scan goes well on Friday.

Fran,     for this round for you.  

Sarah,     for tomorrow for you, its looking positive though if you have no sign of af 

Sara,     for this 2ww for you. Hope your litte kitten is ok and not too mischievous!!

As for me, i have been for my 3rd scan today (cd12) and the follies are growing.....slowly! I have one at 13mm a couple at 10mm and some smaller ones, they just seem to be taking ages! But when i asked if this was 'normal' they said they have purposely stimulated slowly this time due to PCOS. My lining is 9.3mm, so this is good, i think?! Back for another scan on Friday (4th scan!)

     To all of us!!

Lyndsey


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Fran - I'll hopefully start my jabs on either Friday or Saturday, so we'll have to make sure we keep each other up to date

Helen - Best of luck for results day tomorrow

Rachel - Good luck for tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is feeling well today

Chelle
xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Chellebelle, 

just wanted to say good luck for this round of treatment for you, adopt the mantra, and believe it!! It will happen! 

Lyndsey


----------



## SLClarke

Hi ladies

I got a BFP - i am so shocked, can't get it in my head at all.

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Oh Sarah - I'm sooo happy for you - you must be thrilled..


----------



## Guest

Woohoo congrats Sarah, well done you!


----------



## PompeyD

Sarah -      that's great news really happy for you & your DH and it's another unexplained     Have a lovely time at the wedding tomorrow.

Instant success for the mantra, lets hope it stays that way  

Off to do my first injection of this round, then scan tomorrow  

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## kelz2009

Sarah well done    

Hope everyone is ok on here, sorry havent been on here for a while as not been feeling very good, sick all day lol. Who made up the name morning sickness   I think it has to be a MAN!!!!!!!

I have been for 9 week + 1 day scan and triplets are doing gr8, they are bouncing around the screen     . they must be very vain and put show on for the camera lol. Two were measuring 9+1 and 1 at 9 weeks- nurse is very happy about this. Had great pics of them. I love these babies with my  . (my dp thinks this is one of my crazy sayings lol). 

Hope you get run of bfps on here, you all deserve it    
kelz xxxxxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies

Just thought I'd pop on to let you know I'm moving onto IVF.  Had follow up on Monday and was given the choice of more IUI or IVF, so thought we'd just jump straight to it.  Think if IUI was going to work for us it would've done already.

Pleased to see that there are lots of newbies on here, and also BFPs keep coming.  I'll still be lurking to keep an eye on you ladies if that's ok  

Just wanted to send special    to Sara, Bee and Pompey - hope you all get the BFPss you deserve, I'll be   for you 

  for all

Lyns x x


----------



## Guest

Good luck with your IVF Lyns,   it works for you     xx


----------



## Lynschez

Thanks Shemonkey, rally hope IUI works for you too


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Sarah, WOOHOO!!! I did have a feeling you may be! Congratulations!!     

Lyns, Good luck for your IVF, im sure this will be your time.    

Kelz, glad all is going well for you  

Lyndsey


----------



## Rach8279

Hi, 

Wow - fantastic news Sarah!!! Congratulations!!!!     . So happy for you. 

Well, had my insem this morning...all went very well so I am told. Now the dreaded 2ww. Gotta go for test on 18th Aug. Got a feeling it's going to proper drag in!!!  Thank God you are all here  

Rachel xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning just looked well done sarah  .

Kitten


----------



## hopeandfaith

Sarah, CONGRATULATIONS, what lovely news to pop into!  

i hope you are all doing okay xx

Me, i dont think it has still sunk in yet, and dont think it will till after my scan which seems like ages away xx

sending  you all lots of   thoughts and i hope you are all okay

lots a love


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hiya,

Sarah - Woo Hoo Well done that woman! Congratulations, sending sticky vibes             - The cartoon dance is for luck x

Hope - It'll sink in when you see that little beanie on the screen  , best day of your life i bet x x Glad u are o.k x

Rach8279 - Glad basting went well for you hon,  you get the result you are hoping for  x

Lyns - Good luck with the ivf, how many go's do you get if you don't mind me asking? Thankyou for the special   Sending some to you too   

Kelz - Three healthy bambinos!    well done lady thats fab news. Take good care of yourself x

Pompey d - Hope your scan went o.k today,   x

Lyndsey - Things seem to be progressing nicely for you, I'm sure those follies will get growing and be nice big fat follies for your next scan x

Shemonkey - Hi hope your o.k  x

Helen - Hello, how did your app go yesterday, Did your results come back, I hope you can move forward with treatment, the waiting is a pain in the a*$e but you get there in the end. Take care  x

Hi chellebelle, kitten,allie, and everyone else - IT WILL WORK! x x x

Well for me - Its not great news, I've had seven injections of 112 gonal f over seven days and had a scan today and follies have shrunk and lining has gone from 3mm down to 1.6mm which is not good. They have upped the gonal f to 150 and I have to go back on tues to see if things have improved. Its really disappointing as i have been so positive. Life sucks sometimes hey.  x


----------



## Guest

Hey Bee     try and stay positive, I know it's hard     things improve by Tues     xxx


----------



## rushdengal

Hi,

firstly well done Sarah, so pleased for you and thanks to all those that wished me luck for my appointment. 

it was my 3rd appointment, i had one in November and one in May, and still no consultant.  I don't mind really though the nurse is great, and being  a nurse myself i know who really gets things moving!

Unfortunately it didn't go as planned, and was dropped a bombshell infact.  My HSG showed i have bilateral hydrosalpinx (fluid blocking my tubes so sperm cant get up or egg down), the best case scenario is they do a laparoscopy and drain the fluid, i may then be able to get pregnant naturally but this is very unlikely the fluid will probably return and it can be toxic to the implantation.  Worst case scenario and more likely, is that my tubes are to damaged to function, they may need removing, and I'll never conceive naturally.  Either way IUI is out the window and IVF is my only option.  My area only offer one free cycle so  its time to start saving i guess.  This is my first appointment where i didn't take my husband , thinking it was more of a formality, i ended up phoning him in tears.  He's coming with me next time! 

Whats really annoying is that my GP when referring never documented a previous pregnancy or infection that was probably linked a few weeks later, that may have meant we'd have been looking more specifically for things like this weeks ago.

Helen


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Oh Helen bless you, what a day, I really hope you can proceed with the ivf but i realise there is a little way to go before that, Sending you lots of hugs       let us know how your laporoscopy goes. we are still here to support you x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Helen -   sorry you had bad news and when your DH wasn't there. All the best for the laparoscopy.   you only need the one cycle of IVF

Bee -     so sorry your scan wasn't good news. Don't give up IT WILL WORK just taking slightly longer than planned this cycle. Hope the increased dose does the trick over the weekend        

Rachel - Congrats on getting to the 2WW, hope it passes quickly for you  

Lyns - Thanks for the     Good luck for IVF really hope it works for you   Do you know when you'll be getting started?

Kelz - Glad triplets are doing well   Take care of yourself.

Shemonkey - How are you?

I had my day 4 scan today, couple of follies starting to grow   Got another scan on Monday so   they both carry on growing.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well. Have a good weekend  

PompeyD


----------



## Hobie

Hi all FF
Just popped on to say huge congrats to Sarah  - wonderful news. Hope thats the start of another BFP run on here.

Kelz glad to hear all is well with you and your little ones are growing well - scans are wonderful arent they.

Hope - I hope you got my message, laptops been playing up lately.

 to everyone on the 2ww or starting treatment - you guys really do deserve your BFP's. 
Wont attempt to do personals as there are just too many on here for me to keep up with, Im still popping on from time to time to see how you are all doing. Take care.

Hobie


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi everyone

Rach, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you, i think i will be joining you as of Monday      for us both!

Bee, oh hun, so sorry it wasnt the best news for you at your scan, but you'll get there, that is better than being told there are far too many follicles so they have to abandon the cycle. Keep drinking the pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts etc..... 

PompeyD, Come on follies!! Get growing! Glad your scan went well.  

Helen, sorry to hear you didnt get the best news and sorry dh wasnt there with you, that must have been awful. But just think it only takes the 1 go at IVF for it to work,    it does for you. 

Shemonkey, hope you are well?

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing ok??

Well as for me, i went for my 4th scan this morning and finally it looks as though we are getting there!! Yeay! We now have about 3 follies looking promising at 17mm, 15.3 and 13.5 and then quite a few others at about 9mm! I have to go for another scan tomorrow morning, but have collected my trigger shot today from the chemist, they seem to think i will be taking this Sun night ready for Mon??! OOOO nervous now!! 

Lyndsey


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Hoibie

yes thanks sweetie, i got your message, i messaged you back hun xx  

i hope you all have a lovely weekend and keep all those   thoughts going


----------



## Fran74

Morning FFs,

First of all big hooooooray for Sarah on your BFP. Now comes the hard part in waiting for first scan so wishing you a stress free few weeks (if that is at all possible).  

Bee, hope things have improved by Tuesday for you. Hang in there. keep going with the mantra. let us know how you get on. 

Chelle, I started injecting last night. Only just though as I has been sent the wrong kind of medication. I am on Puregon and to cut a long story short had been sent little jars that didn't fit into the pen so I couldn't use it. Luckily my dh is a nurse so he found some other needles for me and did the injection himself. I have been onto the phone to the clinic today to sort this out. I am just worried that the syringe wasn't accurate enough and I will over or under stimulate. Errrgh, hopefully I will get this sorted soon enough. Have you started injecting yet Chelle? Is this your first IUI, I can't remember?


----------



## Guest

woo hoo Lyndsey those follies sound great! Hope it all goes ahead for you on Monday, fingers crossed for a lovely bfp     x

PompeyD-     a little follie dance for you! Grow follies grow   x

Ooo good luck fran!   this is your turn     x

Helen- so sorry your appointment didn't go well, and when you were on your own too   Let us know how you get on and what you decide to do    x

Rach8279- how are you feeling, are you coping ok with the 2ww, keep busy and try not to stress too much    x

Sarah- has it sunk in yet?   x

Chelle- how's the injecting going, you ok?    x

Hi Hobie, Hope, Bee and anyone i've missed x

Well, I've dusted off my clearblue fertility monitor for our natural month so we'll see what happens, lots of     and fingers crossed. Not holding out too much hope but you never know  

Take care everyone and lots of     and   xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, 

 Sorry for lack of personals this time, i just wanted to let you all know that i majorly over stimulated by this morning so unfortunately our tx has been cancelled this time.

I just wondered if i could ask what peoples opinions of ttc naturally after over stimulating, as in, i have been told to do the trigger shot tonight so will prob ovulate Mon, only problem is i have been told i have 5 follies that will prob be release!! (Don't think we could handle......hang on whats 5 babies?!)

Thanks for all the replies to my other posts and to everyone who has wished me luck. Just wasnt meant to be this time.....bloody stupid PCOS!!!!! 

Just got a glass of wine on the go......!

Lyndsey


----------



## Fran74

Oh nooo, what a shame Lyndsey. I know what I'd do in your situation. I would be wreckless and do the wrong thing but you are only 26 and have time on your side even though it probably doesn't feel like it now. Enjoy your glass of wine my dear.


----------



## Guest

Oh Lyndsey i'm so sorry   

We had the same problem when I was on Clomid last year. We were told not to have sex as all the follies could release an egg but we through caution to the wind and did anyway. I didn't fall pregnant but I just think it's such a waste not to even try, and I just thought it was pretty unlikely that every egg would fertilize. As Fran has said you do have time on your side though and it is a risk to take but just letting you know what we did! 

Hopefully they will monitor you   closely next time so this doesn't happen again. When do they do your first scan? Our clinic do mine on day 7 and only let me inject every other day on the lowest dose, I really hope they get it right for you.

Enjoy your wine honey    xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Fran and Shemonkey thank you so much for your replies, i hope you are both well?

I have to say i feel really bad drinking at this time, but i just thought you know what bugger it, i have been off alcohol for so long and longed for a glass of wine!! I know this sounds terrible doesnt it!?

The clinic say they do the first scan on day 9, but mine did happen to fall on day 7, they have been pretty much doing scans every other day, so i cant blame them at all (although DH still does, very much!!) I suppose they can never predict how everyones body will react to the drugs.... 

Anyway, my DH is so like right we must have lots of   to catch these follies, but im a little apprehensive because at the mo i just have PCOS to contend with (and this is bad enough) what if i fall pregnant with say 3 of the follies and 1 of those is ectopic and i have to have a tube removed, then i will be in a tens times worse state. I know its such a hard decision and i have to say my initial reaction is 'oh bugger it, we'll just do it and see what happens' but when i actually think the possibilities through......?? 

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

Hey Lyndsey  

Don't feel bad about having a glass of wine, i'm sure 1 or even 2 glasses won't do you any harm at all, you deserve it  

Must admit I hadn't really thought about the ectopic possibilty, but then I have always been a bit reckless! Have they said when you can try again, might be best to wait until your next go   

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Lyndsey,   sorry you've had to abandon this cycle. I know it's hard but the clinic will have learnt lots from this cycle to be able to get the correct number of follicles next month   It's good that your PCOS is responding to the drugs and I'm sure you'll get your BFP really soon   Not sure what I'd do about trying naturally which isn't very helpful I know, I'm sure the glass of wine will help you decide  


PompeyD


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies im back off my lovely holiday it was very good

lyndsey - i think if i was you i would be hitting the    i know you say you have 5 follies but they might not all produce eggs that get fertilised and it does seem like a waste of eggs but thats just me hope your next cycle goes really well

shemonkey - fingers crossed for your natural cycle hope it goes well

hopeand faith - how are you 

sarah - congrats on you bfp 

everyone else   


as for me dh and i had a huge heart to heart over baby making etc and we have come home with a really positive attitude, were going to loose weight about 2 or 3 stone each we went shopping today and bought all healty food etc and we cleared out all the crap that was in our cupboards

i really think that my weight is part of my problem last year i lost over a stone and i ovulated by myself and got pregnant just my lil pip didnt stay after that i pilled the weight on so my thinking is that if i loose weight again you never know

also i came home to a letter from my consultant telling me my bloods were borderline and i didnt ovulate (which i knew) so she wants me to start taking metiformin so gotta sort that out with my gp on monday

im also a little confused again as we were hoping to start the ball rolling with the gcrm and iui but now im wondering should i wait and see what happens with the metiformin and my diet as i have an appointment in september with our nhs consultant so im kinda thinking i should just wait to see what she says then as i dont imagine she'd write to me to take a drug if she didnt think it would help me    very confused


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Really hope you are all ok??

Bubblicious, i will just say, i have never ovulated on my own in my life, but when i was put on Metformin i did a couple of times, all on my very own, so i think it definately does work and have an effect, if thats any help....! I have asked the clinic for another prescription of this as last time i was on it i thought when you spotted the LH surge this was when you had to   so now i know its after that, i feel this could work for us, worth a shot i reckon!!   Good luck for whatever you decide, its good that you now have a PMA, i think this really helps.

Thanks to you all for the replies. They really helped to make me feel a little better yesterday, thanks  

We are feeling a little better today, i think! It was just such a blow because i was so not expecting them to say that, i thought we were all geared up Mon insem, anyhow its done with now, so onwards and upwards!!! They say i will be able to go again on the next cycle (so a couple of weeks) Has anyone else had this experience and still managed to keep their funding from it (e.g. we were entitled to 3 gos, the nurse is gonna ask Monday at the finance department if we will still be entitled to 3 or if this counts as a 'go')I have to say im not holding much hope out for this not counting as a 'go' cos its sooo expensive isnt it?

Just out of interest, i took my prenyl trigger shot last night about 10pm, so when would i ovulate, is it around 36hrs later? (Just in case we decide!!)

Thanks

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Lyndsey, glad you're a bit brighter today. It's good that you can start again next cycle   I had my first cycle abandoned at the same point and it didn't count as one of our gos, clinic only count it if they actually do the insemination. Really hope yours comes back and says the same  
You should ovulate 36 hours after the pregnyl injection  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend in the sunshine  

PompeyD


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Hope everyone's getting on ok and enjoying the weather - Its sunny here for once!!

I'm getting myself worked up and need to chill out a bit I think.

I've taken provera and finished on Tues (5 days ago) normally AF arrives within 3 days of finishing tablets, but all I have is sore boobs and a bit emotional, but no other signs. Normally I'm cramping all over the place.

What do we think ladies - how long has provera taken to get AF going for those who have taken it?

Chelle
x


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi Fran

Just read your post. Arte you ok?

Did you get the puregon sorted out? Thank goodness for your DH! I'm sure you will be ok and if they know that maybe they'll monitor you a bit closer than normal?

As for me - i'm STILL waiting for AF. So much for being like clockwork!!!

It is my first cycle, but i've had provera before so can't really understand why AF isn't here yet!

Let me know how your getting on

Chelle
x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Chellebelle, just to let you know it usually takes me 3-5 days for af to turn up after Provera.

Lyndsey


----------



## Fran74

Hi Chelle
Yeah I am fine. DH is going to carry on doing the injecting and I am going into the clinic tomorrow to sort it out so all is well. 
I had to take northisterone which does the same thing as provera and it took 6 days for AF to show up. I was completely freaking out as last time it was 2 days so don't worry it will show up soon and then you will be able to get on with the fun part. When do you think you will start injecting and what dose did they put you on?
Fran x


----------



## Cbelle1

no idea! i'm supposed to start on day after AF - so your guess is as good as mine!!

i'm starting on 112. Just want to get on with it now! hey ho it will all be worth it if it works!

Are you getting ok with DH doing the jabs then?

Chelle
x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey all, 

Hope you are all well??

Oh well we have been very naughty!!     on its way to the (possibly 5 follies!!) I know i have read on here of someone whos cycle got abandoned as they had 4 follies and they continued to have bms and ended up pg with just 1, can anyone remember who that was!  

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

good luck Lyndsey!! xxx


----------



## Fran74

Go Lyndsey. I'm sure you have done the right thing. At least this way you won't be thinking 'what if..' in months to come. Wishing you a BFP but hoping we won't be reading about you in the 'sun' in 9 months time.  

Chelle, getting on fine with the jabs thanks as dh is still doing them. I will have to do them myself tomorrow and wednesday as I am going camping and he isn't coming with me. I would be fine with using the pen but he is having to draw up the drugs with one needle and then change to another and it is a bit more complicated. Sure I'll be fine though. Has af arrived yet? I hope so, I need a cycle buddy!! Have you thought of doing a hpt if not, just in case.....

Is anyone due to test soon?


----------



## cat0208

Hi Girls.  
Lyndsey - hopefully it'll work for you the proper way!  i had an abandoned cycle and the nurse said it would count but i kicked up and they then said that it wouldnt!  usually they only count it if they get to insem.
Fran - enjoy ur camping!
Chellebelle - hope ur woman hurries up!  God she has a lot to answer for doesnt she!!!
Bubblicous - hopefully the changes you make get the desired outcome and you can hop off this rollercoaster.
Sarah - BFP - congrats!  Shemonkey - hope you get one too...the natural way
pompey - is it today u have scan?  hope it goes well.
to all you others - bee, rach, hobie and all others.  hope u all doing well.  

I know i dont post much but keep close eye on you all and ur progress.  I've been away for a few weeks now so havent been able to come on and update you...i got BFP on 1st full cycle!  I cannot believe it.  If you remember i was told that i had already ovulated but when i went back there was still one large follicle!  It was a complete emotional rollercoaster but i can honestly say i didnt believe it would work.  i went for big long walks and drank coffee and had few glasses of wine during 2ww. i has really bad af like pains and believed she was just around the corner.  i just want to give you all hope and show that iui does work.  I'm now just over 5 weeks and have date for my 7 week scan and just   that everything is ok.  

I hope you dont mind but i'll still come on here to see how u all getting on.  u truly are a lovely bunch of girls and i really hope that my news helps give you the belief that iui does work.

best wishes to you all   

cat xxx


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone..

First Cat0208 - big congrats you must be thrilled.. 

I went for my day1 scan today (it's actually day 3 but that's the weekend for you) and got the all clear to start a new cycle of IUI.. I don't know if you will remember but I had a surprise ovulation last month and missed it.. I was really upset by it and the fact that no-one explained to me what had happened  .. we the nurse today couldn't have been nicer.. she sat with me and chatted about this months treatment so I'm much more hopeful. . I've also booked in a course of Acupuncture   to to compliment the treatment..

It's so nice to be starting again.. I don't know if anyone else feels this but the failed cycle was almost worse than the 2ww.. at least with that you have hope but the failed one just sucked...

Anyway - back on the merry go round.

Sorry for lack of personals - I'm at work but I'll catch up later..

 to everyone waiting right now (for basting / 2ww)
 If it's not going great..
and   to everyone else..

Couldn't do it without you ladies..

Allie xxx


----------



## SLClarke

Hello ladies

Thank you for all your kind words, it really made me smile

Wedding was fantastic last Friday, I couldn't stop smiling all day

Still not sinking in but I am sure it will soon

Hope everyone is ok, sending lots of      

Love Sarahxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Cat - That's great news       wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy. Let us know how you're getting on  

Allie - Glad you're back on the rollercoaster   this cycle works for you. Have they changed your meds for this go?

Fran - Have you started stimming now? Enjoy camping, hope injections go okay  

Lyndsey - Welcome to your 2ww, hope it goes quick for you  

Bee - Good luck for scan tomorrow, hope those follies have grown   You okay?

Sara - Do you test soon? Hope 2WW is going okay  

Shemonkey - Thanks for follie dance   Hope the   works for you  

Chelle - Has AF turned up yet?

 to anyone I've missed.

I went for my day 7 scan today, now got 3 follies at 12mm and lining thickening up nicely. Just hope they carry on growing as they've reduced my dose from today  Scan again Wednesday. Feeling positive that this cycle will work    


PompeyD


----------



## Rach8279

Hi 

I'm sorry I've not been intouch over last few days. I have been reading but I don't feel I can contribute very much. I have no idea about the drugs/follies/injections stuff as we've had natural cycle iui-d. Please don't think me ignorant. 

I am really thinking and praying for you all    . 

2ww is starting to drive me nuts! It's so surreal not knowing what's going on inside you. My partner is being very good, she's keeping me calm. Just over a week to go...... 

Rachel x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hiya,

Pompey - Good to hear your cycle is going well honey and yes it will work!  I'm o.k thankyou i'm alot more relaxed in some ways but a bit sa;prehensive about tomorrow so will let you know how that goes 

Sarah - Glad your o.k and had a good day at the wedding 

Allie - Glad this cycle is starting off positively and the nurses spent some time with you. Best of luck chick and hope they ammend your treatment and get it right for you 

Cat -   that is fantastic news         (a random selection of emoticons for good luck) and it really does give us hope with iui, let us know how you scan goes.

Fran - Glad injections are going well, have a great time camping hope it dosen't  Have a nice break.

Lyndsey - Hope you catch a follie or two! x  

Chelle - Aunt Flo is a pain in the a£$e hope she arrives soon so you can get going x

Bubbilicious - Good luck hope the metformin does the trick x

Rach - Don't worry we don't think your being ignorant, hope your 2ww goes quickly hon x

Hiya to everyone else, I'm o.k really hopin the upped dose of gonal f does the trick and that my scan tomorrow is good news please please please. x

 to all x


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

AF has half arrived (without going into too much detail!)

Have fun camping Fran - Hopefully we will still be cycle buddies!

Anyway off to bed! I'll try to catch up with everyone tomorrow night

Chelle
x


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

catz - congrats bfp on 1st full cycle you must be so chuffed bet you cant wait to see your little bean on scan 

chellebelle - soz to here af turned up 

tobeornottobe-      for your scan tomorrow hope you get what you need hunni

rach- hope 2ww wait goes quickly and does drive u to mad

pompey - well done you fingers crossed they keep growing good good luck for wednesday   

slclarke - congrats on you bfp 

allie jane - thats great you got the go ahead for the next cycle good luck with the acupuncture need to let me know how it goes as i had been thinking about getting that too

everyone else    

well as for me i went to gp today and got metformin so i stered that its only a 3 week supply though so dont really see what its going to do but dr orders my gp was discussing iui with me she was lovely she really thins its the best option for us although she did say ivf would be good too but she doesnt see why iui wouldnt work for us so deff decided that once i see consultant next month im going to say iui is for us and go private though a few girls on some of the other boards had suggested i ask for another drug to make me ovulate cant remember the name now though

well im off to bed as its back to work tomorrow for my 2weeks off


----------



## Guest

Good luck for your scan today Bee     xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Thanks girls for the good luck wishes for today, the scan wasn't good there are no follies that have grown although lining has improved from 1.6 to 2.8 but still no where near good enough, so we are continuing on 150 gonal f, scan friday she thinks we'll get there but that it will take a long time. She did say that if the endo dosen't thicken up enough then we won't be able to go ahead. Feel so depressed today and have got to work this afternoon and evening aaaarghh i just want to curl up in a ball in bed and forget about today! Sorry for the rant girls but i know you all understand x


----------



## cat0208

Bee - been thinking of you all morning and was really praying that you had responded well.  Keep ur chin up hun and   that by friday those wee follies appear.  Would they not consider increasing ur dose?
Would you considered taking time out from work...my GP signed me off while i was going through it all and i really think it helped.  This is all so difficult and i felt that it was never going to work while i was trying to balance work with treatment.  Work will continue without you and this is much more important.  you cant give both 100% as much as you try/want.

Look after yourself hun and try and stay positive.  Will say wee prayer that fridays scan goes well   

Cat xoxo


----------



## hopeandfaith

Bee sending you a big   and thinking of you hunny, i really hope they grow, think positive, hard i know.

i hope you are all okay xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey everyone

I  hope you are all doing ok?

Cat0208, congratulations, you must be over the moon. Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes. 

Bee, Dont be down hun (i know this is easier said than done) im sure you will get there, keep drinking the pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts for your lining. Im sure at your next scan you will have some progress. Everyone is different and lets be honest slow and gradual is beter than quick and then far too many follicles etc. Sending you a huge   keep positive hun  

Bubbilicious, hope you get on well with the metformin, i do just have 1 word of advice for it though, i dont know what dose you have been given, but i was on 3/day and if i didnt build them up gradually, it can upset your stomach. 

Chellebelle, hope you are doing ok?

Rach8279, hope your 2ww passes quickly for you and DP. 

Pompey, that sounds great with your scans, good luck for Wed and hope they can insem soon for you.

Allie, just wanted to say good luck for this round and i cant say i know how the 2ww feels, but i know a failed cycle is HORRIBLE!!! All that hope, positive thinking down the swanny!  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok.

As for me, i had a horrible morning (just feeling down about the whole abandoned treatment etc, also they called me last night from the clinic to tell me that this abandoned one will count as one of our 'gos', so thats 1 down 2 to go!!) But i have spoken to a few people about how i am feeling and do feel a little better (bless em, they cant say anything to actually help the situation) but i do feel better for talking about my feelings. I dont know about everyone else but sometime you feel so alone, like no one else has any idea h ow you feel etc... 

Lyndsey


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Lynsey   you let it all out hun other wise it just pops out when you don't exspect it.

Bee they will grow chin up hot water bottle  hun .

 every one 

Kitten


----------



## bubblicous

evening ladies

lyndsey - ive to take 3 a day too but ive to build up to it the gp said to build up and by friday i should be on 3 a day, thats rubbish that that cycle counted as one of your 3 fingers crossed for the next one or even  sbetter still   that a little   found his way there with your   you never know 

bee - sorry scan wasnt great today honey but keep going maybe on friday there will be a big change      

as forme well i went back to work today god was i tired its amazing how much 2 weeks off affects you but hey it was fun
doing really well with the healthy us plan not wobbled a bit yet normally id have phoned a chinese by now but no were very serious this time and what to see huge improvement within 6 months if not sooner

 for everyone


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Bee -   so sorry things haven't improved much. Glad they think things will get moving again,   for a growth spurt before Friday. Horrible having to go to work when you feel miserable. Take care  

Lyndsey - Seems unfair that they count that as a go, but try and think positive that you've tried with lots of follies so there's still a better chance of a BFP than on a normal cycle     We all know how you feel and are here for you  

Bubblicous - Glad you've decided to give IUI a go, hope the healthy lifestyle does the trick  

Chelle - Glad AF has arrived, when do you start injections?

Rachel -   hope it goes quick for you, when you due to test?

Kitten -   how's things with you?

Hope everyone else is okay?  

Got scan in morning, should know then when insem is likely to be. Does anyone else struggle taking time off at short notice? I haven't told anyone at work and the longer it goes on the harder I'm finding it, but feel that telling anyone would be even worse  

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

AF appeared in a big way today!!! So jabs start tomorrow night!! hope I can remember how to - its been a while!!

Pompey - Good luck with the scan  

Bubblicous - Well done on the healthy eating - i'm a sucker for a lovely Kung Po!! 

Lyndsey - Sorry to hear what the clinic had to say. You have to spill your guts. I didn't last time I had treatment and I almost ended up in a straight jacket!!  

tobeornottobe? - They will grow, keep positive!!  

Hope everyone else is doing good

Chelle
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

I'm fine thanks Pompey just playing the waiting game should start IVF in November- DEC time hopefully as they have put me though to Bart's now and a good success rate so very excited, everything ok with you hope scan go's well for you.

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Scan didn't go so good today, none of my follies have grown & my lining is thiner   Think my follies have come out in sympathy for you Bee   Back to daily injections and scan again Friday, lets hope they get going again  

Sorry no personals, hope everyone is okay


PompeyD


----------



## cat0208

PompeyD -   

sending you lots of    

Cat xoxo


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Pompey chin up and hot water botle dear make them grow  .

Kitten


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey everyone

Pompey, sorry it wasnt the best news hun. Pineapple juice, and heat to make em grow and the lining thicken up a bit then for you!! Will be better on Fri im sure.  

Chellebelle, good luck with your injecting, just like riding a bike, im sure it will have come back to you?! 

Bubbilicious, i was told to take a little more time building them up in my system, i had 1 for a week then 2 for a week and finally built up to 3, are you on the slow release ones? If you do find your stomach is a little dodgy with them my advice would be to stay on 1 for a while etc.....  Hopefully you will see some results from these, have they said you have PCO?

Kitten, good to know you are on track for starting IVF, its all waiting though isnt it?!

As for me, i suppose i am on a 2ww really arent i?! Because i dont ovulate i dont know what is normal 'aches and pains' due to ovulation etc...!   Sun, Mon, Tue i had pain in what i would imagine is my ovariy area (bear in mind there were 5 follicles being released!) Then today ive had like a cramp type pain just a little set to the left and a little lower than the 'ovary' pain?? Is this normal(ish) for ovulation type pain??

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok??

Lyndsey


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Just a quick one from  me, wanted to send pompey a big hug       know how you feel, We both have scans tomorrow lets hope we get better results, best of luck chick i'll be thinkin of you tomorrow.x

I'll catch up with everyone tomorrow x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Bee&Pompey      

Lyndsey


----------



## bubblicous

lyndsey - the dr suggested i be up to 3 a day by tomorrow, my tummy isnt to happy at the mo i think ive had a bit of an upset one iukwim (need to stay close to the loo) yesterday and today the 2 days ive been on 3 a day, they said i didnt have pcos so dont know why they gave me it


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks for all the   ladies. Feeling bit more positive again today, been busy at work which has taken my mind off it.

Bee - Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, I'll be sending positivie vibes your way      

Lyndsey - Sounds like ovulation pain, mine is normally a stitch / cramp type pain. 2ww is full of different cramps & twinges to drive us  

Bubblicous - Hope your tummy is better soon  

Fran & Chelle - How are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is okay  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Bee and PompeyD, good luck for your scans tomorrow    will be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Fran74

Morning all

Had a scan this morning and I have one follicle at 16mm and lining at 8mm so the nurse was happy with that and I have hcg injection set for sunday and then the basting on Tuesday morning. Can't believe how quick is was this time round. Chelle, hope you are not too far behind me. 

Pompey and Bee, hoping you guys had better news this morning.    

Fran x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hiya Girls, Thanks for the good luck messages, scan didn't go well today as still no growth and endo went from 2.8 to 2.9 which is nothing! I don't understand it coz the gonal f went up to 150 and I've made o.k progress before. I'm on cd 17 and have been injecting for two weeks aaaarghhh! Fed up with it now. They want me to carry on with 150 for three more days and i go back for a scan on tues. Feel so sad this week and today has just compounded it.    

Pompey - Hope you have better luck than me today, let us know how you get on   x

Lyndsey - Hope you get a bfp from this months cycle when will you test? x

     to everyone hope your all o.k, sorry for the lack of personals but i am reading your posts and thinking about you all and wish the best possible outcome for you x x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hello everyone, hope you are all ok?

Just wanted to give bee a big  , you sound really down in the dumps with it all. Sorry the scan didnt go as planned. Was it like this last time for you also?  Are you on the same injections as last time? I wonder why all our stupid bodies react in such different ways to these drugs, you have some (like me!) who produce far too many follicles after just a few injections at the increased does (150 menopur) then others like you who dont get much action for ages! Stupid   bodies!!! Can we somehow meet in the middle do you think?! 

Good luck for the follow up scan. Hopefully your body will behave and start responding a little more to the regime by then.

Big    to you, try not to get too down over the weekend. I hope you have a good DH who is there for you to moan/complain/take it out on!

I will test a week on Sun (officially) but dont think i will last that long, hcg injection takes 10 days to leave our systems doesnt it......?! 

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Bee -   so sorry that your follies don't want to grow this cycle. Do they have any idea why it's not working this month or is it just one of those things that's sent to upset us? Really hope things kick into action for you over the weekend   Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off it for a bit?

Fran - Glad your scan went well, great news that you're ready for insem next Tuesday  

Lyndsey - Are we going to have to set the   on you?   

Shemonkey - Thanks for the     Hope things are okay with you  

Things seem to have improved a bit, largest follie is 14mm with the other 2 still about 12mm which they all were last Monday. Lining has increased to 6mm though   Got to carry on injecting 75 menopur over the weekend and scan again on Monday, hoping to have insem on Wednesday.

Hope you all have a good weekend


PompeyD


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Fran - OMG!! thats brilliant    I can feel it in my waters!!! How was the camping?

Bee - Keep ya chin up girl  

Lyndsey - Be patient. Fingers crossed it will be worth it  

Pompey - So pleased it was better news. Good luck for next week  

I feel behind u all now! AF took so long to come and now i'm only on day 3! Still got a scan next Weds, so fingers crossed for that

Hope everyone else is ok

Chelle
x


----------



## Guest

Chellebelle- how are you? You're not behind everyone, we're all at different stages so don't worry   x

PompeyD- great news that things have improved! good luck for Monday     x

Lyndsey- the   have got their eye on you! Seriously tho, my af is due a week on Tues and I am already obsessing about symptoms etc, natural cycles are no easier   x

Bee- so sorry things aren't going to plan this month   I know it's hard but try and keep a little bit positive,   things look better on Tues     x

Fran- good luck for Tues!   this is your month x

bubblicious- hope you're tummys better x

Hi everyone else  

Lots of love and   to all xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi girls,
I am having a lovely time this weekend lookin after my nephew he is such good company, got scan on tues but am feeling what will be will be so just enjoying myself at the mo. Lets hope the positive attitude helps  x

Shemonkey hope you get a natural bfp honey wouldn't that be the best! x

Chelle trust me your not behind on treatment, i'm on cd17 but physically am at the same stage as you (tiny follies etc)so don't feel on your own honey. Good luck for scan on wednesday x

Pompey I'm so glad your follies are behavin themselves, wish mine were i don't have a clue this cycle but am havin a great weekend so fingers crossed for tuesdays scan. Good luck for your scan on monday hope you get insem wednesday x

Lyndsey - if only our bodies would cooperate! Just want my body to respond now - hoping i'll get some positive feedback on tues? . Good luck for a week on sunday hope its a bfp, let us know - we'll all be waiting to hear.

Fran - Good luck for insem on tues, hope it all goes well and you get to chill for a couple of days.

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

A follie dance for you Bee! xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Thanks shemonkey i'm sure there will be some good news for us on tues especially after that follie dance!


----------



## Fran74

Bee, don't give up just yet on this round, it might just take that extra time to get things going. Hope you have better news on tuesday.

Pompey, hope you can have your basting on Wednesday and that we can share the dreaded 2WW.

Chelle, good luck with the scan on wednesday and hope you have some nice big follies growing. Injecting going ok? Camping was fantastic thank you- nice weather and old school chums, lovely.

I've just done my hcg injection so just waiting for tuesday morning now.


----------



## Guest

Good luck tomorrow Fran    xx


----------



## angelpie

Hi ladies im just goin thru my 1st iui im on day 12 i av been injectin 4 1 week i av been 4 bloods this mornin 2 check levels and mine r still low so av been told 2 increase dose or menopur. Does anybody have any suggestions on wot i can do 2 help as long story but supposed 2 b goin away sat in this country 4 1 week and nurses thought i would b able 2 insem on fri but it doesnt look good now. Can any1 give me any advice, hope ur all well wishing u all lots of luck!!!!! Feeling really low and disapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

angelpie  

Sorry the news wasn't good this morning, I'm not really sure what you can do to help other than keep your tummy warm but I'm sure someone on here will be able to give you some advice   Hopefully the increase dose of menopur will help tho and you will be able to have your week away   

Good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Angelpie - Welcome to the thread. Sorry your cycle isn't going to plan   but things can change very quickly on an increased dose so don't give up hope of having insem on Friday.  When are you due to have your levels checked again? Is it possible to go away a day or 2 later if necessary? Take care of yourself  

Bee - Glad you had yourself a nice weekend. Really hope you get better news at your scan tomorrow       Grow follies grow  

Fran - Good luck for insem tomorrow   

Chelle - Good luck for your scan on Wednesday  

Lyndsey - How you getting on? Hope this week passes quickly for you  

Shemonkey -   How are things with you?

Scan went well, only one follie has grown from 14mm to 22mm   but hopefully it's a lucky one   Got to do trigger injection at 10pm then insem on Wednesday   Bit worried that I'll ovulate before Wednesday as follie was a lot smaller last time. What do you all think?


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Ooh PompeyD sounds great! I'm sure your clinic knows what they're doing and wouldn't leave it till weds if they thought you would ovulate before then  

Masses and masses of       for weds! xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks Shemonkey   I worry about all this far too much  

PompeyD


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Bee - Good luck for tomorrow xx

Fran - Fingers crossed for tomorrow. xx   Injections going ok, but i'm running out of space to stick the needle!! Did you do the HCG yourself or did you get DH to do it?

Welcome Angelpie!!  

Pompey - Got to trust the experts! but if your anything like me (a self confessed control freak!) then its a bit tricky! Hope the trigger goes ok and good luck for Weds xx 

Hope everyone else is ok

Chelle
xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey all

Pompey,Sorry i dont know about the ovulation thing, have you got any ovulations tests, just so that you can make doubly sure they have got it right and out your mind at rest?? Thats the kind of thing i worry about too!!   good luck for your insem on Wed, got everything crossed for you, just keep thinking, this WILL work, i will be a mummy!   

Bee, Good luck for your scan tomorrow      follies have behaved over the weekend and grown nice and big..... It WILL work, i will be a mummy!! 

Chellebelle, good luck for your scan Wed   for some nice big follies.

Shemonkey, hope you are doing ok??

Fran, good luck for tomorrow morning, hope you have a good sleep tonight and keep saying 'the' mantra!! It will work.......!  

Angelpie, hi and welcome to the thread, sorry i cant be of much use in answer to your question, the only thing i will say, which i have learnt from here, is that basically the body cant be rushed, it does what it wants when it wants, if at all in some cases! I hope you manage to get away, keep us posted on how you get on.  

As for me, well i feel pretty rotten tbh, every time i need the loo (wee wee! Sorry tmi) i get this debilitating pain across my abdomen, its that bad that i cant even stand up straight, im like doubled over, then when i go to the loo the pain gradually goes away, although this past couple of times i have gone its got worse whilst 'going' to the loo! There is always a niggling pain there. I have been drinking plenty of fluids and it doesnt burn when i pee, has anyone any ideas about this, what it could be, its horrible, at first i was thinking ooo slight pain that must be implantation etc, but now i think there is something seriously wrong!!


----------



## Rach8279

Hi everyone, 

Have been away the last 4 days...very relaxing break on Isle of Iona, West Scotland. 
Will catch up with all the news later. Hope everyone is well and ok. 

We go for test tomorrow morning....eeeeeek........finally it's here! 

Will let you all know how we get on. 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Good luck Rachel     

Lyndsey 
XXX


----------



## angelpie

Thanks everybody for replyin i have gotta go back on wed 4 bloods and scan so keepin fingers crossed, i dont mind goin away a couple of days later im just now worried its gonna b longer than that, but keepin positive relaxed all day yesterday used a hot water bottle not sure if helps but was nice anyway!!!! 

How does every1 else feel on the drugs,i felt awful the 1st few days but actually feel really good now. 

Good luck every1 sending you lots of love!!!

Thanks 4 welcoming me 2 the thread  x x x


----------



## Guest

Good luck Rachel       x

Good luck to you too angelpie       didn't really feel much different on the drugs but I was on quite a low dose x

Lyndsey have you asked your clinic about the pain? I did have pain in my ovaries, one was worse than the other, right up until my af came which they said was where they were bigger than normal due to being stimmed. I would ask them about it though hun if the pain is that bad, maybe they can scan you just to check or at least put your mind at rest    x

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi girls,

CD 21, been injecting 2 1/2 weeks, Had scan today and well there's not much improvement they can see a follie at 1mm and one at 0.9mm but endo has gone from 2.9 down to 2.0 so thats not good, the nurse said if theres no improvement by friday then this cycle will come to an end. She said that we can have another cycle in sept or go straight to ivf, DH and i think its worth giving iui one more shot before doing our one and only ivf. What do you girls think?   Feel a little low coz it will be a miracle if things have improved by friday as i have had 2 1/2 weeks of nothing? This cycle has been so much harder than the other two cycles.  

Hello and welcome to the thread angelpie, good luck with your treatment hope things progress quickly for you so you can get away on your hols   

Rach8279 - Hope test went well rach take care and how did it go?  

Lyndsey - How are you feeling are you still in pain chick? I would ring the clinic bless you maybe they can reassure you?

Chelle - glad treatments going well and thank you for the good luck wishes x

Fran - Hope today went well for you and you are resting after insem x

Pompey - Your follie sounds just fine, there was someone on hear that got their bfp from a 22mm follie so it sounds perfect, good luck for tomorrow hon and thank you for your support it has been a real help this month x

She monkey - Thanks for your support too, maybe we'll be cycle buddies in sept and we will be mums at the same time, see even when i'm down i never give up hope   Take care x

 to anyone i've missed,  x


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone..

Rachel - good luck for tomorrow... everything crossed for you (except the obvious)

Lyndsey - After my first IUI I had really quites severe pain in my ovaries, curled up on the couch at some points, it probably lasted about a week after - you should give your clinic a call - they will be able to advise.

Angelpie - keep positive, I'm glad your feeling better today - I'm OK on the drugs, just pretty tired..

Bee - good luck for your scan today.. fingers crossed they will be big a fat (we are cycle buddies I'm at the same point as you).

Pompey - that's a great sized folly 22m is fab.. I'm sure they know exactly what they are doing, even if you do ovulate a wee bit early you will still be well within your time for the IUI..   

I went back from my Day 11 scan today - not great news.. one 14mm, one 15mm and a few tiny ones.. but only a 5.2 on the lining.. the reason it's not great is because of the weekend, I got a 150 Gonal-F shot today, back for a scan tomorrow and fingers crossed the basting on Friday, but If I'm not ready tomorrow then it's going to be Saturday or Sunday which is no good as the clinic is closed   ...  Just really disappointed,  this weekend thing is a killer. I even asked about converting to private this month (my consultant is the same on NHS as he would be private) but I'm not allowed to mix and match apparently..

Oh well - lots of Pineapple Juice and nut and hope for the best.

Hugs and sparkles to everyone and "This will work - I will be a mummy"!!!

Allie xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Bee I really feel for you   

I think it's worth giving IUI another go before IVF, this thread is proof that it definately does work and its a lot less invasive- you WILL be a mummy x 

Hi Allie_Jane   It does seem ridiculous to me that clinics close at the weekend when everything has to be timed just right      that those follies are ready for Friday x

Think my af may be coming very early this month as i had some brown spotting this morning which i usually get a day or 2 before the   arrives, I'm not due on for a week!! Not sure what's going on, do you think it could be all the hormones I took last month mucking up my cycle? Ah well at least I can get on with my second IUI a bit sooner than I thought  

 xxx


----------



## Rach8279

Hi everyone, 

Unfortunately not good news for us this morning    .  

Disappointed and a bit sad but trying to keep out heads up. 

Really thought it had worked...although I guess you can never tell....feel like buying a home pregnancy test to double check but I guess I will know for sure when I take my P again. 

Thanks for all your support here. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey everyone

Rach, sorry to hear your news, big    for you. Hope you are ok. 

Shemonkey, could this not be implantation??     for a 'au naturale' BFP!

Allie-Jane, i hope your body behaves and produces before the weekend, that is rotten for you though that the clinic is closed at the weekend for NHS patients!! How much does that make us feel like lower class citezens!!! (does me anyway!!)

Bee, im so sorry to hear that you still arent having much luck this cycle, but in answer to your question, yes you should definately give IUI one last go, after all like you say it wasnt this bad that other times you have had it, this is just a one off for you surely, also then you will know that you have tried everything and not be thinking what if......      for Friday for you.

As for me, i feel like such an idiot!! I really did have so much pain with the peeing thing yesterday, but then today, ive had nothing, so who knows what all that was about!! Im dying to test (on day 10 of 2ww!) someone please set the   on me pls!!!

Lyndsey


----------



## Rach8279

Hi, 

Me again...

Can I ask, has anyone ever been asked to go for a pregnancy test before the 14 days are up? The reason I ask is that our original test day was yesterday which was only 11 days after IUI (but we couldn't make it), so making today 12 days since. I have read on the internet that the earliest you should test is 14 days after possible conception or until you have missed a period.  I thought it was weird when the doc gave me the test date because you all take about the 2WW on here.  I think I'm just being paranoid or stupidly hopeful...but thought I would see if others have had variation in test days or not. 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest

So sorry Rach    will you be having another go? x

 Lyndsey   officially set on you! Don't think its implantation as way too similar to pre af spotting- would be lovely tho! Glad your pain has gone, our bodies go through so much but it will be worth it x


----------



## Guest

Rachel have just seen your other post, it does seem early- our clinic say not to test before 14 days x


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

Rachel - Sorry it was BFN for you   We were told to expect AF 14 days after IUI, tested after 13 though!

Bee - Sorry things aren't happening for you, not surprised you're finding it hard   If you have another go at IUI hopefully it will be like your last 2 and will put you in a more positive mind set to move onto IVF with,   you wont need IVF though. Take care  

Lyndsey - Glad the pain's gone, maybe it was implantation pain? Feeling positive for you, I'm tempted for you to test too  

Shemonkey - Could be the drugs still messing up your cycle, but as you said it means you can start IUI again  

Allie - Hope the weekend doesn't mess up your cycle and that your follies grow at a rate that means basting on Friday or Monday    

Angelpie - Good luck for scan & bloods tomorrow   Pleased you're feeling better, I'm all over the place on the drugs or maybe it's just the whole IUI thing.

Chelle - Yes I'm a control freak too   really wish I could see what's going on inside. Hope scan goes well tomorrow  

Fran - Hope insem went well & you're taking it easy  

Hope everyone else is okay    

I'm feeling better about tomorrow now, thanks for all your reassurance   Got a few days off work and my sister's coming to stay with my niece and nephew so looking forward to a few days of fun.


PompeyD


----------



## Allie_Jane

Morning all,

Rachel - Is it only day 13 for you today - I know you get a negative on day 11 but that seems really early to me..

Bee - Sorry it's not going to plan  

Lyndsey - how you feeling now - glad its got better..   

Angelpie - good luck for tomorrow.

Fran -     for you and your 2ww..

To everyone else - hi and sorry for lack of personals - in work right now...

I had my appointment this morning - and been scheduled in for IUI #2 on this Friday, but of a strange one though.. the nurse was scanning me and doing the measuring thing and said that 1 of the follicles was mature, but I can read a scan - it measured at 16mm, but on my notes she put down 18mm, also my lining was only 7.1 and I thought it should be at least 8mm before it's viable - Makes me think that because it's the weekend they're just going to push on anyway..

Doesn't leave me very hopeful..  

Huggggs and sparkles to everyone ..

Allie xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Allie,

They may be trying to fit you in before the weekend, but your trigger injection will help mature your follie, which at about 2mm a day could be 20mm by Friday anyway. Your lining is very nearly there when you think how small 0.9mm is. Keep positive, it WILL work      


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Good luck Allie!

Pompey's right - the timing sounds spot on.  In my (limited) experience, follies can have a bit of a growth spurt in their last few days leading up to OV.  I've had ones go from 10mm/14mm to 20mm/22mm in 3-4 days!  Your lining will def be ready by Friday.  Keep drinking lots of room temp or warm water, plus a hot water bottle on your tummy in the evenings to keep the blood flowing.



 ladies!  I've not posted for a while but I've still been checking in on everyone.  It's a busy thread!

Good luck and    to those with scans/bloods/bastings/tests coming up, and  to anyone who feels they need a hug.

xoxo


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

Had my scan today - bit disappointed - can you all tell me off please - i'm being greedy!!

Day 9 today, got 1 follicle at 10mm and lining is 8.3. They've told me to carry on with jabs and go back for a scan on monday

what do ya all think?

Chelle

xx


----------



## angelpie

Hi ladies thanku all 4 the well wishes!

I went 2 hospital this morn ad bloods and scan, scan came back with few folicles either side but still small then i spoke 2 nurse she thought we still could prob do iui mon!! Just 2 remind u all i was goin away sat but in this country havin a nitemare as iui was runnin behind and gonna run into hols!! Normally i wud just think sod the holiday but its 4 mums 60th all paid 4 by her and 19 of us goin my in laws aswell so a biggie!!! Anyways nurse said u wont hear from me 2day i willl just c u fri as normal, dinner time my phone rang it was the nurse 2 say my levels had dropped 2 60 from 160 mon so wasnt lookin good she said that we could carry on but she would need 2 c me next mon,wed and fri(its a 3 hr journey from where i am goin)so she thought wud cause more stress!!!! So i av now been told 2 stop injections and just carry on with sniffer and come back from hols next fri and straight 2 c her 2 start again!!! How disapointin!!!!! Has any1 ever done this or have any1s level ever dropped or took a long time 2 rise!!!! Had the day from hell 2 day from start 2 finish fed up big time so disheartened!!!! Anyways hope all u r ok and everythin is goin 2 plan cant wait 2 c some bfps!!!!!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## sarashy

HI just popping in sorry not been around much just been trying not to think about anything to do with tx. My test day was yesterday but i chickened out and did it today it was a ^bfn^ trying to be ok about it but it still hurts after the mc last month. Onto IVF now hopefully appointment should come through for end of oct, which seems an age away. Clinic said not to give up hope as af not arrived yet but i think the test is pretty accurate and the clinic should shut up and stop getting my hope up.
Have decided when have ivf im going off sick when et done as work are being really unhelp ful.
Sorry for lack of personals not in good mood right now. Hope you are all well and i will pop in from time to time to check up on you all. Thanks for all the support girls youve been great through my iui journey.
       to all
sara
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Sarshy so sorry hun when yor up o it come join the EX IUI'ERS WAITING OR NEXT TREATMENT hope you will be ok.

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Chelle - Don't feel bad for being disappointed, I felt the same when only 1 of my follies carried on growing. I think it's natural to want to have a greater chance of it working. However it all sounds really good for a first cycle, your lining is great for day 9    

Angelpie - My clinic only works off scans so never know what my levels are. So sorry that you've got to wait until you get back from holiday, at least you haven't got to abandon the cycle   Hope you have a lovely holiday  

Sara - sending you big   sorry it was bfn for you, wishing you lots of luck when you move onto IVF. Let us know how you're getting on  

Had my insemination today, sperm levels low   but hoping that one of them can find my egg   Onto 2ww for me, feeling more relaxed already  

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Fran74

Sara, gutted for you and sorry you have reached the end of your IUI journey.   End of Oct seems like ages away now but it will come round quickly I'm sure, just think of it as a bridge you had to cross to get to IVF which stands a much better chance of working. Good luck and make sure you keep popping in to let us know how you are getting on. 

Angelpie, what a polava. Sounds like you have done the right thing by not missing out on your mum's 60th though, it's important to get on with the things you would normally do to keep you sane during the madness that is IUI. I haven't heard of dropping injections while still stiffing but I'm sure your nurse wouldn't have told you to carry on if there was no point. Enjoy your holiday.

Chelle, yes you are hereby officially told off!!!! Your lining is perfect and one follie is all you need so get going with those injections- anything can happen in the next 5 days so hoping that your tx can go ahead early next week. And yes I did the HCG as it was in a pre filled syringe and very straight forward- even for me.  

Allie, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about or at least I hope so as I had one follie at 16mm when told to do the trigger shot and your lining will deffo be 8mm by friday so I'm sure it will be fine. Good luck for friday.

Rach, sorry to hear your news. I have never heard of anyone being told to test before 14 days.  

Lyndsey, I am dying for you to test too but   try to hold out til OTD of you can then at least that way you can be sure of your result.    The pains are a good sign I think.  

Shemonkey, still hoping it is implantation spotting for you. How are things with you today?

Bee,   that things have changed by friday but if not, I think you are right giving IUI another go. Hopefully this cycle will be a one off and that the next go will run a lot more smoothly. At least if you give it another try you will have used all of the options available to you and done all you can. Am chanting mantra for you in my sleep.  

Pompey, 22mm what a whopper! That has got to stand a good chance don't you think. Pleased to be sharing the 2WW with you. This has to be our time.


Well, basting went ok yesterday (tho they are never pleasant are they, all possible dignity goes out the window doesn't it  ) The only slight problem I had is that I have been feeling ill and quite sick since sunday and so have been in bed pretty much since then. Only got up for basting yesterday. Feeling better today and hopefully it hasn't affected our chances this time. Here begins the 2ww- Hurrah.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Fran - Glad you got to basting I'm sure resting up was the best thing you could do and i'm sure it won't have an effect on insem, hope your feeling o.k today  Hope 2ww dosen't make you go nuts  

Pompey - Glad insem went well and i really hope one little  makes its way - you only need one! Hoping the 2ww dosen't drag, you've got fran to keep you company and I may join you both in the madness off the 2ww next week? x

Sarashy - Good luck for your next journey to ivf chick hope its the one that gets you there! We are still here for support if u need it  x

Angelpie - Sending you lots of    that there will be some lovely big follies for you when you get back off hols ready for insem   x

Chelle - your lining is great I'm on CD24 and lining is still only 2.9 ! Your follie will grow too so don't worry hon it is early days x

Allie - your results sound fine hon, how are you feelin today? Sending you  

Lyndsey can't wait for you to test hon have got a good feeling about this - Quatuplets ?(or what ever it is for five?)  Take care x

Shemonkey - How are you doing? x

Rachael - Have you done another test yet? Sorry if its a bfn  

Hello to anyone i've missed - 

3 weeks into treatment and I have had a little bit of good news today, I have two miracle follies one is 1.5 and another at 1.4, endo still only 2.9? but going to continue with 15o gonal f and have a scan on monday! It was such a shock I expected to go in there ready for them to cancel it and hey presto! my body has suddenly said hey I'm ready!  The nurse even went as far as to say i might be ready for insem by wednesday so i have provisionally booked some annual leave so I can look after myself, I'm so happy I just hope monday gives us the news we are hoping for    .


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey everyone

Bee, thats excellent news,    cant wait for next week for you now, sooo glad your body is finally behaving!!  Good luck for Mon and fingers crossed you will be ready Wed for insem.

Fran, really glad insem went well, maybe you resting up for a few days will have actually helped, hopefully you will be nice and relaxed, i dont think you have anything to worry about.    for your bfp and hope the 2ww goes quickly.

Pompey, It only takes the one   to reach that little egg,      you get a bfp and that your 2ww goes quickly.

Sara, im sorry for your bfn, good luck for you IVF journey, keep us posted. 

Chellebelle, you only need the 1 follie!! But i can understand what you are saying, i suppose its always nice to have a few. Keep thinking positive, this will be the time you get a bfp. Good luck for your scan Mon.  

Angelpie, sorry i havent come across this before, im sure at the clinic they know what they are doing though. Good luck for your treatment and have a nice break away, try and relax and take your mind off treatment for a bit! 

As for me, i  have felt absolutely nothing for the past few days, no pains, no cramping, no nothing, so im not very hopeful, the only thing i have been is extremely down in the dumps, been crying non-stop today, at work and when i got home about, well, everything really    I suppose it would have been a bit of a miracle should it have worked!! So af will be due Sun or Mon and im sooo ure it will arrive. So back to injecting for me me thinks


----------



## Guest

Bee    fantastic news!     fingers crossed for next week!!!     x

Lynsdey, wait and see what happens    Most people who have gone on to get a bfp say they feel no different at all and are convinced af is coming!      x

Fran, masses of luck to you      x

PompeyD, it only takes 1   masses of luck to you too     x

Sara, so sorry IUI didn't work for you, good luck with IVF   x

Allie, did you have your insem today? How did it go?      x

angelpie, have a relaxing holiday   x

chellebelle, your lining is fantastic I'm sure your follie will be a great one! x

 kd, good to hear from you x

Well looks like my af will be arriving this weekend, I have continued to spot brown since tuesday and it has gradually got heavier. My OH made me do a pee stick this morning as I had a chemical pg a couple of months ago and had the same spotting after af was due so he wanted to be sure it wasn't happening again but anyway test was negative so onto IUI number 2. Last time it only took a week from my first injection to insem so if its the same again I won't be that far behind some of you   

Have a good weekend everyone, love and   xxx


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey how are you? Did you test yet?    

As I thought the   arrived yesterday, I only had a 20 day cycle   Off to clinic tomorrow for scan and to pick up meds to start round 2, first injection tomorrow night! It WILL work   !!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - It WILL work, glad u back on treatment and u never know we could be on the 2ww together at some point!  

Lyndsey - Its not over yet so keep positive hon, easier said than done i know. Sending you lots of      

 to everyone hope your having a good weekend x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Morning all.

Shemonkey, looks like I will be joining you in starting my injections for round 2 tomorrow night!!   Af came this morning!! So at least we will be cycle buddies, and you know what......IT WILL WORK, WE WILL BE MUMMIES!!!

Bee, hope you are ok hun?? Good luck for tomorrow, lets hope them follies have continued to grow over the weekend for you.     

Allie, how are you doing hun??

Fran, hows the 2ww going  

Hope everyone else is ok??  

As for me, well like i say af has arrived this morning, so no need to test    But hey, onwards and upwards, the clinic would have been super annoyed with us anyway if it had been +ve because they were so insistent that we didnt 'try ourselves'!

Hope you lovely ladies have a good weekend.  

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

Oh Lyndsey really sorry    Number 2 WILL be lucky for us, fantastic to have you as my cycle buddy    to us   xxx


----------



## SLClarke

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, still hasn't sunk in, off for my first scan tomorrow and feeling very anxious.

Hope everyone is well and that tx is going well.  

Lots of    to everyone on their 2ww.

Hope you don't mind me popping in to see how everyone is getting on with their tx.

Love and hugs
Sarahxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lyndsey - Sorry it was bfn for you   Lots of     for round 2, hope it's the lucky one for you.

Bee - Glad your follies have started growing, good luck for your scan tomorrow would be lovely to have you on the 2ww with us    

Shemonkey - That was a short cycle   good that it means you can get going again. Lots of luck for round 2    

Sarah - Good to hear from you. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes    

Fran - How are you finding this 2ww, hope you're okay  

Allie & Chelle - How are you both?

I've been so busy since insemination, no taking it easy for me so hoping that the active approach works. Having family to stay has taken my mind off it all and apart from the odd twinge I've felt fine. Definitely prefer the 2ww to the injecting!

Hope you're all having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine  


PompeyD


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone - how you doing? 

Hope your weather is better than we are getting in Glasgow .. well today isn't bad but the weekend was terrible....

Lyndsey - sorry about your BFN.. hopefully you'll get a clean run at it next time.
Bee - Such good news that things are moving - how you feeling today.
Shemonkey - time to get back on the rollercoster..
Fran - Oh the 2ww - it's a killer - hope it goes fast for you with a great result.
PompeyD - Same to you - it's good to keep busy
Sarah - you must be so excited - it's such a special time the first time you see your baby - thinking of you..
Tobeornottobe -   that things go well for you - I know that the wait to see things mature is painful.. but keep positive.

To anyone I've missed - huggs and sparkles....

I got my basting on Friday - it went so well, and didn't hurt at all (the first one hurt loads) I've also not had much cramp and I've felt really energised all weekend..
Went back today for my after baste scan today and the news wasn't so good..

I had a 18mm and a 11mm & 12mm and loads of wee ones...when I got the IUI, but today when I went in I had a 14mm, a 12mm and a 11mm still there... the nurse couldn't really give a dam and said that I might have ovulated but we will just have to wait and see...  She said I could have ovulated the 18mm and these were the smaller ones which had grown or it could be the follicles filling with fluid or blood (they were an irregular shape) but I just feel so flat now..  

We got fast tracked to the NHS because of my age (36) but I think it may be better to go private, I just feel like they are going through the motions and there is very little personal investment in my treatment.. it's so disheartening.

Anyway - it's the 2ww but not very hopeful - unless someone can tell me otherwise.

Baby Dust to you all ...

Allie xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hey Girls,

Allie - Do you have a blood test to check if you ovulated? We do one week after insem.   Its not helpful when the nurses are not empathetic towards you and sensitive, surely they know how hard it is for you. Try to keep some hope in your heart you never know that 18mm may have been the one and the others are just left over, its not over yet as i like to say but appreciate how frustrated and upset your feeling. Stay strong sweetheart easier said than done i know sending you a big hug 

Pompey - Hope the active approach works honey, glad you have kept busy and not dwelling on the 2ww ...yet! I'll be joining you on the 2ww as from wednesday 

Sarah - How did the scan go hon, wishing you all the best with your pregnancy let us know how you get on x

Shemonkey and Lyndsey - Sorry AF came  IUI No:2 will be lucky for you - You Will be Mummies!  

Well for me as I said we are having insem on wednesday which is perfect as i have booked the week off work, I am so happy I really thought it was all over and can't believe it but I now have a follie at 2.0 and one at 1.6 YAY! and three smaller ones. We WILL be third time lucky!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Bee - That's so great    glad you'll soon be joining us on the 2ww   Enjoy your time off work  

Allie - That's rubbish that the nurse was so insensitive    If you had the trigger shot that should have ensured that you ovulated the larger follie   The fact the IUI didn't hurt suggests your cervix was open because you were ovulating. My clinic don't do any follow up scans or bloods as they are confident that the trigger works. Don't give up hope       

Time has started going more slowly now I'm back at work, should have taken the whole 2 weeks off  

Hope everyone else is okay    


PompeyD


----------



## katena

Hey everyone - 

I have a quick question that i know someone will know the answer to  

Im having naturel IUI - no drugs/scans at all - just insemination when my LH surges.....We had our insem 2 weeks ago today and its been a longggggggggggggg 2 weeks.

Af hasnt arrived yet but HPT showed bfn. Im being treated at St Marys/Manchester and they advise to test 19 days afters - not 14. (which would be Saturday)

What do you all think? Is this usual/unusual - am i sending myself crackers for the hell of it!!!   when do your clinic advise to test?!

Cheeeeeers!!  

Karen


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Karen,

Most clinics seem to advise testing between 14 and 17 days, 19 does seem a long time  If AF hasn't arrived yet your result could still change to bfp   


PompeyD


----------



## SLClarke

Hi everyone

Thanks for the fgood wishes.

First scan went well, heartbeat was really strong.  Was very emotional for me and dh (both had tears in eyes), it feels like we have just found out as it really is real (if that makes sense).  EDD is 15th April.  Next scan in two weeks and then discharged from hospital.

Good luck to everyone on their tww and everyone just starting treatment.

Love Sarahxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals but i have just been thinking about something to do with our first attempt at IUI (i know i know i should go steady doing silly things like that!!) 

When i  went for my 4th scan on a Friday the sonographer said there were 2 largeish follies (think she said [email protected] and [email protected]) the sonographer and assistant gave the impression that i would likely be told to have the trigger shot that night (Fri)  as this will give the follies a boost for insem Sun (yes my clinic do sometimes do this!!) so then when the nurse called me later that day we fully expected her to say this, but she said that they wanted to try and see if i could wait till Monday for insem, so she told me to carry on with the Menopur Fri night and come back in the morning (Sat) for a scan.

When i went back on the Sat morning of course the Menopur had produced/grown 3 more follies to 'releasing' size ([email protected] 20mm, [email protected], 15mm and 13mm) and therefore our cycle had to be abandoned.

Anyway my questions is (and i wouldnt be even thinking about this its just that they have taken away one of our 'funded' goes because of this) when the nurse called on the Fri after the 4th scan, there were 2 viable and reasonable sized follicles there-weren't there? So if they decided and 'try and see' if i could wait until the Monday surely is it their fault that i ended up ovr stimulating (seeing as the opportunity was there on the Friday to go ahead with the trigger shot) Like i say i know this sounds like im trying to squeeze all the funding out of the NHS that i can but i just think that it is wrong what they did, they know the risks of over stimulating ladies with PCOS so they should never take that risk (should they??)

Sorry for the long, boring post ladies i would just be grateful for your thoughts on this as i have my first scan for IUI #2 Sat and i want to go in armed with my questions.....! 

Lyndsey


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Lyndsey - My clinic only count it as a full cycle when they have got me to insemination. I really think you are in a strong position to challenge them about it counting. I hope they monitor you closely next time and maybe adjust your meds so you are  not overstimmed. I can't believe how much your follies grew overnight   Take care hon x

Sarah - So glad your scan went well I bet it was truly amazing x best of luck  

Katena - My clinic advise testing 14 days after but hold out some hope as af hasn't arrived so you never know!  

Pompey - When do you test chick? Take care whilst being PUPO x

Insem tomorrow YAY, v early morning for us but its worth it x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Bee, thanks for that. Good luck to you for insem tomorrow.


----------



## bump14

Hi everyone   
I have just done my 1st IUI cycle, and am now on the 2ww.  Does anyone know, is PMT a bad sign?  I just got really bad PMT today, and Im hoping its ok.
Thanks
Bump


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Bump -   How far through the 2ww are you? I'm sure PMT isn't a bad sign, just the extra hormones causing havoc  

Sarah - So pleased scan went well must be great to see  

Lyndsey - It does seem unfair that your clinic count abandoned cycles as a go even if they didn't expect your follies to have a super growth spurt. Always try to squeeze as much out of the NHS as possible   You can ask them what they're going to do to ensure the same thing doesn't happen again?       for a lucky 2nd round

Bee - Lots of luck for insem tomorrow     OTD for me is 4th Sept which is day 17, will never wait that long so was planning on testing on 1st Sept but may test on Bank Holiday so I don't have to go to work straight after.

I've had loads of cramps today, feel like AF is on her way already   If anyone has seen my positivity can they send it back to me, I seem to have lost it  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Bump! I'm sure PMT signs are nothing to worry about, from what I've read on this site nearly everyone that goes on to get a bfp feels like their period is coming. Unfortunately its just a waiting game but stick with us and we'll try and help you through it!   x

Lyndsey- how are you doing, looks like we both have our first scan on Sat, fingers crossed we have the right number and size of follies!     Sounds to me you have a good case about your last IUI counting, can't believe they would count it when it was clearly the nurses fault! x

Good luck tomorrow Bee    x

Hi everyone else  

Did my first injection last night, I asked my OH to do it really quickly so he jabbed it in really hard, ouch   Anyway got a night off as I only inject every other day. Have felt the usual twinges in my ovaries today but different from last time my (0Y0) are BURNING!!! Has anyone else had that? Not worried about it but they hurt    

 to all, Shemonkey xxx


----------



## bump14

Thanks PompeyD    Looks like you and I are pretty much cycle buddies.  My official test date is monday


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hey Shemonkey, my cycle buddy!! Glad the injecting has gone well....ish!! I dont know about you but i have found they sting a little more this time round!?  Fingers crossed for our scans on Sat then, im not expecting there to be much happening with me though as it took about 2 weeks of injecting last time.   

Pompey, sounds like a good plan to test before you have to go back to work etc, fingers crossed its a BFP for you. Dont be negative about all the pains you're getting, you know what others have said, that they are convinced that af is here then when they test BFP!!!   


Will definately be mentioning my issues about the last cycle when i go to the clinic, thanks everyone. 

Lyndsey


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Good luck bump, stay positive,   

Lyndsey


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone

Well, ive finally made it over to the IUI ttc thread - Im the one who got ready for IUI last month and the clinic was closed for the holidays!!

Can I ask you all some advice?

I have a 32/33 day normal cycle, on Clomid it usually drops to 31 days.

Trouble is that today is day 31 and there's no sign of my period ... no aches .. no pains .. no swelling ...

I suppose i should be grateful but i want to get the IUI underway!!

Has anyone else experienced a period thats dissappeared on clomid?

Tig


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Pompey, I found your positivity bouncing around like a maniac, it was very hard to catch but i got it and its on its way back to you via the internet   Cramps are a good sign i'm sure! Take care and chill with the still! x    

Bump,  and welcome to the thread hopefully we can keep you sane through the 2ww, don't worry about pmt signs its normal, best of luck for monday x 

Shemonkey, Glad you are back on treatment, hope your scan goes well, I'm affraid I don't know anything about (OYO) burning tho  ? Hope they are better today - Oh the joys of treatment hey! x

Lyndsey, Hi chick, good luck for sat, I know what u mean about injections stinging for some strange reason they didn't hurt in my left leg but really stung when i injected into the right, psychological? 

12tigger, Hello again Tig glad the balls rolling again for you, give your af another couple of days and if it still hasn't arrived then ring the clinic and they may prescribe some provera to bring about a period? Good luck and let us know how you get on x 

Well for me I had insem at 10.40am and am chilling out BLISS. The insem hurt but it wasn't for long and having DH by my side made it better. I felt awful coz we had to wait two hours instead of the usual one hour and he had to be at work, he's a chef amnd the only one working in the kitchen today so he didn't get there til 12.15 Ooops, not alot we could do about it really.  We are third time lucky .

 to you all x


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there 

Thank you so much for your positive comments - they do make all the difference!

Good luck with your insem ... keeping everything crossed for you!

Oh and I was reading about the injections hurting on one side. I am also diabetic (to add to the list of things wrong with me!!) and I can confirm that I have favourite sides to inject my insulin - right hand leg and stomach are my favourites! The left side sting like hell for some reason - even with a brand new needle! Just a thought!

Tig


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello  

I hope you are all okay? i do still keep up to date with all of you and i am keeping track of all your treatment, hoping it all comes to a postive end soon for you all  

i hope you dont mind me popping in every now and then  

just wanted to say to you all keep   stay strong and keep smiling, i know it is hard, been there done that, etc, but it will happen, i promise  

me - well it still hasnt sunk in, i had an early scan last week and saw ickle bean, heard and saw heartbeat, it is still very sureal! i know i am very lucky and i thank my lucky stars every day.

if i can be of any help or can answer any questions, i am still around.

sending you all lots of love and hope all your dreams come true.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Hope I'm also looking in to see any BFP on here and to give support for the BFN as we have all been there I'm still waiting from Bart's to contact me mind you its only been 3 weeks since consultant sent a letter to refer me there so fingers crossed it wont take long.

Hope your doing well hun.

Hi lady's 

Kitten


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, I was part of this thread a long time ago... Feb to July 2006 when I had a BFP with my first IUI but unfortunately my DD was prem and didn't survive.

We're all set to have our second IUI in September although are trying au naturel this month with Metformin but don't hold much hope as have 23 day cycle and it's day 15 and haven't had a positive OPK yet!!

Just wanted to join your daily chats as it really helped me last time.

Hopefully I'll get to know you all.

Lu
xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

Kitten -   hope you hear from Barts very soon  

Hope - Glad you're well and you got to see little one at scan  

Bee - Thanks for sending my positivity back, I've been so miserable today without it   Bet my DH & work mates will be glad it's back too! Glad insem went okay, enjoy your chill out  

Tig - Pleased you found your way over to us   Hope AF turns up soon, mine always seems to be a few days late when I've had abandoned cycles and I'm waiting to start IUI again. Have you tested if you're normally regular?    

Bump - Hope the pmt has improved today?    

Shemonkey - Not had the burning, hope it's better today    

Lyndsey - My injections always sting, managed to create some nice bruises last cycle too  

Lu -  Welcome to the thread   Sorry for your loss   really hope IUI works again for you  

Only 5 more days until test day, not that I'm counting  


PompeyD


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there Pompey and everyone

Tonight i am beginning to get the stirrings of aches and pains so the AF day cometh

I shall struggle through the pain with the thought of IUI very soon!!!!!!!

Could it be our turn next?

5 days until you test ..... im really excited for you!!

Best wishes to everyone

Tig


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi ladies,

Tig - Fingers crossed that AF comes soon (you don't hear that very often)

PompeyD - My test day is the 2nd of Sep (2nd IUI) so I have 6 days to go... this 2ww is a killer isn't it?  

Lyndsey - My injections sometimes sting sometimes not - mind you I also get B12 injections and they hurt (not sting) every time.. 

Lu - Been thinking of you since I read your other post -   for being brave and moving forward.

Kitten - good luck with your next stage in your journey..

Everyone else - hi and  

As I said I'm 7dpo and so busy that it's flying by - I was so disheartened after my post IUI appointment but feeling a bit more positive now but realistic  
Busy weekend ahead at work - I work in technology and I have a project going live on Friday so I'm in work all weekend - but at least it passes the time..
I just wanted to ask - does anyone feel really really tired on their 2ww - I'm exhausted at night and could quite happly go to bed at 8pm.. I know it's not a preg sign (to early) but could it be the trigger injection? or I guess just stress?

Anyway - hugs and sparkles to everyone    couldn't do it without you all..

Allie xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hi everyone,

Allie - I felt so tired in my 2ww, I think it's a combination of you working hard, stress, drugs, hormones etc. Try and get as much rest as you can get away with. I know it's hard when work's busy but def make some time for yourself, there's a lot going on for you right now.

Pompey - wow only a few days left to testing. What an exciting time for you... or stressful time I guess. I've really got everything crossed for you both with your test dates.

Tig - hopefully your AF is on her way and you can get moving to the next stage. That's what I'm waiting for. I'm on Cycle Day 16 of a very regular 23 day cycle so hopefully I'll be starting my IUI again in a week or so. We have booked a camping weekend away for the 4th Sept so hopefully that'll keep my mind off the stress of starting it all again. I'm strangely more worried it'll not work than worried about what if I lose another baby, weird how the mind works eh.

Hello to everyone else too and hope you're all well. I will get to know all of you I'm sure as we bumble along our journey to becoming mum's!!

Love to you all



Lu
x


----------



## bump14

Hi Pompey    How are you feeling?  The pmt disappeared - perhaps it was just work stress!?  But I have been getting cramps , on and off, for the past week, and today I had to grab a desk in work, cos I thought I was going to fall down - I felt so dizzy!
How is everybody else?  Im afraid I haven't got to remembering who is who yet.  How many are on the 2ww?

Bump


----------



## PompeyD

Hi everyone,

Bump - I'm feeling more like me today, hate feeling miserable. Take it easy with the feeling dizzy   hope it's all good signs for you   

Allie - Glad you're keeping busy it helps to pass the time doesn't it? Hope you're able to get plenty of rest too though, I've been tired but then I can always sleep for England  

Tig - Hope AF does arrive soon   next cycle is the one for you

Lu - Thanks, I think I prefer the time before testing ignorance is bliss and all that! Are you going to be doing natural or medicated IUI?

Bee - You still chilling?

Lyndsey & Shemonkey - follie dance to make them grow    

Fran & Chelle - How are you both?

Rach66 - Are you still on holiday? Hope you're okay  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

thanks PompeyD! Definately think they are growing as have had bad twinges in my right ovary which is the same one that grew the follies really quickly last time. It's also the same ovary that over-stimmed on clomid so am   that they're not growing too quick! Not long until you test, how are you feeling?    x

Lyndsey- my cycle buddy   how are you doing, have the jabs stopped stinging? How are you feeling about your scan? x

Bump- hope you're able to take it a little bit easy, when do you test?    x

 Lu! What a tough time you've had, such a sad story   Really hope the IUI works for you again    x

Tigger- isn't it so typical, when you don't want the   to come there she is and when you want her to rear her ugly head she's nowhere to be seen!   you can get started soon    x

Allie- I'm sure all the drugs and emotions are bound to make you feel tired   Hope its a bfp for you    x

hopeandfaith- really lovely to hear from you, so glad everythings going so well for you   x

Bee- keep relaxing, you've been through a lot these last couple of weeks, have my fingers crossed for a bfp for you    x

(oYo) have stopped burning now but have had bad twinges in my ovaries, good sign I hope! Had them last time and had my insem on day 10 of my cycles so maybe it will be the same this time, suppose I'll know more on Sat!

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Shemonkey - Good luck for scan on sat, the twinges sound good lets hope your treatment cycle is as short as your last one 10 days oh I wish!  More like 28 days for me . I'm still chillin and going out for lunch tomorrow so enjoying my time off. x

Hey Pompey - Glad you feelin better hope the 2ww isn't sending you  yet, i find the first week is the easiest then i start symptom spotting or worrying about the lack of symptoms. Oh please lord give us our bfp's  

Bump - I'm on the second day of the 2ww, you take care of yourself and don't push yourself too hard. x 

Lu - So sorry to hear about your first pregnancy you have gone through alot and i hope we can support you through this second iui, all the best and the camping sounds like a great idea x 

Allie - Hoping work is a good distraction for you but hope its not going to be too hard on u physically make sure you get breaks and eat and drink well - I'm just getting my motherly instincts out on everyone sorry 

Tig - Has AF arrived  Good luck for your iui journey 

Hi Hope - Glad u o.k and the lickle bean 

Kitten - Waiting is such a pain in the  Take care and hope you get your letter from barts soon. x

Well for me I've had a lazy day, had real bad cramping yesterday but feel o.k today feel a bit tender but couldn't be anymore relaxed.


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone

i really like reading everyone's news and the support is tremendous.

I wish everyone the best of luck with their treatments

Still no AF for me... I've mown the lawn, scrubbed the bathroom tiles, cleaned the kitchen ... nothing moving there ... the stirrings are still only just beginning ... bloody typical!

Hopefully something will happen tomorrow

All the best everyone

Tig


----------



## 12tigger

Hi folks - its me again

I wonder if i could ask you all a favour.

I make personalised fleece bags for kids (look down at the closed ads for more pictures) and levis skirts for ladies - they are on this site under the classified section - general for the bags, clothes for the skirts.

Would anyone mind giving me some feedback about these items as Im not getting any orders and Im not sure what im doing wrong. What do you think if the price / pp / design?

Please feel free and be honest - id really appreciate any feedback!

Thank you

Tig


----------



## angelpie

Hi ladies im back early from my hols nice and relaxed been 2 hospital this morn 4 bloods just waiting on phonecall 2 c if we can start menopur again this eve. I av already done 10 days but didnt respond well so stopped while on hols but carried on the sniffin!

If i av gotta start again then i gotta do alternate double dose  every eve. Hope every1 is well is there any news i av missed!!!!! Wishing u lots of luck and sending u all lots of love x x x


----------



## Fran74

Hi all
I've been off the radar for a while as I'm on holiday. But I can't survive with out FFs for any longer and had to find an internet cafe to catch up with you all. My official test day is tuesday, same as you Pompey. I now have zero positivity and terrible PMT so I am tempted to test early to put myself out of the misery. It is now 10 days past IUI, do you think that it is too early? I swore I wouldn't test early but I'm not sure I can hold out til Tuesday. 
Good luck to all. sorry no personals but have run out of time. 
Fran x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi everyone, 

Aaaargh, of all the times for our stupid broadband to break down, it has to break down when im in the middle of my cycle and just when i need to talk to you guys!!! 

Anyway, 

Fran   , they're coming for you!!! Try and hold out hun, although i know this is so much easier said than done, you enjoy your holibobs!

Angel, what did the clinic say for you, are you to start again with the menopur??

Tigger, ive had a look for your items, and i see your posts, but i cant see any pics, i dont know if this is just me?? Your items definately sound good and reasonably priced though  

Bee, hows the 2ww going, has the cramping subsided yet? Hope you are ok? 

Shemonkey, hey you!! Im ok thank you, im a little nervous about the scan after what happened last time, i hope my follies are growing, but not too many and not too much!! Ive had a little crampy type pain round the ovary area but thats about it. From what you have said you should be having insem soon if your last go is anything to go by, so  good luck for your scan tomorrow.... 

Pompey, hey, how you doing?? You feeling positive now?? Its horrible being down and depressed isnt it, especially when you can t actually say what is wrong because you dont know yourself!!? 

Bump, how are you feeling now, any more dizzyness etc??

Lu, i just wanted to say, im so sorry to hear about your baby, it must have been a devastating time for you. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your IUI.  

Allie, hope you are ok hun?

Well i am off for my first scan of this cycle tomorrow (day 8 ) i just hope my follies are behavng this time round and only a couple growing, not 5 like last time!!  After my scan i am going to have a reiki session, i dont know what other peoples opinions of this kind of alternative therapy are, but i just feel that if it can help to 'de-stress' me etc, then it has to be worth it and its my aunty who does the reiki, so it wont cost me anything!!

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Just a quick post to wish Lyndsey & Shemonkey good luck for their scans tomorrow    


PompeyD


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - sincere apols for the short post but our cab for the airport is due in 10 mins...

another Q for you - appreciate your help once again  

-- before you began IUI, were your DH's swimmers re-tested?  I believe there's a test where they check the sperm are capable of breaking into an egg?

My cons didn't offer us this, but it seems like a no-brainer as I was trying to decided between IUI and IVF, and that would've helped.  (Cons certainly wasn't helping!)

thx!!!

lots of   and enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi everyone..

Been up for hours - can't seem to sleep at the moment - the dogs don't seem to mind though.. been out walking the hills at 6:30am..

How's everyone getting on.

KD - My OH didn't get any more tests prior to the IUI - he has a very high count - his "super sperm" - but they didn't test strength??

Lindsey - hope the scan went great - I'm always so nervous on the first cycle scan... your hopes are so high that it's all going well...     folly dance for you, (but not too much) - I had reiki a few years ago - for some reason it made me cry  

Fran - Hi, nice to see you back - like you I took a break from FF between cycles but I'm much happier when I'm catching up with everyone. I'm also testing on Tuesday 2nd Sep.. so that's 3 of us      for us all, how great would that be..   and stay strong.

Angel - Hope the bloods come back well and it's good news.. thinking of you  

Tigger - Hi hun - I looked at the adverts - they look lovely and reasonable as well... you know what the bags would be great for - Santa's stocking for each child.. (early I know but I've already done my Christmas shopping - hoping to be pregnant at that point).. the skirts are lovely too, but small for me, but lovely.  , Hope AF comes soon so you can get started again....

Tobeornottobe - Sorry babe, I can't remember what stage your at... hope the cramping isn't causing you too much pain.. but if your on your 2ww it can be a good sign..  

Shemonkey - I know it's weird - but I love the twinges in the oYo, it makes me feel like somethings happining.. just not too much I hope.. hope your next scan goes great...

bump14 - hi hun... hope your feeling OK? Whens your test day - you must be getting close now!    for you....

Lu McG - How you keeping hun, staying positive.. let us know what's going on..  

Hope - I've folowed your story since I first came on the thread - it's so nice to hear that everything is going well.. I'll be thinking of you....

Well I think I've covered most people - but if I've missed anyone then apologies... you need a database to keep track of everyone now....

I'm keeping really well at the moment - the 2ww hasn't been anywhere near as bad as the first one.. I'm due in 4 days but have no AF symptoms as of yet (which is a good sign for me as my (OO) usually start hurting a by now).

I was sitting at my desk yesterday and suddenly felt like I was going to be sick.. I can only remember being sick about 5 times in my whole life so it's not a usual experience for me... trying not to take it too seriously but it's hard... Hopefully I'll live to regret this statement but "I want morning sickness!!!!"

It's been a more relaxing week than I anticipated.. works been busy but not constant, and I'm on call this weekend instead of in the office so that's good, lots of time for naps - weird though - I'm totally energised at the moment - bursting with get up and go....

Love and sparkles to everyone... hope you all have a great weekend..

Allie xxxx


----------



## bump14

Hello evrybody    Hope you are all having a great weekend  
I had really major cramps yesterday - so bad I was convinced it was AF early!    They subsided by lunchtime tho, so I dont know what was going on.


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all


Sorry its been so long, but i've gone into a funny kind of mood this week.

I'm on day 19 and have had 3 scans now. First scan - lining 8.3 one foll at 10mm, second scan - lining 6.6 one foll at 10, one foll at 6, third scan - lining 5.3 and folls exactly the same.

got another scan on Tues and if there is no improvement, then they will abandon the cycle.

don't understand whats going on as whenever i've had injections before i've always had 'textbook' reactions.

sorry for the lack of peronals and for the moaning

hope your all ok

Chelle
x


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey, how did you get on??    xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey & Lyndsey how did you get on today hope you are both o.k x

Chelle - I know exactly how you are feeling honey I had a similar problem I think it was day 24 before I got a response, hang in there honey I really hope your cycle isn't cancelled.  

Bump - Hang in there chick its not all over until the witch arrives  really hoping she dosen't 

Allie - good to hear your feeling good, but out walking at 6.30   In answer to your question I'm on the 2ww 3days after insem. Really want it too work and I can't help visualising nursery, toys, baby clothes etc

KD - DH had a test done way before IUI was started but not re-tested, during each iui they have let us know what his results have been on the day and they have changed qite a bit, the count has improved but the motility hasn't.

Lyndsey - Reiki is good really relaxing hope you enjoyed yours. 2ww is going fine not cramping as such but just really aware of my parts if you know what i mean sorry TMI  

Fran -   PEESTICKS AWAY  Hope you get your bfp chick x

Angelpie - Did you get that phonecall, have you started again? x

Tig - Any sign of AF? X

Hello to everyone else hope your all o.k

Well for me - I feel a little tender and funny twingy feelings but apart from that am fine, have had a great weekend so far am gonna do some housework tomorrow but not go too crazy. Back to normality on monday boo! x


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all,

Sorry for lack of personals again this time, not in a good place right now. They have had to abandon my cycle.....again, because again there are too many follicles, even at this early stage ([email protected], [email protected] and loads of smaller ones on right side and [email protected], [email protected] and loads of smaller ones on the left side) I just cant believe we are not going to get to the insem stage....again this cycle. I feel so down and depressed about it all, feel like this treatment will never be right for me.  

Sorry for the moan and groan post, but its sooo annoying/upsetting. So they have of course told  me to, again, take my trigger shot and, again, told us not to have unprotected   sod that, we are going at it like rabbits this time round, this may be our only chance, i cant see this treatment ever working! 

Oh yes and to top it off, because i was at the clinic for ages this morning, i missed my reiki appointment, so i still dont know what that is all about, i was looking forward to that too. 

I genuinely hope your scan went well Shemonkey, im sorry about all this moaning and im sorry im no longer your cycle buddy!! Im    you had a better scan than me? 

Hope everyone else is ok?? Sorry for the rant.

Lyndsey


----------



## angelpie

Good afternoon ladies

Bee- Thanks 4 askin i av ad a phonecall yesterday dinner time 2 start again i av got 2 alternate between 1 menapur and 2 each eve so hopefully this mite help as my levels did not rise last time. Gotta go back next fri 4 a scan and bloods.

Hope every1 is havin a lovely weekend im lovin the weather sendin every1 lots of love x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Lyndsey - Just wanted to give you lots and lots of hugs        , Why on earth didn't they scan you sooner, I get scanned every third day pretty much. Did they lower your dose this time? I hope they won't count it as a go chick, Oh why does life have to be so unfair!    If I were you I'd go at    it like rabbits and hope for the best, take care, moan and rant on here as much as you want hon x  

Angelpie - Glad you got treatment sorted, best of luck and hope scan goes well on friday x


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey, I'm so sorry your scan didn't go well     . Did they say anything about next time and what they're going to do to try and stop this happening again? Hopefully this won't be counted as one of your goes, really unfair if it does   Definately lots of   for you     it works    Remember we're all here for you, moan and rant as much as you want xx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lyndsey - So sorry they are abandoning again   hope this isn't going to count as another 'go'? Were your meds lower this cycle? You've every right to be upset, try and be good to yourself     and feel free to moan away  

Bee - Glad you're having a good weekend   I've been keeping up my 'active' approach to this 2ww, really hope it works or it's back to doing nothing next time  

Shemonkey - How did you get on today?  

Chelle - Really hope things have improved for you by Tuesday    

Bump - Hope the cramps are a good sign      How you feeling today?

Allie - Hope AF stays away for you and you get your BFP this week    

KD - My DH's swimmers weren't retested, all the results they've got for us are 2 years old   We were told it's unlikely that SA would have changed that drastically that IUI would no longer be an option.

Fran - Have you resisted temptation to test?   Part of me doesn't want to test because I always see bfn  

Angelpie - Glad you had good holiday, hope your follies grow lots this week for you  

Tig - Hope you are okay, has AF arrived yet?

Having a lovely weekend, went out with friends last night and out again tonight. Made the day go quickly by doing loads of gardening, still getting lots of cramps but hoping they are good ones not bad. Only 2 more sleeps  


PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all, thank you for your    could really do with one now!

Last time i was on 75iu Menopur for about 1 week then they upped it to 150iu and this is when i had the major overstimulation last time. This time round they said i should start on 150iu Menopur and then do alternative days, [email protected] 150iu then [email protected], so this is what i did from day 2 and only got to today which is day 8!! Thats gotta be some sort of record surely!?

Ive just had a phonecall from the clinic again from a different nurse this time and she says that regardless of how many scnas/bloods etc we have there is a fixed cancellation charged of £370 (which we would have to pay if we want to keep our funding) so she has said that we may as well carry on with this cycle, as maybe not all the follies will grow (yeah right!!) So they want me to just take another 1 Menopur 75iu tomorrow night and then go in Tues for scans/bloods etc to see where we are at, so who knows, maybe all is not lost, i just wish they would make their minds up!!

Thanks to you all for reading my rants!!

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

What a nightmare Lyndsey    Can't quite believe that a cancellation charge applies even when its not your choice to cancel, but at least they're still going to try    that things are ok on Tues for you, you really deserve some good news    x

2 more days PompeyD, have you got lots planned to make the time fly?    x

Good luck to Allie, Fran and Bump too     hope the sickness is a good sign Allie  

Scan went well this morning I think, I've only got 1 follie this time at 15mm and lining was 7mm so having a Puregon jab tomorrow night and then another scan on Mon. She told us if I'm ready she will do the trigger there and then and then insem on Tues. Feeling better about the whole thing this time round as last time I felt everything was a bit rushed and wasn't 100% sure about their timings, just glad I'll be scanned again this time before they trigger me! It will still only be day 11 of my cycle so quite quick I think? Do you think 1 follie is enough? I had lots of smaller ones so maybe 1 of them will grow a bit! 

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies, I am new to this forum and was recommended it by a friend as I am also undergoing my first IUI cycle after 2 years TTC!! 
I am 32 yrs old, OH is 34 and we are originally from Scotland but currently living in Boston, US so things happen sightly differently over here. 
All our tests have come back normal and OH had 'excellent' results.  
I began on 50mg of Clomid this month followed by 2 x IUI once I had a +OPK.  I have had no monitoring of follicles and I am currently 10DPIUI.
I have had some different symptoms so far in that I have had a pressure in my lower abdomen for about a week now and each evening I suffer from lower back ache.  No sore boobs which are usually a symptom for me pre-AF.  I am to test on Wednesday.
I feel as if my journey may only have just started, but praying   it won't take us too long to get our much wanted BFP.

Hope you are all well and I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better.

Best of luck

Huggies  
xxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hi all,

Lyndsey - Pleased they are giving your cycle another chance, if only 1 or 2 keep growing you could still be okay for insem later this week      

Shemonkey - You only need 1 follie, I keep telling myself that everytime all the others stop growing after day 7! There is still time for more to grow by tomorrow though. I had first insem on day 12, so although day 11 is quick I think the trigger shot helps mature the egg so should all be fine     I've been keeping myself nice and busy, weekend is flying by  

Huggies -   welcome to the thread. I'm 12 days into 2ww so nearly at same stage as you, here's hoping we both get bfps this week    

My DH is currently cooking my breakfast, bless him. Then off to see footie later so hoping this last day of waiting before testing will be fun. Not feeling very hopeful of getting bfp tomorrow, still gets lots of cramps but apart from that no symptoms at all  

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend


PompeyD


----------



## bump14

Morning everyone
I'm all out this cycle. Start again tomorrow.  Sorry for no chat,
Bump


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Pompey - Hope you enjoyed the footie and that the day passes quickly for you, its a good sign that your AF hasn't turned up - mine usually starts on day 11 of the 2ww. I'm gettiing excited for you.  x

Huggies -  Glad you decided to join the thread hopefully we can support you through the 2ww, best of luck for test day.  x

Shemonkey - YAY insem on tues! We will be on the 2ww together, one follie is all it takes, good luck chick x

Lyndsey - Good luck honey I really hope tues scan goes well and you can continue with treatment  and    Which clinic are you at? I'd want to  their lights out!  Cancellation charge? Does any other clinic do this? I doubt it, or even counting an abandoned cycle as a 'go'? I'd be writing a letter of complaint - My hormones are obviously raging, no one better mess with me today 

Bump - so sorry to hear that chick     

I'm trying the couch potatoe approach  well not completely but much more so than last time although back at work tomorrow so I'm sure that will change


----------



## Guest

Bump- so sorry      xx


----------



## Huggies

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I have 3 more days until test and I must admit that my confidence declines each day!!  

Bump - so sorry you are out this cycle  

PompeyD - best of luck for your testing - my fingers are crossed for you!

Shemonkey & tobeornottobe? - all the best for your insem's this week.

Lyndsey - sorry that your clinic is being so difficult, I also hope you can continue treatment.

I am getting the housework out the way this morning then off to look round the shops this afternoon.  We are flying to Chicago on Wed evening for a few days and then off to Minnieapolis to meet with friends (one of which was 3rd time lucky with IVF) so really looking forward to discussing things with her in more detail.

Best of luck girls.

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Bump - So sorry this cycle didn't work for you   take care of yourself  

PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok?? Enjoying the bh weekend?? Nah me neither the weather is shockinng here in Chesterfield!

Shemonkey, fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow, lets hope you can have your trigger shot there and then and go in for insem on Tues. You only need 1 follie (what i would give for just the 1 right now!!) everything else sounds spot on for you so keep positive and     for tomorrow  

Huggies, hi and welcome to FF. Your symptoms sound all very positive to me, the back ache and 'pulling' feeling in your abdomen, fingers crossed for Wed for you, sounds like you will be busy so the remaining few days should fly for you.   

Pompey, lots of people on here have said that no symptoms is good so keep thinking positive. Everything crossed for tomorrow    

Bump, so sorry to hear your news, it must be heart breaking for you. Try to keep positive and look forward    

Bee, i could really do with you with me when i go to the clinic (Care @Nottingham), i seem to go to pieces when im there and darnt say anything or argue with them!! You carry on with your approach, it sounds good to me!! 

Im doing ok, not holding out much hope for Tuesday, dont think there is much chance that only 1 or 2 of the follies have continued growing, so am preparing for another abandoned cycle, i dont know its making me think we should skip our next (and final go at IUI-Ha this is laughable seeing as we havent actually had an IUI treatment yet!!!) and go straight onto IVF next, at least this is the response they want for IVF-loads of follies 

Lyndsey


----------



## Guest

Just want to say good luck for tomorrow PompeyD     will be thinking of you! xx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there every one

So sorry to hear that Bump and Lyndsey are having a hard time of it. It really is a rocky rollercoaster ride this one isnt it?

Good luck to everyone going for insem this week and Im watching to see the results of everybody on the 2WW!

My AF turned up sat, really suffering now. My specialist supposedly fixed my endomeitriosis in March but i still get agony every month ... ooo to be pregnant and have 9 months off!!

I phoned my clinic on friday and they are arranging a scan for this Fri. The consultant is going to have to get his hands dirty and do it beacuse the clinic places are all full. Hopefully if everything is ok then insem would be the following mon. My DH is now getting nervous about his part in the procedure and love him he's 65 and is a different generation when it comes to self pleasure if you get my drift. 

I really really hope its our turn this time - I'm 38 in a few months and the clock is ticking louder daily.

Allie - thank you for your Xmas stocking idea - and great minds think alike cos i already have a pattern drawn and cut out! Im thinking about putting kiddies names on them! Watch this space! Hopefully Allie we will all be pregnant by this Christmas .... wouldnt that be lovely!

Thinking of you all

With love

Tig


----------



## Lulu2003

Good morning ladies, I hope you're all enjoying the long weekend off work. I had Thursday and Friday too so really enjoying it  
We're on CD 20 of a cycle that usually lasts 23 days no meds this month but     everyday from end of period so you never know, a natural BFP isn't beyond the realms of possibility. Well it is really I guess considering I've not taken a contraceptive drug for 10 years and have never had a BFP on my own but I do like to stay hopeful!! 

If AF arrives this week then next week we'll be starting the whole rollercoster of IUI with injections again. I actually can't wait as I'll feel like I'm doing something/talking control of my fertility. Is that daft  

Anyway enough about me...

Lindsay - I'm really sorry to hear about your situation, how are you doing today? You must be really fed up with your hospital I guess.   and here's hoping it all goes well in the end. I massively overstimulated on my BFP IUI and got OHSS so I know that's not a nice thing to have, I was laid up for 5 weeks with it and on the verge of having my stomach cavity pumped due to the fluid in there.

Tigger - I also looked at your bags - they're lovely, really bright colours and look well made - I guess there's always the issue of really cheap bags from the likes of Asda etc and all the press about how much parents have to spend on "back to school" items. I'm guessing you've seen the website Etsy - this is for handmade items and I get a bit from there. If you've not, this could be worth a go. The skirts aren't my kind of thing but I don't have the legs for minis but they seem great value to me considering Levis are £50.00 a pair. Do you sell via eBay etc? Good luck for your scan on Friday  

Shemonkey - how did it go?

PompeyD - how did your testing go?      

Huggies - I'm new here too so welcome fellow newbie and good luck with your results!!  

Allie - glad you've got lots of energy and are having a good BH weekend.

Bump - I'm sorry to hear your news. Fingers crossed for you though for next time.

Tobeornottobe - hope you're enjoying being a couch potato - sometimes it's nice just to veg out and relax, especially when you have a good reason to. Hope the TV isn't too bad!

Chellebelle - good luck for your scan tomorrow, here's hoping the long weekend got everything to where it needs to be.

Angelpie - hope everything is ok with the injections. 

I saw some talk of Reiki - my uncle is a Reiki healer and I really find it so relaxing and am sure it has some effect, when he touches my hand, I feel my ovaries getting really warm and I feel all peaceful. If it helps you to relax and feel positive then if you can afford it, it's got to be worth it.

Anyway I'm off to wake up my DH otherwise he'd stay in bed till 10am and that would be such a waste of a day off   hee hee!!

Much love ladies
Lu
x


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks for all the good luck wishes, unfortunately it's   for us again. Glad I tested today when I've got DH around. Guess it's back to waiting for AF which should turn up in the next day or so then onto round 3.

Good luck to Lyndsey, Shemonkey & Chelle for your scans tomorrow      

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111

So sorry to hear that Pompey.    Try and have a nice day with your DH.

Lyndsey


----------



## Huggies

So sorry PompeyD   !  I hope you are doing okay and getting lots of love from DH!  

I have 2 days left before testing but not too hopeful - I think I am setting myself up for it being negative so I can just prepare myself for the worst.  

Lu McG - Hi fellow newbie and thank you for the baby dust  

Good luck to everyone with scans this and insem this week    

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Pompey - So sorry about your result today,     sending you many hugs and keep testing if af dosen't show, you never know? Hope you are coping alright I was a right mardy b*tch after I got my last bfn but then was really positive about the next cycle, hope u get going with your next one soon x x

Huggies - Good luck for wednesday   

Lu - Hope you get youtr natural bfp! If not best of luck hope af turns up so you can get started 

Tig - Sorry to hear your in pain with af, will you need to get endo checked again? Good luck with scan on friday chick x

Lyndsey - Wish I could come with you and stamp my little feet for you, have you got anyone fiesty you can take with you that can knock em into shape  Good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you x

Shemonkey - How did scan go? Can you have insem tomorrow? x   

Hello to everyone else best of luck with your scans, hope the 2ww's are o.k and not going  loop the loop x

I'm o.k I've been to work and it was a great shift to go back to, going to cinema tonight so that'll be a nice distraction and have the morning with dh tomorrow, I think this week is flying by, hooraah! It usually drags  x


----------



## 12tigger

Hi there everyone

So sorry Pompey ... thinking of you. Not to get your hopes up or anything but a friend of mine on a natural pregnancy had to test 3 times before she got BFP.

Lu - thank you for your lovely comments about my little bags ... I have heard of Etsy but have yet to find the energy to negotiate their website and get stuff up there!

Lydnsey - I hope you are feeling a little better?

Tobeornottobe - thank you - im dosed up on pain relief now and feel as light as a feather!!! Hopefully i will get to see the consul on Friday and i will ask him about the pain.

Best of luck to everyone and lots of baby dust ....


----------



## Guest

PompeyD-      so sorry, so hope its lucky number 3 for you x

tigger- sorry you're having a painful af, good luck for Friday    

Bee- Glad time is flying for you, you'll have that bfp before you know it    

Huggies- ooh not long! Good luck    

Lyndsey- how are you doing?    Loads of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   

Lu- best of luck for a natural bfp and if not hopefully you can start soon    

Chelle- good luck for your scan   

How is everyone else, hope you had a good bh? 

Had scan this morning and the nurse nearly fell off her chair, I now have 3 follies having only had 1 on Sat, 17mm, 16 and a half mm and 12 mm and lining is 8mm so I'm having trigger tonight and insem on Weds!! She was shocked because the 2 new follies grew on my left ovary which had no follies at all on Sat, not even tiny ones!

Am excited now but dreading the 2ww  

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## Fran74

Pompey, sorry it was BFN for you this morning. I have so far resisted the temptation to test but I know it will be BFN for me tomorrow too. I really think I can trust my gut feeling. But I am prepared so that is a good thing I guess. Hope you can pick yourself up and keep on for round 3. 

Allie, you are testing tomorrow too aren't you. I think you're symptoms are sounding promising. Good a good feeling for you. Fingers crossed for a BFP.

Shemonkey, good news. This has to be your time.

Chelle, don't give up. These things can turn aound in a couple of days. You never know what might happen. Bee is proof of that. Good luck for your next scan. 

Bee, pleased it all came good for you after the nightmare you've had this cycle. Enjoy relaxing on your 2ww.

Huggies.   for a bfp for you. 

Hi and good luck to all the rest of you IUI ladies. There have been some many more people on here since I've been away, hard to keep up. 

Until tomorrow....

fran x


----------



## PompeyD

Fran - Good luck for testing tomorrow, hope your gut feeling is wrong      

Shemonkey - Great news that you've got more follies, hope it makes the difference for you  

Thanks for all the hugs everyone, really nice knowing you're all there for me   I've had a nice day with DH & although upset it hasn't worked know that there's still lots left to try   Will catch up on personals tomorrow  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow Fran and Allie


----------



## Guest

Think I've completely messed everything up   I only injected about 8000iu of trigger instead of 10000 because I broke the   vial. Does anyone know if this will be enough or is it all over for this month do you think? Am so annoyed with myself can't believe I was so stupid


----------



## Huggies

Hi girls - so today I have lost all ability to think rationally - I am going demented.  A question to you all please - I was told I could test 14 days after first insem which would be tomorrow but OTD is Wednesday (as I had 2 x insem).  Should I test tomorrow, or should I hold out for Wednesday?  I am actually dreading testing as I think I know the answer and I have prepared myself for the worst - but still I guess I am praying for a miracle!!   

Fran - how are you feeling?  Best of luck to you, I really hope you get your BFP    

Shemonkey - I have no idea about the trigger since I have not done these myself, but hoping you will be okay, can you call your clinic to find out?

Huggies
xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - It should be enough hon, get a ovulation test kit tomorrow and one for wednesday that should detect the surge honey, phone your clinic too, Oh poppet all is not lost x  

Huggies - I would test tomorrow and wednesday but that is just me, you never know you might see a faint line tomorrow and if not then you've always got wednesday, as long as there is no af there is always hope  

Fran and Allie - Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Allie_Jane

Hi ladies,

Just a quick note before I go to bed..

I got my dates wrong - I don't test till Wednesday, so I'll pick up a test tomorrow night..

I've had the worst headache for the last 2 days ( not a normal thing for me) I'm really struggling with it.. hopefully it'll be better tomorrow.

Love and sparkles to everyone .. I'll catch up proparly tomorrow.

Allie


----------



## Allie_Jane

Morning - 

Started spotting this morning - no AF but it's just a matter of time now - gutted  

On to round three...

Allie xx


----------



## Jones123

Hi,

I am on my 2ww...

This is mine and DH first cycle of IUI.... we are both unexplained I am 27 and my DH is 32.. (been together 10yrs) I haven't been on the pill or anything for 8years. We knew that we would have a problem but we just kept on putting it off, we started having tests a couple of years ago but I backed out when it came to having the blue dye.

Maybe because I was scared and not 100% ready for starting on the road of fertility treatment  

I am so glad that I started on the road.... when I had the blue dye test the weight off my shoulders was unreal... I felt like I was no longer letting the side down and that me and my hubby was a team and that we was in it together.

During the treatment... I have found parts easy but most of it hard.... (Not that hard that I wouldn't do it again)

Just the whole 'the women has to do everything' my DH has been so good and listening to me, I just feel that its alot on my shoulders. I feel some days like if it doesnt work 'have I done something wrong' and then on others 'I tried my best'. I know that this is down to the hormones and stuff and I know they say that the 2ww is not nice but I cannot help feeling like it. 

I have been reading people stories and I have a couple of questions - What is a chemical pregnacy? and Can you wait for a month in between iui cycles?

take care Leanna x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Allie - So sorry to hear about that, sending you lots of         Wine and chocolate helped me. Make sure you look after yourself x x x


----------



## Guest

So so sorry Allie     xxx

Hi Leanna   the way you are feeling is completely normal, everyone struggles with the 2ww. TBH I think its the hardest part, I snap at my OH all the time and then feel guilty which makes me feel worse than I am already feeling!! 
A chemical pregnancy is a very early m/c and yes you can take a month off in between cycles, some clinics insist on it and some you don't have to.
Good luck with this cycle though, when do you test?   

We worked out last night (after we had calmed down a bit  ) that we think we got most of the pregnyl and probably injected about 9000iu so it should be ok! Asked the nurse on here and she said 8000 was enough, phew   

xxx


----------



## Fran74

Morning FFs

Shemonkey, pheeeew, please all is ok with your trigger shot. That must be a relief. Hope insem goes ok and your 2ww flies by.

Allie, sorry to hear that AF is on the way. I will be joining you for round 3 as tested this morning and it was BFN for us too. Testing was just a matter of formality as I knew it hadn't worked this time. In fact I had a hunch even before the IUI that it wouldn't work. I think I might have ovulated early. Anyway, have called the clinic and will start downregging this month but wont be injecting until October some time. Seems like ages away. 

Huggies, i don't think it will matter too much if you test today or tomorrow. It is up to you. Good luck.

Bee, how is the 2WW going? Anything to report symptom wise? 

Right, better be off to enjoy the sunshine now. See y'all later......


----------



## Guest

Really sorry Fran     Fingers crossed for number 3     x

Did you decide to test Huggies? x


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,
I resisted testing this morning - too scared!!!  and I had a dream last night that AF arrived, so that put me off even more!  I can last another 24 hours, so will see what today brings and one way or another I should know tomorrow.   

Shemonkey - glad you got enough of your trigger shot - that is great news for you.

Allie - so sorry AF has got you,   I have a feeling mine is not far away either!! 

Fran - so sorry   

Leanna - best of luck in your 2ww - it is a stressful time and I am always blaming myself even though we have had positive test results back.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

I am so sorry to read that lots of you are not having success ... thinking of you all

My appoint for scan is Fri. Im dreading it, I cried through the one in June.

Here's hoping it all be worth it.

PS - Have a look at my latest thing on the classifieds - personalised Christmas Stockings!!!!

All the best

Tig


----------



## Jones123

Shemonkey - I do my test a week on Friday  

I am going away for five days so hopefully it will maybe help me think about something else for a while because it's all that I am thinking about  

And any slight strange feeling that I am having I am convincing myself that it's worked...... but we shall see xx


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi all

I went for my scan today and lining was 8, but still no follies, so they have abandoned.

Consultant has told me to wait for AF and then start again on 150 for first 2 days and then down to 112.5 after.

Don't know what good that will do as i've been on 150 for nearly all of this cycle!

feeling a bit pooey to be honest!

Fran - sorry to hear your news xx

chelle


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

Leanna -   Hope going away for a few days helps take your mind off the 2ww   I went on holiday during my first 2ww and it made it go really quickly. The last few days of this one really dragged.

Tig - Are you doing medicated IUI? Sorry I forget  

Huggies - Lots of luck for testing       

Fran - Sorry it was bfn for you   take care of yourself  

Shemonkey - Glad your trigger turned out okay, that must have been horrible for you   Good luck for insem  

Allie - Sorry this cycle didn't work for you   Hope the headache is better  

Bee - How are you feeling? Hope 2ww isn't driving you   I'm trying to resist turning into a serial pee stick tester. AF turned up on day 15 last time which is tomorrow, so we'll see.

Lyndsey - How did you get on today?

Lu -   for a natural bfp for you. 

Chelle - So sorry you've had to abandon     Did you ask why they were reducing the meds?

It was back to work today and had a really hectic day which was good for taking my mind off the bfn. Ready to get started on round 3 when AF arrives   

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi everyone, 

Leanna, i think i  have met you on one of your other threads, but welcome to this one, the lovely ladies on here will be sure to help and support you whenever you need it on this roller coaster journey. Good luck for your treatment.

Tig, good luck for your scan on Fri.

Huggies, good luck for when you test and well done for resisting temptation to test early!!   

Chellebelle, im so sorry they have had to abandon your treatment, it is so awful when that happens     Make sure you ask then why they want to lower your med doses for next time though, that seems a little weird.

Shemonkey, so glad you sorted the trigger shot problem, that must have been awful for you and DH. Now just chill and relax before insem tomorrow, wishing you loads of luck and sending     your way tomorrow  

Allie, slight spotting isnt necesserily a sign of af coming, i have heard a few on here saying they have started to spot so thought it was all over then test and get BFP  

Fran, so sorry it was a bfn for you this time.  

Pompey, keep testing hun, you never know     

Lu, good luck for your au naturale BFP, you never know    It was me talking about having some reiki treatments, i never actually made my app on Sat, which i was gutted about as i am looking forward to trying it, it is my Aunt who will be doing it so i have the added bonus that it is free!! 

Well, as for me, i cant quite believe it!! Todays scan has shown 1 follie on the LH ovary (10mm) and 3 on the right 13mm and [email protected], cant believe this after all them follies they saw on Sat!! So they have said that i should take a double menopur tonight and double tomorrow then back for scan Thurs, but i insisted on going for scan again tomorrow (after what happened last cycle) so fingers and toes crossed for tomorrows scan 

Lyndsey


----------



## katk

Hi Everyone, 

I've just joined the forum , so this is all new to me. Had a wee read through your posts and wishing you all the luck in the world with different stages of your iui.

I'm on first cycle of iui, day 2 of injections so hoping for the best  Clinic told me I'm only getting 1 go with iui as they saw an endometrioma, or a wee chocolate cyst as the nurse said on one of my ovaries so if this doesn't work they're going to do laparoscopy to see if there's much endo there and then another wait for ivf. Bit gutted as had a bad reaction to clomid last Sep and this has been the first lot of treatment I've had since then. Seems I only get one strike each time then I'm out! 

Good luck everyone   

Kat x


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone

Katk - Hi there - i had a lap & dye in March - they found lots of endo, lessions, cysts etc - but it was over before i knew it and all very quick. Cant say the op has had any effect on the period pain though ...! Good luck with your first session and to be honest fertility drugs can make cysts grow quicker so i guess thats why you're having the 1 go before a lap. You'll be fine!

Lyndsey111 - thank you for your kind thoughts - well done you for insisting on an inbetween scan - up the revolution!!

Pompey  - Yes, im on 50mg clomid (but was overstimulated in July so dont think i actually need the clomid, certainly dont need the pain, swelling, cramps ...!) Glad you're feeling better about everything

Leanna - hope your days away are doing you good

Huggies - good luck!

Shemonkey  - hope everything went well today for you

Chellebelle & Fran hope you are both feeling a little better today

Allie - hope everything is going ok for you

Lu - Bet you're worn out by now?!!!!

Hope i havent missed anyone - sorry if i have, im new to this. Im casting baby dust in all your directions!

Tig


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know that I got a very clear   last  night and this morning    Hubby and I are gutted, but what can you do!  
Luckily we are off on holiday tonight so I am glad of that and the change of scenery.
Taking a month off this month (just using Clomid) as I will be away with work during OV time - I think it will do us good to have a break.

I wish you all the best of luck in your various stages, and will catch up with you all next week when I return.

 baby dust to you all.

Huggies
xxxxx


----------



## 12tigger

Really sorry Huggies

Sending you healing thoughts

Tig


----------



## Allie_Jane

Really sorry Huggies - and to everyone else that's had bad news over the last few day's - it's not been a good one..  

We also got a clear   this morning - and AF turned up on queue this afternoon..

Back to round 3 - first scan tomorrow morning to check ovaries are clear ... at least I can have a glass of wine tonight.. well after the acupuncturist.. first session today, it might just make all the difference.

Allie xxx


----------



## Huggies

Thanks Tig

Thanks Allie   so sorry for your bad news too   I am also looking forward to a few glasses of wine on our holiday over the next few days!!

Welcome Katk - best of luck with this cycle ( I am new to the board too) and just finished my first IUI cycle.

Catch up with you all next week. 

Huggies
xxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Huggies - Sorry you got a bfn hon, hope your holiday helps you both get through this difficult time  and my advice would be to get pie-eyed  x

Allie - Sending you lots of hugs    and same advice applies  'Green and Blacks' chocolate goes down well too! x

Tig - How are you doing hon? x

KatK -  and welcome to the thread. Good luck with this first cycle of IUI I hope it gets you a BFP and that if you have a lap that it goes as well as possible.  x

Lyndsey - How did your scan go today? So happy that your follies have responded and the little ones have gone YAY! 

Pompey - Sending you big hugs, going to work after a bfn is hard I know, hope the wicked  shows up so you can get cracking with no: 3    x

Chelle - Honey really sorry for this cycle, its so bl**dy unfair! Really hope your next cycle goes better they may start you on 150 and go up from there x   

Jones - my test day is two days before yours, Good luck chick I am obsessing a bit too  x

Fran - So sorry hon    

What a hard time everyone has had this past month, everyone keep strong and we are in it together and We Will be Mummies.

Well I have no symptoms to speak of, little niggle today after playing Tag so thought I better stop running about like a 3yr old!


----------



## PompeyD

Evening ladies,

Lyndsey - Great news that your cycle is back on track. Hope today's scan went just as well    

Bee - Are you next to test? We're due another bfp   Nice to see you've adopted the active approach too, hope you won your game of tag  

Allie - Enjoy your glass of wine. Glad you're able to get going with round 3, hope to be joining you very soon!

Huggies -   sorry it was bfn for you. Good to be able to get away from it all for a bit  

Kat - Welcome   Hope you only need the 1 go at IUI    

Tig - Hope that the clomid doesn't overstimulate you this time  

Shemonkey - How was insem today?  

Hope everyone else is well    

I'm still waiting for   had AF pains and headache all afternoon so I'm sure that she's not far away. Was going to test again tomorrow morning if AF hadn't turned up, not sure now though don't need to see another bfn  

 to all
PompeyD


----------



## Jones123

Hi everyone......

Just wanted to say thank you for all your support. 

As you know I am new to all this and even though I have my friends that I can talk to it some how just not the same as speaking to you all.  

For new people who are reading through the posts.... I just wanted to say 'HELLO' and that your not alone... has I found out two weeks ago...

And for those I have met on her.... Thank you for making me feel normal and giving me that little bit of hope that I needed.

While I am on my hols I just want to send  for the people that are carrying on the fertility road good luck  

And for those who have had good news   

Take care and i'll let you know the results when I get back.......x


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone  

PompeyD- good luck if you decide to test tomorrow, you never know     x

Bee- Take care with all the running about   Thank you so much for your reassurance the other night, it calmed me down no end. I know I injected plenty as have had mega sore (0Y0) since yesterday  !! x

Huggies- so sorry it was a bfn for you  , have a good holiday and rest up ready for your next go...if you need it   x

Allie- so sorry it didn't work this time  ,   its lucky number 3 for you    x

Kat-   and welcome,   you only need that 1 IUI    How are you finding the injections? x

Lyndsey- how did it go today? So hope you had good news and are able to go ahead soon     x

chellebelle- so sorry they had to abandon  , masses of luck for your next round    x

Jones- I think its a great idea to go away, we're doing the same, hopefully it'll make some of the 2ww fly by at least!    x

Fran- how are you doing?   

Insem went well today, she had some trouble with the speculum but she got there in the end! Chilling out today, then have decided to pretty much carry on as normal as last time I spent the whole 2 weeks on my   which did me no good at all!! We are going to France for 4 days on Sat marshalling a London to Paris bike ride which means driving a lot during the day, do you think that will be ok? Aaarrrrggghhh...the 2ww madness begins   !!

Love and   to all xxx


----------



## Guest

Have great holiday Jones   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone 

Pompey have you tested today honey?

Wow this thread is busy now I miss you guys how are you all

Kitten


----------



## Guest

Hey Kitten, how are you? Have you started IVF yet?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

No not yet as Bart's have not received my referral letter so I am on to my hospital to sort it out hopefully I will here something today I'm in no rush but just would like to no its moving if you no what I mean. Communication why is it so hard for some people A.

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello again never fare I have herd from hospital she said as its a HIV test it takes longer to proses and its a confidential test so its not on screen I should have letter end of next week or next so woo hoo.

Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Kitten,

Thanks for asking but didn't need to test again in the end as AF turned up. Spoken to clinic and having scan tomorrow and starting on 100mg clomid and 150 menopur, eek, determined to keep more than one follie growing this time  
Glad you've heard from hospital, hope the letter is on your door mat very soon  


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Really sorry PompeyD    It WILL be 3rd time lucky for you   

Great news Kitten  !!
xxx


----------



## Maxp

Hello can I join in?

I am just about to do my first round of IUI - it's day one of my cycle and I will be taking Clomid tomorrow and due to go for a scan on Monday - I am trying to be calm but I feel so, oh I can't put it into words and I am sure you know exactly how I feel. I don't have anyone close that I can talk to about this - my husband is wonderful but it's just a lot of brave faces when we speak about it to be honest.

I have unexplained infertility and I am 39 so IUI is a bit of a long shot. Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

Maxine x


----------



## PompeyD

Hi Maxine,

Welcome to the mad world of IUI   I'm on day 1 too, although this is my 3rd attempt. It's great to be able to chat on here with people that really understand, any questions just ask away   IUI seems to work well for unexplained cases, so hope it works for you     


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Hi Maxine  

I think we all know exactly how you feel   you have come to the right place, all the girls on here will give you loads of help and support. Hopefully you will only need the 1 go at IUI    

Good luck and  ,

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## Maxp

Gosh Shemonkey can you imagine if I only need the one - it's almost too much to dream about isn't it?

PompeyD I don't suppose you are actually from Portsmouth are you? I am having my treatment there with Dr Golland - at Queen Alex's. 

Have you been taking time off work to have your IUI treatment? Is it best to take the days after they do the insemination off and chill out? I have also been reading about Pineapple juice (hubby is at Tesco right now stocking up lol). Any other tips? Will Clomid make me feel really sick? I have heard it's horrible! That's the first of a thousand questions! 

I really am grateful for your replies - I quite literally don't have a single person to talk to about this - I work in a small team and they are either all pregnant (or have pregnant wives) or have small children themselves - it seems that since I realised it wasn't happening for me it started happening for everyone else!

Maxine


----------



## PompeyD

Maxine, yes really from Portsmouth    having treatment at QA too   I think everyone reacts differently to the clomid, I've been okay in the main. I've tried to keep time off work to a minimum as have to make it up, have had day off for insemination though. Work know I'm having hospital appointments but don't know for what. Feel free to PM me anytime if there's anything I can help with.


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

I was absolutely fine on Clomid, what dose have they put you on? Pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good for your lining and implantation, also keeping your tummy warm is supposed to help your follies grow nice and big. I did take most of the 2ww off last time but TBH it just made me think about it constantly and the time went soooo slowly, this time I chilled out for insem day (yesterday) and am now carrying on more or less normally just not lifting and resting a little bit more.

Know what you mean about everyone being pregnant or getting pregnant, it is so hard to try and be pleased for them when inside your heart is breaking   Try and stay positve, easier said than done I know   

xxx


----------



## KittyB

Hello, can I sneak in here?   I saw the 'where to post' thread, but couldn't see the IUI Friends thread so I thought I'd nosey in here. I'm on my 7th IUI cycle, 3rd with Clomid, and am waiting for AF to arrive, as I have no symptoms and my usual pre-AF spotting started yesterday.   We were given the option before we started Clomid to go for IVF, but I was so scared of it (plus I have a stubborn thought in my head that because we've conceived naturally before, we won't 'need' IVF  ), so we opted for more IUI cycles, with Clomid and Pregnyl. This cycle I had 3 follies and DH's count was pretty good but still, no BFP. How many IUI cycles do we have before we admit defeat? Sorry feeling pretty down about the whole thing, plus the Clomid is making me tired and fat.


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi everyone

Maxine, hello and welcome, i so know how you are feeling right now, this site is a fantastic source of help and support, there is always someone here who has been through the same/ seen it had it etc!! I was ok side effect wise on Clomid (just got the occasional hot flush) but they didnt work for me unfortunately. Like Pompey said IUI is successful for unexplained cases so best of luck to you. Its nice that you have Pompey as your cycle buddy also, so you can compare notes!  

Pompey, best of luck for this cycle, but you know what this is going to be the one for you i just know it    

Shemonkey, how you feeling hun, so insem went ok? Im sure sitting in the car will be fine, at least you are resting and taking it easy. I think it is better to keep busy also, so heres to a quick 2ww.  

Kitten, nice to hear from you, good to know you are well on the way to your IVF journey now, everything crossed for you.  

Jones, hope you have a nice hol.


Allie and Huggies, so sorry for your BFN, i know its hard but try and stay positive and look ahead to your next go, it will work for you      

Bee, how you feeling now hun?? 

As for me i went for my  (insisted upon) scan on Wed, the sonographer said it didnt look good, the follies have gone the other way now and stopped growing!! Aaaaargh!! OOh yeah and my lining had shrunk from 5.8mm to 3.2mm!!! So i have another scan tomorrow and i think this will be the one where they say lets abandon, so at least i am prepared this time round for it! Dont think this IUI is going to suit me so am considering telling Cons to go straight onto IVF next time as i dont think they will ever get the drug regime right for IUI,    stupid ovaries!!!!

Lyndsey


----------



## Maxp

Hello Shemonkey - I am on 50mg x 2 of Clomafine per day and I start taking them tomorrow. I haven't taken any kind of Fertility Medication before so not sure what to expect. So you are now on the 2 week wait I keep reading about - I can't tell you how much I hope you get great outcome - fantastic for you and a boost for me 

Pompey I shall keep everything crossed for you! Have you been seeing Mr Golland too? I have been doing some searches on him and it seems that his success rates are quite high even for oldies like me!

KittyB you must have nerves of steel - 7 times? I suppose you just have to find the strength from somewhere deep down - I can't imagine xxx

Lovely, just lovely to have stumbled across you - I feel better about this thing already!


----------



## PompeyD

Hi,

Lyndsey - Sorry it's not working out for you     you never know may have all changed again by tomorrow      

Shemonkey - How you feeling today? I'm sure going to France will be a good thing, take your mind off the 2ww for a bit  

Maxine - I see Mr Golland too, well I see the 2 nurses whilst doing IUI they're both lovely and really put you at ease. Saw Mr Golland in 2007   He has got good success rates though. Hopefully you wont even notice you're taking the clomid    

Kitty - Welcome   Sorry your IUI hasn't worked again   Haven't come across anyone doing more than 6 IUI. Usually they recommend moving on to IVF after 3, are you due to see your consultant soon to discuss your treatment?

Hope everyone else is okay      


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey-     wait and see what tomorrow brings, I will have everything crossed for you tonight and   that you get a good result tomorrow, what a hard time you've had xx

Hi Kitty   So sorry it hasn't worked this time    How on earth have you coped doing 7 IUIs, you definitely deserve your bfp and I   it happens for you soon xx  

Maxine- the medication is never as bad as you expect it to be, just see it as helping you to get your bfp and hold your lovely baby in your arms xx

 to you all xxx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Maxine

I am about to start my first proper go of IUI too, scan tomorrow, insem Mon poss, so i know exactly what you're going through. I have no-one to talk to about these things either. I cant get my head round the fact that I could be pregnant in 2 weeks time ... dare we dream? Thinking of you.

Hi everyone else - hope alls well with you all

Tig


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone!

We are about to start our 3rd round of iui.  My baseline scan is booked for the 30th September.  So, we are stocking up on vitamins etc, as we have had now had two miscarriage in a row.  Someone said vitamin C and E are good, has anyone else heard this??
FF was a huge support while i went through the 2nd iui and mc, its so nice to be back.
Hi to everyone and keeping everything crossed and praying!!!     
big hugs,
Rungirl xxxx


----------



## KittyB

Maxp said:


> KittyB you must have nerves of steel - 7 times? I suppose you just have to find the strength from somewhere deep down - I can't imagine xxx


We have been TTC for almost 4 years, and I've had 3 m/cs. To me, it's more scary to think about stopping TTC than it is to just keep going. I don't know if that makes any sense.



PompeyD said:


> Kitty - Welcome  Sorry your IUI hasn't worked again  Haven't come across anyone doing more than 6 IUI. Usually they recommend moving on to IVF after 3, are you due to see your consultant soon to discuss your treatment?


Well, we saw our consultant after the first 3 or 4 natural IUI cycles, and he gave us the choice to continue with IUI doing medicated cycles. I jumped at that, because I am a bit scared of IVF. However, I'm wondering now if we made the right decision. 



Shemonkey said:


> Hi Kitty  So sorry it hasn't worked this time   How on earth have you coped doing 7 IUIs, you definitely deserve your bfp and I  it happens for you soon xx


Thank you. I don't find the IUIs too bad, DH is so stressed about TTC after so long that we're not able to DTD, so this is our only way of having at least some sort of chance. I just get on with it, but I really thought we'd cracked it this time. When I got pregnant before, we managed it within 6 months, and I thought with the IUI and the Clomid, we'd have a slightly better chance, and that it would've worked by now.

Oh, and good morning all, and thank you for the lovely welcome.


----------



## Kitten 80

OMG how many posts  

Just wanted to say hi

Kitten


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

KittyB - Good luck for your next treatment and really hope this one is the one that gives you your bfp, I know what you mean about it being more scary to think about stopping ttc, DH and I have started talking about fostering and adoption and have sent off for an application form even tho we have one ivf treatment if this 3rd iui dosen't work, it is giving us hope that if our treatment dosen't work that we can still have a family and hopefully be able to turn a childs life around. Best of luck chick x

Hi Rungirl - Best of luck with your 3rd IUI, The supplements I take are In* Pregnacare* there are 19 vitamins and minerals and folic acid, its for before conception as well. 

Tig - How did your scan go today?  

Shemonkey - Have a good break and I'm sure you'll be o.k in the car just make sure you get chance to step out and stretch your legs, I sound more and more like my mum! 

Pompey - Hope you o.k and tell that witchy af its the last time you'll be seeing her for while! 3rd Time lucky, we're all hear for you hon  

Maxp - Good luck for this cycle of treatment and so glad you stumbled across us, there are lots us on here to give you support x

Lyndsey - How did your scan go? You are due some good luck hon, hope your o.k    x

Jones - Have a great holiday x

Kitten - Hi  

So sorry if I've missed anyone it is so busy on here, hope your all o.k? 

Well for me - I feel pretty normal really, had a couple of niggles in my left side yesterday but nothing else, I am testing on wednesday 9th so 5 more days to go woo hoo x I'm working over the weekend so I know time will fly by, please stay away af and let us have our bfp  please x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Tig,

They are completely insane, I've had to do the same on occasions and sitting amongst a load of pregnant women does my nut in   insensitive bar stewards! Rant over and I do wish you loads of luck hon, jumper could work or just breath right out , I don't need either as I look nice and round anyway 

You can find the icons when you go into the reply box - just above that is a row of icons and at the end of that row it says *[more]* click on that and it opens up a box of more icons hon, hope that makes sense x


----------



## KittyB

The clinic where I have my scans is the same one that does pregnancy scans, and they have all kinds of 'Mother and Baby' stuff on the walls. I am lucky if I can get in and out for my scan before the 'bump brigade' arrives.


----------



## Guest

Completely agree Tig, I also had to go to the ante- natal dept for my initial scans, sat there while a young girl admired her scan photo and surrounded by bumps ggrrrrrrrr    . My OH just kept telling me that we would be there soon bless him  
The cushion made me laugh  

Good luck and let us know how you get on    

xxx


----------



## Guest

Am just about to pack to go away, am looking forward to the break and to forget about the 2ww for a few days (yeah right  ) just hope none of the cyclists get lost  , London to Paris is a long way !!!

Bee- you will be testing by the time I get back! Good luck good luck good luck, you so deserve it to work     x

Lyndsey- will have a look later to see how you got on, am     that your scan was ok and you can carry on    x

Pompey, Maxine, Tigger, Kitty, Chellebelle, Fran, Allie -hope the first few days of your cycles go well    x

Hi rungirl  , not too sure which vitamins are good, get a bit confused   so I just take pregnacare conception which has everything you need in it x

Lu- when is af due?   x

Huggies- how are you?    x

Angelpie and Bump- how are you both, so sorry I can't remember what stage your at but I hope you're both ok    x

Hi Kitten   !! x

Sorry if I've missed anyone, got a bit lost  

   a follie dance for all those that need it and    for anyone that needs one!!

Love and   to all and I'll catch up when I get back, 

 Shemonkey xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
This is a very busy thread!!! Maxine, how did you find taking the Clomid today? I'm in middle (well day 5!) of first 2ww after IUI and had to take Clomid for 5 days at beginning of cycle which luckily I found absolutely fine so hopefully it wont affect you too badly either. Kitty B, not sure how old you are but my consultant suggested only 3 IUI, and the nurses at Fertility dept are talking about me only trying twice before moving onto IVF because of my age (3 so think i'd make the leap to IVF. Lyndsey, how did the scan go today, any good news?  Oh yeah, and I got so confused as to which vitamins I should take that I've just opted for Pregnacare and hoping that will cover everything? The thing I did wonder was what supplement I could take for my joints, after 6 months of artificial menapause (nice!) my knees are really suffering.  Any ideas?


----------



## KittyB

Arnie said:


> Kitty B, not sure how old you are but my consultant suggested only 3 IUI, and the nurses at Fertility dept are talking about me only trying twice before moving onto IVF because of my age (3 so think i'd make the leap to IVF.


I am 36 at the moment, not 37 until next year. We agreed with the consultant that we'd continue with medicated IUI until the end of the year, and go back before Christmas if we had no luck, to sort out IVF for the new year.



> The thing I did wonder was what supplement I could take for my joints, after 6 months of artificial menapause (nice!) my knees are really suffering. Any ideas?


My DH had problems with his knees and he found fish oil and glucosamine tablets helped.


----------



## Fran74

Hello FFs,

I just popped in to say hello. I am house sitting at the moment and have no access to the internet so I just wanted to wish everyone luck as there hasn't been much of it lately and to say don't forget me, I'll be back to join you all again soon. 

Love Fran x


----------



## Maxp

Hello Arnie - thank you for thinking of me 

I took my dose this morning and so far I feel fine! Let's hope that lasts and I am like you and just breeze through it! 

I bet you are so nervous/excited/cant wait for the/don't want the the two weeks to end! I can't imagine, I keep saying it but I don't know how I will get through that part. I find the not being pregnant each month incredibly tough to handle, I try to stay positive but isn't it hard?


----------



## 12tigger

Hi everyone!

Had a very positive experience this afternoon. I made myself relax for an hour and the scan went ahead without any problems, no pain and no tears this time.

3 x follicles 8, 5 & 3.

Back for nother scan monday with view to IUI wed.

How everyone else doing?

Tig


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Maxine, you should be fine with the Clomiphine, dont fret about it. Good luck for your treatment  

Tigger, how did your scan go today, are you still on track for insem on Monday?

Rungirl, good luck for your 3rd IUI, third time lucky, im sure this will be the one that works for you.   

Kitty, good luck for your next treatment   

Bee,    im   for you for Wed, hope the last few days go quickly for you.

Shemonkey, have a lovely break away, got everything crossed for you this time    

Arnie, hello there and welcome. I think Pregnacare has everything in it you will need at the moment, sorry i dont know what is 'safe' to take whilst ttc for your joints. Good luck for the rest of you 2ww, everything crossed for you.

Fran, hi, of course we wont forget you!! Hope you are doing ok.   

Pompey, how you doing hun??

As for me, i had my 4th scan this morning, it didnt look brilliant, the follies have shrunk now but the lining has increased, yeay!! So i had to wait (about an hour ) to see the doc and he has said that he isnt giving up hope just yet, apparently my estrogen levels are rising which is what they look for so all hope is not lost just yet! I am to carry on with 150iu Menopur till Monday then back for another scan, so we'll see what happens then..... 

Lyndsey


----------



## Maxp

Can I ask what is probably a stupid question? I am sure Mr Golland went through this with me but it has clean gone out of my head...when I am in that office all I do is panic and try not to cry.

The first day of my cycle was yesterday, I have to take Clomafine for 5 days, I have an appointment booked on Monday afternoon (for a scan?) - then what happens?


----------



## Arnie

Glad you got through your scan today Tig without it being too upsetting, those follicles sound promising, lets   they grow nice and big over the weekend ... yours too Lyndsey! Maxine, so you've started, eeeek!That pretty exciting in itself isnt it?!! I know after 3 years of nothing happening but tests and more tests it was a relief to feel that we were doing something positive towards actually getting pregnant.  At the moment I cant wait til the 2 weeks ends, this sitting around desperately trying to identify something happening is driving me  .  Thanks KittyB, was taking glucosamine but wasnt sure if ok to take when pregnant (wishful thinking) so stopped after IUI, will have to have another look at it.  xx


----------



## katk

Hi lovely ladies,

Sooo glad that I joined this forum, I'm new to all this! Well not the ttc bit but had no idea where to start when I joined the forum. You've all been really supportive and it's just fantastic to know we are all there for each other and going through the same things.

Tig- glad to hear that you're scan went well, I can completely relate to your exp with clomid last year, I thought it was just me but I had panic attacks too(something I've never suffered from) didn't want to eat, sleeplessness and was off work for a while too. I tried a few comp medical treatments like acupuncture and found this really helpful..

Shemonkey - hope you're 2ww flies by and enjoy your break in Paris 

Huggies- you enjoy you're holiday too and sorry to hear things haven't been great for you. Take care x 

Allie - how did your scan go? 

Pompey - good luck, will be thinking of you x 

Fran, Arnie, Mxine, Bee, Jones , Kitten,Lyndsey how are you all doing? Sorry if I've missed anyone! 

I was at hosp this morning for another blood test and got a call this afternoon to say they want me in for a scan in the morning as my hormone level is over 1000... whatever that means!!!  so they think IUI might be scheduled for Mon.


Take care everyone, have a nice relaxing weekend and try not to stress... easier said than done  I know!

Kat xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Maxine, they will presumebly be checking on how your follies are doing/growing, how the endo lining is looking and if they take your bloods will be checking your estrogen levels (thats if a clomid cycle is the same as when we inject) Then depending on what it looks like probably another scan a few days later

Lyndsey


----------



## PompeyD

Evening all,

It's been busy on here today  

Lyndsey - I'm fine thanks for asking. Really pleased your cycle is still going ahead   hope those follies have grown again by Monday  

Max - Your appointment on Monday will be for a scan (normally done by Karen or Debbie) it'll check the number & size of your follies and measure your lining. They'll then book you in for another scan on Wednesday. Are you just using clomid this cycle? I can never remember anything that is said at consultant appointments either, I ask the nurses lots of questions  

Shemonkey - Hope you have a good holiday  

Bee - Sending you lots of     for the last few days. Really hope you get your bfp  

Tig - Really pleased your scan went well   Great that you've got 3 follies   Sorry you've had such a bad time of it, hopefully you'll get your bfp really soon  


Fran - Hope you're okay. No internet, I don't think I'd cope  

Kitty - I'm scared of IVF too   Hoping that doing medicated IUI will be some kind of preparation if we do need IVF.

Rungirl - I just take Sanatogen pronatal vitamins. Good luck for IUI 3  

Arnie - Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you, I just try and keep as busy as possible  

Kat - Good luck for scan tomorrow   Sorry can't help with hormone levels as only have scans, I'm someone else will be able to help though.

Kitten - Hi, hope you're okay?  

Well I went for baseline scan today, no cysts so that's good. Also started my clomid and menopur today, grow follies grow  

Hope you all have a good weekend


PompeyD


----------



## Guest

Lyndsey and PompeyD-     !!! xx


----------



## KittyB

Well, AF arrived this afternoon, but too late for me to call the clinic and get a scan for CD1-3, as it's the weekend. I don't have a prescription for Clomid either, so I will call on Monday and see what the clinic say. I don't want to take Clomid later this cycle, as we're going away on 24th September, and I don't want to risk ovulating later and not being able to have IUI. So I might see if we can have a natural IUI cycle this month - I will be happy for a break from the Clomid to be honest, it makes me exhausted. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Kitty - Hope you get the IUI cycle sorted hon and that you get to go away, IUI does get in the way sometimes but its all worth it, Good luck we are all here for you 

Lyndsey and Pompey    Follies grow grow grow!!! Lyndsey don't give up hope look at how my cycle turned around 

Katk - How did the scan go are you ready for insem? Best of luck x 

Arnie - Plan some nice things to do it does help pass the time, When do you test? 

Tig - It's sounding good hon hope scan on monday goes well, its nerve wracking isn't it, hope you can have insem wednesday  x

MaxP - When I go I get scanned they then tell you what follies you have and the thickness of your endo lining then decide when you go back for another scan. Good luck hope it goes well x

Fran - We havn't forgot you  - no internet!  No I couldn't do without 

Shemonkey - Thanks so much for the good luck wishes, have a great time x

Well for me - I have had a really busy day, running around playing football (not for long!) and going to the park etc.. Gonna put my feet up tonight. 4 more sleeps! Please please let us have a bfp! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeaseeee!!!!!


----------



## Maxp

Oooh that's a good point - it was the full moon when I started my treatment. Knowing my luck I will probably get a werewolf.

Thanks for the heads up Tobeornottobe (4 days OMG!!!) and PompeyD - I think I will take a paper and pen with me on Monday and write some questions out beforehand so Idon't come out of there empty headed.

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## katk

Hi everyone,

Maxp - yeah writing down your questions for Mon is a good idea. I did that last time as I came out with loads of questions still flying about my head. Though I wrote everything down for my last app, I then realised in the waiting room that I'd left it in the car!  I think all these hormones they pump into us plays havoc with your mind... it's either that or early dementia is setting in! Good luck x 

Tig- hope you get good news early next week for insem on Weds  

Bee- you sound as though you've had a really active day, hope you enjoyed the football. Got everything crossed for you, take care and try to relax as much as poss   

To everyone else , hope you are all doing well and enjoying a relaxing weekend. Please let us know how things are going. 

Well I had my scan today, I've to take HCG shot tomorrow at midnight and then insem on Tues afternoon. Fingers crossed! The nurse said the endometrioma cyst was a bit larger than last time but I suppose that was due to happen when you're having the injections. 

Trying not to get too excited but on the other hand trying to be realistic and know that with the cyst I've not got as good a chance as I might have if everything were in good working order! DH and I hoping to get away even for 1-2 days on Weds for our wedding anniversary , looking forward to a break ... think we could do with one! 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend

Kat xx


----------



## 12tigger

Hi Katk

Im so excited for you!!!

We might be 2ww buddies!

Try to deep breathe and imagine really positive things going on inside ... im going to wrap up really warm as ive heard that helps too ... i cant do the pineapple juice thing as Im diabetic ....

Have a lovely trip away and congrats on your anniv.

Good luck everyone  remember    Its a full moon!

Whooo hooo

Tig


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Starting to feel af pains, think its all over, timing is exactly the same as last two iui's -  came on on day 11 and 12 of 2ww so think its going to be here today or tomorrow. I've gone out and bought myself a new top and new boots to make me feel better which worked for half an hour!   I'm off to work now so atleast I have a distraction otherwise I'll be blubbing all day. I will be back tomorrow to let you girls know if its here, I am 99.9% sure the wicked witch is on her way


----------



## 12tigger

Oh Bee

Im sending you lots and lots of positive vibes .... you never know ... fat lady singing etc.

 

Tig


----------



## PompeyD

Hi ladies,

Bee -       I so hope you're wrong about AF and that they are actually good pains   Retail therapy sounds good, did a bit myself yesterday and got new boots and coat. Was shattered afterwards and only lasted until 10pm at the wedding reception we went to last night   Keeping my fingers crossed for you      

Kat - Pleased you're ready for insemination   getting away for a break sounds like a great idea, hope you manage to arrange something  

Tig - Good luck for your scan for tomorrow, hope you'll be ready for trigger shot      

Maxine - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, we could be sat in the same waiting room and not know  

I've got tomorrow off work - yay. Also got scan to see if all this clomid & menopur has got my follies growing. Had lots of my follie growing pains so hopefully they've been good


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Girls,

Thanks Pompey and Tig for the positive thoughts but unfortunately af wicked witch is in full flow and dh and I are gutted! I feel really sad   and sad that i'll no longer be part of this thread as you girls are so fantastic and I don't know what i'd have done without you all it has totally helped me stay calm and not go  .

The next step is ivf but we have to wait 4-5 months for that so we'll have abit of normality for a while. I am going to drink lots of vino, get swimming and try not to buy a puppy   Love you all and thanks again for all your support, I will be popping on here to see if i can help and to hopefully see you get your bfps .

B X


----------



## PompeyD

Bee,

I'm so sorry     really wanted it to work for you   x

PompeyD


----------



## katk

Hi Bee,

Hope you're okay, really sorry to here dreaded AF made an appearance.  You enjoy the vino and as you say get a bit of normality back and hey they say that's when things happen... when you least expect it.  My mum keeps telling me that's all I need.... a good drink! 

You take care and I wish you all the luck in the world with ivf.  

Kat x


----------



## sarashy

HI B,
Not been on for a while but have been reading all of ur messages. I hope your ok huni. Just wanted to give you a big   and i   that ivf works for you. You can come and join me and kitten and a few of the other oldies on the wait for ivf. Hope the time goes quickly for you, in fact i havent heard from the clinic il ring them today. Enjoy being able to relax and not have to be at the hospital every week and of course the injections.
Oh and bout getting s dog, i got a mad cat, who at present is running round like a maniac and trying to help with this email.
Hope ur ok huni and the hangover isnt to bad.
sara
x


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207406.0

Love

~E~


----------

